# (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema Fischreiher bzw. Reiher



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,

jetzt ist es bei mir leider auch so weit. Der __ Reiher hat meinen Teich entdeckt. Verlust bisher 2 Shibunkins. Gesehen habe ich ihn jetzt schon dreimal, allerdings nur beim wegfliegen aus einem Baum.

Weiß jemand von Euch, ob der Reiher grundsätzlich außerhalb des Teiches landet, oder kann er auch im Flachwasser landen. Ich habe eine ziehmlich breite Flachwasserzone ( siehe Fotos im Album ). Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob es reicht, wenn ich einen Zaun rund um den Teich anbringe, oder ob ich auch den Flachwasserbereich mit sichern muß.

Welche Reichweite hat der Reiherschreck, durch den er mit Wasser bespritzt wird. Mein Teich ist ca. 11 x 7,5 Meter im Durchmesser. Müßte ich mehrere von diesen Teilen aufstellen ?

Irgendwas muß jedenfalls passieren, ich habe Angst um meine Koi.

Kann mir jemand von Euch Tips geben ?

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,

Habe mir (weil gleiches Problem) von einem alten Hasen (Teichianer-Rentner) ein paar Tips geholt  und der hat mir eigentlich einleuchtend folgendes erklärt.
__ Reiher kommt und setzt sich zum beobachten erst mal auf eine erhöhte stelle (Baum oder Dach...) von dort aus sondiert er erst mal die Lage.
Dann fliegt er in die Nähe des Teiches und landet am Boden.
Von dort aus geht er dann gaaanz langsam zum Teich bis zum Rand  und dann passiert's..... .
Der oben angeführte Teichrentner gab mir den Tipp, um den Teich eine Angelschnur (DICK) zu spannen und zwar im Abstand von ca. 1 bis 1,5 m
und in menschlicher Kniehöhe.
Laut seinen Aussagen, kann der Reiher seine Beine nicht soweit anheben, dass er über diese Schnur steigen könne.
Ob das alles so stimmt, kann ich nicht sagen, Tatsache ist aber, dass ich den Reiher schon mehrmals beim wegfliegen gesehen habe, ohne dass ich irgendwelche Verluste an Fischen zu beklagen hätte.

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

gaaanz einfach...
ein __ reiher kommt nur an einen teich, wenn kein anderer reiher schon vor ihn da ist.denn das bedeutet konkurenz.
d mußt dir einen plastik-reiher kaufen und ihn in die nähe des teiche stellen.
ich habe meinen auf eine alu-platte geschraubt und ihn in der flachwasser zone unter dem kies versteckt.

funzt super.nie wieder fischverlust durch reiher...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

Danke für Eure Antworten,

einen Kunststoffreiher habe ich, aber der scheint ihn nicht mehr sonderlich zu interessieren, obwohl ich den Kunststoffreiher alle 1-2 Tage umsetze.

Heute morgen stand der __ Reiher im Teich aber ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob er nicht auch direkt im Wasser landet. Mein Teich ist in einer Hanglage gebaut und die aufgeschüttete Böschung ist nicht sehr breit und bepflanzt. Ich hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung, das er da schlecht landen kann. 

Ich habe eben provisorisch ein paar Schnüre gespannt, hat aber nur für die Stelle gereicht, wo ich ihn gesehen hab. 

Ich denke, ich werde mir den Reiherschreck besorgen, laut der Beschreibung reicht er für 10 Meter Tiefe und 12 Meter breite.

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Sep. 2003)

hallo jackie,

wie bekannt keine regel ohne ausnahme.

Ulfs aussagen kann ich nur unterstützen.

--allgemein scheint ein plastikreiher nichts zu nützen.
--der __ reiher landet nicht im teich - sonder auf einer größeren fläche in der nähe, in die ehr sehr flach einfliegen kann.
-- schnüre spannen hat zumindest bei mir 100% geholfen.
-- alternativ kann ein weidezaun mit strom gespannt werden.
-- der reiherschreck spritzt genau so weit wie dein gartenschlauch auch (abhängig vom druchk deines wassernetzes in der regel ca. 4-5bar)
an eine abschaltmöglichkeit denken ohne den erfassungsbereich durchqueren zu müssen  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

*Reihergepflogenheiten*

Hallo alle,

ich kenne die __ Graureiher seit Jahrzehnten, da ich während der Zeit 2 Baggerseen( einer 1ha und einer 3 ha) gemietet hatte. Hier waren viele __ Reiher an den umliegenden rund 100 Baggerseen, niemand stiess sich an ihnen da jedes Jahr wenn die Mosel über die Ufer trat, die Baggerseen wieder mit Moselfischen gefüllt wurde.
Als ich aber im Frühling meinen Teich baute und wusste dass am 100m entfernten Bach ein Graureiherpaar nistete, befasste ich mich mehr mit diesen.
Ich sah z.B. dass die Reiher über den Bach flogen, obschon Gestrüpp und Geäst im Wege standen, also können sie sehr wohl genau __ fliegen.
Ich beobachtete wie der Reiher in der Flachwasserzone landete.
Als das Reiherpaar auf ein Mal ihre 3 Jungen spazieren führten und eines Tages ein Reiher morgens um 6 Uhr meinen Teich besuchte, musste ich was unternehmen.
Am gleichen Tag installierte ich einen Reiherschreck und fühlte mich sicher, nur wenn wir zu hause waren hatte ich ihn ausgeschaltet.
Seit etwa Anfang August nun beobachtet uns ein Reiher jeden Tag, morgens, mittags und abends von den Kaminen und Firsts der umliegenden Häuser(ein Bild ist in meinem Album).
Vor einigen Tagen kam er angeflogen und wollte mir auf dem Kopf landen(kein Witz) und nur das Geschrei des Nachbarn liess ihn durchstarten und nur meine Haare berühren.(Hitchcock lässt grüssen).
Ausserdem vermisste ich meinen kleinen (20 cm) Stör, welche jeden Tag bei Sonnenschein die Flachwasserzone durchschwamm. Ich habe ihn nicht wiedergefunden und bin überzeugt dass der Reiher ihn geholt hat.
Jetzt ist Schluss mit lustig und habe angefangen ein Netz über den Teich zu spannen und zwar so, das ich drunter durchgehen kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo,

mir hat ein Fischzüchter auch gesagt, das der __ Reiher auch im Wasser landet und auch sonst nicht sehr viel Platz braucht um einen Landeplatz anzupeilen. 
Habe gestern jede menge Dachlatten auf einen Meter gekürzt und sie rund um den Teich in den Boden gehauen.
Vorher habe ich mir 500 m schwarze stabile Kordel besorgt und dann die Kordel in vier Bahnen um den Teich gespannt und jeweils soviel über den Teich, besonders über die Flachwasserzonen, das er jetzt eigentlich keine Möglichkeit mehr hat, sowohl von außen an den Teich zu kommen, noch im Teich zu landen, dafür dürfte seine Spannweite zu groß sein.
Sollte er es trotzdem versuchen, läuft er Gefahr, sich die Flügel zu brechen. Allerdings habe ich wiederum zum Schutz der Vogelwelt einige Schnüre mit Streifen aus Alufolie versehen und hoffe, das so keiner mehr Schaden nimmt, weder meine Fische noch die Vögel.

Sieht zwar jetzt alles sehr unschön aus, aber die Aktion soll ja erstmal den Reiher abhalten. Bis zum Frühjahr werde ich mir was anderes überlegen. 

@rweier
Also bringt dieser Reiherschreck auch nicht wirklich viel oder ? Ich hatte nähmlich auch schon überlegt, mir so einen zu besorgen.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Anja,

ich würde nicht sagen, dass der Reiherschreck nichts bringt, nur muss man ihn immer eingeschaltet haben, wenn man nicht beim Teich ist. Da mein Teich ziemlich genau in der Mitte des Gartens liegt und ich hier den ganzen Tag rumwerkele, habe ich ihn abgestellt und bei einer Pause nicht wieder eingestellt und dies war mein Fehler.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Leute,

das ist jetzt ein wenig OT. Aber erinnert Ihr Euch, dass jemand (ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wer, ich meine aber Stephan) Fotos von einem __ Reiher eingestellt hat, der sich in der gespannten Schnur verfangen hat ? War gar nicht sein Fehler sondern erfolgte im Rahmen des Teichumbaues. Wisst Ihr noch, was für ein Geheul das gab ??! Irgendwo sind der damalige Thread und der jetzige sehr widersprüchlich, auch wenn die Postenden andere sind. Irgendwie nicht gut, auch nicht im Sinne von Stephan.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Okt. 2003)

Moin, moin!
Also das Thema hatten wir ja schon einige Male. Ich hatte im Frühjahr auch des öfteren Besuch von diesem lieben Tier Und auch von diversen Stubentigern.    Und ähnliche Landeversuche wie oben geschildert. Bei mir 2 shumbunkies, bei meinem Schwiegervater einen und einen grossen Goldi (einen dritten lies er wieder fallen, der hat jetzt Rallystreifen - aber er lebt!!), beim Nachbarn einen Koi.  :cry: . Ist nun mal so, hat er einmal was gefunden kommt er wieder bis der Teich leer ist. Als erste Reaktion wollten wir uns früh am Morgen schon mit dem Luftgewehr an den Teich setzen. SCHERZ!!! Habe folgendes gemacht: Für den Tiger Drahtzaun ca. 25 cm hoch, direkt am Wasser - geht keiner mehr ran. Für den __ Fischreiher: Weidezaun, gebraucht vom Bauern gekauft. Geht natürlich nur wenn keine anderen Haustiere oder Kinder auf dem Grundstück sind.   :twisted:  Bei Gartenparties abstellbar. Mein Nachbar hat über die Flachwasserzone dünne, farbige, Drachenschnüre gespannt. Alle hatten wir noch keinen weiteren Besuch.  Jetzt habe ich meinen Teich neu machen müssen (Loch nicht gefunden aber Wasserverlust von locker hundert  Liter am Tag - bei 3500 Ltr. - nein kein Docht) und auch ungefähr 7000 Liter vergrössert. Und sehr viel mehr Flachwasserzonen. Eigentlich wollte ich vor dem Frühjahr in Richtung Flugabwehr   nichts mehr machen. Aber wenn ich das jetzt hier lese???????

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2006)

dan muss ich ja meine erfahrungen mit dem Vogel  berichten    



Ok  Neuer Teich ,

mal für 200 Euro Fische rein gesetzt ,3 Stunden später keine Fische mehr da  :? 

Plastik Fieh :depp:  nix genützt , Fische Weg  :cry: 

Hab ja noch einen Hund   :runningdog:  Auslauf Gehege knapp am Teich vorbei verlegt  :lupe: 
als ich mal aus dem Fenster sah stand der Vogel 1 Meter vorm Hund und war ihn am auslachen ,der Hund stand ja hinterm Zaun   :bgdev: 

Ok legtste dich auf die Pirsch  :versteck: die Luftbüchse reicht ja um den Vogel zu erschrecken (Abmurksen  darf man ihn ja nicht  :verweis: ),geschossen ,Vogel fliegt weg . :bia: 

Tage Später ,Vogel wieder im Anmarsch ,geschossen und Vogel zuckt nur mit dem Flügel   :nixweiss: 



ein Netz muss her ,: Tage später Kampfspuren im Netz ,Fische noch da  :zustimm: 

Ein Paar Wochen später setzt sich der __ Fischreiher doch  mitten auf das Netzt drauf und lässt sich einsinken ,jetzt kommt er auch in die Tiefe region dran   

Netzt höher verlegt , verstärkt mit Drähten haste Ruhe ,denkste so   

jetzt hat er rausgefunden das doch irgendwo eine Lücke ist und kricht jetzt unters Netz durch  

Fischreiher sind ganz schlaue Vögel ,leider  :help: 

mitlerweile hab ich Ruhe aber der Teich ist kein schönes Objekt mehr mit den Netzen Zäunen usw.  :abgelehnt: 

und jetzt das beste mit dem Schnee ist das ganze Netzt eingerissen ,und es muss ein Neues her   

wer eine gute Adresse hat für günstige Netzte ,kann sich gerne melden  dea: 

Mit Wasser abschrecken hab ich mir überlegt ,funtz ja nur im Sommer ,aber im Winter wenn es friert ,was dann  :gruebel:

und wie lange dauert es bis der Fischreiher das wieder ausgemustert hat  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Yeti,

Ich hab schon in anderen Foren über mein __ Reiher und komoranabwehrnetz berichtet, ich benutze das schon seit einigen Jahren, die Reiher sitzen davor und überlegen wohl, wie sie an die Fische kommen......vergeblich......das Netz ist olivgrün, hat einen sehr festen Faden, die Maschen sind 15cm x 15cm und es können Amseln, Drosseln und andere Vögel durch __ fliegen, sogar Wildenten sind beim Landeversuch schon durchs Netz gefallen. 
Das Netz hängt bei mir in etwa 3m Höhe und umzu bis auf den Boden, bei bedarf kann ich es aushaken und hochhängen.
Dieses Netz kann man telefonisch auf Wunschgröße bestellen, ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber meine, das der m² unter 50 Cent liegt.
Vielleicht erkennst du das Netz ja etwas auf dem Bild !


viele Grüße

Dieter


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2006)

tja liebe leute ich hatte auch schon 2 mal besuch von diesem Vogel.  
beim 2 mal sehen   stand er im teich flachwasserzone und hat mit wasser gespritzt bis zum umfallen ich raus vogel weg :twisted:  aber Glück gehabt keiner meiner Fische hat gefehlt frage mich jetzt nur warum    ich denke es liegt daran das ich viele dea:  Versteckmöglichkeiten in meinem Teich habe in form von dicken steinen die vorsprünge und Höllen bilden. und die Fische verstecken sich bei gefahr.   Dies kann man auch ganz gut beobachten   sobald gefahr in anmarch ist. nun sicherlich ist das mit den kois so eine sache die dinger werden ja zahm und fürchten  8) sich nicht oder    dann sind die auch eine leichte beute für diesen netten Vogel  
also vieleicht solltet ihr eure teich alle mal überdenken und ein paar höllen und versteckmöglichkeiten schaffen.   könnte ja vieleicht daran liegen. und der natur ihren lauf lassen ohne hässliche zäune und netze usw. dann bekommt der __ reiher vieleicht auch keine fische mehr oder nur noch die alten


----------



## Nadinche83 (16. Okt. 2006)

* Reiher sind doch "doof" oder?*

Huhu, 

jeder macht ja so seine Erfahrungen mit unserm "geliebten" __ Fischreiher  

Bei uns kommt immer ein Geselle, sehr schönes Tier, muss ich schon sagen, beeindruckend. 

Gestern abend so gegen 18.30 Uhr meinte er, er müsste direkt vor meinem Teich landen. 

Er hat sich jetzt eine andere Landetechnik ausgedacht. Sonst ist er immer über die __ Tannen geflogen und dann hat ihn der Kirschbaum wohl beim Landen gestört, naja jetz hat ers raus, was ich nicht gut finde. 

Dann hab ich mal wieder das Fenster aufgerissen und in die Hände geklatscht, da is der so erschrocken, hat sich fast überschlagen un is dann abgezogen  

Jetzt werd ich wohl noch mal ein Netz drüber spannen müssen  Denn meine Fische, insbesondere die Kois sind ja so "dumm" und kommen immer schön wenn irgendjemand an den Teich geht, dann werden die auch dem Reiher ins Maul schwimmen. 

Meine eigentliche Frage: 

Ich hab gelesen bei wikipedia.de dass die __ Graureiher in Deutschland auch über Winter bleiben. Wie doof is das denn? Stimmt das denn oder ist das von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden? 

Jetzt über den Herbst und Winter würde es mich nicht so stören wenn ein Netz drüber wäre, denn ich denke er kommt 100% wieder un dann wird ers wohl auch schaffen einen zu klauen.  

Wenn der einen meiner liebevoll hochgezogenn Kois frisst bekomm ich nen Anfall


----------



## RainerOstfriesland (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Ich habe auch so einen kleinen Sack in der Nähe. Und auch wenn ich nnur Goldis hab, sind die nicht für seinen Magen bestimmt. Daher auch gleich mal ne Frage von mir. Aus Sicherheitsgründen hab ich ja nen ca. 110cm hohen Zaun um den Teich, dder an der weitetsten Stelle ca. 1,6m vom Wasser entfernt ist. Reicht das, um ihn am landen zu hindern?

Ich weiß ja, das ich es nicht darf, und würde es auch nicht tun, aber phantasiere doch manchmal, ein Luftgewehr zu besitzen. 

Welche möglichkeiten ausser Netz gibt es noch, um die Fische zu schützen. Vielleicht auch gleichzeitig vor Katzen, denn mir fällt da nur meine Phantasie ein.


----------



## Nadinche83 (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

huhu, 

das mit dem Luftgewehr kann ich nachvollziehen  aber ehrlich gesagt, könnte ich es wohl nicht  

Also ich hab gelesen dass die auch auf dem Wasser landen können, dort dann 1-3 sekunden schwimmen können und dann wieder starten. 

hm, naja katzen am teich sind schweirig. Vielleicht stellst du weiter vom teich weg futter für die katze? ich weis ja nicht ob du ein katzen liebhaber oder hasser bist  obwohl das ja auch nicht unbedingt was bringen muss. die katzen fangen die goldfische mit sicherheit nicht des hungers wegen  

aber ich hab mir jetzt grade eben ein netz besorgt und werd das mal drüber spannen. wird ja helfen


----------



## WERNER 02 (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hi

Dein Zaun reicht bei weitem nicht. __ Reiher können punktgenau aufsetzen. Und wenn es sein muß auf nem Baumstumpf. 
Alternativ dazu könntest du noch innerhalb deines Zaunes einen Reiherzaun ziehen. Unerreichbar somit für Kind und Katz.
Sowas wie in der Art etwa.http://cgi.ebay.de/Elektrozaun-fuer...ryZ24357QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß
werner


----------



## Dr.J (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo Leute,

das Thema hatten wir schon mehrfach:

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3

Bitte Suchfunktion benutzen! Suchwort "Reiherschreck". Danke.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo allemiteinander,

ich weiß ja nicht ob das von Bundesland von Bundeland verschieden ist, aber ein Angelnder Arbeitskollege, der einen Naturteich hat in dem er seine geangelten Fische einsetzt hat mir vor kurzem gesagt, das das mit dem "Engelmacher" gegenüber dem __ Reiher jetzt doch wieder erlaubt ist 

Aber wie gesagt, ich habe das nur gehört!!!
Ob's wirklich so iss keine Ahnung.....

 DOOF sind die Reiher schon, die wollen ja eigentlich auch nur ihr  Überleben sichern. Aber bitte nicht mit Teurem Fisch aus meinem Teich 

Gruß 


Olaf


----------



## Dr.J (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo,

ich wäre da vorsichtig. Man darf mit einem Luftgewehr oder Ähnlichem nicht einfach so rumballern. Und schon garnicht ohne Lizenz auf die Tierwelt losgehen.


----------



## kwoddel (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo
__ Reiher stehen unter Naturschutz   aber wen störts   


Nur ein toter Reiher ist ein guter Reiher, oder wie war das ???


----------



## Uli (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

hallo oleusius,
wie verbleiben wir denn jetzt?
wenn die mir hier theater machen wegen dem __ reiher,kann ich dann sagen das der olaf mir grünes licht gegeben hat?
gruß uli


----------



## Dr.J (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo Uli,

hier macht keiner Theater. Nur sollten wir hier mal wieder zur Ernsthaftigkeit zurückkehren.  

Dies ist sicher kein Thema, in punkto Schusswaffengebrauch, was man auf die leichte Schulter nehmen kann.


----------



## Annett (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo zusammen,

um hier mal einen Strich unter die Diskussion "Schußwaffengebrauch gegen Tiere" zu ziehen:
Es ist eindeutig für "Normalsterbliche" VERBOTEN innerhalb von Ortschaften eine Schußwaffe abzufeuern!
Mindestabstand zur Ortsgrenze laut Jäger: 100m!
Bei uns darf der __ Graureiher/__ Fischreiher? angeblich bejagt werden, allerdings nicht ganzjährig. 
Aber da Ihr wohl alle nicht mitten im Wald als Einsiedler wohnt-laßt es bleiben und kauft Euch ein paar Böller zu Silvester oder spannt ordentlich Schnüre und/oder Netze! Villeicht hilft es auch mal den Hund draußen zu lassen.  
Das verursacht jedenfalls keinen bleibenden Schaden beim nachbarlichen Frieden und an der Fauna! 
Ich mag den __ Reiher auch nicht, aber er darf sich bedienen, solange der Koi drin bleibt....


----------



## WERNER 02 (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hi Annett

Ganz so stimmt deine Aussage auch nicht.
Geschossen werden darf auf dem eigenen Grundstück, solange wie gewährleistet ist daß das Geschoss das Grundstück nicht verläßt.
Soweit das eine.
Hälst du dich daran, ein Nachbar sieht aber das du auf ein Tier anlegst, dann biste fällig. Tierschutz.
Aber ein Witz bleibt es allemale mit nem Luftgewehr nen __ Reiher zu verjagen wollen. Der grinst sich ,gelinde gesagt, einen. Mit so nem Ding kannste vielleicht gerade nen Spatzen killen, aber alles andere tust du damit lediglich verletzen. Wo wir dann wieder bei der Tierquälerei wären. 
Und alles darüber KK etc. fällt unter das Waffengesetz.

Gruß
Werner
Der sich von ner Zwille, richtig gebaut, weit mehr verspricht.


----------



## Nadinche83 (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

huhu, 

nee also ich würd den niemals erschiesen wollen. 
Ich stimme mit Anett überein, solange die Kois drinbleiben ...  aber warum sollte er sich nen kleinen Goldi schnappen wenn der Koi doch viel größer is  

Naja jedenfalls hab ich jetzt ein Netz früber gespannt und fertig. soll er kommen. 

Ich hoffe es kommen nicht irgendwelche Katzen auf die Idee aufs Netz zu krabbeln, man weis ja nie. 

Jetz müsst ich noch Latten drunter spannen denke ich, denn wenn Schnee drauf liegt wirds schon schwer. 

Oder soll ich das Netz wenn der Teich zugefrohren ist ganz weg machen? Aber wenns dann wieder auftaut muss ichs wieder drauf machen. Soooo viel spass macht das jetzt auch wieder nicht *G+


----------



## Turbochris (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo Ihr potentiellen Hobby-Jäger!

Als erstes Outing: Ich habe einen gültigen Jagdschein!
Bitte lasst von den selbstversuchen die Finger weg.
Stellt Euch folgendes vor:
1. Euer Hass-Nachbar sieht Euch bei der Tat...
2. Der mit dem viel zu schwachen Geschoß (Masse und Energie) getroffene __ Reiher fliegt verletzt zum nächsten Tierschützer, der die offensichtliche Schussverletzung versorgt...
Hierfür gibt es empfindliche Strafen! WIRKLICH!

Für eine Info über Reiher: http://www.bayern.de/lfu/bestell/graureiher.pdf

Die Jagdzeit z.B. in Bayern ist vom 16.09. bis 31.10. und gilt nur im Umkreis von 200m um geschlossene Gewässer im Sinne des Art. 2, Abs. 1, Nr 1 und 2 des bay. Fischereigesetzes. Außerdem ruht in befriedeten Bezirken (Dörfer etc.) die Jagd ganzjährig!

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Olli.P (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Ui,

da ham wa ja ma wieder was inns rollen gebracht.....

Zum einen: Der Kollege wohnt ausserhalb der Ortschaft auf'm Bauernhof, wie weit raus ? keine Ahnung bin noch nie da gewesen 

Zweitens: Ich besitze keinen Engelmacher oder ein Luftgewehr!!! Wobei ich dem Werner mit seinen ausführungen voll zustimme!!!

'N Hund ham wa auch nicht, also bleibt nur eins: Wurfgeschoss in form von Kieselsteinen, die von Werner angesprochene Zwille;
 oder wie bei meiner ersten begenung mit dem __ Graureiher:
Gut zureden, beim erstenmal hat er mich zwar irgendwie da oben auf dem First dumm angesehen, ist dan aber doch unverrichteter dinge wechgeflogen

Ich hoffe das wir da dann doch alle der gleichen meinung sind



Gruß



Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

*Und  DOOOOF sind 'se doch!!!!!*


----------



## kwoddel (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo
Ist doch nur Spaß, kommt mal alle wieder runter!!!


----------



## Turbochris (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo Jungs,

ich verstehe Euch!
Auch bei Steinewerfen, Schleuder etc. gilt das 11. Gebot: NICHT ERWISCHEN LASSEN! Wir haben da noch ein Tierschutzgesetz, das es verbietet Tieren ohne einen vernünftigen Grund (Eigentlich wäre es ja einer, doch der nicht Koi haltende Gesetzgeber sieht dies anders) schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen.
Offiziell dürft ihr BUUUHHHH machen und in die Hände klatschen...

Viel Erfolg beim Applaudieren

Christian, ja der mit den Jagdhunden!


----------



## Mondlicht (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

aaalso, da sind wir ja wieder bei meinem Lieblingsthema...
zunächst möchte ich eines anmerken. Wenn der __ Reiher auch nur einmal erfolgreich war, kommt er solange wieder, bis keine Fische mehr im Teich sind.
Netze über einem Teich sind ne tolle Sache, sollten aber hoch genug hängen. Habe selbst bereits gesehen, wie ein Reiher auf einem flach gespanntem Netz gelandet ist, und solange hin-und her wippte, bis das Netz im Wasser hing und er sich bedienen konnte. Unterschätzt die Viecher nicht.
Zum Thema Waffengebrauch : Ich denke, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Als Fischhalter habe ich eine Fürsorgepflicht gegenüber meinen Tieren, deshalb würde ich persönlich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken den Druckpunkt überwinden, denn der Reiher unterscheidet nicht zwischen Goldi oder Koi. 
Und über einen Punkt sollten sich alle Folienteichbesitzer im Klaren sein.
Wenn der Reiher bei einem Versuch daneben sticht, (er benutzt seinen spitzen Schnabel wie einen Speer) kann er durchaus die Folie perforieren. Welche Folgen das hat, muss wohl nicht weiter erläutert werden. Deshalb sind Schnüre rings um den Teich und/oder Elektrozäune wohl die beste Methode.
Plastikreiher oder diese drolligen Spiegelpyramiden nutzen nur dem Hersteller.
Schnüre sollten so gespannt werden, das der Reiher keinen Landepunkt hat, das schliesst Flachwasserzonen mit ein. Er landet sogar im Wasser, welches ihm bis zum Bürzel reicht. Und wie bereits schon erwähnt wurde, er ist in der Lage, eine saubere Punktlandung zu machen, die Größe eines Bierdeckels reicht.
Hmm, da werd ich mich wohl wieder unbeliebt gemacht haben...

Gruß,
         Mondlicht


----------



## WERNER 02 (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hey Kwoddel

Da komm ich bestimmt nicht so schnell runter .  

Und den __ Reiher, den lass mal oben so seine Kreise ziehn. Der kennt sich bei mir schon aus,der weiß wie schön es ihn bei mir am Teich kitzelt.  

Gruß
Werner
Der nen Hund hat, der auch nur noch im Bogen um den Teich läuft.


----------



## Turbochris (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo Werner,

falsche Hunderasse:
Der Labrador geht auch bei -20°C freiwillig zum Baden in den Teich, wenn er drin noch schwimmen kann. Und an einer animalischen Animation hat er vieeeeeel Freude.
Zufällig kann es natürlich passieren, dass er Geflügel apportiert...

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## WERNER 02 (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hi Christian
Nix falsche Hunderasse, sondern ne sture Mutter gehabt. 

Meiner ist nämlich ein Mix aus Labrador und Riesenschnauzer. Sturheit und Wassergeilheit in einem vereint. Als Welpe nur nen Elektroschock bekommen, und an unserem Teich will er nun einfach nicht mehr. Aber Bodensee oder Talsperren, kein Problem  

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Uli (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

hi,
wenn ich betroffen waere wuerde ich ihm auch den hals umdrehen,wenn ich ihn bekommen wuerde 
gruß uli


----------



## kwoddel (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo!!!
Guten Tipp habe ich bekommen   

Aschentonne nehmen und am Teich stellen, Deckel öffnen, Pergamentpapier oben drauf legen und nun hoffen das der dämliche Vogel versucht dann dort zu landen und wenn er das dann macht     also ist jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Joachim (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

... der Tipp ist gut - haste das mit Erfolg schon mal probiert? Und muss es ne graue, gelbe, grüne oder blaue Tonne sein? Hmmm... ich denke die Gelbe Bio-Tonne.
Obwohl die grüne sich besser tarnt und die blaue dem Wasser wohl zum verwechseln am ähnlichsten ist. 

Ich schätze bei zwei Reihern sollte ich dann gleich zum Wertstoffcontainer greifen...


----------



## Blue Charon (16. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

GGG*  Evtl. wäre es einfacher, einfach eine grosse Tonne mit Kippdeckel zu verwenden. Hab mal so ein Teil gesehen, das klappe bei der leichtesten Berührung nach innen.


----------



## Turbochris (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Jajaja, als nächstes kommt einer von Euch auf die Idee mit dem Aktenvernichter.... - RIESENSAUEREI


----------



## Annett (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Moin zusammen,

@Werner
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auch für Geschosse aus "Zwillen" gilt, denn so ein Stein am Kopf von Nachbars Enkelkind...


> Geschossen werden darf auf dem eigenen Grundstück, solange wie gewährleistet ist daß das Geschoss das Grundstück nicht verläßt.


Also wenn Du das gewährleisten kannst, dann bitteschön... 
Jeder ist seines eigenen (nachbarschaftlichen) Glückes Schmied! 
Aber Ratschläge dieser Art sollten besser per PN und nicht öffentlich über unser Forum verbreitet werden. 
Die meisten Grundstückseigentümer= "Normalsterbliche", die ich kenne, haben so ein Grundstück nämlich nicht und solche wichtigen Voraussetzungen sollten auch nicht erst auf Nachfrage erwähnt werden...  

Bei mir hat sich der __ Reiher schon des öfteren bedient und ist vom Jäger auch schon zu zweit am Teich gesichtet worden... das er den Teich leerräumt kann ich in meinem Fall nicht bestätigen. Leider! Ich habe immer noch mindestens 50 Goldfische zuviel und es werden einfach nicht weniger! 
Klar hat er auch schon meinen ältesten Goldi geholt und meinen Lieblingskoi (beide waren handzahm). Aber deshalb gebrauch ich doch keine ...... ! 
Wir sind doch nicht im Mittelalter, wo jeder sein Hab und Gut mit der Waffe verteidigen mußte.  
Und ein Loch in der Teichfolie durch den Schnabel?? Nun ja, bei 0,5mm Folie vielleicht, aber wenn ich mir das bei meiner Folie vorstelle-nö, dat wird ned so einfach funktionieren. 
Dem Schnabel tut das sicher auch nicht gut...  

Es gibt übrigens auch einen sogenannten Reiherschreck. 
Ich hab so ein Teil am Teich stehen und es hat eigentlich gute Dienste geleistet (die erwähnten Fische verschwanden im Frühjahr-ohne aktiven Reiherschreck). Nur, wozu soll ich meine Goldfischbande schützen?? Werden auch so immer mehr...
Aber wenn ich den Teich schützen müßte, dann sicher aus einer Kombination von Schnüren und Reiherschreck (E-Zaun und Wasser aus dem Reiherschreck dürfte witzig werden) oder E-Zaun und Schnüre.
Für den Herbst/Winter dann wohl eher ein Netz, weil der Reiherschreck kaputtfrieren würde und die Blätter ja auch nicht im Teich landen sollen...
Hier mal noch ein paar Ideen für den Laubschutz... die von Lothar="ferryboxen" dürfte in stabiler Ausführung auch einen Reiher aushalten.

Am Ende muss eh jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und ausprobieren, was am Besten funktioniert und für ihn verantwortbar ist.
Aber auf was für Ideen Ihr so kommt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Ich war immer froh wenn bei mir mal ein Fischgeier zum Frühstück am Teich vorbei schaute (dann waren wenigstens mal wieder ein paar der überzähligen Goldies fort) . Seit aber unser einer "Reiherschreck" seinen Jagdinstinkt entdeckt hat halten die Vögelchen leider schön Abstand vom Grund und Boden.

Der Reiherschreck par exellance:

Canis lupus domesticus

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbochris (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo,

Annett hat Recht, Ratschläge die mit unserem Gesetz kollidieren sollte man nicht im Forum veröffentlichen. Dort treiben sich auch öfter radikale Tierschützer rum, die nur darauf warten jemanden anzeigen zu können. Ich kenne diese Problematik von anderen Foren...

Stille Grüße

Christian


----------



## WERNER 02 (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*



> Annett hat Recht, Ratschläge die mit unserem Gesetz kollidieren sollte man nicht im Forum veröffentlichen



Hi Christian

Das sind doch keine Ratschläge meinerseits gewesen, eher wohl Ergänzungen.
Und bevor hier gemosert wird , so lest euch durch das Waffenrecht und schon seit ihr auf dem laufenden. Im Übrigen ein Anruf bei der nächsten Polizeibehörde und ihr seit aufgeklärt.
So manch einer wird dann erkennen, das er sich im Grunde tagtäglich  strafbar macht. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## kwoddel (17. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo
Mittlerweile wird hier aus einer Mücke wieder ein Elefant gemacht :crazy: :crazy: (so wie in anderen Foren). Vesteht ihr alle kein Spaß mehr?


----------



## Joachim (18. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

@Kwoddel
Also ich schon: mein Geflaxe war welcher.  

@all
Für alle die ernsthaft was tun wollen finden beim nachlesen in diesem Thread ganz sicher auch brauchbare ernstgemeinte Tipps. 

@Mod(s) *indeckungwegeneigentorgeh*
Vielleicht könnte man ja aus dem Thema "__ Reiher", ja mal nen Fachbeitrag stricken oder ihn pinnen. Schließlich gibt es jedes Jahr neue "Opfer"...


----------



## Annett (18. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hi,

ich will ja nix sagen, aber statt jetzt nach neuen Fachbeiträgen für immer wiederkehrenden Themen zu schreien, würde es schon helfen bei Fragen *vorher* mal die Suchfunktion zu nutzen. 
Dazu ist die nämlich da!


----------



## kwoddel (18. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Hallo
Dazu würde ich sagen " Da wurde auch mal anders drüber gesprochen", aber was solls    


Aber lassen wir das


----------



## Joachim (18. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Rheier sind doch "doof" oder?*

Ich weis ja nicht was du hast, Frank - aber in 99% der anderen Foren kommt dieser Hinweis weit weniger freundlich als erste Antwort. 

@Annett
Nach nem Fachbeitrag hab ich auch nicht geschrieen - ich hab ihn angeregt.  

@all
Allerdings, und da sind sich wohl die meisten hier einig - auch den muss man finden wollen ...  
Ich kann niemanden zwingen die Boardregeln und Anleitungen/Anregungen/Fachbeiträge *vorher*  zu lesen und anschließend auch umzusetzen.


----------



## nicknack (17. Dez. 2006)

*Guckt Euch den mal an!*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Dieses Bild habe ich eben geschossen. Erst dachte ich, es wäre ein Storch. Toll, netter Besuch im Garten! Hab' mich gefreut! Nach kurzer Recherche habe ich aber dann rausgefunden, dass es sich um einen __ Graureiher handelt, der sich stark für meine Fische interessiert...  

Gemampft hat er aber bis jetzt noch keinen. Leider weiß er jetzt, wo er es nochmal versuchen kann. Er wartet bestimmt, bis ich am Montag wieder auf der Arbeit bin und versucht es dann nochmal ungestört!!!

Habt Ihr es auch schon mal mit solchen kriminellen Halunken zu tun gehabt?
Gibt es Möglichkeiten die Serienkiller zu stoppen oder zu vertreiben?


----------



## Steingarnele (17. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

Hallo nicknack,

hier haben schon einige mit diesem Tier zutun gehabt, brauchst ja nur die Suche zu starten!  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/search.php?searchid=24865


----------



## Dodi (17. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

Hi Nicky!

Der Link von Matze funktioniert wohl nicht - bei mir jedenfalls... 

Guckst Du hier, oder gib mal die Suchfunktion __ Reiher, __ Graureiher, __ Fischreiher oder so ein.

mehr zum Reiher

P.S.: habe auch schon mehrfach Reiher zu Besuch gehabt, die haben sich bei uns Koi geholt... schon dabei erwischt. Dieses Jahr bisher Glück gehabt...


----------



## Steingarnele (17. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

ops  Dodi du hast Recht, ich hatte __ Reiher in die Suche eingegeben und das Ergebnis verlinkt.


----------



## Dodi (17. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

Hi Matze!

Macht doch nix...


----------



## nicknack (17. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

Ja, macht nix!
Trotzdem DANKE!

Werde einfach mal den Tipp mit der Schnur ausprobieren.
Dann stolpert er vielleicht und guckt dumm aus der Wäsche!

Grüße Nicky


----------



## nicknack (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

So, bin gar nicht mehr dazu gekommen einen Draht zu spannen...

Sie sind alle weg...


----------



## Dodi (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

Hallo Nicky!

Was für ein  
Das tut mir echt Leid, ich fühle mit Dir!

Die armen Fischis!

Also, nächstes Jahr geeignete Vorkehrungen treffen, dass die __ Reiher keine Chance mehr haben...


----------



## Olli.P (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

Hi Nicky,


wie viele Fische waren das denn???

Hat der sich wirklich alle geholt???

haben die im Teich versteckmöglichkeiten????

habe von einem bekannten gehört das man die anderen Fische, wenn der __ Reiher sich einen geholt hat zum teil einige tage lang im teich nicht auffinden kann....
weil die anderen dann wohl alle angst haben....

Und bei uns haben beim ersten kleinen teich die Angelschnüre nix genutzt...
der Reiher ist trotzdem gelandet.... 

erst auf dem Rasen, den optimalen platz aussuchen und dann gings ab in den teich!!!

Aber meine Frau hat ihn ohne beute, noch rechtzeitig verjagen können  

Und jetzt am neuen Teich ham wir ihn noch nicht gesehen 

Na ja, da hat er wohl auch keine chance im Teich zu landen der ist an den flachsten stellen ca. 60-70cm tief.....und das mit absicht....


----------



## guenter (18. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

Hallo Nicky,

tut mir auch Leid. Ich habe einen __ Graureiher aus Plaste stehen,
nachdem mir ein Koi geklaut wurde. Das ist 3 Jahre her.
Jetzt habe ich ruhe. Kann Zufall sein, oder doch eine Wirkung???




Günter


----------



## Findling (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich will ja niemandem Angst machen, aber...

vieles was hier (und auch sonst wo) über die Räuber am Teich geschrieben wird ist mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen. In der einschlägigen Literatur wird beschrieben, wie sich die Tiere im Normalfall verhalten. Aber ähnlich, wie man bei Menschen in bestimmten Situationen nicht sagen kann, dass "alle" gleich reagieren, kann man dies auch nicht bei Tieren.

Auch ich habe (unter anderem auch hier) immer die Meinung vertreten, dass eine große Flachwasserzone vor Katzen schützt, da diese ja bekanntlich wasserscheu sind ... bis ich dann eines nachts von ungewöhnlichen Geräuschen geweckt wurde und im Schein einer starken Taschenlampe die Katze des Nachbarn in meinem Teich entdeckte: sie stand mit erhobener Vorderpfote bis zum Bauch im Flachwasser und wartete seelenruhig auf einen unvorsichtigen Fisch! Soviel zu Katzen sind wasserscheu. Grundsätzlich mag das stimmen, aber man sollte nicht einfach voraussetzen, dass alle Katzen sich an diese Regeln halten.



Gleiches gilt auch für den __ Graureiher. "Normalerweise" mag es ja sein, dass er auf dem Trockenen landet und dann zum Wasser geht. Jedoch habe ich schon mehrfach beobachtet, dass er auch von der Wasserseite her das Ufer anfliegt, und dann in unmittelbarer Ufernähe sowohl trocken als auch nass landet. __ Reiher sind hier keine Seltenheit. Bedingt durch das längere Tageslicht vergeht besonders im Sommerhalbjahr kein Tag, an dem nicht mehrere dieser Tiere zu sehen sind. 
Aber auch hier konnte ich im vergangenen Sommer eine Beobachtung machen, die ich vorher nicht für möglich gehalten hätte: An der Mosel sah ich zufällig einen Reiher, der mitten in der Schifffahrtsrinne (mehrere Meter Wassertiefe) landete, kurzzeitig auf dem Wasser schwamm und, nachdem er mit dem Schnabel irgend etwas aus dem Wasser aufgenommen hatte, auch wieder aus diesem tiefen Wasser abflog!!! 

Wissenschaftler schreiben zwar umfangreiche Abhandlungen darüber, wie diese Tiere sich verhalten, aber für mich hat sich hier eindeutig gezeigt, dass weder Katzen noch Reiher lesen können, und sich daher nur bedingt an die von den Biologen oder Verhaltensforschern vorgegebenen Richtlinien halten.



Wir kämpfen hier einen Kampf nicht gegen einzelne Tiere, sondern gegen den angeborenen Instinkt von Jägern, und damit letztendlich gegen die Natur selbst. Und die Natur findet immer einen Weg... leider interessiert es sie nicht, ob dieser Weg der von uns gewünschte ist.

Sicherheit für wertvolle Exoten kann es draußen m.E. nur dann geben, wenn die ganze Anlage hermetisch abgeschlossen und so vor dem Eindringen von Tieren geschützt wird. Alles andere ist ein Glücksspiel, ob der Jäger sich an die wissenschaftlichen Vorgaben hält oder "Fantasie" zeigt. Ob ein solcher Aufwand und die damit verbundene Beeinträchtigung sowohl optischer als auch praktischer Art aber in Kauf genommen werden soll, nur weil die Möglichkeit besteht, dass sich ein Jäger evtl. nicht an altbekannte Muster hält, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

Für mich habe ich diese Entscheidung getroffen. In meinem Teich tummeln sich keine Vermögen, sondern ganz normale Goldis mit eigener Nachzucht und einige Euro-Koi, die im Falle des Falles keinen finanziellen Verlust darstellen und daher leiste ich mir das Motto fressen und gefressen werden. Die Fische haben im Teich genügend Möglichkeiten, sich vor ihren Feinden zu verstecken. Wenn sie das dann nicht tun, selbst schuld...

Und: Wenn ich mir einen Weihnachtskarpfen leiste, warum soll ich dann dem Reiher nicht einen kleinen __ Goldfisch gönnen?

O.K. ich gebe zu, bisher hat mich der Reiher noch nicht an meinem Teich besucht.... Zumindest habe ich es noch nicht festgestellt.



Weihnachtliche Grüße gaaaanz aus dem Westen der Republik

Manfred


----------



## nicknack (19. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

Hallo!

Es waren 10 Goldfische. Meine 4 Kois überwintern z.Zt. bei einem Bekannten, da wir ja den Teich jetzt erst verlegt hatten. Wir wollen sie im Frühling wieder holen.
Momentan sehe ich keinen Fisch mehr. Es kann natürlich sein, dass sich noch welche versteckt haben. Hoffentlich!  
Schade, dass ich dem __ Reiher nicht eins mit dem Luftgewehr verpassen kann.
Treffen würde ich bestimmt...
Werde mir dann im Frühling ein paar neue Fischis besorgen.

Aber es gibt wohl auch noch andere Vögel, die Fische mögen. Letztes Jahr habe ich während meiner Mittagspause gesehen, wie einer einen Lieblings-__ Goldfisch ausgehöhlt hat und die Hülle liegen gelassen hat. So ecklig!


----------



## RainerOstfriesland (20. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*

Das mit dem Luftgewehr kam mir auch wieder spontan in den Sinn. Hatten wir ja neulich schon mal die Diskussion. (War von meiner Seite aus ein Spaß)

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit nem Plastikfisch an nem Stein befestigt? Die idee hatte neulich mal ein Bekannter, als wir uns über die grauen Diebe unterhalten haben.


----------



## WERNER 02 (20. Dez. 2006)

*AW: Guckt Euch den mal an!*



> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit nem Plastikfisch an nem Stein befestigt? Die idee hatte neulich mal ein Bekannter, als wir uns über die grauen Diebe unterhalten haben.



Hi Rainer

Einfach mal probieren. Mehr als schiefgehen kann es nicht. Und diese Möglichkeit ist auch nicht verrückter als das was man sonst noch so liest. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Wasserfloh (16. Jan. 2007)

* Reiher...*grummel**

Moin zusammen, 

jetzt ist es so weit... der erste Kranich oder auch Reiher...(auf alle Fälle grau?) war heute morgen an unserem Teich 
Ich habe ihn wohl noch rechtzeitig entdeckt und verscheucht, aber jetzt muss ich bestimmt damit rechnen, dass der wieder kommt, oder?
Auf dem Teich ist ja auch noch nix wieder drauf, also Schwimmpflanzen... ist ja Winter. Da hat man auch einen guten Blick von oben... *kreisch*

Habe jetzt erst einmal was "flatteriges" an den Teich gesteckt, aber helfen wird das sicher nicht, oder?Ich bin echt begeistert...
Netz ect, will ich auch nicht über unseren Teich spannen... das sieht doch doof aus. 
Ach Mensch... ich hab mich so über meinen neuen Teich gefeut und nu das *grummel* 
Noch nicht einmal das erstes Frühjahr und schon unbebetene Gäste... 
Das die sogar in so kleine Gärten kommen +und so dicht ans Haus(?), hätte ich nicht gedacht... blödes Viehzeug... Mann...

P.S. da fällt mir gefade noch ein, kann der mir die Tichfolie "durchstechen", wenn der den Fisch nicht trifft... so in der Flachzone?


----------



## Olli.P (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Kraniche...*grummel**

Hi Wasserfloh,



			
				Wasserfloh schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. da fällt mir gefade noch ein, kann der mir die Tichfolie "durchstechen", wenn der den Fisch nicht trifft... so in der Flachzone?



Da der __ Reiher auch " Nagelt ", kann der dir natürlich auch löcher in die Folie hauen...... 


bei uns saß der Reiher sogar schon mal oben auf dem First als ich auf dem Balkon gestanden habe da war er gerade mal 2-3m von mir entfernt......


----------



## Wasserfloh (18. Jan. 2007)

* Reiher...*grummel**

Hi Olli,

na, das sind ja super Aussichten, denn ich habe eine...*hm?*... recht große "Flachwasserzone" (eben für die Größe meines Teiches gesehen)...

Ich hoffe, der Kerl kommt jetzt nicht wieder... 
Außerdem hab ich ja nicht mal viel Fisch im Teich, und als die Bitterlinge noch alleine drin waren, war auch vorher nie irgendwelchen geflügelten Besuch da.
Die Orfen sieht man ja jetzt auch wunderbar "von oben"  

Mit den üblichen Schwimmpflanzen im Sommer dann da sollte es auch kein Problem sein, 
aber da bei mir jetzt schon die ersten Algen gewachsen sind, da habe ich eben angefangen das "alte Schwimmzeug" langsam abzufischen...
+jetzt gibt es eben "freie Sicht" *seufz*
Wie man's macht, man macht's verkehrt


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Kraniche...*grummel**

Hallo Wasserfloh,

bau Dir doch ne Schwimminsel nach Lenharts Vorschlägen (oder denen der anderen). Die kannst Du dann mitten auf dem Teich schwimmen lassen und so den Orfen etwas Schutz bieten. 
Aber mach sie nicht so stabil, dass der graue Kollege (wird mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit ein __ Fischreiher sein) darauf landen und dann noch bequemer fischen kann!
Bei mir treibt ja eine der Seerosen immer noch neue Blätter :crazy: 
So haben die Fische bei Sonnenschein dort immer noch ihren Unterstand. 
Jetzt sind sie aber eher auf Tauchstation und warten auf "bessere" Tage.


----------



## Wasserfloh (21. Jan. 2007)

* Reiher...*grummel**

jo, das war auch nen Reiher... nur leider fiel mir beim ersten Tippen das aber nicht ein und den Betreff kann/konnte ich irgendwie nicht mehr abändern (auch nicht in der Zeitbegrenzung).

Das mit der Schwimminsel ist eine sehr gute Idee  
und ich werde das mal im Hinterkopf behalten. 
Styropor haben wir bestimmt noch irgendwo und damit kann man ja ne ganze Menge anstellen...


----------



## ferryboxen (21. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Kraniche...*grummel**

hallo wasserfloh

baue mir auch gerade solche schwimminsel - nimm kein styropor das krümmelt wie verrückt - styrodur ist der geeignete werkstoff - lasst sich super gut zuschneiden und mit einem heissluftgerät perfekt in form bringen.

gruss lothar


----------



## Wasserfloh (21. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Kraniche...*grummel**



			
				ferryboxen schrieb:
			
		

> nimm kein styropor das krümmelt wie verrückt - styrodur ist der geeignete werkstoff -



*ähm*... was ist den Styrodur? Hab ich noch nie gehört...*Kopfkratzt*
Auf Styropor kam ich, weil wir da noch so große, feste Platten haben... 
die sind wohl (ungefähr?) so fest, wie das von einem Eisfreiring.


----------



## ferryboxen (21. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Kraniche...*grummel**

hallo wasserfloh

styrodur ist auch eine dämmplatte,nur in einer wesendlich festeren beschaffenheit - diese platten sind überwiegend in grün erhältlich - wenn mann sie einmal geschliffen hat,erhält man eine wirklich glätte oberfläche die nicht mehr krümmelt - der auftrieb im wasser ist noch besser als bei styropor da das material eine höhere dichte hat.

gruss lothar

ps. google doch mal


----------



## Wasserfloh (21. Jan. 2007)

* Reiher...*grummel**

Hallo Lothar,

jep... google läuft ja schon...  (Frau ist ja gar nicht neugierig  ) 
leider noch mit wenig Erfolg, was Bilder angeht 

aber dank Nachfrage bei "Cheffe" und deiner Bilder weiß ich inzwischen ja,
was ich mir unter Styrodur vorstellen muß. 
Ich hab's sicher auch schon mal so gesehen, wußte da nur nicht, wie das Zeug heißt. 

Beim nächsten Baumarktbesuch (und der kommt gewiss  ) werde ich mal nach solchen Platten gucken.

Danke euch...


----------



## Volker S (25. Jan. 2007)

*AW:  Reiher...*grummel**

Hallo Wasserfloh,

ich möchte Dir ja nicht alle Illusionen rauben, aber der __ Fischreiher ist (evulotionsbedingt) ein Fischspezialist (und kennt somit auch das Verhalten der Fische sehr gut).
Eines zeichnet den Fischreiher aber ganz besonders aus. Das ist seine Geduld.

Kleines Beispiel gefällig:
Ich konnte schon häufiger Fischreiher in der freien Natur beobachten, mit welchen Tricks sie Fische fangen. Fische lieben es, sich mitunter unter Unterständen (Schatten) aufzuhalten, da sie dort keinen Gefahren durch Landräubern (meist Vögeln) ausgesetzt sind.

Der Fischreiher benutzt nun seine Flügel (die er dicht über der Wasseroberfläche hält) um ein vermeintlichen Schutz zu simulieren. Ich habe mir das mal 15 Minuten angeschaut - dann wurde es mir zu langweilig. Das Viech stand absolut regungslos in einer Flachwasserzone.

Ich selber habe einen durch eine Gitterkonstruktion verschandelten Teich. Die Teiche meiner Nachbarn setzen entweder Fische zu, oder haben grundsätzlich nur Nachbruten. Da der Reiher ein recht großes Territorium hat, interessiert er sich eigentlich nur für Fische ab einer gewissen Größe. Falls er mal nicht Fische jagt, steht er auf den naheliegenden Agrarflächen und jagt dort Mäuse usw.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Glück...


-volker-


----------



## baroni (26. Jan. 2007)

*AW:  Reiher...*grummel**

hallo,
ich bin neu hier und möchte nur schreiben, was wir gegen den reiher aufgestellt haben.
eigentlich ganz simpel, nämlich alle meter silberfarbene me tallkugeln auf rohre gepflanzt.
der reiher hat nämlich sehr empfindliche augen und beim anflug wird er durch das reflektierend licht geblitzt und er startet durch.
dies habe ich jetzt seit einem jahr und seit dem ist auch kein reiher mehr an unserem teich!
mitlerweile habe ich einen neuen holzzaun gebaut und auf jedem pfosten sitzt nun auch so eine me tallkugel, die eigentlich als schutz für die pfosten dient.


----------



## Olli.P (24. März 2007)

*AW:  Reiher...*grummel**

Hi Leute,


in der Tagespresse stand letzte Tage was vom großen Karpfen sterben bei uns im Naturschutzgebiet Rieselfelder, was wohl am Milden Winter liegt........ 

Na ja, mir kann's nur recht sein............,

so bekommt der Reiher jetzt in der Brutzeit den ein oder anderen extrahappen ohne ihn jagen zu müssen. 

Da wird er dann wohl kaum den Weg bis zu uns oder anderen Teichbesitzern im Ort in kauf nehmen, wenn der Tisch zu bei ihm zu Hause reichlich gedeckt ist............ 

Und das Karpfen sterben, ( angeblich Bauchwassersucht, einige Tote Tiere wurden bereits untersucht...) soll erst ab einer Wassertemperatur ab 20°C ein Ende finden.............


Ist sonst noch irgendwo in der Republik so ein Fall aufgetreten?????


----------



## Dieter62 (1. Mai 2007)

*Der Fischreiher hatt sie alle .....*

Hallo zusammen,

Heute kam wieder ein Kunde zu uns der vergangene Woche bei uns 10 Koi gekauft hat.

Leider hat der Fischreiher alle 10 Koi geholt.

Heute hat er wieder 15 Koi gekauft , war aber vorher so schlau noch einen Zaun zu ziehen , sonst hätte er keine mehr von mir bekommen.

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus mit Fischreiher ????

Bei uns kam er nie , wir hatten vergangenes Jahr nur Besuch vom Eisvogel.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Dodi (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der  Fischreiher hatt sie alle .....*

Hallo Manuela!

Selbst bei uns mitten in der Stadt haben wir ab und an Probleme mit dem __ Graureiher.

In etwa 1-2 km Entfernung ist bei uns ein größerer See, wo es Fischreiher mit jeder Menge Nestern gibt.

Ich habe schon einmal beobachtet, wie dieser hungrige Vogel einen meiner Koi im Schnabel hatte, hat ihn dann aber vor Schreck verloren und ich konnte den Fisch unversehrt  wieder in den Teich setzen. 
Bei etwas kleineren Fischen hatte ich im vorletzten Jahr Verluste zu beklagen - ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dies der __ Reiher war. 

Wir haben hoch über unserem Teich Angelsehne gespannt in der Hoffnung, es hält ihn etwas ab.

Seit letztem Jahr war kaum mal einer da - Gott sei Dank!
Aber man sieht sie ja auch nicht immer, die kommen oft in den frühen Morgenstunden, wenn unsereins noch schläft...


----------



## Heiko H. (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der  Fischreiher hatt sie alle .....*

Hi,

bei uns wird der __ Reiher auch hin und wieder gesichtet, allerdings hat er mir keine Koi mehr aus dem Teich geholt seitdem wir die Nylonschnüre gespannt haben.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## guenter (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der  Fischreiher hatt sie alle .....*

Hallo Manu,

vor drei Jahren hatte ich auch einen Verlust durch den __ Reiher.

Habe dann einen aufgestellt (aus Plaste) und hatte keinen Besuch mehr.

Hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## Marcelinho84 (22. Mai 2007)

*Der blöde  Fischreiher...*

Tja, 

heute ist es passiert, nach mittlerweile einem Jahr Teichdasein ohne Sterbefälle hat der Fischreiher heute sein erstes Opfer gefordert.

Als ich heute morgen zur Arbeit gegangen bin sah ich ihn am Teich sitzen, konnte ihn verschäuchen jedoch zeigte sich dann das es zu spät war, mein größter Goldi war wohl nicht schnell genug und lag zerfetzt am Teichrand  

Im Moment habe ich einen Prass auf diesen Vogel das ich wenn ich ihn zu fassen bekommen würde ich áus seinen Federn ein Kissen machen würde  

Mal schauen wie ich diese Viecher dauerhaft von meinem Teich vern halten kann...


----------



## Holger1969 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der blöde Fischreiher...*

hi,

immer wieder effektiv: ein paar silvester- kracher zur hand haben.... 
der fliegt dann soweit ihn seine flügel tragen und wird so schnell nicht wieder kommen. achte aber darauf, dass er dich dabei nicht sieht. der erschreckungs-effekt ist dann deutlich besser. am besten hinter einer ecke anzünden, kurz warten und dann in seine richtung schmeisen, sodass das ding noch in der luft explodiert.
macht eine heiden laune kann ich dir sagen....    

lg
holger


----------



## Annett (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Der blöde  Fischreiher...*

Hi,

noch effektiver ist es, die Suchfunktion mit dem Begriff Fischreiher oder __ Reiher zu füttern.


----------



## herten04 (31. Juli 2007)

* Fischreiher*

Hallo.
Komme gerade mit meinem Hund vom Spaziergang zurück und will die Fische füttern,und wer ist an meinem Teich? *DAS MISTVIEH!!!*
Ich weiß nicht ob er welche bekommen hat da ich ja das Netz ringsherum habe.
Er stand im Pflanzenfilter und hat gelauert.Ein Tag war der Hund krank und das Mistvieh muß das gewußt haben.Aber jetzt ist er wieder fit.ATTACKE!!!


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Servus Helmut

Habe sie am ehemaligen Teich immer nur so gesehen

 

Am Teich war er nie, vielleicht weil immer Katzen in der Nähe waren.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Freut mich das dein Hund wieder am Damm ist


----------



## Horst T. (6. Aug. 2007)

* Fischreiher*

Hallo zusammen, habe heute morgen einen Fischreiher am Teich gehabt,      nach dem durchzählen mußte ich feststellen das mir nun schon 5 Fische fehlen   
es gibt doch diese __ Reiher aus Plastik, die richtige Reiher vom Teich fernhalten sollen....funktioniert das wirklich ?????:beeten: :beeten: :beeten: 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen ....


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Servus Horst

Leider habe ich mit "Plastik-__ Reiher" keinerlei Erfahrung.


> Plastik hin oder her,er erledigt seinen Job-keine Fischverluste wie sonst


 aus diesem Beitrag #3.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## zaphod (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Hallo Horst, 

am unserm ehemaligen kleinen Teich-Loch stand so ein Teil, was aber einen __ Reiher nicht davon abhiehlt, sich an den gedeckten Tisch zu setzen. 
Nach dem Neubau hab ich den Plastikreiher an den neuen Teich gestellt, eines Tages sah ich, dass er in einiger Entfernung vom Teich lag. Eine Nachbarin erzählte mir dann, dass ein richtiger Reiher gelandet war, sich einen kurzen Fight mit dem Plastik-Kameraden gestellt hatte und diesen Kampf offenbar gewann. Den Reiher hat dann die Nachbarin verscheucht, bevor er sich abermals bedienen konnte. 

Anstelle eines Plastikreihers würde ich mir also lieber eine aufmerksame Nachbarin an den Teich stellen.  

Vielleicht helfen die Dinger ja doch was, wenn sie an einer guten Stelle plaziert sind, vielleicht muss man auch den Standort häufiger wechseln, da gibts wohl unterschiedliche Ansichten.


----------



## rut49 (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Hallo Horst,habe einen Plastikreiher seit 10 Mon. am Teich und keine Fischverluste mehr. Den Plasti mußt Du nur ab und zu mal umplatzieren,denn wenn er immer an der gleichen Stelle steht,fällt der "Echte" nicht mehr darauf rein.

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## owl-andre (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Moin,was sehr wichtig ist bei den Plastikkameraden-öffters mal den Standort wechseln-mir erzählte neulich ein Kunde,er habe sich einen Plastikstorch an seinen Teich gestellt und es war mit dem __ Reiher vorbei!Obwohl sein Teich eine gute Angriffsfläche ist da er dierekt an einem Feld wohnt,daher denke ich:Kaufen,egal ob Reiher oder Storch(auch meine Eltern(rut49)haben damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht).Ich brauchte das selber toi-toi-toi,noch nicht.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Fischreiher*

Moin,

nach meinen Erfahrungen mit den lieben naturgeschützten Reihern ist so eine Plastik-Imitation zwar sehr schön anzusehen aber absolut wirkungslos.

Naturschutz hin, Naturschutz her...was hier hilft ist ein Gewehr !!


----------



## drea (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Bei uns hilft irgendwie weder Reiherzaun noch sonst was.  Ich schließe mich Jo-Hamburg an!


----------



## Kevinacecombat (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Der Plastikreiher,__ Reiher zaun und so sachen helfen nicht!Ich habe viele Sachen ausprobiert und habe jetzt eine grosse Reiherkugel!Die kugel spiegelt den Reiher wieder!
Bei mir hat diese Kugel wunderbar geholfen!
Er ist gelandet hat die kugel gesehen und ist sofort wieder abgeflattert!

Soviel kann ich dazu sagen!


----------



## Horst T. (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*



			
				Kevinacecombat schrieb:
			
		

> Der Plastikreiher,__ Reiher zaun und so sachen helfen nicht!Ich habe viele Sachen ausprobiert und habe jetzt eine grosse Reiherkugel!Die kugel spiegelt den Reiher wieder!
> Bei mir hat diese Kugel wunderbar geholfen!
> Er ist gelandet hat die kugel gesehen und ist sofort wieder abgeflattert!
> Soviel kann ich dazu sagen!




Wat is ne Reiherkugel ????


----------



## herten04 (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Hallo.
Warum macht ihr kein Netz ringsherum?Plastik-__ Reiher,das ich nicht lache .Komme gerade von meinem Bruder,Plastikreiher lag im Teich,ein zu niedriger Reiherschutz war auch kaputt(Schnur)die Schwägerin konnte ihn verjagen.Bei mir war der Reiher auch aber er kommt Dank meines Netzes (80cm hoch)nicht an meine Fische.Ich lasse ihn im Pflanzfilter sitzen und er kann meine Fische ja begutachten aber eines Tages hat mein Hund ihn .
Lieber einen Teich mit Netz und Fischen(sieht nicht gut aus) als ohne Netz und ohne Fische.(sieht besser aus,aber nur den Mücken zusehen)?


----------



## Kevinacecombat (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Also ne Reiherkugel sieht wie ein Glasball aus der spiegelt!!!


----------



## ferryboxen (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

hi

ich dachte ne reiherkugel ist aus __ blei....:    

gruss lothar


----------



## mein-garten-online (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*



			
				ferryboxen schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> ich dachte ne reiherkugel ist aus __ blei....


Wieso aus Blei? Auch Glas kann weh tun. Man muß nur treffen  
Probiers doch einfach aus. (also nicht das werfen, meinte den Plastikreiher : ). Bei einem Freund war der __ Reiher total begeistert von dem Plastik Vogel. Ich glaub der kam nur noch wegen dem Ding zum  . Aber wenn er dann die Fische in Ruhe läßt wär´s ja auch ok   .


----------



## Joachim (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Bitte  nutzt die Foren-Suche, speziell dieses Thema ist schon sowas von durchgenommen worden. 

Und da die Tiere ihr Verhalten ganz sicher nicht seit den letzten Jahren geändert haben ...


----------



## moses (21. März 2008)

*Blitz Reiherschutz*

Hallo auf der suche nach einem Reiherschutz bin ich auf folgendes Produkt gestossen:

gibt es einen der das Produkt kennt

velda Pond Guard


http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?cPath=33_328&products_id=2265

Gruss  Manni


----------



## WerWolf (21. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*

Stell dir einfach eine lebensgroße Atraffe in den Teich.
__ Fischreiher sehen den und denken "das ist sein Revier"

Da Fischreiher ihre Reviere verteidigen, wird der sicherlich weiterfliegen.
Letztes Jahr ist auch 1 Koi und 1 __ Goldfisch verschwunden - Katze konnte es nicht sein, die wird immer Traumatisiert durch unseren Hund ;-)

Seit dem ich "den __ Reiher" habe, ist kein Ausfall zu beklagen.

Und für das Geld könntest Du dir ca 5 Atrappen kaufen...
Eine Atrappe kostet ungefähr  25 Euro und gibts bei Obi.


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*

Hi,



			
				WerWolf schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dir einfach eine lebensgroße Atraffe in den Teich.
> __ Fischreiher sehen den und denken "das ist sein Revier"
> Seit dem ich "den __ Reiher" habe, ist kein Ausfall zu beklagen.



Und wie oft stellst du den um

Wenn der Reiher erst einmal Spitz gekriegt hat das sich deiner nicht bewegt, wird er sich früher oder später zu 
ihm gesellen...... 

Auch die Reiher sind nich doof.....:smoki


----------



## WerWolf (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*

Doch __ Reiher sind doof !!
Bisher hab ich den noch nicht umgestellt.
Achja: und Reiher sind doooof *fleh und böse an den Himmel guck*

Grüße ^^


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*

Moin,

auch ich bin natürlich Naturfreund und halte sehr viel von Reiherschutz.

Anfangs kam bei uns nie ein Reiher zum Teich, was mich etwas betrübte. Dann habe ich so einen Pappkameraden aufgestellt und es hat gleich funktioniert. Schon nach 2 Tagen war der erste Reiher da und besuchte seinen Kollegen und dann kamen weitere... die sind ja wirklich nicht doof. !! Die haben bestimmt auch gedacht, wo schon einer ist, da ist bestimmt genug Futter für noch weitere da.

Manchmal waren gleich 3 Reiher am Teich. Die haben sogar versucht mit ihm kleine Reiher zu machen und sich an ihm gescheuert und sind auf ihn gesprungen...(erspart mir die Einzelheiten!) 

Reiher sind so schöne Tiere, man sollte sie wirklich schützen. Ich weiß gar nicht was einige gegen sie haben...

... und ich freue mich jetzt meines Lebens und trinke noch ein Bier auf alle Ignoranten der Suchfunktion.

Die Weisheiten von WerWolf sind doch sehr erheiternd. Ein spezielles Bier extra noch für dich...


----------



## WerWolf (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*

PROST ^^

Bei mir klappts wunderbar.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das ich 24 Stunden mit dem Gartenschlauch daneben stehe


----------



## karsten. (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*



			
				WerWolf schrieb:
			
		

> PROST ^^
> 
> Bei mir klappts wunderbar.
> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, das ich 24 Stunden mit dem Gartenschlauch daneben stehe



wunderbar wäre ...
sich 24 h mit Bier danebenzusetzen    

mfG


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*

Dies ist wieder mal so ein Thread...
...   

Gutgelaunt und entspannt!


----------



## Alex45525 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*

Achso,

die Funktionsweise des oben angefragten Gerätes klingt plausibel. Jedoch wird das Gerät nicht selektieren können. Will heißen: Die Amseln müssen ab jetzt auch woanders baden...

Die Raubvogelstimme würde ich mir vorher anhören. Nicht, dass dies dann mehr nach Raubvögelchen ohne Raub klingt. Dann besteht die Gefahr, dass sich dann bei Euch sämtliche Katzen der Nachbarschaft zum mitsingen treffen.

OK, dann kämen vermutlich auch keine __ Reiher mehr...


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*

@WerWolfohneNamen
Ich hab schon __ Reiher in Gruppen an Teichen gesehen ... Als sicher würd ich so ne Atrappe dann nicht ansehen.

@Alex
Das Amselproblem wird wohl nahezu jeder mechanisch/automatische Reiherschreck haben - auch der Wasserspeiher-Reiherschreck  

@Manni
Notfalls in der Reihersaison kaufen, testen und dann innerhalb 14 Tagen entscheiden und wenn negativ zurückschicken. Oder in E**y jemanden finden ...


----------



## Wuzzel (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*



			
				WerWolf schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dir einfach eine lebensgroße Atraffe in den Teich.
> __ Fischreiher sehen den und denken "das ist sein Revier"



Das hat ein Bekannter früh morgens aus dem Badezimmerfenster beim Teich seines Nachbarn beobachten können: 
Echter __ Reiher landet auf der großen Wiese neben dem Grundstück, stolziert durch das Tor im Zaun in den Garten des Nachbarn, guckt rechts, guckt links, 
stolziert durch den Garten zum Teich direkt neben die Attrappe, guckt rechts, guckt links, tritt einmal gezielt zur Seite und der Kollege aus Plaste und Elaste kippt um.... so und was der Reiher dann gemacht hat könnt Ihr euch denken... war ja Frühstückszeit ! .... Mahlzeit 

Also den Attrappen traue ich nicht. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## WerWolf (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*

Auch wenn ich der Teichbesitzer währ, hätt ich aufgrund der Dreißtigkeit ersteinmal angefangen laut zu lachen.
Dannhätte ich den Hund raus gelassen *wuhaaa*.


----------



## Olli.P (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*

Hi,

Meistens ist es Zufall das man den __ Reiher erwischt:evil 

Ich habe im letzten Sommer, meinen alten Kumpel der bei uns nur zwei mal war, des öfteren in den frühen Morgenstunden ( 5.00 Uhr ) wenn ich mit unserem Hund raus war, Auf dem ein oder anderen Dach in der näheren Nachbarschft gesehen. Und was meinste was die Leute da noch gemacht haben???

Richtig............ geschlafen.

Aber es soll auch Leute geben, die sind wenn der Reiher kommt schon zur Arbeit.....

Wer lässt denn da dann den Hund raus??? Wenn die denn einen haben.....


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blitz Reiherschutz*

hallo
ich habe ein schild an meinem grill " __ reiher herzlich willkommen "
bisher hats geholfen.   

ne spass bei seite ... ich kenne keine gnade wenn sich jemand an meinen kois vergreift. ich würde in so einem fall sofort meine elektrozaun installieren, erfolgsquote 100%  
kann meine katze nur bestätigen.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## sir.kessy (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hallo
Habe auch Probleme mit Reihern. Was kann man dagegen machen?
Teich ist 30 m² groß, Hälfte 1m tief und die andere 0,5 m tief

Also folgende Lösungen kenn ich:
- dünne Drähte über den Teich spannen (sieht aber nicht so gut aus und da ich die Holzterasse direkt am Teich habe, habe ich die Befüchtung, das der Reiher die Fische von der Seite fängt)
- über Bewegungsmelder eine Wasserfontäne einschalten (habe ich aktiv, Rieher ist totzdem gekommen, vielleicht falsch eingestellt)
- Kunststoffreiher am Teich (habe ich hingestellt, 3 Tage später kam der Reiher)
- kleiner Hund der den Teich bewacht (unser Hund isz nur Tagsüber draußen und auch nicht immer. War aber schon ca. 1m entfernt vom Reiher. Der Reiher oder ein anderer war dann 20 min später wieder da)
- Stoplerdraht mit Glöckchen und Spiegeln um den Teich (sieht bei einem Teich direkt an einer Terasse blöd aus)
- Netz über den Teich (sieht ziemlich blöd aus und ist auch dann nur die letzte Lösung)

Wer hat ein paar Infos über Reiher?
- kann der Reiher in 50 cm tiefen Waaer stehen
- können Reiher von einer erhöhten Büschung (Teichrand mit Steine ca. 20 höher) oder Terasse (ca 20 cm höher) jagen?
- wieviel Platz braucht ein Reiher zum landen?

Würde mich freuen eine Lösung zu bekommen. Vieleicht die beste?


Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Servus Jürgen

Kann zu diesem Thema nicht viel beitragen  

Da hilft wohl nur Fische raus  

Wer Fische in seinem Teich einsetzt muß halt damit rechnen das der Reiher, Katzen oder andere Räuber an den Teich kommen.
Das ist halt so. Ist ja schließlich Natur und die Räuber gehören da auch dazu.

Habe mir gerade dein Profil angeschaut.
Koi + Stör  
ob das gut geht bei deinem Volumen  

Alleine von daher würde ich schon einmal sagen:
Raus mit den Stören
Raus mit den Koi

Damit hast dem Reiher schon fast die Nahrungsgrundlage entzogen.

Ich weiß das tut weh, nur hätte man sich das halt vor dem einsetzen der Fische überlegen müssen  

Nix für Ungut

Edit: Ließ einmal diesen [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28/]Beitrag[/URL]


----------



## newman71 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hi Jürgen,
meine Allzweckwaffe gegen Nachbarskatze und Reiher ist mein Reiherschreck.
Wird an den Gartenschlauch montiert und Fängt zu spritzen an, sobald sich irgendwas / -wer in seinem Bewegungsfeld bewegt. (Aufpassen , sonst macht er dich nass!)
Gibt's bei 1 2 3 für ~ 40,00 €  


Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hallo Leute,

ich erinner mich dunkel an einen User aus dem Forum wo ich früher aktiv war der hatte gute erfolge mit einem Reiher Schreck Fisch. 
Die Idee soll genauso gut wie simpel sein. Man platziert an gut zugänglicher Stelle im Teich einen am Nylonfaden befestigten gefakten Fisch. 
Der Reiher denkt "happiee happie .... da is ja leichte Beute lecker lecker yam yam" - schnappt zu und beisst auf Plaste und Elaste... 
1. Erschrecken nun die echten Fische und verstecken sich
2. Hat der Reiher bald kein Interesse mehr auf den Teich mit wenig nahrhaften Plastefischen. 

Vielleicht noch ne ergänzende Idee ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## sternhausen (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hallo digicat

Und wenn dir ein Mader deine Kühlwasserschläuche oder Motorkabeln zerbeisst, dann verkaufst du dein Auto????
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Servus Sternhausen

Wenn dieser von dir geschilderte Fall eintreten würde, würde ich sicher den Marder (wir haben hier Steinmarder) nicht nachstellen und nach seinem Leben trachten. 

Meiner Meinung ist Leben vor materiellen Werten zu stellen. Leben kann nicht ersetzt werden. Ein PKW schon. 

Ich würde viel mehr versuchen biologische Mittel anzuwenden (Hunde- oder Katzenhaare, etc.) und sollten diese nix nützen, gibts immer noch "technisches" (Schutz der Schläuche).

Wir haben wie schon erwähnt Steinmarder. Fast jede Nacht "trampeln" sie über unser Schlafzimmer. Man wird zwar wach, aber wirklich stören tun sie einen nicht.
Hast du schon einmal eine Marderfamilie mit einigen Jungen beobachtet. Ich schon, am Garagendach des Nachbarn. Sowas prägt. Da denkst nicht mehr an nachstellen. 

Was mich allerdings etwas nachdenklich stimmt, was hat das mit dem Reiher zu tun. Dazu möchte ich wieder den [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28/]Beitrag[/URL] vom User "Findling" entführen, Danke an dieser Stelle an Manfred, Du schreibst mir aus der Seele  , lies bitte diesen und bilde dir ein Urteil  

Nix für Ungut


----------



## sir.kessy (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Danke für alle Antworten

also ich finde den Reiher auch schön nur er soll nicht alle Fische aus dem Teich holen.

Ergebniss: Es gibt kein richtigen Reiherschutz. Könnte man nicht eine Liste erstellen welche Massnahme funktioniert und welche nicht? Könnten dann die anderen Froumteilnehmer abstimmen.

kleiner Teich 12 m³: __ Störe und Kois sollen nur als Versuch im Teich und jeweils nur 2-3 Stück und kleine

Jürgen


----------



## juergen-b (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

hy 

ganz am rand, bitte sei so nett und verzichte auf die __ störe - auch nicht als versuch ......... das umfeld passt bei eine so kleinen teich einfach nicht !!!


----------



## engelchen (15. Mai 2008)

*Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo mein Name ist Birgit und ich hab seit 2007 eien Teich.
Habe mir letztes Jahr vier Goldfische und zwei Schleierschwänze + vier
Schubunkis(oder wie die heißen ) reingesetzt.
Hat auch alles prima geklappt.

Dieses Jahr nun fehlen innerhalb einer Woche sechs Fische.
Auf dem Wasser sind dann große weiße Blasen.

War das nun der Fischreier oder gibt es noch andere Tiere die Fische aus dem Teich holen?
Habe dann am Abend drei Schnüre über den Teich gezogen und trotzdem
haben am nächsten wieder  Fische gefehl.
Habt ihr einen Trick wie man die fernhalten kann?

LG Birgit


----------



## Dodi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischreier*

Hallo Birgit!

:willkommen hier im Club!  

Sei doch bitte mal so lieb und bemühe die Suchfunktion, füttere sie mit __ Reiher, Reiherschreck etc. Wir haben hier unzählige Threads über Reiher & Co. und deren (versuchte) Abwehr.

Es können übrigens auch Stockenten gewesen sein, die Deine Fische gefressen haben. Ich habe es selbst einmal beobachtet, wie __ Enten Goldfische gefressen haben.

Viel Spaß hier im Forum! 

P.S.: Ich hoffe nicht, dass hier jetzt wieder die Diskussion über Reiher ausartet.   Wenn doch, werde ich diesen Thread konsequenterweise schließen müssen.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen, Fischreiher?*

Moin,

och Dodi... lass uns doch ausnahmsweise (!) mal ein püsschen über Reier fachsimpeln...

...ich hab da mal gehört, es soll da sowas aus Blastik - Reier geben, wäre diss nix ???

grr... ich kanns selber nich mehr hören


----------



## engelchen (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Na das nenn ich mal eine "NETTE BEGRÜßUNG" , Dodi.
So viele Threads gibt es übrigens dann doch nicht zu diesem Thema,
da fand ich bei anderen Sachen mehr.

Ich will kein Spielverderber sein also wenn es Dir so,n Spass macht dann schließ halt minen Thread.

Birgit


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Das meint Dodi damit nicht, leider gehen die "__ Reiher-Threads" immer in eine falsche Richtung.

Als Abwehrmaßnahmen kannst du:
- einen kleinen Zaun um den Teich machen (hab ich so, siehe mein Profilbild)
- Angelschnur über den Teich spannen
- einen Reiherschreck verwenden (google mal danach)
- ein Netz über den Teich spannen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen, Fischreiher?*

Hi,

ich hab auch nochmal die Suchfunktion bemüht.
Auch ich kann unter "REIER" so gut wie gor nix finden.

Ich finde, da iss nu wirklich Klärungsbedarf.

Ich habe das Broblem übrigens jetzt gelöst. Hatte ein Schild in den Garten gestellt "Für Reier vabothen". Das hat den aber gar nich gestört. Habe dann gesehen, daß der Bursche immer aus Westen einflog. Schild war aber nach Osten ausgerichtet, sodaß er es leider gar nicht erkennen konnte.
Habe dann vier Schilder in alle vier Himmelsrichtungen aufgestellt und jetzt iss tatsächlich Ruhe.

  Krieg ich jetzt  ??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Krieg ich jetzt  ??



Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Teichfutzi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich kann unter "REIER" so gut wie gor nix finden.


__ Reiher wird mit "h" geschrieben :dumm:dumm:dumm



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Habe dann vier Schilder in alle vier Himmelsrichtungen aufgestellt und jetzt iss tatsächlich Ruhe.


Warum haste das eine nicht einfach nach Westen gedreht? 

Mir ist übrigens genau das gleiche passiert, und da es in unserer Nachbarschaft viele Katzen gibt, habe ich mich gefragt, ob die das auch gewesen sein könnten

Weiss einer, ob das möglich ist?


----------



## Mondlicht (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Fischreiher???...hmm..da war doch mal was..?!? 
Das sind doch diese ganz entzückenden, herzallerliebsten graugefiederten
Genossen, die ausschließlich zum Teich kommen, um nach eines harten Tages Last die vom vielen Anschleich...äh, ich meine  stehen die schmerzenden Füße im feuchten Grund abzukühlen, und den von der Sonne Hitze vertrockneten Schnabel etwas zu befeuchten.... war doch so, oder?

Im Ernst Birgit.
Der Uwe (Utzoff) hat schon alle Möglichkeiten aufgeführt.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen, Fischreiher?*

Hi Teichfutzi,

danke für den Hinweis...wäre ich nie draufgekommen.
Bei REIER mit H habe ich natürlich jetzt über die Suchfunktion sehr viele Hinweise gefunden. Werde in Zukunft immer die Suchfunktion benutzen... kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Spart viel Arbeit und Zeit... !!

Aber muss ich denn dann immer alles falsch schreiben ?? REIER wird doch ohne H geschrieben... oder ?? Im Brehms Tierlieben meiner Omma (von ihr vor 30 Jahren geerbt) steht auch nur REIER.

Da mir sowas keine Ruhe lässt, habe ich mich mal im Internet schlau gemacht. Bei Kamelopedia, der freien Wissensdatenbank fand ich unter REIER folgendes:



> *Reier* sind Vögel, und sie heißen Reier, weil sie überall und jederzeit reiern. Sie sind die Schöpfer des Reinreiergebots. Reier stehen auf der Roten Liste der bedrohten Arten, und unterliegen somit generell dem Artenschutz.
> In einigen ausgewiesenen Schutzgebieten sind die Populationen jedoch so außerordentlich groß, und die Landschaft so dermaßen zugereiert (zum Beispiel auf der südenglische _Isle of Reierght_), dass dort die Jagd auf Reier aller Art und jeden Alters erlaubt ist.


 
Genaue Angaben, auch der einzelnen Arten findet ihr unter:

Quelle

Wer hat denn nun recht ??? Ich bin leider etwas verwirrt und gehe erstmal ein Bier trinken.


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo Jo,

vor 12Uhr schon Bier?  Das geht aber nicht! 

Du hast mich jetzt ganz ehrlich zum Grübbeln gebracht... wir reden alle von dem Kameraden da.... und von nix anderem. 

Nach wie vor - ein wunderschönes Tier.


----------



## Teichfutzi (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Jo genau so isses und er wird mit "h" geschrieben, wenn man in der Suchfunktion __ Reiher eingibt, dann kiegt man mehr ergebnise als wenn man reier eingibt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo,
so wie es aussieht hatte ich gestern auch Besuch vom Gefiederten, zumindest fehlen mir 2 Schleierschwänze  

Eigentlich dachte ich, mein Zaun um den Teich (siehe Profilteichbild) reicht aus  
Nun habe ich den noch erhöht und kreuz und quer Angelsehne gespannt. Unser Reiherpärrchen hat schon in einigen Nachbarsgärten geplündert, die Radikal leer gemacht hab ich gestern erfahren. 
Und ich hab ihn schon einige male über unser Grundstück __ fliegen sehen.
Dumm gelaufen würd ich sagen, aber soll man ihm einen Vorwurf machen ? Ich schreib mir das selber zu, hätte ich halt von beginn an die Schnüre gespannt  
Aber vielleicht verstecken sich die beiden Schleier auch nur, hatte ich auch schon ein paar mal.


----------



## sternhausen (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo Jo
Wenn ich deine "witzigen" Beiträge lese, dann denke ich das du schon genug Bier getrunken hast.
Im übrigen hat Birgit eine normale Frage gestellt und könnte sich zu ihrer Frage auch normale Antworten erwarten.
Ich denke wenn sie zum Thema Bier Fragen gehabt hätte, dann hätte sie sich an ein Bierforum gewandt.
Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen, Fischreiher?*

Hi sternhausen,

wo habe ich Fragen zum Bier beantwortet ?? Keine einzige !!

....wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht !!


----------



## engelchen (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Sind die Fischreiher das ganze Jahr über ein Problem oder nur im Frühjahr?

LG Birgit


----------



## Frank (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo Birgit,

ich denke sie werden das ganze Jahr ein Prob. darstellen. 
Vllt. verstärkt sich das Problem noch wenn sie Jungvögel ranziehen. 
Habe allerdings noch nicht rausgefunden in welcher Zeit das ist.


----------



## Dodi (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo Birgit!

Ich konnte die Erfahrung machen, dass __ Graureiher vermehrt im Frühling/Frühsommer Teiche aufsuchen.
Habe aber immer mal wieder einen bei uns gesehen, egal zu welcher Jahreszeit.

@ Frank:


> Vllt. verstärkt sich das Problem noch wenn sie Jungvögel ranziehen.
> Habe allerdings noch nicht rausgefunden in welcher Zeit das ist.


__ Reiher brüten im März/April und die Jungen schlüpfen dann etwa 25-28 Tage später.

Wer noch mehr Info über Reiher möchte, findet sie hier.


----------



## engelchen (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Danke für eure Antworten.

Seit der __ Reiher bei mir war kommen meine Fische gar nicht mehr hoch.
Sie verstecken sich nur noch am Teichboden.

Hab ich eine Chance das sich das wieder ändert?

Ich hab extra vier Neue dazugekauft in der Hoffnung das die Alten den Schreck besser überwinden und durch die Neuen wieder hochkommen
aber nun sind die mit unten 

LG Birgit


----------



## Juleli (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Mir sind auch an drei Tagen drei Goldfische verlustig gegangen. Letztlich haben nur meine beiden Goldorfen (und Massen an Gründlingen) überlebt, die aber sowieso nicht gerade sehr zutraulich waren. Weitere Fische nachkaufen? Würde ich eher lassen. Da könnte ich dem __ Reiher auch direkt das Geld in den Schnabel klemmen ...

LG Juleli


----------



## Andrea1104 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Bei uns fliegt in letzter Zeit auch häufiger ein __ Reiher über das Haus. Fische fehlen aber bisher Gott sei Dank nicht.
Ich habe schon überlegt, ob ich nicht besser ein Netz über den Teich spanne.

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Mach es lieber, nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Frank (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo Birgit,

aber jetzt bitte nicht noch mehr Koi kaufen. Es sind eigentlich schon viel zu viel Fische in deinem Teich. :? 

Deine Teichgröße (das Volumen) ist mehr als grenzwertig für die Koihaltung.


----------



## engelchen (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo Frank,
ich hab doch gar keine Koi,s:shock .

Ich habe:  3 Goldfische
               2 Shumbunkis
               2 Goldorfen
und          2 Schleierschwänze.

Ist doch OK. oder?
 Hab mal gelesen das man auf 1000l Wasser 80-100cm Fische halten kann.

LG Birgit


----------



## Detlef* (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo,
ich möchte Euch mal erzählen wie ich bisher erfolgreich das __ Reiher.- und Katzenproblem gelöst habe.
Auf der gegenüberliegenden Teichseite habe ich eine Überdachung für mein Kaminholz, darunter ist ein Bewegungsmelder installiert, und auf den Teich ausgerichtet, der eine Stroboskoplampe (Discoblitzer) und eine Steckdose schaltet. An dieser Steckdose ist meine Gartenbewässerungspumpe angeschlossen die einen Rundumregner in Gang setzt der auch noch die bekannten "Klappergeräsche" macht. Diese Steckdose wird mit einer Zeitschaltuhr nur zu bestimmten Zeiten mit Strom versorgt, damit man nicht selber was abbekommt wenn man Tagsüber im Garten ist.
Wenn nun irgendetwas in den Erfassungsbereich kommt, geht der Blitzer und die Pumpe an und der Rundumregner läuft. Das hat bisher erfolgreich geholfen. Wenn ich den Garten beregnen will kommt der Stecker der Pumpe einfach in eine andere Steckdose direkt daneben.
Das ist eigentlich nix anderes wie die als Reiherschreck angebotenen Wasserwerfer. Halt nur etwas verfeinert und mit Hilfe eines Freundes (Elektriker) selber gemacht. Jetzt kommt noch eine Ultraschllanlage dazu, aber nur weil ich Marderprobleme habe, evtl. ärgerts ja auch den Reiher noch. Im Winter wenn die Pumpe abgebaut ist wird der Teich mit Elektrozaun umspannt und auch überspannt.
Das ganze hört sich vieleicht sehr Kompliziert und teuer an, ist es aber nicht. Bewegungsmelder und Schaltuhr aus dem Baumarkt ca. 30.- €. Freund der die Verdrahtung macht, einige Biere.  
Pumpe und Beregner bei unserem Heideboden sowieso erforderlich.
Erfolg: Unbezahlbar.


----------



## Frank (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Huch Birgit, 

da hab ich irgendwas durcheinander geschmissen.  

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Geht schon i. O..


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist übrigens genau das gleiche passiert, und da es in unserer Nachbarschaft viele Katzen gibt, habe ich mich gefragt, ob die das auch gewesen sein könnten
> Weiss einer, ob das möglich ist?



Oh ja, das geht...

Mein Kater hat teilweise Stundenlang am Teichrand gesessen und gewartet, bis so ein Fischlein vorbeigeschwommen kam, und dann *ZACK* Weg war das Fischlein... er hat NIE danebengeschlagen (Hab ich erwähnt, dass das Geräusch von knirschenden Gräten ekelig ist?)
Der Kater bei meinen Eltern springt dafür sogar in den Teich (als Perser... ok)
Alerdings bekommt er seltener mal einen Fisch, und fressen tut er sie auch nicht. 
Da ist man froh, dass sich Goldfische so gut vermehren ;-)

und mal ein Komentar zu dem Reiherschreck hier 2 über mir:
Bei uns war der __ Reiher mittags um 12 Uhr..
Weiterhin find ich das nicht toll, wenn mitten in der Nacht im Garten Diskolicht angeht...
Abe jeder wie er will halt ;-)


----------



## Teichfutzi (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo!
Gut, dass jetzt endlich einer Klarheit verschafft hat, wie/dass Katzen das machen
Das mit der Wasserspritze hört sich gut an, aber ich habe leider keinen Platz wo ich ds hinmachen könnte, weil mein Teich so ziemlich auf einer graden Rasenfläche ist.
Ausserdem soll das nicht jedesmal losgehen, wenn ein Vogel vorbeifliegt.
Aber das hat sich für mich so ziemlich erledigt, weil ich jetzt erstmal warte bis alle Fische weg sind (falls alle sterben/gefressen werden) und dann nur mit Pflanzen den Teich auf Vordermann bringen will, der ist grade fast am um kippen


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das hat sich für mich so ziemlich erledigt, weil ich jetzt erstmal warte bis alle Fische weg sind (falls alle sterben/gefressen werden)...(



 wie darf ich das denn verstehen???

 Christine


----------



## Teichfutzi (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Drei meiner Vier Goldfische sind von der Katze (vermutlich) geholt worden und jetzt sind mir noch 2 __ Stichlinge gestorben und einen dritten habe ich vorhin ohne Auge gesehen und deshalb denke ich, dass da irgendeine Seuche ist und irgendwann keine Fische mehr da sind. Die schönen Fische haben für mich zwar einen ideellen Wert aber da ich mir die Stichlinge selbst gefangen habe und Goldfische 45ct/Stück kosten, unternehme ich dagegen nichts und mache ein Jahr ohne Fische nur mit Pflanzen damit sich der Teich erholen kann.
So musst du das verstehen!


----------



## Dodi (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo Benjamin!

Na, das ist ja eine Einstellung:



> Die schönen Fische haben für mich zwar einen ideellen Wert aber da ich mir die __ Stichlinge selbst gefangen habe und Goldfische 45ct/Stück kosten, unternehme ich dagegen nichts..


 
  Haben die, weil sie so billig sind, kein Überlebensrecht? 



> ..mache ein Jahr ohne Fische nur mit Pflanzen damit sich der Teich erholen kann.


 , aber: vielleicht solltest Du gänzlich auf Fische verzichten. 900 l ist eh' ein bissl klein und die richtige Einstellung zu den Tieren scheinst Du ja auch nicht zu haben. Nichts für ungut!

Wirst sehen, auch ohne Fische ist ein Teich faszinierend.


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> Die schönen Fische haben für mich zwar einen ideellen Wert aber da ich mir die __ Stichlinge selbst gefangen habe und *Goldfische 45ct/Stück kosten, unternehme ich dagegen nichts ...*


*

Hallo Benjamin,  

Deine Fische sind Lebewesen, die sich nicht wehren können. Als Du sie in Deinen Teich geholt hast, hast Du die Verantwortung für sie übernommen. 

Das bedeutet, dass Du dafür zu sorgen hast, das es ihnen bei Dir gut geht. Und nicht, daß Du, wenn es kompliziert wird, abwartest, bis sich das Problem von alleine, sprich durch ihren Tod, erledigt hat.

 Mit Deiner Einstellung solltest Du bitte in Zukunft lieber die Finger von Fischen lassen.

Lebende Tiere sind nämlich kein Spielzeug.

Mit gar nicht freundlichen Grüßen
Christine*


----------



## Teichfutzi (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Verstehen mich jetzt alle falsch?
Ich liebe meine Fische, und ich will nicht, dass die sterben, aber ich bin knapp bei Kasse, deshalb will ich nichts für Medikamente ausgeben, wo ich noch nichtmal weiß, warum überhaupt welche sterben. Wenn das jetzt einzelfälle waren, die zufällig an 2 Tagen hintereinander gestorben sind, und alle anderen überleben, dann freue ich mich natürlich.
Klar, meine Formulierung lässt (sehe ich jetzt wo ich es nochmal lese) eine Einstellung vermuten, die ich garnicht habe, ich bin sehr traurig dass die sterben, aber ich kann nichts dagegen tun.
Und ganz klar, sie haben ein Überlebensrecht, wenn mir einer etwas sagt, was ich tun kann, das meine knappen finanziellen Mittel zulassen, dann werde ich es tun.
Sicher kann ein Teich auch ohne Fische interessant sein, aber ohne Fische fehlt etwas an meinem Teich. Vielleicht versteht mich der eine oder andere in dem Punkt.
Also ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder Fisch das Recht zum Überleben hat, und ich meine auch, dass ich dafür Verantwortung habe. Aber bitte versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich weiß nicht was ich sonst tun soll.


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hi,

also irgendwie ist meine Einstellung zu Tieren eine etwas andere, als diese 





> Ich liebe meine Fische, und ich will nicht, dass die sterben, aber ich bin knapp bei Kasse, deshalb will ich nichts für Medikamente ausgeben, wo ich noch nichtmal weiß, warum überhaupt welche sterben.





> Und ganz klar, sie haben ein Überlebensrecht, wenn mir einer etwas sagt, was ich tun kann, das meine knappen finanziellen Mittel zulassen, dann werde ich es tun.
> Sicher kann ein Teich auch ohne Fische interessant sein, aber ohne Fische fehlt etwas an meinem Teich.



Wenn es finanziell so eng aussieht, dass noch nicht mal die Medikamente drin sind, dann sollte man sich KEIN Tier zulegen.
Abgesehen davon ist der Teich m.M.n. eh zu klein für normalgroße Fische, wie Goldis und Co....

Ich hole mir doch auch keinen Hund ins Haus, weil ich sooo gern einen hätte und kann am Ende weder Futter, noch Steuern oder Versicherung/Tierarzt bezahlen. 

Hast Du mal Wasserwerte gemessen/messen lassen? Die meisten Krankheiten sind keine "Seuche", sondern kommen von viel zu schlechten Haltungsbedingungen in viel zu kleinen Pfützen.


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Servus Benjamin

Annett (Stellvertretend für alle anderen Vorschreiber(inn)en) hat Recht  , du solltest deine Einstellung gegenüber Tieren einmal überdenken  

@ All: Aber ...., wir predigen doch immer das ein Fischbesatz bei "Mini-Teich" nicht das Wahre ist. Jetzt läßt "Einer", Benjamin, der Natur seinen Lauf (Katzen holen seine Fische und zwei weitere sterben eines "natürlichen" Todes) und es ist wieder die helle Aufregung hier.
Wir predigen weiters einem __ Reiher nicht an die Gurgel zu gehen, wenn er sich einen Fisch holt .......

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht mich, klar bin ich mit Benjamins vorgehen auch nicht einverstanden, man sollte sich vorher überlegen ob man Fische in seinen Teich setzt, aber ich denke das diese vorgehensweise besser ist als wenn Benjamin die Fische ins WC oder sonst wo hinein wirft. So gibt er wenigstens den "Überlebenden" noch eine Chance. Nichts desto Trotz sollte Benjamin die Wasserwerte ermitteln, daß kann ja eigentlich nie Schaden.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Helmut, 
ich sehe da aber schon einen Unterschied zwischen Fischen, die ich halte und Tieren, die sich selber ansiedeln. 
Wenn ich ein Tier kaufe, dann entscheide ich mich dafür das Schicksal des Tieres in die Hände zu nehmen, und das Tier so zu versorgen, wie mich selber auch. 
Und zwar egal was das Tier gekostet hat ! 
Nur weil ein Tier keinen Wert hat, den Benjamin in vielen Euro erkennen würde, sondern für 45 cent keinen Wert darstellt kann man solche Fische in viel zu kleinen Teichen halten und mit viel zu schlechtem oder ohne Filter und auf medizinische Versorgung verzichten !? 

Auch wenn ich nicht alles verstehe und auch nicht alles bejahe, was die Halter teurer Koi so machen. Die Tiere haben es aber alles in allem sehr sehr gut. Die Halter haben selten zu kleine Teiche, selten schlechte Filter etc. 

Kann das Wohl eines Tieres von dessen Preis abhängen !? 

@benjamin
THINK !


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Servus Wolf

Er schreibt aber


> Klar, meine Formulierung lässt (sehe ich jetzt wo ich es nochmal lese) eine Einstellung vermuten, die ich garnicht habe, ich bin sehr traurig dass die sterben, aber ich kann nichts dagegen tun.


und ich


> Jetzt läßt "Einer", Benjamin, der Natur seinen Lauf (Katzen holen seine Fische und zwei weitere sterben eines "natürlichen" Todes) und .....


weiters


> Ich hoffe Ihr versteht mich, klar bin ich mit Benjamins vorgehen auch nicht einverstanden, man sollte sich vorher überlegen ob man Fische in seinen Teich setzt, aber ich denke das diese vorgehensweise besser ist als wenn Benjamin die Fische ins WC oder sonst wo hinein wirft. So gibt er wenigstens den "Überlebenden" noch eine Chance.


von Dir 


> ..... . Und zwar egal was das Tier gekostet hat !
> Nur weil ein Tier keinen Wert hat, den Benjamin in vielen Euro erkennen würde, sondern für 45 cent keinen Wert darstellt kann man solche Fische in viel zu kleinen Teichen halten und mit viel zu schlechtem oder ohne Filter und auf medizinische Versorgung verzichten !? .....


Er nimmt im ersten Zitat genau darauf Stellung. 

Ich denke er wollte es anders herüber bringen. Es stimmt schon, man sollte die Wertigkeit nicht in den Vordergrund stellen, Fisch bleibt Fisch, ob Koi oder __ Goldfisch und ich denke er hat sie auch in bester Absicht gekauft, sie zu pflegen und zu hegen.
Aber es ist in die Hose gegangen, der Teich wird "Grün". Dann noch der Katzendieb und die natürlichen "Abgänge". Frust macht sich breit. Dann diese Aussage (45 Cent). .....

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen das ich das für gut finde, sondern ich denke so wie du, daß man sich das sehr gut vorher überlegen soll ob man sich Fische in den Teich setzt. Noch dazu wenn er so "Klein" ist.



> Kann das Wohl eines Tieres von dessen Preis abhängen !?


*Ein klares NEIN, es darf nicht vom Preis abhängen !!!!*

Ich wollte eigentlich dem Thread den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen  aber es dürfte mir nicht gelungen sein


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Warum den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen ? 

Man kann gar nicht oft genug schreiben das auch billige Tiere Anspruch auf Artgerechte Haltung haben. 
Fakt ist, das kaum einer nen __ Goldfisch für 100 Euro in nem 900 liter Teich halten würde. 

Man kann eben keinen Goldfisch halten und dann der Natur freien Lauf lassen.
Ein Goldfisch ist eben nicht Natur, jedenfalls nicht in einer ostwestfälischen Großstadt. 
Lass ich Papageien, Wellensittiche etc. einfach __ fliegen und schau mal was passiert ? 
Nein ! 
Wenn die Krank sind, werden Sie behandelt. 
Wenn das nicht geht und einem Tier was man hält nicht helfen kann wenn es krank ist, dann bleibt der weg das Tier zu erlösen, aber doch nicht es einfach irgendwelchen Fressfeinden zu überlassen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Servus Wolf

Du hast in allem Recht und ich bin der selben Meinung  

Ich denke aber das Benjamin die Fische nicht zu Versuchszwecken in seinen Teich gesetzt hat, sondern aus Unwissenheit.
Wir lesen doch fast täglich über Teiche mit Überbesatz. 
Nur er bringt noch dazu die "Wertigkeit" mit ein.
Und zu Recht gehen dann natürlich die Wogen hoch.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Das ist leider ein zunehmendes Problem - Der Wertewandel in der Gesellschaft - 

Weg von ursprünglichen ethischen Werten, wie z.B. der Hochachtung und der Verantwortung gegenüber jedweder Kreatur hin zu Werten die sich nur in Zahlen Ausdrücken lassen. 

Unwissenheit oder Wertewandel !? 

ein heute philosophierender Wuzzel 

Gruß 
Wolf 

P.S. und da ich auch Bielefelder bin erkläre ich mich bereit die Medikamente für den Fisch zu bezahlen und den Fisch bei mir im Teich aufzunehmen, wenn der irgendwann mal fertig ist. Bitte um PN mit den Kosten für benötigte Medikamente.


----------



## Frank (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo,

"schade" das Fische (und andere Tiere ebenfalls) nicht schreien können.

Ich denke so mancher Teichbesitzer würde Nachts kein Auge mehr zutun ...


----------



## Findling (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Frank: 

   



Das fängt meiner Überzeugung nach bei vielen Minipfützen mit Fischbesatz an und geht weiter bis zu teuren, gemästeten Koi. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Moin zusammen.

@Manfred
Wir fangen jetzt aber nicht an, uns gegenseitig zu zerfleischen?!  

Ich denke, es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, zwischen einem Stichling, der nach Aussage seines Besitzers, mit einem kaputten Auge (bakterielle Infektion?) verenden muss und Koi, die mit viel Liebe und finanziellen Einsatz gehegt und gepflegt werden.
"Falsche" Tierliebe gibt es überall.... 

@all
Wir werden das an dieser Stelle mit Sicherheit (mal wieder) nicht ändern können. Das macht mich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig traurig. Aber das Medium Internet ist ja so herrlich anonym.... Und man kann sich selbst als Tierfreund bezeichnen und dann die Tiere doch qualvoll verenden lassen. 
Wieviele Beispiele hatten wir dieses Frühjahr schon, wo einfach kein Rat angenommen wurde? Einige!

Ich bin sehr froh über jeden Anfänger, der hier reinschaut, fragt und auch Rat annimmt! Beratungsresistente bekommen von mir aber nach dem ersten oder zweiten Versuch keinen mehr. Ist mir meine Zeit zu schade für...........

@Benjamin
Falls Du noch mitliest:
Wie sieht der Fisch aus? Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, dann gehört er erlöst und nicht sich selbst überlassen bis er "krepiert". Sorry für den Ausdruck, aber was anderes ist das nicht, wenn er bis zu seinem natürlichen Ende weiter im Teich bleibt!
http://www.aquaristik-live.de/wenn-der-fisch-nicht-mehr-zu-retten-ist-t14714.html
Bei uns gab es diese Diskussion bisher nicht.
Fass Dir ein Herz und tu was! Das gehört zur Tierhaltung genauso dazu.

Und hinterher: Keine neuen Fische!!


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

@Annett ... ich fand die Diskussion bis jetzt zwar kontrovers aber erstaunlich sachlich. Es hilft ja auch niemandem und schon gar nicht dem Fisch, wenn man sich zerfleischt. 

Den Unterschied zwischen Stichling und Koi sehe ich eben nicht so deutlich.
Auch der Stichling hat das Recht versorgt oder erlöst zu werden, wenn es denn möglich ist. 

Aber ich glaube eh das wir da ziemlich einer Meinung sind. Wenn Du das "verenden muss" durch "erlöst werden" ersetzt, dann kann ich den Satz voll unterschreiben.

Ob das Internet wirklich so anonym ist möchte ich eher bezweifeln. Ich glaube eher das wir inzwischen den Gläsernen Menschen haben. Um so mehr Du Dich im Internet bewegst um so runder wird das Bild, was man sich machen kann. 
Ich bin jedenfalls vor Jahren schon mal auf einem Straßenfest hunderte kilometer von hier angesprochen worden: "Ach bist Du der Wolf aus Bielefeld?" - Die Welt ist klein !

@Benjamin
Nimm es nicht persönlich, hier will Dir keiner was. Hier wollen aber viele möglichst das Optimum für Fische. Und das Optimum ist eben ein 900 liter Teich nicht, das sieht man. 
Überleg bitte wirklich Deine Einstellung und überleg ob es wichtiger ist das es anderen Lebewesen gut geht oder Dir was am Teich fehlt ohne Fische.
Mein Angebot mit der Unterstützung war übrigens Ernst gemeint und zwar nicht um Dich bloß zu Stellen, sondern um den Fischen zu helfen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Findling (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

@ Annett

habe ich in der Vergangenheit Anlass gegeben dass du mir so was zutraust? 

Nein, ich wollte nur den Fokus, der meiner Meinung nach zu diesem Zeitpunkt speziell auf Miniteiche mit Fischbesatz gerichtet war, aufbrechen. Mehr nicht.

Aber keine Sorge, ich weiß wie das von dir gemeint war und nehme es nicht übel. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Teichfutzi (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo,
Ich wüde gerne jetzt auf alle Beiträge eingehen aber ich war wohl zu lange nicht mehr on, sodass es sich hier jetzt gehäuft hat, also will ich alles mal zusammenfassen.
Ich stimme mit euch völlig überein, dass in den Teich keine Goldfische gehören, __ Stichlinge sind aber auf gar keinen Fall verkehrt, viele Tümpel in der Größe sind mit Stichlingen bewohnt. Wenn das einer widerlegen kann, dann änder ich meine Meinung und kann mich natürlich auch ohne Fische abfinden.
Aber zu den Goldfischen. Als ich den Teich gebaut habe, hat mir ein Bekannter die Goldfische schenken wollen, und da ich mich vorher viel zu wenig über Teiche informiert habe, habe ich die angenommen. 
2 Fehler:
1. gehören in einen neuen Teich gar keine Fische.
2. will ich einen Naturteich und da passen auch keine Goldfische rein, wegen dem großen Stoffwechsel, etc.
Ich gebe ja zu, ich habe da Verantwortung übernommen, die mir in dem Moment gar nicht so bewusst war.
Bakterielle Infektion oder Schlechte Wasserwerte?
Schlechte Wasserwerte kann sein, ich leite regelmäßig ein wenig Brunnenwasser in den Teich. Aber ich muss das Brunnenwasser wohl echt mal testen lassen.
Wie Annett ja gesagt hat, handelt es sich eher um eine Bakterielle Infektion.
Und den Fisch erlösen?
Es gibt ja Bakterien, die befallen immer einen Fisch, und dann den nächsten, usw. Falls das bei den Bakterien so ist, dann beschleunige ich ja das Fischesterben. Was meint ihr dazu?
Der Fisch sieht ganz normal aus, nur ein Auge ist weg, und er hat keine Fluchreaktion.
Ihr bringt meinen Kopf noch zum rauchen, ihr gebt mir echt viel zum drüber nachdenken. Ich versichere euch: Ihr habt bei mir erreicht, dass sich meine Einstellung gegenüber Tieren geändert hat. Niemals würde ich nochmal was schreiben, was sich auf den Preis des Fisches bezieht. Zwischen Preis und Wert ist ja ein deutlicher Unterschied.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Unwissenheit oder Wertewandel !?



Unwissenheit, so leid es mir tut.



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sehr froh über jeden Anfänger, der hier reinschaut, fragt und auch Rat annimmt! Beratungsresistente bekommen von mir aber nach dem ersten oder zweiten Versuch keinen mehr. Ist mir meine Zeit zu schade für...........



Doch, ich lasse mich auf alle Fälle gerne beraten und will das auch umsetzen, sonst hätte ich hier ja auch nicht reingeschrieben.

Abschließend will ich erwähnen, dass ich mich nicht "zerfleischt" fühle, im Gegenteil, ich finde das Gespräch hier sehr sinnvoll und es hilft mir auch.


----------



## blondie70 (23. Mai 2008)

* Fischreiher*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Vor zwei Tagen war ein Fischreiher an unserem Teich, und hat uns unsere beiden neuesten Japanischen Goldfische rausgeholt.
Heute kam ich hin, und die Fische waren völlig ängstlich...also war er wieder da, hat aber wohl dieses Mal kein Glück gehabt.
An der einen Seite hab ich ein Band mit alten CDs dran hängen, nur er scheint von der anderen Seite an den Teich zu gehen. 
Ihr seid doch alle Profis hier, was kann ich machen??? Hilft es denn wenigstens ein Netz drüber zu spannen? Oder was gibt es noch an wirkungsvollen Möglichkeiten? 
Vielen dank für Eure Tipps....glg Sandra

P.S. Holt der __ Reiher eigentlich auch grosse Kois???


----------



## Eugen (23. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Hallo Sandra,

das Forum quillt über von Beiträgen über __ Reiher.

Gib doch bei der Suchfunktion mal "Reiher" oder "Fischreiher" ein.
Du wirst dich wundern    was da alles schon geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Fischreiher*



			
				blondie70 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Lieben!
> Vor zwei Tagen war ein Fischreiher an unserem Teich, und hat uns unsere beiden neuesten Japanischen Goldfische rausgeholt.
> Heute kam ich hin, und die Fische waren völlig ängstlich...also war er wieder da, hat aber wohl dieses Mal kein Glück gehabt.
> An der einen Seite hab ich ein Band mit alten CDs dran hängen, nur er scheint von der anderen Seite an den Teich zu gehen.
> ...



Willkommen im Club 

Schau dir mein Teichprofilbild an, selbst das hat nicht gereicht. Jetzt sind noch kreuz und quer Angelschnüre gespannt, nun scheint es zu gehen.


----------



## alexander1 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

dann is ja alles im LOT


----------



## blondie70 (24. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Vielen dank!
Dann werd ich auch noch Angelschnüre drüber spannen...Danke, Danke...glg Sandra


----------



## silberfisch (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Moinsen,

hab da mal eine Frage, hat jemand von euch eventuell so eine Spiegel Pyramide oder ähnliches in seinem Teich schwimmen, und kann da Positives zu berichten ?
Bei uns Kreist ein Geier, öhm __ Reiher und es Watscheln da ein paar __ Enten rum, kann man die damit eventuell realistisch abschrecken, oder sind die Dinger ehr Zeit und Geldverschwendung ?
Ich würde so ein Teil dann in den Teich rein tun, sollange ich noch da am werkeln bin, wenn er soweit fertig ist kommt eh ein Netz drüber...

gruss Markus


----------



## Stefan_375 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Hallo,



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen im Club


Seit heute morgen bin ich auch Mitglied im "Club" ;-)

Echt irre! Seit Jahren ist hier der Teich. OK, jetzt im Frühjahr "saniert" - heisst, praktisch neu angelegt, doppelt so groß wie vorher, und mit besserem Profil. Jedenfalls waren da knapp 100 Goldfische drin. Kleine, weil wir die nie gefüttert haben. Die Größten so 10 cm lang, viele weniger als halb so gross. 

Heute morgen komme ich wie jeden Tag an den Teich, und... nichts. Absolute Ruhe, kein einziger Fisch zu sehen. Auch kaum __ Frösche. Sonst sitzen mindestens ein Dutzend am Ufer oder auf dem Uferwall, heute konnte ich mit Mühe 2 ausmachen, die sich unter Pflanzenblättern versteckt haben. Erst dachte ich an eine "Öko-Katastrophe" (Teich "umgekippt" !?!?). Kann aber kaum sein, gestern abend war alles noch fit und munter...

Dann sehe ich an einem Teichufer, das einen recht breiten Flachwasserbereich hat, im Sandboden unter Wasser die typischen __ Graureiher-Fußspuren. Damit war der Fall klar. Finde ich auch gar nicht schlimm, ich wollte die Fische sowieso nicht mehr haben. Aber: dass der (oder die) __ Reiher in einer Nacht / Abend / Morgen so radikal ratzeputz mit allen Fischen aufgeräumt haben... da kann ich nur sagen: die arbeiten sehr effektiv 

Im Nachhinein ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, dass in den letzten Tagen öfter mal ein Reiher hier auf dem Scheunendach sass (mit Blick auf den Teich). Hat mich nicht gewundert, weil die hier eh' dauernd rumfliegen. Nur hat sich bisher niemand von denen für unseren Teich interessiert. Bis heute...

Wie auch immer, zumindest erstaunlich. Aber zum Glück sind die Ringelnattern noch da. Und ich hoffe doch, der Reiher hat denen nicht das Futter weggefressen.

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## silberfisch (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Wäre schön wenn mir einer dazu einen Tipp geben könnte, es wird etwas dringend


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Markus, Versuch macht klug. 

Spiegelnde Flächen können den __ Reiher irritieren, müssen aber nicht. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Frank (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo Silberfisch,

hmm allem Anschein nach hat noch niemand eine solche Spiegelpyramide gecheckt.

Ich weiß nicht, wie teuer diese Dinger sind, aber vllt. könntest du ja unser Probant sein ...


----------



## silberfisch (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hmmm Nagut dann werd ich es einfach versuchen, kost ja nicht die Welt.
Man könnte sich ja auch wahlweise sonedämliche tanzende Blume an den Teich stellen, die mit einem Bewegungsmelder ausgestattet ist, aber ich glaube das mein Nachbar da wohl was gegen hätte *g*.

lg Markus 

PS: werde meine erfahrungen dazu dann posten


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Den selben Zweck erfüllen auch beweglich befestigte CD Rohlinge oder alte CDs, die hat doch jeder rumfliegen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Teichfutzi (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo!
Dazu weiß ich jetzt nichts, aber ich wollte mich nochmal auf das alte thema beziehen.
Ich konnte gestern selbst beobachten, wie ein Stichlingsmännchen ein Weibchen in sein Nest gelockt hat und jetzt immer emsig das Nest bewacht. Manche von euch können sich sicher vorstellen, wie glücklich mich es gemacht hat, das zu sehen. Die Idee mit den Fischen sich selbst überlassen vergesse ich. Ich sollte mich dafür schämen, dass es als ich mir die Fische zulegte, nicht so war, aber jetzt hat der Teich und das Wohl der Fische eine völlig neue, viel größere Bedeutung für mich.

Den Fischen geht es gut, anschenend/hoffentlich war das Fischesterben der beiden __ Stichlinge ein Zufall, dass beide an Altersschwäche gestorben sind. Nur der __ Goldfisch ist ganz alleine und deshalb traurig.


Und mein Teich ist Närstoffmäßig auch wieder fit, in der Teichmitte hat sich das __ Hornkraut sehr gut entwickelt und die Algen halten sich jetzt in Grenzen.


----------



## Juleli (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Gib den einsamen __ Goldfisch doch einfach einem anderen Teichbesitzer! Da machst du nicht nur den Goldfisch mit glücklicher!
Und die __ Stichlinge kannst du ja auch weiter beobachten! Das ist nämlich auch ziemlich interessant, wenn man sich die anschaut.
Ich sehe auch so um die 15 kleine Gründlinge in meinem Teich im Schwarm ziehen und alleine das ist schon was tolles, wenn man sie dabei beobachten kann, wohin sie denn als nächstes schwimmen bzw. welche Kiesel sie als nächstes umräumen.

Gruß Juleli

P.S.: mach doch einfach mal ein Foto von deinem neu entdeckten "Kleinparadies"


----------



## Teichfutzi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Ja hab ich vor, den __ Goldfisch jmd. anderem zu geben, nur wem?
Ja auf alle Fälle, es ist top interessant zu sehen, wie der Stichlingsvater immer Frischwasser ins Nest wedelt 
und das Nest mit viel Sorgfalt in Ordnung hält. Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt zu sehen, wie der Stichling sich um die kümmert, wenn die geschlüpft sind.


> welche Kiesel sie als nächstes umräumen.


...das kenne ich aus meinem Aquarium von den Panzerwelsen... *träum*

Ich hab z. Z keine Cam, aber morgen, dann mache ich erstmal ein paar schöne Fotos...


----------



## silberfisch (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Den selben Zweck erfüllen auch beweglich befestigte CD Rohlinge oder alte CDs, die hat doch jeder rumfliegen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Wolf



Gesagt getan, bisher habe ich auch noch keine __ Enten im Teich entdecken können, aber das muss nichts heissen, die haben da fast alle einen Teich


----------



## Findling (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Hallo Markus,

also, ich selbst habe ja nichts derartiges...

aber ich erinnere mich einmal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass Teichbesitzer mit spiegelnden Kugeln sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Diese waren unten offen und dann auf Stöcke aufgesetzt. Durch die Kugelform erfolgt die Spiegelung in einem größeren Streufeld als bei einer Pyramide und daher soll der Effekt besser sein. 


Gruß
Manfred


----------



## silberfisch (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische fehlen,  Fischreiher?*

Ja ich habe auch schon dadran gedacht eine "Disco Kugel" zu Halbieren und mit einem Band in der Teichmitte zu fixieren, so das sie sich auch noch mit dem Wasser bewegt und so vielleicht eine nochbessere Streuung hat. Allerdings ist das dann auch nur wirklich bei Sonnenschein effektiv oder ?


----------



## Zafira10 (11. Juli 2008)

* Fischreiher Idee*

Habe noch einen singenden Weihnachtsmann mit bewegungsmelder meint ihr das könnte gehen. ich denke mir bei dem HoHoHo ( was meine frau schon nervt) müsste es doch auch die blöden vögel verjagen.

Meine mutter hat auch noch einen hund mit bewegungsmelder.

oder taugt das alles nichts.

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischreier idee*

Ist zumindest einen Versuch wert


----------



## alexander1 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Fischreiher Idee*

Der muss dann nur morgens schon um 5uhr laufen ;-) ob das die Batterien halten !?!?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Fischreiher Idee*

der ist sicher nicht wetterfest, nach dem ersten regen hat er nen kurzen ....

und daran wird sich der reier auch sicher gewöhnen, ich hatte die idee ebenfalls schonmal mit nem bewegungsmelder in ner katzenstaue ... (für draußen) habs alelrdings noch nicht getestet

besser angelsehne um den teich machen


----------



## Zafira10 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Fischreiher Idee*

Also Test gelaufen:

Heute um 10.11 Uhr war er da (GEIL)

Habe den Hund mit Bewegungsmelder von meiner Mutter genommen Wetterfest.

Fischreiher gelandet aber nur 10 Sekunden der Hund hat auch gleich angefangen zu bellen(Bewegungsmelder) so habe ich noch keinen vogel starten gesehen super.

Aber ich habe gedacht die kommen schon morgens um 6 Uhr 

Mein Teich liegt genau vor dem Bürofenster ich versuche es mal zu filmen dann hat jeder was davon.

wenn das wirklich auf dauer geht mache ich ein neues Geschäft auf.

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Fischreiher Idee*

Und man wird nicht Nass dadurch wie bei den Wassergespeisten Reiherschreckdingends    

Bei uns kam der __ Reiher auch den ganzen Tag über, nicht nur Morgens


----------



## Teichfreund (11. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Fischreiher Idee*

... das dummer ist nur, dass der Bewegungsmelder nicht erkennen kann, ob es sich um Hund, Katze, Fischreiher etc. handelt. Bei mir wäre eher das Problem gegeben, dass der Hund permanent wegen der dämlichen Katzen, die uns zu allem Unglück auch noch alles vollk..., bellen würde. Und das Tag ein Tag aus. Das würde dann wohl eher mich stören.
Aber vielleicht könnte ich ja so die Katzen loswerden. Ich sollte einmal über einen solchen Ansatz nachdenken...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Zafira10 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Fischreiher Idee*

Meine Mutter hatte ihn am Eingang sehen ich bin bald verzweifelt mit dem Gebell aber am Teich macht mir das nichts aus,aber ich kann dir sagen Katzen mögen es auch nicht.
der Hund stand am Eingang neben dem Vorgarten und immer haben Nachbars Katzen reingek..... und aufgewühlt jetzt nicht mehr.

gruß 
tommy


----------



## Vera44 (19. Okt. 2008)

*Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Heute war zum 2. Mal ein Fischreiher an mienem Teich. Bis jetzt fehlen keine Fische. Als er das erste Mal da war, im Sommer waren die Pflanzen grün und es gab auch noch genug Versteckmöglichkeiten. Jetzt, das Wasser ist glasklar und die schützenden Blätter sind weg. Was kann ich jetzt tun damit die Fische auch jetzt versteckmöglichkeiten haben???? Wer kann mir helfen??????  

Lg aus dem Saarland!


----------



## Clovere (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Vera
das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Aber sind deine Fische noch alle an der Wasseroberfläche? Meine ziehen so langsam nach unten zum Teichboden. Und dann sind sie ja aus dem Zugriffsbereich des Reihers?

Gruss

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Mein Teich ist in Terrassen angelegt. Egoismus! Die Fische sind noch nicht abgetaucht. Aber auch 1,20 ist glasklar und Steinchen für Steinchen zu sehen. 
Was kann ich in den Teich geben damit die  Fische auch in dieser Zeit Versteckmöglichkeiten haben???????

Gruß aus dem Zwergenland!


----------



## Clovere (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

wie wärs mit Styroporplatten?

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hi Elmar!
Das ist eine gute Idee. Werd morgen gleich mal in den Baumarkt fahren  und was entsprechendes besorgen. Hat eben auch Nachteile wenn das  Wasser so klar ist. Bei meinem Nachbaren ist das Wasser so grün, daß man die Fische nicht sieht. Der __ Reiher aber auch nicht!

Gruß aus em Herzen des Saarlandes


----------



## Platin (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo!

Hatte diesen Sommer das gleiche Problem und hab einfach ein Laubnetz über den Teichgespannt!


----------



## Vera44 (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Thorsten!
Die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, aber dann seh ich meinen Teich und meine Fische nicht mehr.  
Das ist Blondinenegoismus!
Mein Teich hat 3 Terrassen und die glaube ich werde die Idee von Elmar umsetzten und über die untere Terrasse eine Styroporplatte die ich mit den Pflanzen die ich eh tiefer stellen will beschweren werde.

Gruß Vera


----------



## Clovere (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

überleg dir mal, ob du dir für nächstes Jahr nicht eine schwimmende Pflanzeninsel bauen willst. Sie gibt auch Schutz und Schatten.

Elmar


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Nimm lieber Styrodur statt Styropor, das ist stabiler und bröselt nicht. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Clovere (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

oder so


----------



## glasklar (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				Vera44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thorsten!
> Die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, aber dann seh ich meinen Teich und meine Fische nicht mehr.
> Das ist Blondinenegoismus!
> Mein Teich hat 3 Terrassen und die glaube ich werde die Idee von Elmar umsetzten und über die untere Terrasse eine Styroporplatte die ich mit den Pflanzen die ich eh tiefer stellen will beschweren werde.
> ...


hallo vera

ohne netz oder draht ,siehst du bald auch keine fische mehr 
weil der __ reiher sie alle geholt hat


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hi Vera,

warum versuchst Du es nich mal mit der Suchfunktion ??

Gib einfach mal "Reiher" oder wegen der Rechtschreibung und Kriegsfuss "Reier" oben ein.

Du wirst Lesestoff finden bis eine dicke Eisschicht auf Deinem Teich liegt.

Wir haben hier nun wirklich in der Hinsicht schon alles durch, vom größten Schwachsinn, Blödsinn, Mordlust, Foltermethoden, Perversitäten, Tierquälerei, bis hin zu Produktinformationen (!) und wirklichen, akzeptablen und vernünftigen Hilfen, wobei da auch für Dich etwas dabei sein sollte (wenn Du schnell genug lesen kannst).

Im Bereich Blödsinn wirst Du mich dann auch wiederfinden  .


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Also ich hab Angelsehne ringsrum gespannt, hat bisher vor dem Herrn __ Reiher geschützt (hab diesen Burschen öfter mal bei mir auf den Tannenästen sitzen sehen)

Als Versteckmöglichkeit hab ich ein z. 100er HT Rohr genommen. An diesem habe ich dann mit dem braunen Packthesaband einen flachen Kiesstein geklebt und somit am Teichgrund versenkt. Die fischies spielen da gern *Hasch mich durch den Tunnel*  

Eebenso hab ich eine gelochte PVC Platte versenkt, allerdings hab ich hier nen grünummantelten Bindedrath genommen so das die PVC Platte ca 30 cm über dem Teichboden schwebt - sie lieben dieses Versteck.

Nächstes Frühjahr werd ich mir beim Werner ein paar hübsche Seerosen bestellen, dann hat die unansehnliche PVC Platte ausgediehnt.

Deine Styrodurplatte (wenn du so was wirklich nehmen willst) solltest du auch irgendwie beschweren.

Ebenfalls ist mein teich auch Glasklar, ich habe eher das Gefühl das die Fischies viel schneller auf eine Gefahr reagieren können da sie sie halt besser sehen können - ich glaub der Reiher sieht auch Fischies in 20cm Tiefe bei einem Grünen Teich - nur dann die Fieschies eben den Reiher nicht, also denke ich mal das dieses klare Wasser eher von Vorteil ist.


----------



## Horst T. (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab Angelsehne ringsrum gespannt, hat bisher vor dem Herrn __ Reiher geschützt



Die Methode hat mir auch sehr geholfen  seid dem ist Ruhe im Teich


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Um die Angelsehne zu befestigen, hab ich Metallstäbe in meine Pflanzentöfe im Teich gesetckt. Diese Stäbe gibts im Baumarkt in der Trokenbauabteilung bei den Alu (z.B.CW) Profielen - ich glaub die diesen dazu wenn man eine Decke abhängen will (nimm aber die längsten)- sind recht günstig (ich glaub 19c)

wenn du natürlich mehr Geld ausgeben willst, kannst du dir auch durchsichtige Gardinenstangen aus Plexiglas kaufen und diese als Angelsehnenhalterung nutzten.

Als Angelsehnenstärke hab ich 18er genommen, nimm eine möglichst unauffällige Farbe.


----------



## Vera44 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo zusammen!
Danke für Eure guten Ratschläge.  

Die Styrodurplatte hatte ich auch in Erwägung gezogen. Mal sehen.
Eben war ich noch mal nachsehen, weil mir auch noch eine Idee gekommen 
ist!   

Vielleicht kann ich auch auf der unteren Terrasse eine Böschungsmatte auslegen die dann einen Teil vom Tiefbereich abdeckt. Die kann ich mit den Pflanzen beschweren und oder mit Steinen. Sieht vielleicht natürlicher aus als die Styrodurplatte und die Löcher sind gleich schon drin. Grins!

Im Sommer bieten die Pflanzen und Seerosen genug "Sichtschutz "

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee? Vielleicht klappt das ja auch!?

Grüße aus dem Saarland!


----------



## operator (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Vera,

ich habe Angelschnurr , 3 dekorative Edelstahlkugeln, die sich langsam
mit dem Teichflow bewegen und zwei Teichinseln aus 40er-HT-Rohr zum
verstecken und Sonnenschutz im Teich.

Bis jetzt ist immer sofort wieder abgehauen. Ich hatte noch keinen
Verlust, die Teiche meiner Nachbarn sind leer, ...toi toi toi !!

viele Grüße
Ralph
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/34788&stc=1&d=1224501372
teichbilder 020b.jpg


----------



## gluefix (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Kann ich nur bestätigen ! Ich habe neben einem Elktrozaun (0,2 Watt Verbrauch), auch 35er Angelschnurr kreuz und quer, in einer Höhe von ca. 1m, über den Teich  gespannt. Nur wenige,die sich meien Teich angsehen haben, haben sie auf den ersten Blick erkannt ...Also für uns quasie unsichtbar scheint sie der __ Reiher jedoch deutlich wahrzunehmen. Ich habe schon sehr oft beobachtet wie er im Landeanflug ca 5m Über dem Teich apprut unter lautem Geschrei abdrehte  .... Tja ich schätze, würde er es nicht tuen, dann wäre es eher sein letzter Raubzug


----------



## Vera44 (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo!
Elektrodraht möchte ich wegen meinen Katzen nicht. Ich glaube die finden das nicht gut! Gestern habe ich die Kokosufermatte über die Tiefzone gemacht, so daß sie zur Hälfte bedeckt ist. Die Fische nehmen das Versteck gut an! Und es sieht besser aus als die Styrodurplatte, oder??? Was meint Ihr?

Gruß aus dem Saarland!


----------



## ferryboxen (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung....man sollte den Koi

genug Versteckmöglichkeiten bieten.

Da ich einige Schwimminseln im Teich habe finden sie immer

Zeit um sich rechtzeitig zu verstecken.

In meiner unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft sind etliche Teiche aus denen

die __ Reiher sich ihr Menü abgeholt hatten...jetzt sind sie

so gut wie gar nicht mehr zu sehen.

Ein Besuch lohnt sich für sie nicht mehr.

Und das Beste so eine Insel kosten nur ein paar Euronen...ca. 1 Stunde

Zeitaufwand...ein paar Pflanzen und wie bei mir Brunnenkressesamen. 

Das Foto habe ich vor 10 Minuten gemacht.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Vera44 (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Lothar!
Kannst Du mir sagen wie man so eine Pflanzeninsel baut? Was brauche ich dazu. Es sieht nämlich sehr gut aus.  

Gruß Vera


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

es wäre toll wenn´s ein neues thema unter der eigenbaurubrik zum thema pflanzeninselselbstbau geben könnte


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Bauanleitung gibbet schooon - guckst du hier:  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4886


----------



## Platin (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo!

Vielleicht ist das noch hilfreich:
Klick!

Wichtig ist, dass man Styrodur nimmt!

(Ich habe eine Styrodurplatte mit 6cm dicke genommen (8-9€) und dass reicht massig aus)


----------



## ferryboxen (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo

Kuckst Du........

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?


Gruss Lothar


----------



## Vera44 (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Heul mein armer Butterfly!  
Heute war der FR im Teich. - Fußabdrücke - . Irgendwie hat er meinen Butterfly erwischt, der Teich war voll mit weißen Schuppen. Zum Glück hat er ihn nicht erwischt. Jedenfalls nicht richtig. Man sieht einen Kratzer am Rücken aber er schwimmt noch. Die Fischis sind mit der Kokosmatte froh und lassen sich nur noch ganz kurz sehen. Zum Glück fehlt kein Fisch. 
Wenn meine Katzen nicht wären würde ich den Teich mit ein paar Volt 
sichern  2 
Aber die beiden Samtpfoten benutzen den Teich als Wassernapf!


----------



## Annett (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Vera,

auf was wartest Du nun eigentlich?  
Das der __ Reiher irgendwann doch erfolgreich ist oder einen der Fische richtig schwer verletzt?

Der kommt 100%ig wieder! Entweder bis der Teich leer oder richtig gesichert ist. 
Es liegt an Dir, wie die Geschichte für Deine Fische ausgeht.  

In naturnahen Gewässern haben die Fische ebenfalls Verstecke (im unten gezeigten Fall wunderbare Algenpolster) und trotzdem ist der Reiher als lauernder Jäger immer wieder erfolgreich.
  
Der hat mehr Geduld, als wir Menschen...... 

Deshalb ist so eine Schwimminsel oder ähnliches sicher ganz nett, aber besser wäre es m.M.n., wenn er erst gar nicht bis zum Teich kommen würde um den Fischen nachzustellen.


----------



## Bandit75 (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Vera... Samtpfoten...

dazu mal eine andere Ansicht die manche nicht verstehen mögen aber wenn Kritik zu meinem Text kommt dann bitte nur gegenteilige Sichtweisen und keine Beleidigungen. 

Katzen sind...weder steuerpflichtige, noch leinenpflichtige oder mit Maulkorbzwang belegte Raubtiere die nicht aus Gründen wie z.B. Hunger sondern aus reinem Jagd- und vor allem Spieltrieb diverse geschützte Tierarten töten ohne sie zu verwerten. Diese Tiere kommen aus den Bereichen Vögel, Amphibien, Nagetiere und Fische. Jeder von uns erfreut sich an unseren Biotopen über Besucher dieser teilweise sehr seltenen Tiere! Katzen sind definitiv nicht dressierbar, zumindest nicht soweit das man ihnen beibringen könnte das sie eine __ Zauneidechse in Ruhe lassen soll, wo ihr Fressnapf in der Küche doch reichlich gefüllt ist. 
Was spricht dann noch gegen meinen "Spiel- und Jagdtrieb" Katzen nachzustellen, z.B. mit der Verwendung eines Weidezaungerätes zum Schutz meines Biotopes in der Stärke das es für Pferde, Rinder und Bullenhaltung ausreicht? Die Bezeichnung als Tierquäler hoffe ich nicht zu erhalten. Wer so seinen Teich schützen sollte wie beschrieben, setzt sich für unzählige heimische Tierarten ein, nicht zuletzt für seine teuer gekauften oder selbst aufgezogenen Lieblinge im Teich. Nur meine Meinung, muss hier keiner teilen.

MfG Bandit


----------



## Vera44 (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Bandit!
Wenn Du zu diesen Mitteln greifen möchtest ist das OK. Ich liebe meine Samtpfoten genauso wie meine Fische. Außerdem gehen meine Katzen zwar mit zum füttern, trinken auch am Teich, aber das wars auch. Die Fische gehören für meine Katzen zur Familie und die tun denen nichts. Und das schon seit Jahren. Da habe ich keine Angst. Und meine Katzen halten die anderen Katzen von Teich gern.


----------



## Vera44 (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Annett!
Habe ja die Tiefzone mit einer Kokosufermatte 1 m x 1,60 m zur Hälfte abgedeckt. So haben die Fischis die Möglichkeit sich zu verstecken. Habe heute im Flachbereich, wo die Fußabdrücke waren, Angelschnur gespannt. Hoffentlich bricht sich der Langbein die __ Stelzen. Ab morgen hab ich Urlaub/Krankenschein und werd den Fischdieb im Auge behalten.


----------



## Clovere (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Vera
der Teich ist doch dicht an euerem Haus. Schon mal über einen Reiherschreck nachgedacht? Funktioniert mit Sensor und Wasser (wie Rasensprenger). Kann allerdings passieren, dass die Katzen ihn auch auslösen.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Elmar!

Das ist auch noch ne Idee. Wenn die Miezen naß werden ist ja nicht so schlimm!
Diese Woche bin ich ja zu Hause. Gestern war das Langbein gegen 8 Uhr da. War aber nicht am Teich. Werd mich mal auf die Lauer legen und sehen was passiert. Morgen werd ich operiert und habe viel Zeit. Muß eh dann auf der Couch liegen und hab dann das ganze im Blick.

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Clovere (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

moin Vera
dann hoffe ich mal, dass du es gut überstehst  

Elmar


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> Was spricht dann noch gegen meinen "Spiel- und Jagdtrieb" Katzen nachzustellen, z.B. mit der Verwendung eines Weidezaungerätes zum Schutz meines Biotopes in der Stärke das es für Pferde, Rinder und Bullenhaltung ausreicht?



Was dagegen spricht !? 
Das Du an Deinem Teich wohl kaum mit Pferden Rindern und Bullen rechnen musst ! 
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger ! 
Der Zweck heiligt eben nicht alle Mittel. 

Wolf 

P.S. der größte Feind seltener Tierarten ist immer noch der Mensch.


----------



## Vera44 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Moin, moin Elmar!

Danke werd ich schon. Ist "nur" ne Kieferop. Nach der Narkose darf ich gleich nach Hause. Ich warte auf das Langbein, aber der hat heute anscheinend keine Lust. Die Fischis schwimmen wieder. Gestern haben sie sich kaum blicken lassen. Der Butterfly schwimmt mit. Es kann also zum Glück nicht so schlimm gewesen sein. Vielleicht haben die Katzen den Räuber gestört. Gestern wollte ein Turmfalke eine Meise am Futterhaus schlagen. Leider hat er meinen Kater übersehen. Der hat ihm dann mal auf die Glocke gehauen. Dieser war dann so erschrocken daß der doch glatt gegen das Fenster geflogen ist. Nee es ist keinem was passiert.


----------



## Clovere (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

falls du Zähne brauchst, Vera.................
sie fangen heute an zu buddeln und wenn sie fündig werden, werde ich dann Zähne heimlich abzweigen  

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Nee danke! Hab im Ober- und im Unterkiefer eine Zyste. Die Zähne bleiben außer einem Weisheitszahn. Goldzähne würden sich lohnen. Doch die wirst Du da wohl kaum finden!


----------



## Clovere (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				Vera44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee danke! Hab im Ober- und im Unterkiefer eine Zyste. Die Zähne bleiben außer einem Weisheitszahn. Goldzähne würden sich lohnen. Doch die wirst Du da wohl kaum finden!



Goldzähne nehme ich für mich  

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Spielverderber!  

Hat Dir Deine Mama nicht beigebracht daß man immer teilen muß?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Vera,



			
				Clovere schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Vera
> der Teich ist doch dicht an euerem Haus. Schon mal über einen Reiherschreck nachgedacht? Funktioniert mit Sensor und Wasser (wie Rasensprenger). Kann allerdings passieren, dass die Katzen ihn auch auslösen.
> 
> Elmar




dies würde ich nicht empfehlen, da hier das Problem besteht das dir der Gartenschlauch abpflutscht da er ja mit einem permanenten wasserdruck belastet wird - sicher kann man den auch mit ner schlauchklemme sichern - aber was machst du wenns unter 0 °C wird, dann sollte das wasser abgestellt und der schlauch in haus genommen werden - der teich ist aber dann noch nicht zugefroren ....


ich empfehle dir --- dringend --- angelsehne um den teich zu spannen, oder besser, nun passend zur jahreszeit ein teichnetz mit 20x20er Maschung oder feiner .... falls du kein  teichnetz findest, geht zur not auch ein größer maschiges vogelschutznetz - das bekommst du in jedem Baumarkt, spann dann leinen über den teich und dann das netz drübber + ringsrum im boden fixieren (z.B mit stöcken / ästen oder zelthaken ..)


----------



## Vera44 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Ralf!

Eine Angelschnur habe ich gestern schon gespannt. Hab heute extra aufgepaßt ob das Langbein auf den Schnabel fällt. Aber er war bis jetzt noch nicht da. Ich habe die Angelschnur nicht um den Teich gespannt sondern kreuz und quer über den Flachbereich dort wo die Fußabdrücke im Teich zu sehen waren. Von der Seite kommt er wahrscheinlich nicht so gut rein weil ich dort alles schräg angelegt habe. Das vordere Drittel habe ich mit der Angelschnur gesichert. Wenns hilft. Ich hoffe es und kann nun erst mal nur abwarten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

 mach doch mal ein Bild bitte, wenn der __ reiher hunger hat, kann er unter umständen auch im teich direkt landen und watschelt nicht vom rand aus rein ... hab ich zumindest mal hier gelesen 

- ein bild von einem direkt im teich landenen reiher hätt ich wirklich gern mal gesehen --- hat den einer so eine rarität ? ----


----------



## Vera44 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Ralf!
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie ein __ Reiher im Teich landet. Braucht er da Boden unter den Füßen? Es wäre schon verrückt sich auf die Lauer zu legen und zu warten bis der Reiher im Teich steht um auch noch ein Foto zu machen. Tsss und die Fischis???? Ich weiß nur daß der Reiher Probleme mit dem Start hat da bei uns Stäucher, Zäune usw. seine Startbahn ziemlich einschränken. Vielleicht war er deshalb nicht so oft da. Bis auf 2 x hat er immer nur auf den Bäumen oder dem Garagendach vom Nachbar - der auch einen Teich hat - ausgeharrt. Als ich ihn beim ersten Mal gestört habe, ich hatte ihn nicht mal gesehen, ist er beim Start fast im Zaun hängen geblieben weil er nicht so schnell hochkam. Grins.


----------



## Clovere (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> mach doch mal ein Bild bitte, wenn der __ reiher hunger hat, kann er unter umständen auch im teich direkt landen und watschelt nicht vom rand aus rein ... hab ich zumindest mal hier gelesen
> 
> - ein bild von einem direkt im teich landenen reiher hätt ich wirklich gern mal gesehen --- hat den einer so eine rarität ? ----



ich weiss z.B. nur, dass der Reiher ein Stück vom Teich weg landen würde und dann vorsichtig dem Teich nähern würde. Aber............!!

Elmar


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

hier gibts auch noch was zum thema zu lesen ...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3432

ich hab auch mal gelesen das bei einem solche edelstahlkugeln die im teich rumschwimmen den vogel verunsichern sollen  ...

bei mir wurde vor 3 monaten ein fisch geklaut, danach kam angelsehne drum und der __ reiher hat sich bis heute keinen weiteren geholt


----------



## Bandit75 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. der größte Feind seltener Tierarten ist immer noch der Mensch.




Also wenn das bei Dir der Fall ist solltest Dich nicht mit Tieren umgeben meine ich. Die können sich in den seltensten Fällen wehren. Mit der Erschaffung meines Teiches helfe ich hunderten heimischen Tierarten eine ungestörte Bleibe zu finden. Und diese vor Räubern wie Katzen zu schützen kann nicht falsch sein. 

LG Bernd


----------



## chromis (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hi,

war mir aber nicht so bekannt, dass Katzen hunderte einheimischer Tierarten am Teich bedrohen 
__ Graskarpfen, __ Silberkarpfen, Koi sind nicht einheimisch und schon gar nicht bedroht. Hier geht's wohl um den Egoismus des Teichbesitzers. Ist ja auch legitim, nur über die Methoden kann man schon streiten.


----------



## Bandit75 (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> __ Graskarpfen, __ Silberkarpfen, Koi sind nicht einheimisch und schon gar nicht bedroht.




Bin mir nicht bewusst diese Tiere erwähnt zu haben. Muss ich nun um das "hunderte" zu begründen 3 stellig heimische Vogelarten, Amphibien, Echsen, Nagetiere und Fische aufzählen?   Wär ja problemlos möglich aber die Arbeit möcht ich mir nicht machen um jemanden zu überzeugen das streunende Katzen, und seien es nur ein paar Stunden am Tag, grossen Schaden anrichten. Da empfehle ich doch eher reichlich vorhandene Literatur.

MfG Bernd


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn das bei Dir der Fall ist solltest Dich nicht mit Tieren umgeben meine ich. Die können sich in den seltensten Fällen wehren. Mit der Erschaffung meines Teiches helfe ich hunderten heimischen Tierarten eine ungestörte Bleibe zu finden. Und diese vor Räubern wie Katzen zu schützen kann nicht falsch sein.
> 
> LG Bernd




Ja, Bernd, 
das ist auch bei mir der Fall, denn auch ich achte nicht immer auf die umweltfreundliche Herkunft aller produkte die ich kaufe, auch ich konsumiere weit über das, was eigentlich zum Leben nötig wäre, auch ich fahre statt mit ÖPNV lieber individuell mit dem Auto. Leider gefährde auch ich damit Umwelt und heimische Tierarten. 

Ich bin ja nun nicht der erste der es schreibt, aber gerade durch die Koihaltung vernichtest Du auch heimische Flora und Fauna. Aber: Quod licet jovi - non licet bovi oder frei übersetzt... was der Koi darf, darf die Katze noch lange nicht. 

Bernd, es ehrt Dich, das Du mit Deinem Teich etwas für Tiere tust ! 
Ich gönne Dir auch Dein Hobby Koi, auch wenn das eher kontraproduktiv zu Deinem Einsatz für die heimischen Tierarten ist. Ich kann sogar verstehen, das Du Deine Koi vor Katzen schützt. Aber mit Deiner obigen Bemerkung schiesst Du ja weit über das Ziel hinaus. 
Es geht ja um das abschrecken und fernhalten und nicht um das Töten edit: (oder schwer verletzen) von ungebetenen Teichbesuchern. 

Und nur so ganz am Rande sei mir die Frage noch erlaubt, wie Deine Stromwaffe unterscheidet zwischen der heimischen Wildkatze und wildernden Hauskatzen.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Meinste wirklich, das derjenige, der das Urheberrecht für das Bild besitzt begeistert darüber ist, wenn die Abbildung einer Sportwaffe in Zusammenhang mit gegen das Gesetz verstossenden Tipps verwendet wird. Selbst wenn diese nicht ganz ernst gemeint sind, könnte das unnötig Stress fürs Forum geben. 

Außerdem trägt es nicht gerad zu einer sachlichen Diskussion bei, da Dein Posting weder sachlich noch wirklich lustig ist erspare ich mir jeden weiteren Kommentar. 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> dazu mal eine andere Ansicht die manche nicht verstehen mögen aber wenn Kritik zu meinem Text kommt dann bitte nur gegenteilige Sichtweisen und keine Beleidigungen.



Das wird schwer, aber ich will es mal versuchen. Eines steht aber schon mal fest: Du bist weder Verhaltensforscher noch hast Du besonders viel Ahnung von Katzen. Leider gibt es immer noch viel zu viele Zeitgenossen dieser Art.



			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> Katzen sind...weder steuerpflichtige, noch leinenpflichtige oder mit Maulkorbzwang belegte Raubtiere die nicht aus Gründen wie z.B. Hunger sondern aus reinem Jagd- und vor allem Spieltrieb diverse geschützte Tierarten töten ohne sie zu verwerten.



Jägermeisters Märchenstunde. 

Warum sollten Katzen steuerpflichtig, leinenpflichtig oder mit Maulkorbzwang belegt sein? Sie produzieren keine Berge von Sch... auf Bürgersteigen oder Liegewiesen. Und meines Wissens ist auch noch kein Kind von einer Katze totgebissen worden.

Der sog. Spieltrieb ist eine reine Sicherheitsmaßnahme, um zu verhindern von der Beute, z.B. einer Ratte oder Maus, gebissen zu werden. (Und dass diese beissen, hab ich schon des öfteren beobachten können). Dieses instinktgesteuerte Verhalten bei nichtbissigen Beutetieren auszusetzen, wäre von einem Tier wohl ein wenig viel verlangt.

Auch wenn Katzen die Beute nicht selbst fressen: Sie verwerten sie - sie versorgen nämlich ihre "Familie" damit. Genau das ist der Grund, warum so mancher Katzenbesitzer solche Mitbringsel erhält - es ist ihr Beitrag zur Familienernährung.

Genau dass, was Du als "Jagdtrieb" anprangerst, ist der Grund, warum Katzen jahrhundertelang domestiziert wurden - als Schädlingsvertilger zum Schutz unserer Nahrungsmittelvorräte. Sicherlich könnte man versuchen, diesen Jagdtrieb wegzuzüchten - aber warum? Wir haben in Sachen Tierzucht schon genug Schwachsinn produziert. (Genau deshalb darf so mancher arme Hund nämlich heute einen Maulkorb tragen oder seine Jungen per Kaiserschnitt zur Welt bringen.)

Falls es Dich wirklich interessiert, warum Katzen Katzen sind, empfehle ich Dir die Lektüre von Paul Leyhausen "Katzen - eine Verhaltenskunde".



			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Tiere kommen aus den Bereichen Vögel, Amphibien, Nagetiere und Fische. Jeder von uns erfreut sich an unseren Biotopen über Besucher dieser teilweise sehr seltenen Tiere! Katzen sind definitiv nicht dressierbar, zumindest nicht soweit das man ihnen beibringen könnte das sie eine __ Zauneidechse in Ruhe lassen soll, wo ihr Fressnapf in der Küche doch reichlich gefüllt ist.



Falsche Reihenfolge der Beutetiere. 

Sicher gibt es Katzen, die sich besonders auf Vogelfang spezialisiert sind. In erster Linie fangen Katzen aber nur kranke, alte oder sehr junge Vögel. Dieses haben u.a. das Institut für Haustierkunde der Christian-Albrecht-Universität in Kiel, die Forschungsstelle für Jagdkunde und Wildschadenverhütung des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen in Bonn und die Vogelwarte Helgoland, bewiesen, indem sie Katzen beobachtet und den Inhalt von Katzenmägen analysiert haben. Insgesamt 309 Beutetiere wurden zu Hause der Katze abgenommen, 1454 Mägen von Katzen untersucht, die in Feld und Wald als "streunernd" oder "wildernd" abgeschossen worden sind. Neben den vielen leeren Mägen und solchen, die nur Magensaft enthielten (ca. 25%), fand sich in unterschiedlicher Häufigkeit (bis zu 50%) Katzenfutter, Gemüse, Kartoffeln usw. In geringen Mengen wurden Kaninchen, Fasanen und Rebhühner gefunden, der überwiegende Teil der Beute bestand aus Nagetieren, vor allem aus Wühlmäusen. Vögel kamen nur zu 6% vor.

Dressur gehört übrigens in den Zirkus. Aber man kann Katzen erziehen. Mit Geduld. Oder aber zum Beispiel mit einem Strahl kalten Wassers. Schadet nicht, wirkt aber.



			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> Was spricht dann noch gegen meinen "Spiel- und Jagdtrieb" Katzen nachzustellen, z.B. mit der Verwendung eines Weidezaungerätes zum Schutz meines Biotopes in der Stärke das es für Pferde, Rinder und Bullenhaltung ausreicht?


_Tierschutzgesetz
TierSchGErster Abschnitt
Grundsatz
§ 1
Zweck dieses Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.

_


			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bezeichnung als Tierquäler hoffe ich nicht zu erhalten.


Doch - mit Deinem Stromgerät verdienst Du diese Bezeichnung auf jeden Fall.



			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer so seinen Teich schützen sollte wie beschrieben, setzt sich für unzählige heimische Tierarten ein, nicht zuletzt für seine teuer gekauften oder selbst aufgezogenen Lieblinge im Teich.


Ein solches Gerät unterscheidet doch nicht zwischen  den Tierarten. Die meisten deiner "unzähligen" Tierarten fallen spätestens den verfressenen Kois zum Opfer. Wenn Du ehrlich bist, geht es auch nur um die teuer gekauften Lieblinge. Nur leider hast Du beim Bau des Teiches wohl entscheidende Fehler gemacht, sonst wären diese durch angelnde Katzen nicht gefährdet.



			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur meine Meinung, muss hier keiner teilen.


Tut hoffentlich auch keiner.

Wir haben übrigens zwei Katzen. Eine begnügt sich damit, am Teich zu sitzen und ins Wasser zu schauen. Die andere hat einen ausgeprägten Jagdtrieb und ist auch sehr erfolgreich. Ein bis zwei Mäuse pro Tag sind die Regel. O.K. sie hat auch schon mal einen Vogel mitgebracht. Aber noch nie einen Fisch. Obwohl sie sie jeden Tag nachzählt. Und manchmal gewinnt die Maus. Zu 80% wird alles aufgefressen - obwohl wir mehr als ausreichend füttern. Auch unsere Nachbarn haben alle Katzen. Und trotzdem haben wir Fische, __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Molche, __ Libellen, __ Käfer und anderes Getier. Und an besonders heißen Tagen kommen auch Igel, Marder. Eichhörnchen, Elstern, Krähen und Ringeltauben zum Trinken an den Teich - was mit einem Weidezaun aus Strom in Katzenhöhe nicht möglich wäre.

Weißt Du eigentlich, wo ich die meisten toten Tiere finde? 
Auf der Fahrbahn unserer Straße.


----------



## Dr.J (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Vampyr,

da wir hier nicht zum illegalen Schußwaffengebrauch aufrufen wollen, habe ich deinen Beitrag entfernt. Auch wenn es scherzhaft gemeint ist.

@all
Bitte in Zukunft solche Beiträge unterlassen. Wir dulden sowas hier nicht. Danke.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Vera,

ich führ mal zum Thema zurück - sind alle Fischies heute noch da ?

Bist du denn sol lieb und machst mal ein Fooodoo ? *neugier*


----------



## Joachim (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

@Christine
Moin!

Mit den meisten deiner Ausführungen hast du vollkommen Recht  Was einen Elektrozaun angeht, da könnte es sein das ich anderer (erweiterter  ) Meinung bin:

Wir nutzen auch ein Weidezaungerät - auch ein relativ starkes. Jedoch *für* unser Pferd. Wenn wir dies nicht tun würden, würde sich unser großer Vierbeiner schlicht über kurz oder lang totfressen!

*Aber*:

Der Zaun sollte dem Einsatzzweck in Form und Stromstärke angepasst sein! Bspw. benötigen Schafe oder Rinder relativ starke Geräte, Pferde eher mittlere und bei Katzen würde es, wenn es denn sein muss, das kleinste locker tun, da diese in der Regel mit der __ Nase dran stoßen und diese meist ohne Haare und feucht ist!
Außerdem sollte soch ein Zaun *immer* gut sichtbar für das/die Tier/e sein, damit ein Lerneffekt gegeben ist und das Tier nach kürzester Zeit bereits vor dem Zaun stop macht - es ist ja wohl nicht der Zweck das Tier zu quälen, sondern es im Idealfall zu "erziehen".

@all
Das ist weder als Aufruf zu nem E-Zaun gegen Katzen/Hunde/Vögel zu verstehen noch das ich solche Zäune bei Kleintieren gut heise - bei Großtieren wie Pferden, Rindern und vor allem Schafen gehts aber meist nicht ohne. 

Schusswaffen oder jedwede Tierquälerei sind am Teich, schon erst recht innerorts und/oder von nicht Fachkundigen ein absolutes NO-GO!

EDIT:
Jedem E-Zaunbeführworter oder E-Zauneinsetzer empfehle ich, seinen Zaun mal mit der Hand anzufassen - unangenehm ist OK, alles andere nicht.


----------



## Dodi (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Ralf!



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> mach doch mal ein Bild bitte, wenn der __ reiher hunger hat, kann er unter umständen auch im teich direkt landen und watschelt nicht vom rand aus rein ... hab ich zumindest mal hier gelesen
> 
> - ein bild von einem direkt im teich landenen reiher hätt ich wirklich gern mal gesehen --- hat den einer so eine rarität ? ----


 
Dem kann abgeholfen werden. 
Schau doch mal [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/22/]hier das Video von Jo[/URL], ich denke, man kann gut sehen, wie der Reiher im Wasser landet und wieder aufsteigt.


----------



## Christine (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zaun sollte dem Einsatzzweck in Form und Stromstärke angepasst sein! Bspw. benötigen Schafe oder Rinder relativ starke Geräte, Pferde eher mittlere und bei Katzen würde es, wenn es denn sein muss, das kleinste locker tun, da diese in der Regel mit der __ Nase dran stoßen und diese meist ohne Haare und feucht ist!
> Außerdem sollte soch ein Zaun *immer* gut sichtbar für das/die Tier/e sein, damit ein Lerneffekt gegeben ist und das Tier nach kürzester Zeit bereits vor dem Zaun stop macht - es ist ja wohl nicht der Zweck das Tier zu quälen, sondern es im Idealfall zu "erziehen".



Hallo Joachim,

danke für die Ergänzung - das ist bei meinen Ausführungen leider abhanden gekommen - musste an der Uhrzeit liegen.  

Der Einsatz eines Weidezaunes für seinen ursprünglichen Sinn, nämlich "dickfelliges" Großvieh dort zu halten, wo es hingehört, ist völlig in Ordnung. Da passen aber auch Maßnahme und Zweck zusammen. 

Aber der Einsatz am Teich ist "_mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen_" und dass das für die "_Spatzen_" durchaus tödlich enden kann, haben wir in einem anderen Threat ja schon mal dokumentiert bekommen.


----------



## Vampyr (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Vampyr,
> 
> da wir hier nicht zum illegalen Schußwaffengebrauch aufrufen wollen, habe ich deinen Beitrag entfernt. Auch wenn es scherzhaft gemeint ist.
> 
> ...



Wie bitte? ich habe doch extra darauf hingeweisen, dass das nur mit Jagdschein erlaubt ist. Und aufgerufen habe ich zu garnichts.
Bitte nimm dir das nächste Mal die Zeit Beiträge sorgfältig zu lesen, bevor sowas von dir gibst.


----------



## Dr.J (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo,

Ich habe es gelesen und es war 2 Dinge zu beanstanden:

1) Bild war ohne Quellenangabe -> Copyrightverletzung
2) Auch mit Jagdschein ist es nicht erlaubt in Wohngebieten herumzuballern.

Daher die Löschung.


----------



## Bandit75 (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Blumenelse... leider weder Zeit noch Lust jeden Deiner unsinnigen Sätze zu widerlegen oder  zu kommentieren. Lies es Dir alles nochmal durch wenn Du wieder nüchtern bist, dann kannst genauso über Deinen Text lachen wie ich. 
Äussere mich zu nix mehr hier, gibt sehr viel informatives und lesenswertes, aber frustrierte Posts von Katzenliebhabern überblätter ich besser.
Schöne Grüsse Bernd


----------



## Vera44 (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Christine!

Mein Kater jagt auch, hauptsächlich Mäuse, selten ein Vogel aber niemals einen Fisch. Weder bei uns noch beim Nachbar.


----------



## Vera44 (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Ralf!

Nein habe den Langbeinigen nicht mehr gesehen, Fischis sind noch alle da. Bilder kommen sobald ich wieder fit bin. Hatte heute von 12 - 14 h ( 1 Std. war veranschlagt ) eine Kieferop unter Vollnarkose. Wird also noch 1 - 2 Tage dauern mit den Bildern.


----------



## Clovere (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

nabend Vera
alles gut überstanden und schmerzfrei?

Elmar


----------



## Eugen (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

@ Bernd



			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> dazu mal eine andere Ansicht die manche nicht verstehen mögen aber wenn Kritik zu meinem Text kommt dann bitte nur gegenteilige Sichtweisen *und keine Beleidigungen. *
> MfG Bandit



und was qualifiziert dich,dass du Beleidigungen schreiben darfst  

Lies bitte mal deine eigenen Beiträge durch und denke in einer ruhigen Minute mal drüber nach,was du da so von dir gibst.
Sehr durchdacht klingen die nur bedingt.

Unterlasse bitte in Zukunft Beleidigungen anderer User !!

Edit : zum besseren Verständnis ein Auszug aus unseren Boardregeln :

2. Verhalten im Forum

2.1      Netiquette
Jedes Mitglied des Forums verpflichtet sich mit seiner Registrierung dazu, mit den anderen Benutzern des Forums angemessen und freundlich umzugehen. Dies beinhaltet allgemein die Einhaltung allgemeiner freundlicher Umgangsformen sowie die gängige Etikette betreffend der Vermeidung von Kraftausdrücken, Beleidigungen und übler Nachrede. Nichtbeachtung dieser Grundregeln wird unter Einhaltung folgender Verwarnstufen zum Ausschluss aus dem Forum führen:
......

 Wir sind eine freundliche Community! 

2.2      Fehlverhalten
Verleumdungen, Beleidigungen, Provokationen etc. jedweder Art gegenüber anderen Benutzern werden im Forum nicht geduldet, selbst dann nicht, wenn vorab eine Provokation oder Ähnliches stattfand


----------



## Vera44 (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hi Elmar!
Danke ich denke schon. Hab leider doch noch einen Zahn abgeben müssen. Muß jetzt halt ein bißchen die Klappe halten, mein Schmerzmittel nehmen und dann morgen mal sehen wie es ist.


----------



## Christine (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				Bandit75 schrieb:
			
		

> Blumenelse... leider weder Zeit noch Lust jeden Deiner unsinnigen Sätze zu widerlegen oder  zu kommentieren. Lies es Dir alles nochmal durch wenn Du wieder nüchtern bist, dann kannst genauso über Deinen Text lachen wie ich.
> Äussere mich zu nix mehr hier, gibt sehr viel informatives und lesenswertes, aber frustrierte Posts von Katzenliebhabern überblätter ich besser.
> Schöne Grüsse Bernd



Lieber Bernd!

Du verbittest Dir Beleidigungen und streust selbst im nächsten Augenblick heftigst damit um Dich? Ganz schlechter Stil.

Du wolltest doch gegenteilige Meinungen - nur um sie dann als unsinnig vom Tisch zu wischen? Im Gegensatz zu den Deinen sind meine Thesen durch wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen belegt.

Deine oben zitierte Äußerung zeigt eigentlich nur, dass Du wenig aufgeschlossen, ignorant, zu keiner Diskussion fähig und schlecht erzogen bist. 

Ich denke eine Entschuldigung wäre durchaus angebracht 
(Ich seh grad - noch keine 10 Tage hier im Forum. Das fängt ja gut an.)

Nein, nicht...


----------



## Vampyr (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe es gelesen und es war 2 Dinge zu beanstanden:
> 
> ...



1. woher willst du wissen, dass ich das bild nicht selbst aufgenommen habe, bzw. die genehmigung des Rechteinhabers?
2. wie ich so pseudojuristisches halbwissen liebe. Mit waffen unter 7,5J (worunter das von mir vorgeschlagene HW30 fällt) kann man schießen und jagen wie man will, wenn man gewähleistet, dass das Geschoss nicht das Grundstück verlässt (jagen erfordert nach wie vor den jagdschein).


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Was hat denn die Abbildung einer Schußwaffe dann mit dem Thema und mit Gartenteich zu tun ? 

Wolf


----------



## Redlisch (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo,


			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> *Aber*:
> 
> Der Zaun sollte dem Einsatzzweck in Form und Stromstärke angepasst sein! Bspw. benötigen Schafe oder Rinder relativ starke Geräte, Pferde eher mittlere und bei Katzen würde es, wenn es denn sein muss, das kleinste locker tun, da diese in der Regel mit der __ Nase dran stoßen und diese meist ohne Haare und feucht ist!
> Außerdem sollte soch ein Zaun *immer* gut sichtbar für das/die Tier/e sein, damit ein Lerneffekt gegeben ist und das Tier nach kürzester Zeit bereits vor dem Zaun stop macht - es ist ja wohl nicht der Zweck das Tier zu quälen, sondern es im Idealfall zu "erziehen".
> ...



Es gibt extra E-Zäune bzw. Speisegeräte für Kleintiere (Katzen,Hunde, Kaninchen, __ Enten... ), diese haben eine sehr geringe mA Zahl. 
Ich habe so einen auch am Ende meines Grundstückes um unsere Windhunde etwas vom eigentlichen Zaun wegzuhalten. 
Da es ja gerade im eigenen Revier zu Streitigkeiten zwischen den Revierinhabern und fremden Rüden kommt, war einer des öfteren aus dem Stand über den 1,3-1,5m Zaun gesprungen. Es war zwar nichts passiert, ausser das man sich lautstark die Meinung gebellt hatte, aber es ist einfach zu gefährlich wegen dem Strassenverkehr.

Den Zaun habe ich nach kurzer Zeit wieder abgeschalten können, da es nur einmal nötig war einen Schreck zu bekommen, seit dem ist kurz vor dem Zaun stopp angesagt.

Also durchaus eine brauchbare und unschädliche Lösung...

Axel


----------



## Christine (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



			
				Vampyr schrieb:
			
		

> *jagen wie man will...*.



...zum Glück nicht...

Hallo Vampyr,

wo wir grad bei juristischem Halbwissen sind...

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass der __ Graureiher lt. JagdZVO vom 2.4.1977 BGB1 I S.531 bei uns ganzjährig geschützt ist. Und wenn ich nicht irre, in Österreich auch. Völlig egal, ob Dein Grundstück oder nicht und ob Jagdschein oder nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Also Vera fragte


> Was kann ich jetzt tun damit die Fische auch jetzt versteckmöglichkeiten haben????



- Netz
- Schwimminsel
- Angelschnüre
- Reiherschreck
- und noch viele andere Dinge die schon in zigtausend Threads beantwortet wurden.

*Sie fragte nicht nach*



> Wie kann ich alle anderen töten oder schwer verletzen die meinen Fischen etwas antun wollen



Man man man


----------



## Clovere (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*


----------



## Annett (11. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

N'abend zusammen.

Da hier die Gemüter immer weiter hochkochen, verordne ich uns allen mal einen kleine Auszeit über Nacht. Der eine oder andere sollte die Zeit nutzen, um etwas abzukühlen. 

*
Ich mache das Thema bis morgen früh ca. 8Uhr dicht und hoffe, es geht danach wieder ruhig weiter.*

Unterdessen sind wir (als Administration) fast so weit, die nächsten __ REIHER-Themen mit dem Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion direkt zu schließen.

Wir können nicht mehr nachvollziehen, warum genau dieses Thema immer wieder so sehr die Gemüter erhitzt.
Es muss doch möglich sein, im Rahmen von Boardregeln, deutschen Gesetzen und Nettiquette vernünftig miteinander umzugehen. 

MfG

Annett

EDIT: So, Thema ist vorerst geöffnet - wenn es hier wieder persönlich wird, werden wir entsprechend der Boardregeln handeln. Diese hat jeder einzelne von Euch akzeptiert!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Zusammen!


@ Annett



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Unterdessen sind wir (als Administration) fast so weit, die nächsten REIHER-Themen mit dem Hinweis auf die Suchfunktion direkt zu schließen.



Das ist mal eine sehr gute Idee aber bitte auch wenn es um fischende Katzen geht.


.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Guten Morgen Vera,

ich hoffe es geht einigermaßen ... - ich freue mich sehr das der __ Reiher nun keine Fischies mehr geholt hat ! 

Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung ... viel Wasser trinken hilft ! und möglichst nix essen, damit der Körper seine gesamte Energie auf den Heilungsprozess konzentíeren kann und nicht auf dei Verdauung

Anbei mal ein Bild von meiner Herbstlichen Reiherschutzabdeckung


----------



## Vera44 (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Danke Ralf!
Es geht einigermaßen, die Backe ist dick und gegessen hab ich fast noch nix. Jetzt koche ich mir aber mal ein Süppchen.
Hab heute ein bißchen gegoogelt und Unterwasserpflanzen gefunden die auch im Winter wachsen die sogar für die Wasserqualität gut sind. Hab mir gleich welche bestellt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

und welche hast du dir bestellt ?


----------



## Joachim (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

@Axel
Genau das meinte ich.


----------



## Vera44 (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Ralf!

Ich habe __ Quellmoos, Lysimachis und Callitriche bestellt. Verkäufer ist 
Neandertal Internet-Handels GmbH. Hab ich zufällig gefunden als ich nach winterharten Palmen geguckt habe.


----------



## Pooka (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

hallo vera,

wachsen diese wasserpflanzen wirklich im winter? ich habe danach gegoogelt aber leider keine aussagen dazu gefunden. denn das wäre ja dann wirklich interessant für den koi/gartenteich.

übrigens habe ich auch einen e-zaun. allerdings die reduzierte form (für hunde e-zaun für hunde) und dafür, dass mein hund nicht hinter katzen über den zaun setzt. an solch einem zaun ist nix schlimmes oder tierquälerisches, denn keiner bindet den hund/katze daran fest und bruzelt ihn. es ist ein kurzer impuls, der spätestens nach der zweiten berührung zum lerneffekt und somit zur vermeidung der berührung des zaunes führt. ich habe auch schon selbst angefasst, was ich bei weidezäunen für kühe nie direkt getan habe.
falls mein in planung befindliches projekt der umrandung meines teiches mit einem einfachen bambuszaun den __ reiher (der auch schon erfolglos bei mir war) nicht abhalten sollte, werde ich diesen e-zaun auch auf die teichumrandung ausweiten. ohne schlechtes gewissen meinen hunden, den katzen oder dem reiher gegenüber. 

aber die versteckmöglichkeiten mit pflanzen sind natürlich hochinteressant 

tschüß kerstin


----------



## Redlisch (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hiho,

zumindest ist Callitriche palustris eine immergrüne Wasserpflanze.

Axel


----------



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Hab ein neues Thema erstellt, immergrüne Pflanzen im Teich.
Da sind die besagten Pflanzen beschrieben!

Vielleicht hilft das weiter.


----------



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Ach das hätte ich doch glatt vergessen zu erzählen. Das Langbein war gestern wieder da. Er hat lange auf dem Dach unseres Gartenhauses gestanden. Foto ist leider nix geworden. Dann hat er sich an Nachbars Teich auf die Lauer gelegt.
Im Schutz der Hecke haben wir uns dann ran geschlichen und den Dieb ordentlich erschreckt. 3 
Das Abendessen haben wir ihm wohl versaut! Und mein Nachbar ist bestimmt froh!


----------



## Clovere (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

bin auch am überlegen, wie ich den neuen Teich vor dem __ Reiher schützen kann ohne den Teich und den Teich bereich zu verschandeln. Beim alten teich hatte ich auf der einen Seite einen Zaun und auf der anderen Seite hatte er durch Bäume keine An- und Abflugmöglichkeit. Er saß aber schon mal in den Bäumen und hat zum Teil auch Nester dort geplündert.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo Elmar!
Ob die Angelschnur, die man ja wirklich kaum sieht, ausreicht wird sich zeigen. Ich hatte gestern ja gehofft er würde es probieren da hätte ich beobachten können was passiert. Und - eingreifen können.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Guten Morgen,



			
				Vera44 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Schutz der Hecke haben wir uns dann ran geschlichen und den Dieb ordentlich erschreckt. 3
> Das Abendessen haben wir ihm wohl versaut! Und mein Nachbar ist bestimmt froh!



Gut gemacht  , bei mir saß er immer auf den Tannenzwiegen und wippte hin und her, als ich das riesenvieh gesehen hatte, klatschte ich laut in die hände und schwuuuupps hat er schieß bekommen und wech war er - ich hab ihn bis heute nicht wieder gesehen. 

Übrigens gibt es in unseren Gartenbereichen auch 2 frei streunenden Hauskatzen (haben meine Nachbarn von Malle von einem dortigen tierschutzverein mitgebracht und ihnen so das leben gerettet) .... die beiden sitzen auch manchmal am teich - aber nix mit fische jagen ... gucken wollen die   - die finden das toll die fischies zu beobachten. mäuse und co. zum fressen finden die genug bei uns


----------



## Clovere (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Moin Vera
da der __ Reiher abseits landet und dann vorsichtig zum Teich geht, sollte die Angelschnur reichen.

Elmar


----------



## Vera44 (13. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Ich hätte trotzdem gerne gesehen ob er nicht rein geht oder ob er stolpert und auf seinen langen Schnabel fällt! 2


----------



## Ulumulu (24. Nov. 2008)

*Besuch vom  Fischreiher*

Hallo zusammen

Bin eben von der Arbeit heim gekommen und wollte mal gucken wie es am Teich so aussieht und ohne darauf zu achten hörte ich nur noch den Flügelschlag von einem Fischreiher der abgehoben ist.
Hab mich richtig erschrocken und konte wunderbar sehen wie er sich davon machte.
Dank dem Schnee kann man super verfolgen wie er sich dem Teich genähert hat.
Werd gleich mal Bilder machen gehen 
Er stand mitten auf meinem Holzsteg, zum glück sind die Fische alle ziemlich weit unten im Wasser.

Vielleicht kommt er noch mal wieder, dann werd ich ihn mal versuchen zu Fotografieren, aus dem Wintergarten heraus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Besuch vom  Fischreiher*

Hi Daniel,

hier bei mir gibts zur Zeit wohl nur noch "Mausreiher". Überall lungern sie hier auf den Feldern/Wiesen rum und versuchen sich Mäuschen zu angeln . Haben scheinbar keine Neoprenstiefel daheim und trauen sich deswegen nicht mehr ins kalte Wasser 

MfG Frank


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Besuch vom  Fischreiher*

@ Daniel = Foodoos von den Abdrücken sehen wollen 

spann doch den Steg mit Angelsehne ab ? oder Stell nen auflasbaren Weihnachtsmann drauf ?


----------



## Ulumulu (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Besuch vom  Fischreiher*

Hallo

Hier die Spuren vom __ Reiher im Schnee
Habe ich gestern noch gemacht, war fast dunkel.
 

 

Leider bin ich gestern, bevor ich die Bilder gemacht habe auf dem Steg gewesen um nachzuschaun ob der nicht doch einen Fisch erwischt hat.
Deshalb hab ich davon keine Bilder, hab alles plattgetreten 
Die Idee kam mir auch erst später das zu fotografieren.


----------



## sir.kessy (2. März 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hallo alle zusammen

Wird bald wieder Frühling und dann kommt das Laubnetz vom Teich.

Nochmals zu meinen obrigen Punkt.

Was kann man gegen Reiher machen?
Eine Liste mit Vor- und Nachteilen wäre nicht schlecht. Und was funktioniert? Habe letzte Jahr viele Fische durch den Reiher verloren.
Als erstes waren die __ Störe weg, dann die großen Goldfische usw.

Habe einen Plastikreiher, Bewegungsmelder mit Wasserspiel und einen Stolperdraht gezogen (von der Rasenseite). Hilft haber anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. März 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Morgen 

Einige Dinge hast du ja schon ausprobiert. Kennst du den Reiherschreck, also der mit Wasseranschluss ? Du kannst auch Schnüre kreuz und Quer über den Teich spannen.

So doof das klingen mag, ich werde meinen ganzen Garten mit einem Grobmaschigen Netz überspannen, gibt es den m² für 0,17€ hier
  Wir haben hier 4 sehr aktive Reiher, die lassen sich immer etwas einfallen um an ihr Futter zu kommen.


----------



## sir.kessy (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Habe über Bewegungsmelder eine Pumpe mit Wasserspiel angeschlossen. Das ist ja sowas ähnliches wie ein Reiherschreck oder?
Hat aber auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## Christine (8. März 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hallo Kessy,

das ist auch kein Wunder. Wenn ich meine Wasserspiele anschalte, erschreckt sich nicht mal die Katze. Ein Reiherschreck ist da doch etwas peppiger.


----------



## sir.kessy (10. März 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hi

Das Wasserspiel ist aber ein großes mitten im Teich. Meinst du nicht, das das reicht?


----------



## zickenkind (13. März 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hallo,

hatte im letzten Jahr einen Elektrischen Zaun gezogen, extra einen für Teiche. Soll auch gegen Hunde 'und Katzen helfen. Ist für Tiere halt nicht so gefährlich. Hatte letztes Jahr dann keine Verluste mehr. Muste mal Googeln, kostet so um die 60/70 Euro. Schnüre sind so schwarz mit Metallfaden eingewebt, Stecken auch schwarz. Strom am Teich ist nicht ganz ohne  aber bevor noch mehr Fische abhanden kommen die mehr als 70 Euro kosten.......      Jedem seine eigene Entscheidung.......  Bei mir hats geholfen.

73 Michael


----------



## shorty (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

hallo an alle bin noch gaaanz neu hier! also ich würd sagen angelsehne in kniehöhe um den teich spannen..die stäbe für die befestigung ein wenig zum teich gekippt !das beste mittel ...weiss ich daher weil mein papa fischzucht hat und morgens gern mal 11 reiher an den teichen stehen hatte !


----------



## Momo-M (18. Apr. 2009)

*Fische weg??*

Hallo ihr lieben Teichfreunde,

ich habe ein Problem, vielleicht rege ich mich auch nur künstlich auf, aber seit heut morgen habe ich keinen Fisch mehr in meinem Teich entdeckt. 

Gestern Abend habe ich sie noch gefüttert und es kamen auch einige zum fressen, war alles wie immer.

Heut mittag als ich wieder füttern wollte kam kein einziger Fisch zum fressen, das Futter schwimmt bis jetzt oben an der Oberfläche und keinen Interessiert es, das ist sehr ungewöhnlich denn nomalerweise kommen sie wie irre angedüst wenn es Futter gibt.

Ich kann leider bei dem Teich nicht bis auf den Grund schauen, aber uch mit dem Kescher konnt ich nichts "aufscheuchen"

Ich habe irgendwie den Verdacht das mir die Fische aus dem Teich geklaut worden sind, obwohl dies auch sehr komisch währe weil der Teich direkt neben dem Haus ist. Aber man weiss ja nie... :-(

Oder kann es sein das in der Nacht plötzlich alle Fische gestoben sind und noch am Grund liegen??? Es handelt sich um 3 Koi´s, 1 __ Goldorfe, 2 große __ Graskarpfen (also alles recht große Fische) und diverese kleine Fische. Ist das möglich? Das alle sterben? Oder müssten die dann schon oben schwimmen?

Ich bin wirklich etwas verzweifelt :-(

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen:

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische weg??*

Hallo Momo, 

vielleicht sind Deine Fische nur sehr arg erschreckt worden und deswegen auf Tauchstation gegangen. Kommt ggf. ein __ Fischreiher in Frage ? 

Liebe Grüße 
daumendrückend das die Fische auftauchen

Wolf


----------



## Jogibärle (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische weg??*

Hallo Momo

deine Fische sind bestimmt noch alle da. Wie Wolf erwähnt hat, sind die Fische bestimmt erschreckt von irgentwas und da du nicht auf den Boden siehst kannst ja auch nicht sagen das die Fische weg sind.
Wenn du mit dem Kescher durch fährst, muß es noch lange nicht heißen das du gleich ein Fisch bekommst. Die Fische sind ja nicht dumm und wollen sich ja nicht fangen lassen


grüße Jürgen


----------



## hipsu (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische weg??*



Jogibärle schrieb:


> Die Fische sind ja nicht dumm und wollen sich ja nicht fangen lassen



Das stimmt, ich musste heute meine letzten Kois die ich verkaufe aus dem Teich hohlen und ich habe sie nicht gekriegt. Am Ende haben wir das Wasser vom Teich in Wasserfässer gepumpt und später zurück damit wir sie kriegen! Die sind bestimmt alle unten auf dem Grund 
Also geklaut hat sie sicherlich keiner, die bekommt man doch net so einfach gefangen 

MfG Benny


----------



## Momo-M (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische weg??*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Vor ca. 1 Stunde habe ich einen Fisch entdecken können, er ist einmal kurz hoch, hat sich einen Brocken Futter geschnappt und war wieder weg. Es war einer der Koi´s. Aber mehr habe ich noch nicht wieder gefunden. Es ist schon komisch.... 

Ja, also ein __ Fischreiher könnte wohl an den Teich, aber erschrecken die Fischis sich so doll vor ihm das sie einen ganzen Tag nicht hochkommen? Und noch nicht mal fressen?? Sie sind sonst immer total hungrig, stürzen sich zumindestens sonst immer arg aufs Futter. Und zumindestens die Kois sind auch recht "zutraulich".

Kann man sagen wie lange sie brauchen bis sie wieder "normal" werden.
Ich mach mir wirklich Sorgen :-(

@ Jürgen:  Ich wollte sie auch nicht fangen, nur vielleicht "aufscheuchen" um zu sehen ob sie noch da sind... Das fangen hb ich schon recht schnell aufgegeben 

Vielen Dank trotzdem für eure Antworten. Ich hoffe das meine Fischis morgen wieder alle da sind.

Ach ja eine Frage noch, wenn es ein Fischreiher ist/war:
1) frißt der auch große Fische? 30-40cm? 
2) wie werd ich den los???


----------



## Jogibärle (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische weg??*

Ich glaub so bis 30cm lange Fische nimmt er, ihn loswerden gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten


----------



## Momo-M (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische weg??*



Jogibärle schrieb:


> Ich glaub so bis 30cm lange Fische nimmt er, ihn loswerden gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten



Ich hätt gerne ne Dauerhafte


----------



## Jogibärle (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische weg??*

Laß die Fische mal in ruhe, sonst kommen sie gar nicht mehr hoch. Erschreck sie nicht


----------



## Momo-M (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische weg??*

Ich werd dann einfach mal abwarten... 

Für mich ist das alles noch absolutes Neuland und ich möchte das es den Fischis gut geht... :beeten


----------



## SilviaN. (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische weg??*

Hallo Momo
also ich könnte Dir meinen Hund vorbei bringen, die mag überhaupt keine so komischen Vögel.
Bei uns jagt sie immer die Dohlen weg, die fielen im Winter immer scharenweise über unser kleines Vogelhäuschen her.
Seit ich sie trainiert habe, das keine großen schwarzen Vögel bei uns hausieren dürfen haben wir endlich Ruhe.
Das einzigste was sie nicht so kapiert, dass man die Mäuse fangen sollte und nicht beobachten.
Heute hat sie geschlagene 2 Stunden Mäuse beobachtet, dafür hat sie dann nicht einmal gebellt. Ist doch auch wieder was Gutes.
Liebe Grüße
Silvia:smoki


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische weg??*

Hallo Momo.

Die Fische werden ein paar Tage brauchen, bis sie wieder Vertrauen fassen. Kommt zwischenzeitlich der Störenfried wieder, geht das Misstrauen von vorne los.

Zum Thema __ Fischreiher benutz bitte die Suchfunktion.
Das Thema kommt jährlich mehrfach auf und ist zum Teil schon recht kontrovers diskutiert worden.


----------



## Momo-M (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fische weg??*

@ Sylvia: so einen Hund hab ich auch nur leider jagt der garnichts sondern beguckt alles 

Auch heute haben sich die Fische kaum blicken lassen und holen sich nur sehr vereinzelnt ein paar Brocken futter, sie sind sehr verschreckt, aber zumindestens hab ich die meisten schon einmal wieder gesehen.

Wir haben nun erstmal Flatterbänder über den Teich egspannt und hoffen das es den __ Reiher fernhält bis wir eine passende Lösung gefunden haben.

Mittlerweise denke ich das es tatsächlich ein Reiher war. 

Ich danke euch allen ganz doll für eure Antworten!  Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

Liebe Grüße und ein schönen Rest-Sonntag

Momo


----------



## oldman (30. Apr. 2009)

* Graureiher am Teich - Eure Lösungen?*

Hallo,

heute hat ein Graureiher unserer Fische gefressen :evil. Hat einer eine Idee, wie man einen solchen Besuch in Zukunft vermeiden kann? 

Gruß


----------



## Dr.J (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Hallo Oldman,

wir hatten das Thema schon ein paar mal. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12903/?q=Reiher+Schutz


----------



## krautte1 (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Ich hatte auch das Problem. Meine Lösung: Es wurden 2 Reiherschreck(Bewegungsmelder/Wasserspritzen) installiert, die den __ Reiher ins Kreuzfeuer nehmen. Zusätzlich habe ich über den Teich und am Rand sowie in die Einflugschneiße in den Garten Angelschnüre (kaum sichtbar) gespannt. Seither kein Problem mehr, obwohl in 200 m Entfernung Reiher nisten.
Gruß
gerhard


----------



## Luna-ch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Hallo

So fand ich meinen Koi am Mittag, er ist leider verstorben.
Ich bin ja auch für die Natur 
Aber der __ Reiher soll gefälligst die Kleinen nehmen, die mag
er tragen und auch fressen :evil

Gruss
Conny


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Da würde ich aber auf Katze tippen


----------



## zickenkind (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Hallo Uwe,



> Da würde ich aber auf Katze tippen



Wei kommst Du darauf?? Wegen der beschädigten Brustflosse??

73 Michael


P.S.: Danke für deine E-Mail.


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Nee  Uwe, das wäre aber eine komische Katze, wie soll sie denn diese beiden kleinen Pieker gemacht haben?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*



zickenkind schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf??



Ich denke der __ Reiher hätte ihn verschluckt, Katzen lassen sie gerne mal liegen.
Und die Wunde sieht "gebissen" aus


----------



## damenfahrrad (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hallo
Ich habe über meine Teiche ein Reiher bzw.Kormorannetz gespannt in 50 cm Höhe.Denn ich habe schon erlebt das es dem Reiher nichts ausmacht auch unter ein Netz zu gehen.Das Netz hat 15 cm große Maschen,Pflanzen können durchwachsen,aber der Reiher kann sich nicht aufs Netz setzen weil er sich nicht auf nur einen Faden setzen kann.Weil der Maschenabstand so groß ist.


----------



## damenfahrrad (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo
mal eine Bemerkung zur Katzenliebhaberin.Ich finde es immer witzig das Katzenbesitzer von anderen Gartenbesitzern verlangen Tolleranz zu zeigen,während sie selbst bei dem Thema arrogant werden.Welch ein Aufschrei ging durch unsere Nachbarschaft als ich ihnen erzählte das auch Katzenbesitzer für die Schäden die Mieze verursacht haften müssen.
Beim "Fischfang" erwischt,wenn die Katze durch ein Foto oder direkt selbst zu Herrchen oder Frauchen gebracht wurde,ich zittiere:Wenn Mieze wiedererkannt wurde dann wird es eng.
Mieze darf nur noch unter Aufsicht an der Leine in den Garten, aber nicht mehr zum angeln.
1004 BGB lockt mit hohen Bußen
Unterlassungsanspruch Strafbewehrt.
Wenn ich mir den § 1004 Beseitigungs- und Unterlassungsanspruch durchlese, steht unter
(1) Wird das Eigentum in anderer Weise als durch Entziehung oder
Vorenthaltung des Besitzes beeinträchtigt, so kann der Eigentümer
von dem Störer die Beseitigung der Beeinträchtigung verlangen.
Sind weitere Beeinträchtigungen zu besorgen, so kann der Eigen-
tümer auf Unterlassung klagen.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Moin,



damenfahrrad schrieb:


> Beim "Fischfang" erwischt,wenn die Katze durch ein Foto oder direkt selbst zu Herrchen oder Frauchen gebracht wurde,.


 

...dass musste ja wohl auch mal gesagt werden !!

Ich frage mich allerdings, wie erziehe ich meine Killer-Queen dazu, endlich auch mal Fische zu fangen ???


   

Bis jetzt zieht sie Dosenfutter und Hack vor


----------



## damenfahrrad (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 na da haben wir sie wieder die Arroganz


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich denke der __ Reiher hätte ihn verschluckt, Katzen lassen sie gerne mal liegen.
> Und die Wunde sieht "gebissen" aus



Stimmt Katzen lassen gerne mal liegen, dann sieht das Opfer aber nicht mehr so gut aus.

Und gebissen? Meine Katzen haben halle vier Reißzähne - zwei oben, zwei unten, Abstand ca. 1 cm. Es müssten schon vier Löcher zu sehen sein, oder? Der Kater, der tatsächlich nur noch zwei Zähne hatte, hatte aber kein Interesse mehr, überdimensionale Fische aus dem Wasser zu holen.

Hast Du mal Katzen wirklich bei der Arbeit gesehen? Sie arbeiten in erster Linie mit den Pfoten - jeweils bestück mit 5 nadelspitzen Krallen. Keine Katze steckt den Kopf unter Wasser, um einen Fisch mit dem Maul zu schnappen und an Land zu holen.

Allerdings, wenn ein Reiher mit dem Schnabe zusticht und nicht ganz trifft...dann könnte ich mir durchaus eine solche Wunde wie die gezeigte vorstellen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Ja Ja Ja,
geb mich ja geschlagen


----------



## oldman (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Hallo an alle,

vielen Dank für die Tipps. Werde es versuchen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Graureiher am Teich*

Hi,

...ich muss Christine völlig recht geben.
Es war keine Katze. 

Nur unsere so geliebten und vom Naturschutz verhätschelten Reiher hinterlassen solche Wunden. Die hacken auf alles, natürlich auch auf große Fische. Auch wenn sie die nicht fressen können, versuchen sie aus denen Fleischstücke rauszureissen. 

Ich liebe Reiher.. aber lassen wir das lieber.


----------



## krautte1 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Katzen oder __ Reiher ?
Reiherschreck wirkt auch gegen Katzen. mit meiner und den Katzen vom Nachbar gibt es 8 Katzen im Garten. Zusätzlich halte ich aber trotzdem gespannte Angelschnüre für notwendig
Gerhard


----------



## TwoCent (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*



krautte1 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich halte ich aber trotzdem gespannte Angelschnüre für notwendig



Stimmt. Seither habe ich auch Ruhe.

Holger


----------



## zickenkind (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Hallo,

hatte bis letztes Jahr vor dem Umbau von meinem Teich auch einen Elektrischen Zaun, mit diesem Teil hatte ich auch keine Verluste mehr. Dieser Zaun hält auch alle anderen 4`Beiner vom Teich fern. Na und der Strom ist halt auch nicht so stark, braucht man auch kein so schlechtes Gewissen haben. Einen Vorteil hat es noch, es sind nur 2 dünne Drähte, die sieht man nicht so doll, meine waren teilweise sogar eingewachsen und haben die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt.

73 Michael


----------



## Jogibärle (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

hatten letztes Jahr einen __ Reiher, war nur einmal da. Wenn er wieder kommen würde, dann würde ich mir den Zaun kaufen der unter Strom ist. Ist kein Powerstrom ich glaub so wie bei den Kühen, leichter Schlag.
Fällt groß nicht auf und hat glaub ne große Wirkung


gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jogibärle (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*



zickenkind schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hatte bis letztes Jahr vor dem Umbau von meinem Teich auch einen Elektrischen Zaun, mit diesem Teil hatte ich auch keine Verluste mehr. Dieser Zaun hält auch alle anderen 4`Beiner vom Teich fern. Na und der Strom ist halt auch nicht so stark, braucht man auch kein so schlechtes Gewissen haben.
> 
> 73 Michael



Genau den mein ich


----------



## zickenkind (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*



> dann würde ich mir den Zaun kaufen der unter Strom ist. Ist kein Powerstrom ich glaub so wie bei den Kühen, leichter Schlag.



Ja aber der Strom ist nicht so dolle wie bei den Kühen ! ! !   

73 Michael


----------



## Jogibärle (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Eine Katze oder ein __ Reiher ist ja auch keine Kuh lach


----------



## chromis (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Hi,



> Auch wenn sie die nicht fressen können, versuchen sie aus denen Fleischstücke rauszureissen.


Auch wenn in jedem Reiherthread einiges an Unsinn auftaucht, diese Aussage ist der Knaller  
Nach Piranhas, Vogelspinnen, Anakondas und dem weißen Hai wird Hollywood jetzt wohl den __ Reiher in die Kinos bringen


----------



## Mike III (1. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Bei mir war es ein Fuchs! Hatte mir nachts den einzigen dunklen, blauen Koi rausgeschlagen und weg waren beide. Fuchs und Koi. Der Reiherschreck ist genial, mit der Einschränkung, dass meine Frau leider sehr oft in den Schußbereich läuft....


----------



## fredi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Moin Moin
Ich habe einfach nur ein Paar CD aufgehängt habe seit dem keine Probleme mehr mit dem Reiher und das Schon seit 2Jahren

                            Fredi


----------



## zeppi01 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Jaja der liebe Reiher, ich habe jetzt 3 Jahre einen Teich und nicht ein Verlust zu vermelden. Da aber der Teich erheblichen Wasserverlust aufweiste und ich diesen nicht finden konnt habe ich einen neuen Teich an anderer Stelle im Garten angelegt. Schwupps plötzlich Reiher Alarm und geringfügige Verluste, naja hatte eh zu viel Nachwuchs an Fisch und Frosch. Komme an den Teich und es sind nur noch drei Kois da, Familie __ Goldfisch komplett verschwunden. Als erstes in den Schuppen und den Reiherschreck wieder aufgestellt. Konnt aber noch nicht beobachten ob es den Reiher abschreckt, der landet immer auf dem Dach und sondiert die Lage. Zwei Tage später bin ich am Teich und die meisten Goldfische sind wieder da, äußerst scheu, hat der Reiher die wieder gebracht  Nein die waren unter die noch nicht befestigte Ufermatte geflüchtet (Teich noch nicht ganz fertig) und kommen nur im Dunkeln raus . Aber ich stelle fest das Nachbars Katze kein Wasser mag und einen Bogen um den Reiherschreck macht, also da ist schonmal Abhilfe geschaffen, mal sehen wie es mit dem Reiher weitergeht.


----------



## zickenkind (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Moin,

Fredi kannst Du mal ein Foto einstellen wo deine SIlberlinge hängen und wie??

73 Michael


----------



## fredi (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Moin Moin
Ich habe die CD mit Angelband aufgehängt

                         Fredi


----------



## zickenkind (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hallo Fredi,

DANKE für die Bilder.

73 Michael


----------



## Findling (4. Mai 2009)

*Re:  Graureiher am Teich*

Hallo Conny,

also, ich schließe mich Uwe an, denn für mich sieht das nicht nach einem __ Reiher aus. 

1. der Reiher spießt seine Beute nicht auf, sondern er greift sie mit dem Schnabel wie mit einer Pinzette
2. selbst wenn er mal "daneben" stößt und mit einer Schnabelspitze den Fisch trifft, ist die Einstichstelle bedeutend größer als auf deinen Bildern erkennbar. Wenn sein Schnabel so fein und spitz wäre wie der Verursacher dieser Wunden, könnte er damit keine Beute festhalten (einklemmen) und aus dem Wasser heben.
3. ein Reiher hätte keinerlei Problem mit der Größe dieses Koi gehabt. Er kann bedeutend größere Beute schlucken

Im Gegensatz zu Uwe wage ich jetzt aber keine Benennung eines Alternativschuldigen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Graureiher am Teich*

Moin,

Thema Reiher macht ja immer wieder Spass...

Wikipedia sagt:



> Für gewöhnlich wird die Beute überrascht, indem der Reiher bewegungslos auf der Stelle steht und dann blitzschnell mit dem Schnabel zustößt. Idealerweise wird das zu erbeutende Tier durchbohrt.


 

Wie schon einige Postings vorher geschrieben habe ich da noch "bessere" Erfahrungen... will das Thema aber nicht noch mehr ausweiten, damit sich nicht noch mehr Dummschwätzer melden.

Achso, mit Dummschwätzer ist Manfred nicht gemeint. Sorry Uwe, Du auch nicht. Jo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Den Schuh zieh ich mir mal an, kann ich aber mit leben 

Edit: OK


----------



## Maik2237 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hallo,
einfach eine Silberne dekokugel(gibt es im Baumarkt) ins wasser legen die bewegt sich und ändert so immer ihre position und ist optisch auch in Ordnung.


----------



## tipit (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher war zu Besuch!*

Hallo,
ich hatte auch __ Reiher und Katzenprobleme.
Die haben schon einigen Schaden angerichtet. 

Darauf hin hatte ich im Internet unter Reiherabwehr, Reiherscheuche usw. gestöbert.
Es gibt einen "Reiherschreck" . Musst du mal googeln.
Letztendlich gab es einen Eigenbau mit dem Reiherschreck als Vorgabe.

Im Wasser eine Tauchpumpe 300 Watt (ca. 40 Euro). Die Pumpe wird über einen Bewegungsmelder (ca. 10 Euro) geschaltet, der den
Teich erfasst. Die Pumpe speisst einen Rasensrenkler (ca. 10 Euro)
der den Teich abspritzt. Die ganze Technik kann ich dann noch über eine Funksteckdose abschalten, wenn ich an den Teich will.

Das funktioniert gut und ist mit ein bisschen Geschick auch selbst zu installieren. Der Reiherschreck aus dem Internet funktioniert ähnlich, aber wird direkt an die Wasserleitung angeschlossen und ist somit ständig unter Druck. Wenn da was schief geht und keiner eingreifen kann, dreht der Wasserzähler seine Runden.


Grüße, Tipit


----------



## MarcusNham (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Moin zusammen,

Ich habe nicht nur ein Reiherproblem sonder auch ein Katzenproblem, daher habe ich mir letztes Jahr schon einen Elektrozaun besorgt, Kosten lagen bei 65€. Aufgestellt und seit dem keine Verluste mehr zu beklagen. 
Meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung, man wird nicht nass wenn man vergessen hat den Reiherschreck abzustellen, keine Netze und Schnüre übern Teich. Nur gegen Kormorane hilft es nicht.


----------



## didi3005 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät. 



" --- Der hervorragende Beschützer Ihre Teichfische --- "

Laut Hersteller:


> Mit dem neuen Pond Guard ist Fischfraß durch __ Reiher Vergangenheit. Der Bewegungssensor registriert den Reiher und gibt einen abschreckenden Lichtblitz sowie die Stimme eines Raubvogels ab, dem natürlichen Feind des Reihers. Das bringt soviel Unruhe an den Teich, dass der Reiher direkt wegfliegen wird.



Quelle
__________________
Viele Grüße aus dem 
Ronneburger-Hügelland


----------



## Annett (7. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Moin Didi.

Die Suchfunktion spukt dazu leider nur wenig aus, aber immerhin:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15916 (die "witzigen" Hinweise einfach überlesen, wenns nervt)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=165614 (klingt nach einer ähnlichen Konstruktion)

Persönlich kenne ich das Ding leider gar nicht. 
Hatte nur den normalen Reiherschreck am alten Teich, der ganz gut auslöste - leider auch bei stärkerem Wind. Unterdessen bin ich froh, wenn der __ Reiher diesen Fischbestand ein wenig ausdünnt.... da bleiben dank __ Hornkraut immer genug übrig. 

EDIT: Das glaub ich jetzt nicht.... seit gestern abend läuft bereits so ein Thema. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil! 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21659


----------



## mikozi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich*

Ich hatte bei einen meiner Kois im letzten Jahr auch eine solche Verletzung. Ein sauber gestochenes Loch hinten am Kopf. Der Fisch war wohl schon zu groß um ihn mitzunehmen.
Danach haben wir unseren Reiherschutz nochmal etwas verstärkt in Form von Schnüren in drei Höhen rund um den Teich und obendrüber kreuz und quer Angelsehne.
Leider hat dem __ Reiher das nicht gereicht um fern zu bleiben.
Vor 14 Tagen saß er im Teich, als ich grad raus wollte. Wir haben uns beide so erschrocken und er verfing sich in den Schnüren und kam nicht mehr weg.
Ich musste dieses riesen Vieh aus dem Teich retten. Der wär mir da fast ersoffen. Hab ihn angebrüllt, ihm mit dem Kescher gedroht aua ) und musste ihn letztendlich freischneiden. Er ist dann abgehauen.  Gott hatte ich Panik vor dem riesen Vogel. Und er hat einen Sarasa und einen __ Shubunkin rausgeholt und fein säuberlich auf den Rasen gelegt.
Ich dachte, er hätte draus gelernt, aber weit gefehlt. 2 Tage später stand er wieder af dem Rasen.


----------



## Henry07 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich auch gerade erst angemeldet, um mehr über dieses Thema zu erfahren.
Mußte bei mir gestern feststellen, dass ein Koi, natürlich der Größte, fehlt. Hatte aber noch Hoffung, dass er vielleicht noch auftaucht. 
Bin dann etwas später wieder in den Garten gegangen und habe eine schlimme Entdeckung auf dem Rasen machen müssen. 
Ich habe meinen Koi gefunden, leider nur seine Gräten und Rest Haut. Das war schrecklich.  :beeten
Bei mir laufen Katzen rum, die regelmäßig von meinem Hund vertrieben werden, aber der ist nicht immer da. Glaube auch nicht, dass die Katze den Koi rausgeholt hat, 35 cm.
So,
kann es sein, das der Reiher da war und von der Katze gestört wurde und sich dann über die Reste hergemacht hat? Der Reiher verschluckt doch den Fisch ganz, oder?

Wollte jetzt auch mit Reiherschreck und Wasserspiel den Teich sichern, zumintest versuchen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*



Henry07 schrieb:


> kann es sein, das der Reiher da war und von der Katze gestört wurde und sich dann über die Reste hergemacht hat? Der Reiher verschluckt doch den Fisch ganz, oder?



Ich denke so war es


----------



## Henry07 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Wenn ich die Reste wenigstens nicht gefunden hätte, wäre mir echt wohler.
Dann werde ich mal schnell handeln und hoffe, dass es ein bischen was bringt.
:?


----------



## goldfisch (8. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich - Eure Lösungen?*

Hallo,

ich habe das Mistvieh heute morgen am Teich erwischt, als ich auf dem Weg von Schule zur Arbeit den laufenden Gartenschlauch abdrehen wollte. Das hat Ihn also nicht weiter beeidruckt.

Bisher hatte ich übrigens einen künstlichen Storch am Teich stehen, da ich dachte das dieser als Konkurent nicht sein Freund ist. War also auch nichts.

Mit den Ausreissen vor mir hat er sich auch nicht  sondlerlich beeilt.

Ob er schon was gefressen hat weis ich nicht.

Jürgen


----------



## Horst T. (8. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich - Eure Lösungen?*

Also ich habe auch so ein Platikreiher, da lacht sich ein Echter doch kaputt :evil  Bei mir hat am Ende wirklich nur die Angelschnur geholfen, nehm eine die schön durchsichtig ist, um den Teich rum und ein paar mal quer drüber, dann ist Ruhe  :beeten..


----------



## Mondlicht (8. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich - Eure Lösungen?*

@ Mikozi
Also, das verdient natürlich Respekt. Der __ Reiher  holt sich bei Dir 2 Fische und Du
rettest ihn vor dem Ertrinken. Ich hätte sicherlich anders gehandelt, gehe beim Thema Reiher eher mit Jo-Hamburg Meinungskonform. 
Ich will nur für Dich und Deine Fische hoffen, daß sich Deine generöse Rettungaktion nicht noch als fatales Eigentor herausstellt. Wenn der Reiher erstmal spitzkriegt, das Du ihm nicht ans Leder willst, wird er wohlmöglich noch mutiger. Und noch ein kleiner Tip, falls jemand in die gleiche Situation kommen sollte und einen Reiher befreit. Passt auf  eure Augen auf, die Biester hacken ganz gezielt mit dem Schnabel nach den Augen des Gegners, wenn sie sich in Lebensgefahr wähnen und keinen Ausweg mehr sehen.


----------



## mikozi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich - Eure Lösungen?*

Ja, ich hab höllisch aufgepasst, das er möglichst nicht an mich heran kam. Aber der war dermaßen ruhig, ich war selbst im Nachhinein verwundert. Er hat sich regelrecht ergeben, hatte ich das Gefühl.
Ich wollte ihn einfach nur aus dem Teich heraus haben und hab nur an meine Fische gedacht. Wie ich beim nächsten mal reagieren werde, weiß ich auch noch nicht, aber irgendwann ist vielleicht auch meine Geduld am Ende. Alle, denen ich diese Aktion erzählt habe, fragten, warum haste den nicht ersaufen lassen?
Ich kann nur von mir selber sagen, das ich unter so extremen Adrenalinschüben zu Sachen fähig bin, die ich sonst wohl nie machen würde. Als er 2 Tage später wieder im Garten stand, dachte ich auch nur:Oh Gott, der ist so riesig und mit dem hab ich mich angelegt....?


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich - Eure Lösungen?*



mikozi schrieb:


> ...warum haste den nicht ersaufen lassen?...



Weil sich ein wirklicher Tierfreund instinktiv dagegen entscheidet, ein Tier ohne Not sterben zu lassen, nur weil es seiner Natur folgt. Und man in diesem Augenblick handelt, ohne nach Schuld und Unschuld zu fragen. Das macht den Menschen menschlich.

Deshalb von mir für diese Aktion


----------



## MarcusNham (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Schutz gegen  Reiher*

Moin Henry, 

Ich denke eher nicht das eine Katze den Reiher gestört hat. Der hätte den Fisch ohne Probleme geschluckt. ich würde eher auf eine Katze tippen.
(an meiner Lieblingsangelstrecke tummeln sich regelmäßig zwischen 10 und 20 Reiher auf 2 KM da sieht man öfter schonmal Reiher die große Fische einfach so verschlucken, wobei man sich denkt der Fisch passt da nicht rein  )

Gruß Marcus


----------



## mikozi (9. Mai 2009)

*AW:  Graureiher am Teich - Eure Lösungen?*

Danke....es war echt irgendwie instinktiv....nun ja...
Sicher gehen die Meinungen da auseinander. Man will ja seine Fische beschützen.
Der __ Reiher folgt ja wirklich nur seiner Natur. Er hat schlicht und ergreifend einfach nur Hunger. Und wenn ich einen "um die Ecke bringen" würde, kommt evtl. ein anderer. Das wird ja sicher nicht der einzige hier in der Gegend sein. Zumindest hab ich sie letzte Woche schon laut schreiend zu zweit am Himmel kreisen sehen.


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Wir haben uns entschieden, einige der öfters vorkommenden Themen in Sammelthemen zusammen zu führen, um etwas mehr Übersichtlichkeit zu erzeugen.
Die vielen "Fischreiher" waren als erstes an der Reihe. 

Deshalb haben jetzt manche Beiträge nur einen Bezug, wenn man sich zu den Fragen/Antworten die Überschrift "AW: ......" ansieht.
Dieses kleine Problem wird es in Zukunft aber hoffentlich nicht mehr geben.


Wir wünschen allen Betroffenen viel Erfolg beim Beschützen Ihrer Fische.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

sehr korrekt  endlich mal ein Sammelfrd :freu ...


----------



## Maik2237 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche Reiherzaun...*



hasn3 schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> binde doch einfach einen Rottweiler an einer langen Leine am Teich an..... dann haste auch Ruhe mit den Katzen
> 
> ...


Hallo,
das kann ich nur bestätigen habe zwei Rottis im Garten laufen und keine Katze, funktioniert Super  und selber darf ich auch noch am Teich.
Und gegen den __ Fischreiher eine Silberkugel im Teich wirkt wunder,seit 2 Jahren noch keinen __ Reiher gehabt.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Big Fish (28. Mai 2009)

*Was macht ihr gegen die bösen  Graureiher ???*

Hallo Hobby-Gartenteicher/in  ,

Leider habe ich festgestellt, dass ein Graureiher bei mir bis jetzt ein Schubunkie-Fisch getötet hat  !!!
Außerdem hat er einen __ Goldfisch Flossen abgerissen, welcher aber überlebt hat  !!! ( Kleine Frage : Wachsen Flossen und Schuppen nach ??? )
Deswegen wollte ich Fragen :
Wie verhindert ihr, dass ein Graureiher eure Fische raubt ???
Bis jetzt haben wir ein Netz darauf gelegt  , welches aber nicht so toll ist. Jeden Tag bracuhen wir etwa eine Viertel-Stunde, um das Netzt sicher darauf zu legen, damit die Fische auch ja nicht rausschwimmen können.
Das Problem : Die Zeit und die Fische , denke ich, sind richtig traurig darüber , da sie nicht an die Oberfläsche können, da ja das Netzt darauf ist.
Sie können keine Luft hohlen und nichts an der Oberfläsche schnappen         ( __ Fliegen, Futter, etc. ). Das finde ist nicht so toll für die Fische.
Außerdem ist das mit den 2 Fischen passiert, als das Netzt darauf war.
Und ein anderer Punkt : Die Fische schaffen es machnmal raus und sind dann auf dem Netzt, wo nicht viel Wasser darüber ist --> Sie ersticken fast und kämpfen ums überleben + Leichte Beute für den __ Fischreiher !!!

Bitte helft mir !!!
Und bitte erklärt mir bitte gut wir ihr das so macht, damit ich es auch verstehe  .
Danke an alle !!!

BIG FISH NEED YOUR HELP :shock !!!


----------



## Big Fish (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen die bösen GRAUHREIEHR ???*

PS: Ich bin neu im Forum  :
Kann man irgendwie auf einen Button oder sonst irgend etwas klicken, um auf alle Fragen zu kommen ???


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen die bösen GRAUHREIEHR ???*

Ich antworte "namenslosen" ja äußerst ungern,
noch dazu, wenn sie offentsichtlich die Suchfunktion nicht nutzen :evil

aber bitte :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12903/?q=Reiher

und das Netz sollte nicht IN den Teich,sondern ÜBER den Teich gespannt werden.

Ausserdem sind __ Graureiher nicht böse, sondern ganz liebe Tiere.


----------



## freimaurer (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen die bösen GRAUHREIEHR ???*

mein reiherschutz klappt super

gruss heiko


----------



## Raven (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen die bösen GRAUHREIEHR ???*

Hallo Big Fish!

Da wir in der Nähe eines Waldes voller Fischzuchtteiche leben, kenne ich das Problem gut 

Ich mache da gar nix gegen, weil meine Fsiche sich gut unter der Seerose verstecken können und ich gegen eine Populationsbegrenzung nichts einzuwenden habe, aber ich kann Dir die Methoden meiner Freunde und Bekannten kurz vorstellen:

1. Technik vs. Nature
Da gibt´s alles, vom Bewegungsmelder bis zur Autokanone. 
- Bewegungsmelder 
Funktioniert erstaunlich gut bei einem Bekannten. Rings um den Teich sind Diese "Begrüße Gäste an der Tür" Bewegungsmelder-Hunde im Gestrüpp versteckt und bellen los, sobald sich etwas größeres (wie ein __ Reiher) über der Wasseroberfläche zeigt. Bisher hat das simultane bellen aus dem nicht einsehbaren Unterholz jeden Reiher in die Flucht geschlagen.

- Stolperdraht
Eine Bekannte hat rings um den Teich einen dünnen Draht gespannt. Da Reiher (wohl angeblich) selten direkt im Wasser landen, sondern lieber vom Ufer reinstarken, lassen sie vom Teich ab, wenn sie nicht mehr rein starken können...meint sie zumindest. Ihr Ufer ist recht steil, in so fern vielleicht nur was für Sonderformen.

- Automatische Wasserkanone
Gibt´s wohl im Baumarkt. Bewegungsmelder mit angeschlossenem __ Wasserschlauch. Der Killer für jede Beziehung  Natürlich ziemlich wirkungsvoll, kein Reiher wird gerne geduscht. Über die Zielgenauigkeit kann ich nichts sagen, hab´ das Ding nie in Aktion gesehen. Da lässt sich kein Reiher (mehr) blicken.

Einrichtung
- Plexiglasplatte
ein guter Freund hat eine Plexiglasplatte im Wasser, knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche über der Tiefzone. Die kann der Reiher nicht sehen, was zu Schnabelschmerz führt, wenn er versucht die Leckerbissen unter der Platte zu erwischen. 

- Reiherfigur
Soll den Reiher zu der Annahme verleiten, der Platz sei schon besetzt. Funktioniert ähnlich gut wie die Kunstkrähen die Tauben verjagen sollen. Bloß sind Reiher noch schlauer als Tauben. Die gucken sich das `ne Stunde an, stellen fest, dass der Kollege etwas letargisch ist und gehen trotzdem futtern.

Von allen Lösungen, die ich bisher im Einsatz gesehen habe gefällt mir die mit den Bewegungsmeldern am besten. Die hat auch den Vorteil, dass sie Katzen gleich mit verjagt. Die Wasserkanone mag effizinent sein, aber erstens sieht sie matialisch aus und zweitens schießt sie auch auf Postboten, Lebensgefährten etc. 

Die Plexiglasplatte funktioniert zwar auch, aber meins wäre das nicht.


----------



## Big Fish (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen die bösen GRAUHREIEHR ???*

Ich habe nichts gegen __ Graureiher !!!
Ich finde sie auch schön !!!
Aber gegenüber meinen Fischen sind die Graureiher eben Böse.
Und bei der Suche habe ich nur etwas von Plastik Fischen und drehbaren Fischreihern gelesen ;-)
Sorry !!!


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen die bösen  Graureiher ???*

Hi.

Ebenfalls sorry, aber dann suchst Du eindeutig nicht richtig!

Nur das Wort "Graureiher" (richtig geschrieben und nicht "GRAUHREIEHR"  ) in der Suchfunktion führt zu sehr vielen Treffern. Dabei auch zum erst kürzlich zusammengestellten Sammelthema, welches Eugen verlinkt hat.
Deshalb häng ich diese Beiträge jetzt dort mit dran.

Warum? Weil wir nicht noch mehr Themen um böse __ Reiher, Graureiher, __ Fischreiher oder Reier ohne H brauchen.


----------



## Salmo Trutta Fario (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi Leute,
Eine Frage 
Hab jetzt nen Reiherzaun ( Elektro Zaun) am Teich und der Funktioniert auch wunderbar aber eines Frage ich mich: Was passiert wenn der Zaun aus irgendeinen Grund Verbindung mit dem Teichwasser bekommt?

Sterben alle Fische?

Oder werden sie betäubt wenn sie dann in der Nähe Schwimmen?

MfG Timothy


----------



## Raven (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ohne Deinen Zaun zu kennen würde ich sagen, dass hängt davon ab wieviel Saft Du da drauf hast. 

Um sie alle um zu bringen muss das schon gefährliche Stromstärken haben, aber auch vorher ist Strom im Wasser nie gut 

So oder so wird es den Fischen nicht gefallen :?

Hier in Bonn wurden mal Goldfische die sich im Wolfgangssee angesiedelt hatten mit Strom betäubt, eingesammelt und verschenkt. Das waren (laut google) 520 Volt. Über Ampere steht da leider nichts. 

Das scheinen sie also zu überleben. Ausprobieren würde ich es trotzdem nicht


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Servus Timothy

Herzlich Willkommen

Dein Nick verrät mir, daß du ein Freund der Forellen bist.

Ich denke es wird erst einmal die Sicherung fallen, ist ja ein massiver Kurzschluß. Was allerdings in der kurzen Auslösezeit der Sicherung passieren wird .

[OT]Nun zu Dir und deinem Zuchtteich, ist doch ein Zuchtteich bei deinem Besatz ?
7 x Regenbogenforelle (Oncorhynchus mykiss, früher: Salmo gairdneri und S. irideus)
45 x Forelle (Salmo trutta)
1 x Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio)

Wenn nicht, würde ich meinen du hast 
einen gänzlich falschen Besatz (Bachfische bis auf den einen Karpfen)
einen massiven Überbesatz

Bitte stell uns doch deinen Teich Hier einmal vor.

Hört sich nach einem sehr interessanten Teich an.[/OT]


----------



## Salmo Trutta Fario (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi,

Ja Stimmt ich bin ein großer Freund der Forellen,

Also Laut Bedienungsanleitung steht 6000V - 6500V und über Ampére steht da leider auch nichts.
Naja da muss man einfach aufpassen.

Zum Thema Aufzuchtteich:
Mein Teich (Wird auch Vorgestellt irgendwann) ist durch einer Quelle gespeist und die Salmoniden sind trauriger weise später zum verzehr gedacht.
Ahja wieso Überbesatz bei 65000 Liter ?

Gelöster Sauerstoff: 11,2mg/L
Temperatur : 15,1°C

MfG Timothy


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Servus Timothy



> Nun zu Dir und deinem Zuchtteich, ist doch ein Zuchtteich bei deinem Besatz ?
> 7 x Regenbogenforelle (Oncorhynchus mykiss, früher: Salmo gairdneri und S. irideus)
> 45 x Forelle (Salmo trutta)
> 1 x Karpfen (Cyprinus carpio)
> ...



Überbesatz: falls es nicht ein Zuchtteich ist  halte ich für Grenzwertig 
Wird zwar durch eine Quelle gespeist (kaltes, sauerstoffreiches Wasser) aber die Strömung eines Baches ist nicht vorhanden (in der Strömung stehen). Oder ist dein Teich, als Bachlauf ausgebildet 

Bei einem Aufzuchtteich ist der Besatz o.k (sind ja nicht lange drinn, eigentlich wie lange ???).


----------



## Salmo Trutta Fario (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi Helmut,

Du hast schon recht mit der Strömung, den Bachforellen würde es natürlich sehr gefallen.
Die Fische (außer der Karpfen) werden im Nächsten Sommer abgefischt und zum größtenteil geräuchert.
Das alles muss ich sagen fällt mir schon sehr schwer da man nach einiger Zeit schon an den Tieren hängt (selbst als Angler).

MfG Timothy


----------



## bodo61 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Salmo Trutta Fario schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Eine Frage
> Hab jetzt nen Reiherzaun ( Elektro Zaun) am Teich und der Funktioniert auch wunderbar aber eines Frage ich mich: Was passiert wenn der Zaun aus irgendeinen Grund Verbindung mit dem Teichwasser bekommt?
> 
> ...



In dem Zaun fließt nur ein sehr geringer Strom, vielleicht ein paar mA.
Und da Wasser eine sehr geringe Leitfähigkeit besitzt, wird da auch nicht viel passieren. Da muß ein Fisch schon direkt am Draht vorbeischwimmen, um Schaden zu nehmen.


----------



## Salmo Trutta Fario (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi Bodo,
Danke für deine Antwort das beruhigt mich aber Jetzt.
Obwohl also wenn man dran packt bekommt man schon kräftig einen ab.

MfG Timothy


----------



## Eugen (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Und da Wasser eine sehr geringe Leitfähigkeit besitzt, wird da auch nicht viel passieren. .



Hi Bodo,

wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst.
Bei destillierten Wasser kann ich dir noch zustimmen.
Nicht aber bei unseren "Teichwässern"  
Da kannst du Leitfähigkeiten von 200 bis 600µS messen.

Wenn es so wäre,wie du sagst, könnte man ja gut mit Fön im Badewasser leben. :crazy
Und wozu die ganzen FI-Schalter einbauen ?

Merke: Strom und Wasser ist NO-GO


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Salmo Trutta Fario schrieb:


> Obwohl also wenn man dran packt bekommt man schon kräftig einen ab.



Hi Timothy,

Du hast doch hoffentlich keinen für die Kuhweide, oder?


----------



## Salmo Trutta Fario (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi,
Nein das ist schon einer für den Teich. Der heißt Pond Defence 100.

MfG Timothy


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Na, da bin ich aber beruhigt. Wir hatten hier schon andere Beispiele.


----------



## Raven (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hier bei uns am Wald gibt´s so einen Spezialisten, der hat um seinen Teich einen Zaun mit High-Voltage Warnschildern, aber in der Mitte eine kleine Insel. Ratet mal, wer da zum Frühschoppen vorbei kommt


----------



## krautte1 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was macht ihr gegen die bösen  Graureiher ???*



Big Fish schrieb:


> Hallo Hobby-Gartenteicher/in  ,
> 
> Leider habe ich festgestellt, dass ein Graureiher bei mir bis jetzt ein Schubunkie-Fisch getötet hat  !!!
> Außerdem hat er einen __ Goldfisch Flossen abgerissen, welcher aber überlebt hat  !!! ( Kleine Frage : Wachsen Flossen und Schuppen nach ??? )
> ...



Hallo, hier ist Gerhard, der das gleiche Problem hatte. 
Vor etwa 2 Jahren habe ich Angelschnüre (kaum sichtbar) über den Teich und in die Anflugschneise des Reihers über meinen Garten gespannt.
Gleichzeitig habe ich einen Reiherschreck (Bewegungsmelder mit Wasserspritz) installiert.
Seither habe ich Ruhe vor __ Reiher! Und in 200 Meter horsten Reiher!
Ich glaube, die Angelschnüre stören ihn. auch von einem anderen teichbesitzer habe ich gleiche positive Meldung bekommen.
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2009)

*gestern war der  Reiher da *

Guten Morgen,

da ich im Moment nicht sehr oft am Teich bin, musste ich leider gestern Nachmittag einen Verlust feststellen. :evil   

Ihr wisst ja das ich um den Teich Angelsehne gespannt habe. Nur, vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mal wieder ein paar Pflanzen aus ihren Töpfen befreit und die Stäbe an denen die Angelsehne befestigt ist (die vorher in diesen Töpfen steckten) nun einfach zwischen die Steine gesteckt. 

Leider hatten die somit kein starkes Gewicht mehr am Fuß und der Reiher als er vermutlich gestern ganz früh morgens kam) hat sie einfach in den Teich umgestoßen beim reinwatscheln. - > komisch das er sich da nicht erschrocken hat 

Meine Goldies sind dann warscheinlich auch direkt zu ihm hin, da sie immer neugierig sind und mir mittlerweile aus der Hand fressen, hatten sie wohl auch keine Angst vor ihm :crazy

*Die Reiher haben ja im Moment Nachwuchs und ich kann euch allen nur empfehlen eure Sicherungen zu prüfen. *

 Na ja , da hat Papa Reiher ja einen Super Frohenleichnamsschmaus mit nach Hause gebracht.

Von meinen 9 kleinen so 8-10cm Goldies sind noch 6 übrig. 
Von meinen 5 größeren 15-18cm Goldies noch 2. 
Und von meinen beiden wunderschönen Japan Schleierschwanzgoldies nur noch einer.   

Alle anderen, dunkleren Fischies wie meine Goldschleien und __ Silberkarpfen sind noch alle da. Obwohl das Teichwasser klar bis auf den Grund ist und er sie auch hätte sehen und haben können.

Ich frag mich nur wie er die alle wechgekriegt hat.

Na ja, als Notmaßnahme hab ich erstmal sofort mein Laubschutznetz gespannt da wir ja alle wissen das er wiederkommen wird wenn er Erfolg hatte. Das bleibt nun erstmal drauf bis ich mehr Zeit habe.

Nun muss ich also leider mit den wenigen Fischies leben da die Finanzkasse leer ist und dies sicher auch erstmal so bleiben wird.


----------



## Inken (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: gestern war der  Reiher da *

Hallo Ralf!

Ich fühle mit dir! 

Auch bei uns hat sich die Zahl der Goldfische in den letzten Tagen auf eigenartige Weise um die Hälfte reduziert. Mit dabei wahrscheinlich unser PrinzValium, den wir im letzten Jahr mühevoll im AQ über den Winter gebracht haben, als er sein Schwimmblasenproblem hatte.. Nun hat unser Wasser derzeit einen netten Grünstich, so daß ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen kann, wieviele fehlen. Aber an der Oberfläche waren sie schon seit einer Woche nicht mehr. 

Sollte es tatsächlich der Reiher gewesen sein, werde ich a) Umleitungsschilder zum Nachbarn aufstellen (Koiteich mit Überbesatz)  oder aber b) von Goldfischen Abstand nehmen. Die leuchten halt zu schön. __ Moderlieschen oder Elritzen haben vielleicht eher eine Chance...

Mein Beileid!


----------



## nico1985 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: gestern war der  Reiher da *

hallo, hat er den wenigstens die Folie heile gelassen?
gruß nico


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: gestern war der  Reiher da *

@ Inken, Danke fürs Beileid 


@ nico, folie ist noch ok, er ist wohl auf die steine der randzone gestiegen und hat dann von oben zugeschnappt - hast du denn schon mal gehört das ein reiher die folie durchpiekt ? - oder wieso fragst du ob die folie noch ok ist


----------



## Eugen (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: gestern war der  Reiher da *



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> hast du denn schon mal gehört das ein reiher die folie durchpiekt ?



[OT]Das noch nicht, aber Osterhasen sollen Eier legen
und der Storch bringt die Kinder.  [/OT]


----------



## bigpit12 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: gestern war der  Reiher da *

mein beileid
im vorletztem jahr hat auch nen reiher meine kompletten goldies (8 stück) geholt. 

im moment bin ich völlig fischlos. 

lg pit


----------



## Gerd11 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: gestern war der  Reiher da *

Hallo
Ich spanne schon 4 jahre eine Angelschnur Quer über den Teich und in der mitte baumelt eine CD
bis jetzt hat sich noch nie ein Reiher an den Teich getraut obwohl sie als den Teich überfliegen
gruss gerd


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: gestern war der  Reiher da *

Hi Gerd,

das mit der CD kenne ich noch nicht, hab letztens gelesen das die lichtreflektion einer im teich schwimmenden spiegelkugel ebenfalls den reiher verschrecken könnte.

Ich denke dein vorschlag sollte mit in dem sammelthread aufgenommen werden


----------



## Horst T. (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: gestern war der  Reiher da *

hallo Ralf, das mit deinen Fischen tut mit leid...

Wie ich diese Reiher ha....:evil....
Aber solange wie er drüben bei dir in GE ist...

Nichts für ungut, wird schon wieder, spann die Angelschnur neu und evtl. etwas dichter dann klappt das auch..


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: gestern war der  Reiher da *

Genau aus diesem Grund .... "REIHER".... wird es bei uns keine Fische im Teich geben!
Luftlinie 300 m hat ein Forellenzüchter seine Teiche. Wir haben reichlich Reiher hier!
Der gute Mann hat auch Angelschnüre kreuz und quer über seine Teiche gespannt, insgesamt hat er 4 nebeneinander liegende.... und daran "angeheftet" Alufolien-Streifen, die sich auch beim leisesten Windhauch bewegen.
Wir unterhielten uns kürzlich und er sagte mir, daß er seit der "Alufolienstreifen-Strategie" mehr und mehr Ruhe hat vor diesen Räubern - schließlich ist jede Forelle bares Geld für ihn.... und lecker Grillgut für uns
Eva-Maria


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: gestern war der Reiher da *

Hi,

irgendwie habe ich gehört, daß es so einen Reiherschreck gibt ?? 

Der soll mit Wasser auf Reiher und Katzen und so schiessen... und wirkt 150%ig oder auch so eine Kupferkugel oder....und... 




Oh Herr, gib mir Geist ! :scherz3


----------



## nico1985 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

@ nico, folie ist noch ok, er ist wohl auf die steine der randzone gestiegen und hat dann von oben zugeschnappt - hast du denn schon mal gehört das ein reiher die folie durchpiekt ? - oder wieso fragst du ob die folie noch ok ist  
__________________
liebe Grüße aus GE, Ralf


nein gehört habe ich das noch nicht, aber er wird ja wohl bestimmt spitze Finger haben, und natürlich ja wenn er den Fisch schnappen will ,könnte es doch sein das er ein Loch rein Pickt!

gruß nico


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Wir haben ja leider noch keinen Teich, sind in der Planungsphase....
Ein lieber Bekannter von uns hat eine Forellenzucht, 4 große Becken... und hatte immer Ärger mit den Reihern. Bei dem reich gedeckten Tisch haben sich die Reiher aus den Forellen nur das Beste rausgepickt, Nachschub war ja gesichert!! Und es hat reichlich Bussarde, Falken und Milane hier, hat die Reiher überhaupt nicht interessiert.
Bis der Forellenzüchter eines Tages auf die Idee kam, Angelschnüre zu spannen, kreuz und quer über die Becken .... und daran *Alufolienstreifen* zu befestigen. Da hier immer ein wenig Wind geht, bewegen sich diese Alufolienstreifen ständig und rascheln obendrein... und wenn die Sonne scheint, "blitzt" es ordentlich.
Hat super geholfen. 
Dies kann ich nur so weitergeben.... vielleicht ist das ja eine zündende Idee für den einen oder anderen von euch,
die noch "teichlose"
Eva-Maria


----------



## Redlisch (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,

ich glaub es ja nicht, ein Reiher war vor ner Stunde bei mir :shock

Ich vermisse seit 2 Tagen eine von meinen 3 Blauen Orfen, sie tauchte zu den Fütterungen nicht auf, was sie sonst immer machte.

Heute haben wir den ganzen Tag am Teich gearbeitet, ich war dann 5 Minuten rein gegangen um mir ein Feierabendweizen zu machen. Die Hunde hatte ich im Schlepptau.

Als ich wieder raus kam, hätte ich beinahe mein Glas fallen gelassen, wer sass da im Teich.... ein Reiher ! :evil

Mir ist immer noch nicht klar wie er gelandet ist, die einzige Möglichkeit ist mein Steg. Um dem Teich sind an 3 Seiten hohe __ Tannen und Fichten, an der 4. unser Haus.

Er ist von meiner Terassenbaustelle in den Teich gestiegen, gut das wird nach Vollendung nicht mehr möglich sein, dann landet er auf 2m Tiefe.

Die Hunde waren natürlich mal wieder nicht da, wenn man sie braucht ... sie mussten ja bei Frauchen aufpassen das sie nicht mit dem Abendbrot krümelt.

Die beiden durften dann erstmal bei mir antreten :smoki

Ich habe meine Überwachungkameras nun anders programmiert, mal sehen ob ich den draufbekomme und sehe wie er runterkommt.

Für den Start reichten ihn 4m Anlauf mit mir im Nacken, er schaffte es gerade noch übers Hausdach.

Axel, der jetzt mehr auf die Kamera schaut als auf den Fernseher.

Edit: Ich habe gerade noch mal die Überwachungskameras durchgeschaut, auf dem Steg ist er nicht gelandet, bleibt somit nur meine Baustelle übrig.
Ich war genau 6 Minuten und 32 Sekunden nicht am Teich, diese Gelegenheit hat er genutzt ...


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (5. Juli 2009)

* Fischreiher*

hallo zusammen,
habe was interessantes gefunden.
http://www.gartentotal.de/information.php?info_id=18&osCsid=mb4sls0vsvldlpvnrtjrck2t07

was habt ihr für reiherschutz???
thank in vorraus.


----------



## krautte1 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

hallo Jackie,
Vor 2 Jahren hat der Reiher auch bei mir gewildert. Danach habe ich 2 Reiherschrecks gekauft-Reichweite etwa 5 m.
Außerdem habe ich über dem Teich, um den Teich und über meinen Garten mehrere Angelschnüre gespannt. Diese sind fast unsichtbar.
Seitdem habe ich kein Problem mit dem Reiher mehr, obwohl dies in ca. 200 m Entf. nisten.
Auch ein Bekannter hat Angelschnüre gespannt(ohne Reiherschreck) und hat seither auch kein Problem mehr


Gruß Gerhard


----------



## Momo-M (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Huhu,

ich habe mir nach dem Reiherangriff den E-Zaun (Pond Protector) gekauft.

Seitdem schint der Reiher weg zu sein. Meine Fische sind zumindestens wieder sehr zutraulich.

Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen.

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Das mit den Angelschnüren über den Garten kann ich nur bestätigen, klappt Wunderbar. Wir haben laufend Reiher hier, beim Nachbarn hat er auch schon gewildert, zu mir mag er wohl nicht kommen


----------



## newbee (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema Fischreiher bzw. Reiher*

Ich glaube der war Heute morgen bei mir zu Besuch

Ich vermisse meine Koidame obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das er Sie geholt hat ca.55cm und geschätzte 3kilo die Dicke platzte fast:?

Kann das sein das er sooooooo große Fische holt
wenn ich den erwische dann gibt es


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Unwahrscheinlich das der Reiher sich so einen Koi holt. 
Hoffentlich hat er ihn nicht verletzt, nicht das der Koi jetzt irgendwo rumdümpelt. Schau nochmal genau nach.


----------



## newbee (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema Fischreiher bzw. Reiher*

Guten Morgen Uwe

Momentan habe ich keine Sichttiefe im Teich wegen Algen ( keine UVC )
Ist jetzt der zweite Tag an dem Sie nicht gesehen habe alle anderen Schwimmen munter umher und lassen sich sehen nur Sie nicht das macht mir etwas Sorgen


----------



## WsKarin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hat ein Fisch oder __ Graureiher bestimmte "Jagd"zeiten oder kommt der den ganzen Tag über ??

LG
Karin


----------



## Redlisch (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Nabend,

heute war er wieder in den Abendstunden da, 

Anhang anzeigen 2009-07-24_21-28-26-178_1.mpg

Wie man sieht hat er wieder Erfolg gehabt :evil

Morgen wird Schadenskontrolle gemacht, ich habe ihn nur durch Zufall erwischt, als ich die Jalousie vom Arbeitszimmer runter gelassen habe flog etwas großes auf...

Da hatte er sich schon eine halbe Stunde an meinen Fischen satt gefressen.

Er hat am Teich von allen Seiten gejagt, ich habe mir ebend die Videos angeschaut, diesmal ist er noch davon gekommen, denn er konnte gerade noch starten als ich mit den Hunden rauslief.

2 Eisvögel habe ich auch wieder, diese werden aber gedultet, da sie sich nur an den riesen Fischschwarm von Kleinstfischen verköstigen.

Dieser Geselle hat es nun aber übertrieben, ich werde nicht den ganzen Garten mit schnüren überspannen ....

Sollte auch nur eine __ Orfe, __ Rotfeder, __ Nase fehlen (davon habe ich nur je 4 Stück, und diese fressen mittlerweile aus der Hand) oder ein Koi eine Verletzung haben, wird er sich in Valhalla wiederfinden ...

Axel


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema Fischreiher bzw. Reiher*

1. Aufschrei

Hurra... ich bin der Erste !!


Hi Axel,

Du wirst doch wohl nicht zum Widerstand gegen die so beliebten, schönen, majestätischen, traumhaften, armen und als wärs noch nicht genug unter Naturschutz stehenden Viecher aufrufen ?? 

Du bist ein ganz Pöser !! 

Sei da mal vorsichtig.. sonst wirst Du gekreuzigt, gevierteilt und in der Luft zerrissen.

Trotzdem verstehe ich Dich, wie jeder andere der damit eigene Erfahrungen gemacht hat und nicht nur irgendetwas anderes nachplappert.


----------



## ebo (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich kann dich gut verstehen Axel aber sei vorsichtig was du hier äußerst.

Ein Reiher steht unter Artenschutz. Da muss man sich etwas anderes einfallen lassen als den, deinen Worten folgend, ins Valhalla zu schicken.

Gruß
ebo


----------



## Redlisch (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> Du bist ein ganz Pöser !!
> 
> Sei da mal vorsichtig.. sonst wirst Du gekreuzigt, gevierteilt und in der Luft zerrissen.





			
				ebo schrieb:
			
		

> deinen Worten folgend, ins Valhalla zu schicken.




@ JO: Damit habe ich persönlich kein Problem, so ist nun mal die Natur, fressen und gefressen werden.

Wer sich im Revier meiner Hunde aufhält muss halt mit dem Risiko leben es nicht mehr zu verlassen ... ich werde nichts aktiv gegen den unerwünschten Eindringling machen.

Bald hat sich das Thema eh erledigt, da eine Umgehungsstrasse durch die Wiesen in der Nähe einer Sumpfpfläche wo die Reiher immer stehen gebaut wird. Die Bagger sind schon angerückt...

Ich habe schon einiges an Tieren aufgepäppelt, von Jungvögeln wo die Forst mitten in der Brutzeit halbe Wälder gefällt hat (was uns vorher untersagt wurde, da es ein ortsprägender Wald war, von uns war geplant ein drittel zu fällen - aufzuforsten - nach 5 Jahren das nächste drittel usw. Weg musste der Nadelwald, da die Bäume zu alt waren), habe große Totholzhaufen auf dem Grundstück angelegt wo allerhand Igel, __ Salamander und co ein Zuhause bekommen habe. Dieses Gebiet habe ich sogar durch einen Zaun gesichert und überlasse es sich selbst. Fledermäuse und auch wieder Eisvögel sind regelmäßig hier. In der Hinsicht brauche ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen. Ich bin zwar kein übertriebener Tierfreund oder Grüner, wenn ein Tier leidet versuche ich zu helfen.

Rote Liste:

Kategorie 1: Vom Aussterben bedroht:
- __ Bitterling

Kategorie 2: Stark gefährdet:
- __ Karausche
- __ Nase

Kategorie 3: Gefährdet:
- __ Elritze
- __ Moderlieschen
- __ Rotfeder

All diese habe ich im Teich, und werde sie auch schützen ....

So, und nun dürfen die, welche es möchten weiter Aufschreien ... und vergesst nicht die Katzenbesitzer welche die Katzen nach draussen lassen mit in den Topf zu werfen, allerhand Singvögel stehen auch auf dieser Liste !

Thema für mich beendet !

Axel


----------



## Annett (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ach liebster Jo.


Wenn es doch nur ausschließlich ein "Nachplappern" wäre.... wie einfach wäre doch die kleine, heile Koibeschützerwelt. 


Auch mir hatte der Reiher aus dem alten Teich neben einem Koi (den schönsten und teuersten, mit immerhin 70 Euro Anschaffungspreis) mit Sicherheit auch unzählige Goldfische geholt. Unter anderem einen, den ich in einem Mörtelkübel wegen einer Katzenattacke extra gesetzt hatte, damit ich ihn mit Medizin behandeln konnte.
Am Morgen vor seiner "Entlassung" in den Teich war der Fisch über Nacht einfach weg.... (Abdeckung mit einem Netz vergessen )

Deswegen habe ich dem Reiher trotzdem nicht nach dem Leben getrachtet, sondern einen Reiherschreck installiert. Und wenn der nicht geholfen hätte, dann hätte ich sicherlich im Forum eine andere Lösung gefunden und solange ausprobiert, bis es fkt. hätte. 

Da der Teich allgemein nicht so richtig koigeeignet war, wohnt der letzte Koi seit dem Herbst in H, aber das ist Dir ja sicherlich bekannt. 
Der Goldfischteich ist mal klar, mal weniger klar. Goldfische sind reichlich vorhanden, genauso wie __ Hornkraut, um sich darin und unter den Seerosenblättern zu verstecken. 
Unterdessen fkt. der Reiherschreck seit  mind. 3 Jahren nicht mehr (kein Wasseranschluß) und trotzdem werden es nicht merklich weniger Fische. 
Woran es liegt?


----------



## ebo (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich schreie nicht auf du bist als genug um zu Wissen was du tust 

ebo


----------



## Marlene (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

diesen Gesellen habe ich ganz früh morgens erwischt. Leider ließ er mir nicht genug Zeit um ihn richtig zu fotografieren


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Mal wieder ein Beweis das Reiher (aber ist das nicht ein Storch auf den Bildern ?) wirklich ganz hübsche Vögel sind  Solange sie woanders sind


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> (aber ist das nicht ein Storch auf den Bildern ?)



Ach Üwchen  - es gibt doch auch bestimmt in Deiner Nähe einen fähigen Augenoptiker, oder ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Mich haben die schwarzen Flügelenden irritiert 

Aber da du ja Lichtjahre Älter und dadurch erfahrender bist Elschen, glaube ich dir das natürlich. Und ich habe in meinem Alter noch 100%/100% :smoki


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich hab aber 'ne neue Brille, mit der kann ich gaaanz viel sehen - wenn ich denn endlich mit ihr zurechtkomme 

Aber mal im Ernst für alle, die es noch nicht wussten: Der kleine, aber feine Unterschied: Der Storch fliegt mit gestrecktem Hals, der Reiher "faltet" ihn zusammen, wie auf dem Foto von Marlene zu sehen.


----------



## Norbert.M (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Leute!

Wenn Fischreiher erstmal einen Teich aufgespürt haben, werden sie so lange zurück kommen, bis wirklich kein Fisch mehr drin ist.......
Habe es selber erfahren dürfen, hat mir 18 Kois 10 bis 45 cm größe und einige Goldfische gefressen. Bis der teich leer war......
Wenn er sie das da flache zonen drin sind, fliegt er auch sofort im teich, mit eigenen Augen gesehen. 
Ich habe dann wieder ganz neu angefangen, um den teich rum habe ich dann Stangen in die erde gehauen...schauen 50 cm raus, dann gebogen richtig Teich noch mal 30 cm länge, diese mit Weidezaunband in 20 cm Abständen gezogen und an einem Weidezaungerät angeschlossen......das hilft, und ist das einzigste was wirklich hilft.....

Wenn ihr mal einen bei euch seht, dann beobachtet ihn mal einige zeit, ihr werdet sehen, das diese Tiere nicht dumm sind, und sie wissen wie sie an ihrer beute rankommen.....


Liebe Grüße 

Norbert


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Norbert.M schrieb:


> ...diese mit Weidezaunband in 20 cm Abständen gezogen und an einem Weidezaungerät angeschlossen.....



Dir ist aber schon klar, das ein richtiges Weidezaungerät für größere Tiere ausgelegt ist  und so einen Vogel oder aber auch kleinere Tiere, die nur trinken wollen, mehr als nur erschrecken kann.

Es gibt diese Geräte auch extra für den Teich, da passt die Ladung dann.

Die Lösung muss vergrämen heißen, nicht umbringen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Der kleine, aber feine Unterschied: Der Storch fliegt mit gestrecktem Hals, der Reiher "faltet" ihn zusammen, wie auf dem Foto von Marlene zu sehen.



Vielen Dank liebes Elschen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Norbert,

zeig doch mal nen Bild von deinem Teich


----------



## Marlene (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



> Ich habe dann wieder ganz neu angefangen, um den teich rum habe ich dann Stangen in die erde gehauen...schauen 50 cm raus, dann gebogen richtig Teich noch mal 30 cm länge, diese mit Weidezaunband in 20 cm Abständen gezogen und an einem Weidezaungerät angeschlossen......das hilft, und ist das einzigste was wirklich hilft.....


hier leben noch zwei Hunde und zwei Katzen, damit hat sich die Sache mit einem Weidezaun erledigt


> Wenn Fischreiher erstmal einen Teich aufgespürt haben, werden sie so lange zurück kommen, bis wirklich kein Fisch mehr drin ist.......


hier gibt es noch viele Gewässer und Wiesen. Ich habe den Reiher ein paar mal verjagt und ein paar Wochen Ruhe gehabt. Seit einiger Zeit versucht er es wieder (oder ein anderer, gibt ja genug ) aber es sind immer noch sehr viele Fische da und die vermehren sich als gäbs kein Morgen mehr


> Der kleine, aber feine Unterschied: Der Storch fliegt mit gestrecktem Hals, der Reiher "faltet" ihn zusammen, wie auf dem Foto von Marlene zu sehen.


 leider gibt es hier keine Störche


----------



## olli-b-bommel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo zusammen,

unser Grundstück liegt genau zwischen einem Reiher-Brutgebiet und einem großen See. Mein Teich diente da wohl als optimale Raststätte... Abhilfe: Kunst-Reiher!! Der Reiher wurde an einer für Reiher optimalen Stelle am Teich platziert und wird auch nicht umgestellt!! Jeder Reiher im Landeanflug dreht bereits frühzeitig ab. Der Kunstreiher steht jetzt schon in der dritten Saison dort und ich habe bis auf ein Jungtier (um das hat sich dann ohne mein Zutun Hund "Leo" bemüht...) nie wieder einen Reiher am Teich gesehen!! Zu den Katzen: ein __ Goldorfe wurde Opfer einer Katze (von Oma beobachtet) Abhilfe: Katzenschreck-Granulat, alle 14 Tage, bei Regen öfter, um den Teich ausgestreut und Mietze war nicht mehr zu sehen!! Stinkt fürchterlich aber Leo stört's nicht.

Vielleicht hilft's dem Einen oder Anderen!

Grüße, Olli.


----------



## Kasi (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin,

ich kann nicht sagen ob es Zufall war oder der graue Geselle "gerochen" hat,das es ein neues Wasserloch in seinem Revier gibt.
Gerade als mein neuer Teich fertig war,flog ein Reiher über unser Haus.
Zuerst hab ich geschluckt.Dann musste ich schmunzeln...

Reiher sind bei uns nur in wirklich harten und langen Wintern Besucher von Gartenteichen.
Bei den Nachbarn gab es schon Verluste bei Goldfischen.

Mehr Verluste gibt es mM. nach bei Katzen die sehr geschickte Fischer sind.Mein Kater leider auch...

Gruß

Kasi


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin ihr lieben,

seit einigen Tagen ist das Eis bei uns schon wechgetaut und gerade stolzierte ein leicht abgemagerter Reiher um meinen Teich herum - allerdings hat ihn meine Angelsehne abgeschreckt 

Bitte checkt mal eure Abwerhmaßnahmen  - ob da noch alles gut in Schuß ist


----------



## Boxerfan (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hei, meine Hunde haben das Hobby Reiher aus ihrem Garten rauszujagen. Klappt sehr gut. Drei - viermal und der Reiher hat die __ Nase(oder den Schnabel) voll und kommt nicht mehr.Kriegen können sie ihn auch nicht, also keine Gefahr für alle Beteiligten.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## toschbaer (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



> ob da noch alles gut in Schuß ist



  uiii  hmmm und Ralf liegt er jetzt "flach" ?

LG
Friedhelm, 
der auf Hunde und Schwalben setzt


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



toschbaer schrieb:


> uiii  hmmm und Ralf liegt er jetzt "flach" ?



neee Friedhelm, der hat nochmal Glück gehabt  

im Winter ist die Stalinorgel in meinem Garten nie geladen


----------



## Suse (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Wenn man sich mal den Blickwinkel anschaut, den der Bursche hat,
dann wundert mich das gar nicht mehr, das das so ein erfolgreicher Jäger ist.
So hatte ich ihn noch nie gesehen, aus Sicht eines Fisches...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Tolles Foto Susi  - wie hast Du das denn hinbekommen ?


----------



## Suse (1. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Mein Mann hat sich im Teich einschneien lassen und hat gewartet.

Nee, im Ernst, der Bursche wohnt (freiwillig) in der Wilhelma/Stuttgart 
und den interessieren Menschen nicht die Bohne.
Der läßt sich von allen Seiten fotografieren.
(Kamerageiles Luder.)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*


----------



## sunshine (3. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Stuttgart????
Was verschlägt euch denn da hin?

Das liegt so irgendwie ganz aus dem Kurs, oder?


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Servus

Auf der Flucht < Klick 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt es sehen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Also.... 

Das sind schon extrem hübsche Vögel


----------



## Dodi (23. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi Helmut!

Da muss ich Uwe Recht geben - schön sind sie schon, haben aber an unseren Teichen nix zu suchen!

Wirklich tolles Foto, wie der Reiher da mit großen Schritten übers Wasser läuft!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

[OT]

Sieht von der Figur aus wie eines der angesagten Topmodels


[/OT]


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

gestern landete erst einer direkt am Teich - wunderte sich über die Angelsehene und flog wieder weg. danach  flogen sie bei mir zu dritt über den Teich und krächtsten sich debei gegenseitig voll

ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Reiher auch im Team unterwegs sind - ich dachte immer die jagen alleine


----------



## marja (29. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo

also wenn ich es richtig verstehe, braucht der Fischreiher ein wenig Platz zum landen und geht dann gaaaaanz langsam zum Teich.

Ich habe mich auch mit einigen Reiherabwehrtechniken beschäftigt. 

Fazit: Das Netz was derzeit drüber ist, soll demnächst wegkommen und erst wieder im Herbst rüber (siehe Album). 

Nun habe ich als erstes einen kleinen Zaun um den Teich (seit gestern), der erstmal die kleinsten Gästen (Besuchskinder und Co.) abhält, zu nah am Teich oder auf die Pflanzen zu treten. Über den kleinen Zaun steigt natürlich so ein Fischreiher gekonnt rüber. 

Die eigentlich Reiherabwähr stelle ich mir dann im nächsten Schritt mit einem Sonnensegel und einen Teichnahen Angelsehnenzaun vor. Dadurch ist erstens der Reiher definitiv genötigt früher zu landen, sofern er den Teich dann sieht und den restlichen Weg per Fuß aufzunehmen. Naja und die Sehne habe ich schon öfters gelesen, Kniehoch, sollte ihm dann nochmal abschrecken. Ggf. würde ich dann noch dezent etwas Glitzerfolie oder so an der Schnur besfestigen was ihn vielleicht irrietiert?

Zum schluß sei aber noch gesagt. Ich habe den Garten ja erst seit 6 Monaten. Selbst habe ich noch kein Fischreiher gesehen. Der eine Nachbar hat ebenfalls kein Netz, aber sein Teich sehr nach an der Gartenhecke, bisher noch keine Fischreiher Probleme, der andere hat nur den halben Teich abgedeckt und bei ihm sitzt der Reiher immer auf dem Dach und schaut erstmal runter. Na dann schauen wir mal.

LG Marja


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

bei mir landete der Reiher zuerst auf einem ganz schmalen Tannenast und sah sich meinen Teich erstmal so 5 min an bevor er direkt vor ihm landete.

Denk daran, dass ein Reiher auch ohne Probleme am Sonnensegel vorbeifliegen und direkt im Teich landen kann. 

Auch wenn er von vielen verteufelt wird, finde ich persönlich dass er ein wunderschön majestätisch anmutendes Tier ist  ... ich war gestern echt über die Lautgebung zu seinen Artgenossen überrascht


----------



## marja (29. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Ralf

ja nichts gegen den Fischreiher, ich mach mich wahrscheinlich selbst zu verrückt. Aber das Sonnensegel deckt ja den ganzen Teich soweit ab. So hoch ist ja das Sonnensegel nicht gespannt, ich sage mal auf der einen Seit an der Bungalowand 2,50 bis 3,00 auf der anderenSeite vielleicht 2 Meter. Na ich schaue mal. Im Notfall kommt das Netz wieder rüber.

Marja


----------



## Annett (29. März 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Ralf.


69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Reiher auch im Team unterwegs sind - ich dachte immer die jagen alleine



Wir haben im Spätsommer/Herbst schon Trupps (Jung- + Alttiere) von 10 bis 20 Tieren auf dem Acker nebeneinander stehen sehen!! 
Soviel zum Thema Einzelgänger.


----------



## adamadamo (24. Mai 2010)

Heute Morgen gegen 5Uhr habe ich mit entsetzten ein __ Reiher entdeckt.
Zum Glück nur im Bau und nicht am Teich.^^

Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob mein großer Stör von ca. 90cm gefährdet ist?
Speziell da der Stör abends bis morgens an der Oberfläche schwimmt.

Ich nehme auch an, dass der Reiher sich mehr für meine Kois von ca. 30 cm interessiert.

Schrecken eigentlich Katzen einen Reiher ab? Ich habe drei Stück.

Und zuletzt welche Methode zur verjagen ist die beste? Anscheinend sind meine Reiherattrappen wirkungslos.


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ja, Reiherattrappen sind total wirkungslos. Bei uns landen die Reiher unmittelbar neben ihren "Artgenossen". Dein Stör ist sicher nicht gefährdet. Bei uns holte sich der Reiher meist die kleineren Goldfische. Einmal hat einer versucht, eine große __ Orfe mit dem Fuß wegzutransportieren. Das habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen, ich dachte immer, die schnappen sich die Fische nur mit dem Schnabel. Aber die Orfe hat so gezappelt, dass er sie wieder fallengelassen hat! War wohl doch zu schwer.


----------



## Horst T. (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Teichforum.info schrieb:


> gaaanz einfach...
> ein reiher kommt nur an einen teich, wenn kein anderer reiher schon vor ihn da ist.denn das bedeutet konkurenz.
> d mußt dir einen plastik-reiher kaufen und ihn in die nähe des teiche stellen.
> ich habe meinen auf eine alu-platte geschraubt und ihn in der flachwasser zone unter dem kies versteckt.
> ...



Siehst Du, und meinen Plastikreiher hat er einfach umgekippt ( das Plasttikteil bewegt sich ja nicht, und ist somit nicht wirklich Konkurenz ) und sich dann Fische geholt :evil  Das Beste und wirklich wirksame ist Angelschnur. Die hat super funktioniert, seit dem kein Fischverlust mehr


----------



## adamadamo (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

ich habe jetzt auch eine Anglerschnur um den Teich gezogen ca. 20-30 cm vom Teichrand und 30-40 cm hoch.

wie verhält sich der Reiher zur Katzen? Meidet er wenn er welche sieht?
Ich bezweifle das meine Katzen einen so grossen Vogel angreifen würden.
Aber wenn ich mir so überlegen sind meine Katzen dafür verrückt genug. ^^


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi Adam,

ei mir funzte auch die Agelschnurmethode, nur hab ich sie auch über den Teich gespannt da ein Reiher auch im Teich landen kann. Ich habe letztens mal wieder beobachten können wie er an den Teich getapst ist und sich wunderte, danach flog er zum Nachbarn.  ob Katzen einen Reiher angreifen wenn sie das nicht verschlafen, zumindest sind die bei uns sehr scheu und hauen bei der kleinsten Störung ab ....


----------



## adamadamo (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

oh Wasserlanden kann er auch 

Und in welche Abständen sollte die Schur sein?
Und kann man die Schnur auch knapp über den Wasserspiegel spannen?


----------



## marja (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Guten Morgen

das mit dem Wasserlanden funktioniert doch aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Höhe, nicht das ich euch jetzt falsch verstehe. D.h. wenn mein Teich nicht wirklich die einzelnen Zonen hat, sondern schräg runter geht und selbst ich mich aufgrund den Algen an der Teichwand nicht halten sondenr eher rutschen kann, wird das der Reiher womöglich auch. Und bei 1 Meter Teichtiefe, wird auch kein Reihe rmehr stehen können.

Ich muß demnächst mal meine neusten Bilder hochladen. Habe die Stäbe von dem Elektrozaun sehr günstig erworben und mir Angelsehne versehen, zusätzlich aufgrund einer Kleingartensparte, werde ich wenn ich nicht im Garten bin, das Netz wieder rüber spannen. Ich denke ich habe eine sehr einfache Methode, das Netz ohne Probleme in wenigen Minuten ab- bzw. aufzuziehen.

Achso und dort wo er stehen könnte (kleiner Uferbereich), da sind große Steine im Wasser. Habe gelesen, das er sich auch nicht wohl fühlt auf wackligen Steinen, zusätzlich ist ja noch die Angelschnur davor.

Aber wenn es nach meinen Freunden geht, sagen dir "Mach dir keine Sorgen, dein Teich ist so trübe (derzeit) da sieht der Fischreiher keine Fische ;-)"

LG Marja


----------



## krautte1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



marja schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> das mit dem Wasserlanden funktioniert doch aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Höhe, nicht das ich euch jetzt falsch verstehe. D.h. wenn mein Teich nicht wirklich die einzelnen Zonen hat, sondern schräg runter geht und selbst ich mich aufgrund den Algen an der Teichwand nicht halten sondenr eher rutschen kann, wird das der Reiher womöglich auch. Und bei 1 Meter Teichtiefe, wird auch kein Reihe rmehr stehen können.
> 
> ...



An meinem Teich habe ich außen und quer über dem Teich Angelschnüre in 40 cm Höhe gespannt. Außerdem noch 3 Angelschnüre kreuz und quer über dem Garten. Höhe 3 bis Meter.
Seither kommt kein Reiher mehr. Die Schnüre sind kaum zu sehen.
Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



adamadamo schrieb:


> oh Wasserlanden kann er auch


  dazu gibts hier sogar irgendwo ein Video, er kann da genauso im Teich landen wie z.B. ne Ente



adamadamo schrieb:


> Und in welche Abständen sollte die Schur sein?


 An den Seiten hab ichs so alle 20cm und ca. 70 cm hoch gemacht. Ich habe ringsrum solche Gardinenstangen genommen da die durchsichtig sind und kaum auffallen, sind am günstigsten bei Hornbach im 2er Set. Haben sich bisher auch nicht verfärbt. 



adamadamo schrieb:


> Und kann man die Schnur auch knapp über den Wasserspiegel spannen?


 würd dich nicht machen, da es evtl. zu Problmen kommen könnte wenn deine Fischies mal springen , bzw. Pflanzen reinwachsen könnten und eine Eisschicht durch Dehnung die Sehne beschädigen könnte.

Ich habe am oberen Ender der Stangen kreuz und quer gespannt.


----------



## löwchen (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo erst mal. Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe eure Reiherabwehr mal durchgelesen. Sind super Ideen bei. Ich habe nun um meinen Gartenteich einen Elektrozaun für Reiher und Katzen montiert und Drahtfäden über den Teich gespannt die mit Alufolienstreifen bestückt sind. Mal sehen ob ich verschont bleibe. Hat von euch sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen mit Spiegeln am Teich anbringen?


----------



## Limnos (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi

Ich verstehe, dass man Koi und Goldfische vor dem Reiher schützen will, aber ich wäre froh, er würde mal meine Karauschenpopulation etwa dezimieren. Aber die sind wohl schlechter zu sehen als farbige Fische und sie halten sich auch fast immer unter den Seerosenblättern auf. Vielleicht schafft ein Flussbarsch es wenigsten den Nachwuchs zu begrenzen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## hoboo34 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



> Drahtfäden über den Teich gespannt die mit Alufolienstreifen bestückt sind



Das mit den "Alu-Reflektoren" würde ich nicht machen. Diese dienen eher als Anziehungspunkt, bzw. ein Mittel dass den Reiher auf den Teichaufmerksam macht.
Ein "aufblitzendes ALU-Teilchen" in der Sonne siegt übrigens genau so aus wie ein Fisch der "Flanke zeigt" (Bauch oder Flanke).


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

und evtl. wirken tun die dinger nur wenn sie durch vorhandenen wind bewegt werden


----------



## löwchen (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Also, die Drahtfädenmit den Alustreifen sind ab. Aber dafür steht noch der Elektozaun. Ich denke wir lassen es so. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Reiher oder Katze an unserem Teich gesehen. Versuche mal ein Foto beizufügen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

bei den stegen siehts auf den Bildern so aus als ob da nur oben eine strippe wäre - da könnte doch ne katze locker nen bissl angeln gehen ?


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi,

das sieht kaum gefährdet aus - so tief, wie das Wasser steht, wird Katz eher in den Teich fallen, als Angeln. Und das vermeiden die ja eigentlich gerne....


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Christine 

Der Elektrozaun ist wie ich denke "für die Katz" ... also nur für uns Menschen ein Hindernis ...

Hatte ja viele Katzen am Teich .... da ging nie eine Katze an die Fische ....


----------



## löwchen (15. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Der Zaun ist am Steg auch nur oben gespannt, weil das Wasser zu tief liegt. Da wird es auch keine Katze versuchen, aber an der anderen Seite haben Pflanzen stehen mit einem breiteren Ufer, daher haben wir auch zwei Zäune gespannt. Nachbars Katzen laufen bei uns oft übers Grundstück. Ist auch OK, aber die Fische sollen schon drinbleiben.


----------



## Nikolai (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Ihr Experten,
Elektrodraht, Angelschnur, Holzpflöcke, Zaun, Netz, Silberfolie usw. - Möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen wie es an Euren Teichen so aussieht.
Aus eigener Erfahrung habe ich festgestellt, daß eine lebensgroße Storchenatrappe aus einer einfachen Holztafel ausgesägt und angemalt, äußerst wirksam die Reiher abschreckt. Aber wie gesagt, daß ist nur meine Erfahrung, vielleicht sind die Reiher anderswo schlauer.
Dazu meine Geschichte:
Jahrelang hatte ich keine Probleme mit Reihern, bis eines Tages alle Fische verschwunden waren. Mein Nachbar erzählte mir, daß er einen riesigen Vogel davonfliegen gesehen hat. Während ich mich mit Ihm unterhielt, fiel mir auf, daß seine Storchenatrappe nicht mehr an seinem Platz stand (ca. 15m von meinem Teich entfernt). Darauf angesprochen, gab er an, daß er sie entfernt hat, weil sein Sohnemann sie zuvor mit einem Fußball geköpft hatte.
Dabei kam mir der gedanke, daß dies womöglich der Auslöser für den Reiherbesuch war. Bereitwillig schenkte mein Nachbar mir seine Storchenatrappe, ich reparierte diese notdürftig und stellte sie bei mir auf. Nach und nach, binnen der nächsten 2 Wochen tauchten die Fische auch wieder auf, bis auf zwei kleine Kois, zwei kleinen Goldorfen und diversen Goldfischen waren alle noch da. Nach einigen Monaten ohne Reiherbesuch, nahm ich die Storchenatrappe vom Teich um ihr eine ausgiebigen Restaurierung zukommen zulassen. Schon am nächsten Tag waren wieder alle Fische verschwunden und ich hatte weitere Ausfälle zu beklagen. Seit dem die restaurierte Storchenatrappe wieder am Teich steht, ist kein weiterer Reiher erschienen.
(stimmt nicht ganz, im letzten Winter mit viel Schnee hat er wohl die weiße Figur übersehen. Ich bin ihm direkt begegnet als er sich an meinem Teich umschaute. Durch die 10cm dicke Eisschicht hatte er aber keine Chance, sich an den Fischen zu bedienen. Vielleicht hat ihn das Plätschern meines Wasserfalls angelockt, der unter einem dicken Eispanzer weiterhin sprudelt.)
Zugegeben, so eine Storchenatrappe müßte nicht unbedingt an meinem Teich stehen (gibt Schöneres) aber es hilft.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema Fischreiher bzw. Reiher*

Hi,

...mal wieder was Neues  !!

Reiheratrappe, Storchenatrappe... wie oft hatten wir diss schon ??

Naja... einen Thread mit soviel Beiträgen mag sich wirklich keiner mehr durchlesen.


----------



## Nikolai (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi Jo,
tut mir leid wenn ich dich gelangweilt habe. Habe tatsächlich nicht alle 454 Beiträge gelesen, aber doch sehr viele. Daraus geht hervor, daß Reiheratrappen nicht immer wirksam sind. Ich bin aber auch auf einen Beitrag gestoßen, wo eine Storchenatrappe wirksam war. Eine Storchenatrappe ist halt etwas Anderes als eine Reiheratrappe. Vielleicht hat er davor mehr Angst.

mfG Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich gestehe, ich habe auch...





Nikolai schrieb:


> ... nicht alle 454 Beiträge gelesen, aber ...


... wärt ihr bitte so nett 
und würdet mir in Kurzfassung sagen,
was man jetzt tun kann, um die Reiher anzulocken?
Die würden meine Biozönose nach oben hin erfreulich abrunden
und nach unten hin die __ Frösche kurzhalten.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Peter, ich denk Dir ist durchaus zuzutrauen und auch zuzumuten, den Thread oder Teile des Threads auf die schnelle mal Querzulesen und Deine Quintessenz zu ziehen. 
Wiederholungen und Zusammenfassungen gibt es doch im TV schon genügend, und so interessante Aspekte, das Storchenattrappen ggf. wirkungsvoller sind als Reiherattrappen gehen dann in den Wiederholungen nur unter.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## buddler (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

man merkt,das wasser wird täglich kälter.
die kleinen fische in den flüssen ziehts wieder ins tiefe.
prompt tauchen die flugsaurier(reiher)wieder in den gärten auf.allein heute hab ich den knaben 3x verscheut.

wenn der öfter auftaucht,spanne ich angelschnur.


----------



## rawihe (2. Jan. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo an alle Reihergestressten,

ich habe ebenfalls den Fischtod in Form des allseitsbeliebten Reihers gesehen. 
Ich habe als Schutz dagegen meinen Teich mit Zaunstangen im Abstand von ca. 1m umsäumt und dann ein Schiffstau an diesen Stangen drapiert. Ausserdem spannte ich ganz dünnen Draht von Stange zu Stange quer über den Teich. 
Der Reiher kam, sah und ärgerte sich so sehr, dass er auf nimmer wieder verschwand. 
Bilder von meinem Teich findet Ihr hier.


----------



## alex.irmi (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich habe seit 10 Jahren Reiher probleme bis mir ein Fischzüchter denn Rat gegeben hat Rot weißes Absperrband um denn Teich zu spannen das flattert im Wind und vertreibt jeden Reiher


----------



## Nikolai (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Naja

wem´s gefällt  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## alex.irmi (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

ich hatte 7 reiher auf einmal am teich und alles probiert sieh nicht schön aus aber wirkt wircklich super im garten sieht es sicher nicht gut aus aber besser als er holt alle fische


----------



## Limnos (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi

Mein Problem mit dem Reiher ist, dass er zu scheu ist, und mir noch nie ein Foto von ihm gelungen ist. Ansonsten darf er sich von dem Karauschennachwuchs  so viel holen, wie er mag. Leider hat mein Reiher ein Vorliebe für die Goldfische im Teich. Zumindest fällt deren Verringerung mehr auf, als die der Karauschen. Aber vielleicht hat er Augenprobleme und sieht tarnfarbige Karauschen nicht so gut. Ich denke einmal, dass seine Chancen in überbesetzten Teichen größer sind, und dass er niemals einen Teich ganz leer fangen könnte. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Michibz (17. Feb. 2011)

*Bin sooooooooooooooooooooo wütend*

Das 2. Jahr in Folge hat uns ein __ Fischreiher den gesamten Bestand weggefressen, 

ICH BIN SOOOO WÜTEND

5 Jahre hatten wir Ruhe. Im Herbst wurden die großen Bäume um den Teich gefällt.Nun sind alle im Magen eines richtig fiesen Reihers. So an die 100 Fische, einige Kois. Der __ Reiher landet in der Teichmitte, wo ein Netzgitter die Wurzeln der Seerosen zusammenhält und der Grund da etwas flacher ist (ca. 40 cm). Er hat von da aus den Kopf ins Wasser gesteckt und fleißig alles lebendige dort weggepickt.

Leute ich liebe diesen Teich, er ist so eine tolle Oase geworden, habe viel viel Geld hineingesteckt in Filteranlage, Pumpe und natürlich die Fische.

Habe so ziemlich jeden Beitrag zu diesem Thema gelesen.

Die einzig wirksamen Mittel scheinen aber irgendwelche Dinge zu sein, die den Teich verunstalten. Elektrozäune, Netze, Seile über den Teich und so weiter.

Diese ganzen Tipps mit Reiher-Schreck und Plastik-Reiher sind alles BETRUG, darüber lachen sich Reiher wahrscheinlich nur kaputt. Und die armen Hausbesitzer sind mal wieder Geld los.

Das kann doch einfach nicht sein! Kann man nicht vielleicht Jäger bestellen, die dem Reiher mit einer Schrot-Salve den Garaus machen? :evil Oder gibt es nicht irgendeine Piranjha-Sorte speziell
gegen Reiher, welche aber meine süssen Goldlinge in Ruhe lassen? 

Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder aus schönen Tagen angehängt. Also wenn sich da nichts findet, werde ich den Gartenteich zuschütten und bitterlich weinen, aber so geht es mir langsam an die Gesundheit.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



> Im Herbst wurden die großen Bäume um den Teich gefällt. Nun sind alle im Magen eines richtig fiesen Reihers.


Uuups? DAS ist neu und hat mich doch erschreckt!
 ... aber es hat sich dann ja aufgeklärt. 

Wenn man jedoch davon ausgeht, 
dass deine 100 Fische durchschnittlich 0,5 kg schwer waren 
(die Koi ein bissl mehr, die Goldis ein bissl weniger)
und dass carnivore Tiere von dem was sie fressen, über den Daumen 10% zunehmen,
ist dein Reiher jetzt entweder um rekordverdächtige 5 kg schwerer
(was beim __ Graureiher, der nur normalerweise 1 .. 2 kg wiegt, beachtlich wäre),
hat eine unfassbar schlechte Verdauung (da müssten übelriechende Spuren zu finden sein)
oder er hat seine ganze Sippschaft mitgebracht - muss DAS eine Drängelei gewesen sein!

Du könntest das aber auch so sehen,
dass du mit deinem Teich einer geschützten Tierart auf die Sprünge hilfst,
indem du leicht beschaffbare Massenzuchttiere an sie verfütterst - sehr, sehr lobenswert!

Freuen würde ich mich jedoch, wenn die Reiherfamilie auch mich mal besuchen würde:
Trotz nahem Auwald (Lobau ca. 2 km) hat sich in den vergangenen Jahren nur 1 mal 1 Reiher zu mir verirrt
und statt dass er ein paar von meinen vielen, appetitlichen Fröschen verspeist hätte,
ist er nach einem ausgiebigen Sonnenbad wieder gestartet.
Schade - der war so hübsch!


----------



## Stoer (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,

das war wieder ein Schlag mitten ins Gesicht !


----------



## Eugen (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Naja, aber irgendwie hat der Schwarze Peter nicht ganz unrecht. 

@ Michi : es soll fischlose Teiche geben, die wunderschön sind.
Der Begriff "Teich" ist nicht automatisch mit dem Begriff "Fisch" verknüpft.
Seh es positiv, du kannst dich am Teich entspannen, sparst dir das Futter,den Ärger über irgendwelche Krankheiten,Reiher,Katzen, Algen  uam.
Dem Winter kannst du ganz entspannt entgegensehen.
Wasserwerte werden sowas von unwichtig und außerdem soll es in einem reinen Pflanzenteich von Lebewesen nur so wimmeln.
Also, Kopfhoch und den Teich genießen.


----------



## Michibz (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Du hast wahrscheinlich Recht, Eugen. Ich werde den Teich erstmal fischlos lassen, er ist auch ohne Fische eine Oase. Meine Frau hat sowieso im Übereifer den Teich ständig überfüttert  und die Pumpe muß ständig dann gegen die Algen kämpfen.

Es tut mir nur so unendlich leid um die schönen Fische. Im Vorjahr sind die Fische durch den harten Frost alle verendet  - Der Teich war zu lange komplett zugefroren. Dieses Jahr hatte ich Sprudelsteine ausgelegt, da blieb es eisfrei. Ich wußte echt nicht, was ich mir mit den Fischen antue.

Gruß
Michi

PS: @schwarzerPeter: Fischreiher und Konsorten gehen mir völlig am A... vorbei  *grrr* Gibt es vielleicht irgendeine Fischsorte, an dem er zugrunde geht?


----------



## Nikolai (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Michi,

es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Reiher (oder auch mehrere ) 100 Fische herausgeholt hat. Fische sind gar nicht so dumm. Wenn sie bemerken, dass Gefahr droht, verstecken sie sich. Bei mir dauerte es zwei Wochen, bis sie sich wieder frei bewegten. Das lag aber auch an dem damals recht flachen Teich. Ist der Teich tief genug, tauchen sie einfach ab. Bei den momentanen Temperaturen halten sie sich normalerweise sowieso lieber am Grund auf. Wahrscheinlich siehst Du sie im Moment nur nicht.
Weiter Oben gibt es einen Erfahrungsbericht von mir. Wahrscheinlich wurde dieser als Spinnerei angesehen, aber ich habe mir dieses auch nicht aus den Fingern gesogen und bin heute noch davon überzeugt, dass die Storchenatrappe ihre Wirkung hat.
Reiher sind in Notzeiten durchaus gesellig und lassen sich von Atrappen ihrer Artgenossen dann nicht abschrecken. Storche gehören dem gegenüber zu ihrem Feindbild, der ihnen Angst einflößt. So zumindest meine Interpretation der Beobachtungen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Regs (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,
vielleicht waren auch noch Kormorane zu Gast - Reiher und Kormorane jagen an fischreichen Gewässern häufig gemeinsam (wobei damit keine "Fischereigemeinschaft" gemeint ist). Goldfische mit ihrer auffälligen Färbung sind im Wasser natürlich besonders gut zu sehen - und deshalb ihren Prädatoren mehr ausgeliefert als die  farblosen Verwandten.

Für Euren schönen Teich hätte ich die Idee, __ Moderlieschen und __ Stichlinge einzusetzen. Dann kommen vielleicht Eisvögel - und das ist ein wirklich bezaubernder Anblick. Ihr habt ja schon ein hübsches Häuschen am Teich - dort mit einem Glas zu sitzen und den Vögeln beim baden und fischen zu zu sehen muss sehr schön sein.

Eure Trauer kann ich aber auch gut verstehen. Es war sicher nicht geplant, die Goldfische und Koi dem Kreislauf der Natur auf diese Weise zuzuführen. Aber wenn Ihr in der Nähe viele Gewässer habt, sind die eigentlich sehr interessanten Fischreiher und traumhaft schönen Kormorane wohl nicht weit geflogen.


----------



## Michibz (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin Moin,

meine Nachbarin sagte mir heute morgen, der Fischreiher wäre schon seit 2 Wochen jeden Morgen in unserem Teich. Ich konnte gestern nur noch 4 kleine Fische entdecken. Vielleicht haben sich aber noch mehr in den Pflanzen versteckt, wäre schön.

Haben jetzt erst einmal den Teich mit einem grünen Netz abgedeckt, um ihm das Jagen bei uns abzugewöhnen.

Es war definitiv ein Fischreiher, grauer Rücken, Hals + Kopf weiß, am Kopf schwarzer kamm. 

Zur Atrappe: Wer sich eine Fischreiher-Attrape an den Teich setzt - so wie wir - lockt damit die Kollegen regelrecht an. So unser Fisch-Experte aus unserer Nachbarschaft. Denn sie glauben: Hier ist was zu holen. Es ist ein Irrtum, dass Fischreiher nur alleine jagen.

Danke für den Beistand und liebe Grüße
Michi


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

, was die Leute so alles an ihre Teiche stellen - Reiher und Storchatrappen, Speigelnden Pyramiden, große flatternden Fischatrappen, Spritzdinger mit Sensor wo der Teichbesitzer das Risiko einer Schlauchanschlussundichtigkeit trägt und der Rheier auf die Winterzeit wartet , eigentlich fehlt nur noch ein Ultrahochfrequenterhochtonabschrecker bzw. ein automatisch gesteuertes Reiherabschussgerät oder ein Robohund am Teich  

Als bei mir der Rheier kam, schaute er sich kurz die Angelsehne an und haute wieder ab - bisher seit dem Aufbau der Angelsehnen/ Gardinenstangenkonstruktion keine Verluste.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi,
ich denke die Angelsehne ist die beste Lösung und sehen tut sie auch kaum jemand. Alle die bei mir am Teich waren, fragten nach Reihern, und keiner hat die Sehne einen Meter über ihren Köpfen gesehen.

Nur nach einem Eisregen ist man immer gegen gelaufen


----------



## krautte1 (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Auch war "Reiher geschädigt"
Habe danach über meinem Garten 3 Angelschnüre gespannt und um meinen Teich in Kniehöhe ebenfalls.
Das gleiche hat ein Bekannter von mir gemacht.
Seit 2 Jahre kein Verlust mehr. Hat wohl funktioniert.
Gegen Katzen habe ich zusätzlich 2 Reiherschreck (Bewegungsmelder/Wasserspritze) aufgestellt. Auch das hat geholfen.
Gruß Gerhard


----------



## canis (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Selbstjustiz ist auf jeden Fall nicht zu empfehlen: 

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/rhoengrabfeld/Ein-Reiher-wird-teuer;art777,5991839


----------



## VolkerN (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Es gibt Augenblicke im Leben eines Teichbesitzers die koennen einen glatt depressiv werden lassen. Ich schau immer mal wieder ueber meine WEB-Cam dem Leben im und am Teich zu. 

Heut Morgen sah ich zum ersten Mal einen Fischreiher im Teich (...da kommt man sich ganz schoen hilflos vor wenn man weit weg ist). Seit kurzem vermisse ich einen __ Goldfisch (es war unser Groesster im Teich ...er war oft in den Flachwasserzonen unterwegs) ...der Reiher koennte natuerlich die Erklaerung sein. 

Ich hab mich entschlossen zunaechst mit zwei Bewegungsmeldern in Verbindung mit nem Wasserschreck zu versuchen den/die Reiher zu vertreiben (wir hatten seither noch nie Probleme mit Reihern).

Wenn das nicht hilft werd ich mal schaun ob/wie ich eine Loesung mittels Angelschnueren hinbekomme. 

Boah ...bin ich  ...ich hoff er hat heute keinen von den Fischen erwischt.


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Volker,

mal abgesehen vom Problem an sich - tolle Bilder. Was für eine Cam hast Du da hängen?


----------



## VolkerN (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Volker,
> 
> mal abgesehen vom Problem an sich - tolle Bilder. Was für eine Cam hast Du da hängen?



Hallo Christine,

die Kamera liefert sowohl tagsueber wie auch nachts sehr gute Ergebnisse:

http://www.videoueberwachungstechnik-profi.de/videoueberwachung/info/p113360_297-42-EuroTECH-Outdoor-LAN---W-LAN-Tag-Nacht-IP-Kamera-2-0-Mega-Pixel-ONVIF-H-264-Vario--3-6-16--IR-Strahler.html


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Volker,

doch was Besseres - dacht ich mir schon.... Das wird dann eher ein Projekt für den Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Tolle Aufnahmen  Aber natürlich schade um den Goldie


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi Volker,

hast Du den Wasserschreck schon ? Wenn er Erfolgt hatte, kommt er recht schnell wieder bis alles leer ist - mach mal lieber schnell ein Netz drüber oder zieh gleich Angelsehne. Ich hab als Stäbe diese durchsichtigen Gardinenstangen genommen und ich glaub 40ern Angelsehne - ringsum und quer rüber.

Die Aufnahmen finde ich ebenfalls klasse , er hat ja auch ne wunderbar breite Angelzone


----------



## Sven (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ein wunderschönes Tier und tolle Aufnahmen

Bei mir dürfte er ruhig mal öfter vorbeischauen, stattdessen kommen immer nur __ Enten.

Ciao Sven


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich würde den sogar gegen ZWEI __ Enten tauschen 
und Goldfische würde ich ihm auch kaufen!


----------



## Monika2812 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Da kann ich Dir helfen, Im Winter landete der reiher am Ufer und stackste dann in die Flachwasserzone..  Fische futsch .... Trotz Hund und Katz hat alles nix gebracht, Reiherschreck, Instalierte Wasserkanone alles Mist. Ich hab nun um meinen Teich im Abständen  runde Holzspflöcke eingetrieben und in 25 und 45cmHöhe Taue gespannt Sieht aus wie ne Reling aber nix Fischreiher mehr seit 7 Monaten kein Fischverlust . Vieleicht kannste das bei dir ja auch da der Fischreiher nicht über die Seile klettern kann


----------



## Ryu (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi hatte heute auch besuch von einem Rheier,das mit den schnüren um den rand werd ich jetzt auch machen,meine frage ist jetzt noch,können rheier Tauchen? weil meine Flachwasser zone ist recht wenig und der Teich fällt ziemlich steil auf die 2m.Das würde heissen das er da definitiv nicht stehen kann! Wenn er allerdings Tauchen kann hab ich ein Problem weis das jemand?

Gruß ryu


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Der Reiher kann nicht tauchen,
aber Taucher können das 
und Fischadler fangen die Fische sogar im Flug!

Ob man eventuell DOCH das Wasser durch Kunstharz ersetzen sollte?
DAS hilft gegen ALLE Fischer und Algen gibt´s auch keine!


----------



## Ryu (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Der Reiher kann nicht tauchen,
> aber Taucher können das
> und Fischadler fangen die Fische sogar im Flug!
> 
> ...


*
*
hahahahaha:evil

Nein wir haben hier nur Rheier wegen der bach,also sollte es gegen den rheier ausreichen wenn ich das ufer für ihn unzugänglich mache und evtl an der Flachwasser zone noch was trüber spanne das er da nicht direkt landet und sich auf beute wartend da hinstellt.Habe ich das Richtig verstanden?

Gruß ryu


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Lieber Ryu!
Ein __ Graureiher wiegt laut Wikipedia zwischen 1.020 und 2073 Gramm;
wenn du also dafür sorgst, dass deine Fische schwerer als ca. 1/2 kg sind,
was bei Koi überhaupt kein Problem darstellen sollte,
kann die der Reiher nur hungrig ansehen,
aber sicher nicht fressen.

Deine Idee, das (ich nehme an: das Wasser) _"trüber"_ zu machen,
könnte auch helfen, da sich der Reiher visuell orientiert:
Fische die der aufgrund von Trübe nicht sieht,
kann der auch nicht fressen!


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Ob man eventuell DOCH das Wasser durch Kunstharz ersetzen sollte?
> DAS hilft gegen ALLE Fischer und Algen gibt´s auch keine!



Peter, 

solche Bemerkungen sind völlig überflüssig und helfen keinem weiter. Insbesondere wenn man sich gerade Sorgen um das Leben seiner Haustiere macht.

Solche Beiträge sind nicht witzig, sondern dämlich. Also lasse es bitte nach.


----------



## Ryu (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Tschuldigung ich meinte Darüber spannen und nicht wie ich es auf dialekt schreibe "trüber"


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Ryu,

bei mir habe ich dicke Angelsehne (z.B. für __ Wels/ __ Hecht) ringsum gesapannt und ebenso kreuz und quer darüber. Der Reiher kommt zwar öfter an den Teich aber er hat wohl Angst vor dieser Sehne und fliegt dann wieder ab.

Da er aus dem Flug auch in Deinem Tiefenbereich landen kann und dann genüsslich loslegen wird - empfhele ich Dir auch dort zu überspannen. Da Dein Teich so groß ist, würde ich ein paar Hauptdräthe spannen (z.B. diese Führungsdräthe von den Machendrtahtzäunen, da gibt es auch solche Aufwickeldinger womit Du den schön gespannt bekommst)

Und dann darauf die Angelsehne damit sie nicht durchhängt. Meine senkte sich im Winter nach einem starken Schneefall und frohr im Eis fest.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Doc (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hab ich auch so gelöst ... neulich standen 3 Jungens vorm Teich, sind dann aber wieder abgehoben.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Auch wenn neulich 3 Jungens vorm Teich standen 
und dabei berauschende Substanzen konsumiert haben,
gehört das nicht in den thread vom Fischreiher! 

Mir ist noch eine positive Seite am Reiher eingefallen:
Nachdem jeder Fisch zu ca. 4% aus Phosphor besteht,
sorgen die Reiher elegant eine wirkungsvolle Reduktion 
dieses ansonsten sehr schwer eleminierbaren Algenförderers!


----------



## Doc (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Haben wir getrunken? Drei Fischreiher am Teich? Abgehoben, weil kein rankommen war?
Schwer kompliziert 

Was Deine Algen angeht: Kauf Dir doch nen Reiher? ...

Ironie: OFF


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

_*Hallo

ich dreh noch durch :help:help:help der neue Fisch Tot 

Fischreiher war da und hat sich meinen neuen geholt. Na was heißt geholt ! Stücke rausgepickt !

Ca 300 meter von unserem Hof hab ich 5 Stück  von denen

gesehen, ich weiss nicht wie ich meine Fischis vor denen schützen soll!!!

Das hab ich jetzt von meinem klaren Wasser 
 *_

Ich habe den Fisch erst vor ca 2 Wochen gekauf er war in einem kleinen Becken mit viel

zuvielen Fischen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

mein Beileid Doris 

Auch wenns Wasser tübe wäre, holt der Reiher die Fischies - ich empfehle Dir dringend ein Netz oder gleich Angelsehne kreuz und quer spannen - er kommt meist wieder wenn er Erfolg hatte.


----------



## Aragorn (19. März 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Auch dieses Jahr hat er bei mir wieder zugeschlagen, und mal wieder meinen Liebling (Sarasa) geholt. Die scheinen dem besonders gut zu schmecken. Ich werde es mit Anglerschnur mal probieren, wie hoch muss die Schnur gespannt werden und welche befestigung nehme ich am besten dafür?

Wenn ich den bekomme mache ich ihm einen Knoten in den Hals!


----------



## koifischfan (19. März 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich würde eine bei 40 und eine bei 80 Zentimeter anbringen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. März 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

und quer über den Teich auch unbedingt spannen. Ich habe Gardinenstangen (farblos) rundherum am Teichrand gesteckt und alle 30 cm ringsrum gespannt.


----------



## docmatze (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,

vor 1 Stunde war der erste Reiher am Teich 
Er hat es geschafft ganze 3 Sekunden auf dem Rasen zu stehen, dann waren die Hunde schon vor Ort und haben ihn verjagt.
Ein Glück sind die Vögel ja ziemlich flink, ich bin gespannt ob er wieder kommt.

So nah habe ich einen Reiher noch nicht gesehen, die sind ja nicht grad klein :shock

Fazit : Unsere Hunde taugen als Reiherschreck 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Also bei uns war der letztes Jahr auch der Reiher...  seitdem haben wir nen Zaun drum, der besteht aus Bambusstäben an denen in ca. 20 und in 60 cm Höhe eine Weidezaunschnur gespannt ist...  zeitweise hab ich die unter Strom gesetzt ( mobiles Weidezaungerät für Kleintiere)     das hat den Reiher schwer beeindruckt, seitdem hab ich ihn bei uns auf dem Grundstück nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## koifischfan (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



> und quer über den Teich auch unbedingt spannen. Ich habe Gardinenstangen (farblos) rundherum am Teichrand gesteckt und alle 30 cm ringsrum gespannt.


Warum das? Kommt er im Sturzflug?


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

also der Reiher sicher nicht, der kann nicht schwimmen ;-)


----------



## CityCobra (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gerade den bestellten künstlichen __ Fischreiher an unserem Teich platziert.
Wenn der keine Wirkung zeigt habe ich noch einen Joker im Ärmel.
 
 
 
 
Von den ursprünglich 5 Goldorfen sind (noch) 3 Stück im Teich.
Etwas wenig finde ich.


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

der Plastereiher nutzt nix.. besonders nicht, wenn er alleine steht ;-)   dann gibts ein Reiher- Singel- Treff am Teich


----------



## CityCobra (14. Mai 2012)

Lucy79 schrieb:


> der Plastereiher nutzt nix.. besonders nicht, wenn er alleine steht ;-)   dann gibts ein __ Reiher- Singel- Treff am Teich


Das wird sich zeigen, wenn der nicht gegen den echten Reiher hilft dient er dann als Deko für den Teich.
Ich habe mir noch zusätzlich Kunststoff Goldfische mit einer Nylonschnurr bestellt.
Die Schnurr wird am anderen Ende an einem schweren Gegenstand fest gebunden, und wenn der Reiher zuschlägt verrenkt er sich angeblich den Hals.
Ich warte aber erstmal mal bevor diese Waffe zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Doc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich könnte mir denken, dass die Fische durch den Anblick des unechten Reihers weniger Angst haben, wenn denn dann ein echter kommt. Bei mir schwimmt die Truppe alleine beim Schatten in die tiefste Stelle. 
Die sind teilweise ganz schön groß  ... Hier sitzt grad wieder einer und guckt ganz neugierig ... :rotekarte


----------



## Olli.P (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi,

also solche Schnüre kommen bei mir nich mehr über'n Teich. 

Gsd haben wir bei dem letzten Umbau alles richtig gemacht! 

Die Reiher überfliegen den Teich nur noch und gucken blöd!


----------



## koifischfan (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



> Gsd haben wir bei dem letzten Umbau alles richtig gemacht!


Hat du schon irgendwo beschrieben, wie das aussieht?


----------



## Nikolai (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,

warum sollten sich die Reiher vor den meißt zu kleinen Plastikreihern fürchten? Mitunter suchen sie auch Gesellschaft, oder sie denken: "diesen Winzling vertreibe ich mal eben". Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass die meißten Atrappen zur Abschreckung nicht taugen.
Gute Erfahrung habe ich mit meiner Storchenatrappe gemacht, wie unter dem Post 453 beschrieben.
Storche sind gefürchtete Konkurenten, vor denen sie flüchten.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## zickenkind (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Nabend,
der Reiher " könnte "seinen Dienst machen wenn er jeden Tag umgesetzt wird. Aber eine  Garantie ist das auch nicht. Deshalb habe ich steile Wände und min. 1,50m und mehr Wassertiefe...........  
Ist nix für Reiher weil die haben zu kurze Beine.............


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Goldfische an der Schnur?   nachher habt Ihr lauter Reiher mit gebrochenem Genick da liegen.. oder wie bei Witwe Bolte alle an der SChnur aufgereiht      ich glaub, das sieht der Naturschutz  ungerne


----------



## canis (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Meistens fängt man ja mit ner Schnur und nem Köder dran Fische, das nennt man dann fischen. Nun wollt ihr mit dem selben Prinzip Vögel zum Anbeissen verleiten, das nennt man dann wohl... vögeln


----------



## CityCobra (15. Mai 2012)

Lucy79 schrieb:


> Goldfische an der Schnur?   nachher habt Ihr lauter __ Reiher mit gebrochenem Genick da liegen.. oder wie bei Witwe Bolte alle an der SChnur aufgereiht      ich glaub, das sieht der Naturschutz  ungerne


Seit wann ist es denn verboten ein paar künstliche Fische im Teich zu haben?
Wenn dann zufällig ein Reiher vorbei kommt, der so blöd ist die unechten von den echten Fischen zu unterscheiden, hat er eben Pech gehabt.
Die Fische sind jetzt platziert, und nun bin ich gespannt ob sie Wirkung zeigen...
Sollten weiterhin Fische aus dem Teich verschwinden rüste ich weiter auf, der Reiher wird noch den Tag verfluchen an dem er sich unseren Teich zum Fressen ausgesucht hat.


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

ein Bekannter mit Koiteich und so richtig schön teuren Koi hatte auch öfter Reiherbesuch, der hatte immer Luftgewehr rund hat dann Warnschüsse abgegeben, die haben das Viech dann immer so 1-2 Tage ferngehalten... irgendwann war seine Frau alleine und ein Reiher kreiste.. als er landete, schoss sie so grob in die Richtung, worauf das Tier in sich zusammenfiel.. sie hat durch Zufall genau durch den Hals geschossen.....   so kanns auch gehen.. nun haben sie nen Zaun um die Teiche


----------



## canis (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Mal im Ernst: Dass sich ein Reiher verletzt oder verrenkt, wenn er nach einem angebundenen Kunstfisch schnappt, würde ich ausschliessen. Es wird ihm wohl bloss verleiden, dort zu angeln. Aber es dürfte auch ein Lerneffekt eintreten, so dass er mit der Zeit die künstlichen von den echten Fischen unterscheiden kann...


----------



## JackMcRip (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, werde mich demnächst mit meinem Teichprojekt vorstellen.
Ich heiße Bernd und lese schon eine Weile fleißig mit  

Meine Frage zum __ Reiher:
Erkennt und holt der sich auch einen kleinen Schwarm (10Stk) __ Moderlieschen aus einem Teich mit Pflanzen?
Wir haben hier Teiche und Reiher in der Nachbarschaft.
Hab aber irgendwie den Eindruck gewonnen daß der auf __ Goldfisch Koi und Co abfährt.
Besser zu erkennen und mehr dran 

Oder sieht der nur die spiegelnde Wasseroberfläche und schaut am Teich vor Ort was so drinnen ist?

Hab Angst um die Teichfolie 

Gesendet von meinem MT15i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## VolkerN (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Als ich Reiherbesuch hatte war ich natuerlich auch geschockt ...aber fast ebenso bin ich natuerlich von den Massnahmen erschrocken die Manche in Erwaegung ziehen oder umsetzen. 

Also Kunststofffische an der Nylonschnur  ...oder gar ein Luftgewehr ??? 

Ich finde das geht gar nicht. Schliesslich folgt der Reiher auch nur dem natuerlichen Trieb seinen Hunger zu stillen. Letztendlich koennen die Reiher ja nix dafuer das wir in den Goldies und Kois in unsrem Teich keine Nahrung sehen. 

Die akustischen Reiherschreck-Teile oder die Wasser-Sprotzler (ScareCrow) find ich voll in Ordnung. Das erschreckt die Tiere ...aber mehr nicht.


----------



## CityCobra (16. Mai 2012)

Update:
Den ersten künstlichen Fisch hat sich der __ Reiher heute Morgen schon geholt.
Als ich mich auf die Suche nach dem Verbleib des Fisches begab, fand ich ihn nicht unweit der Stelle an der er festgebunden war mit gerissener Schnur im Wasser liegen.
Ob den Reiher das nun abgeschreckt hat weiß ich nicht.
Ich werde unseren Teich aber nicht wegen dem Reiher einzäunen etc., um mir die Optik zu verschandeln.
Zur Not muss dann eben eine andere Lösung her.


----------



## Sandra1976 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,
haben jetzt auch leider einen großen Koi und Goldi verloren durch einen Reiher. Gerade erst vor 3-4 Tagen 
Bei uns kommt kein Netz in Betracht, da wir viele hohe Pflanzen etc. im Teich haben und ich optisch davon überhaupt nicht begeistert bin.
Ich habe mir jetzt einen scare scrow bei E...y bestellt sowie 3 große balifahnen (ca. 3 Meter hoch) die ordentlich flattern bzw. in Bewegung sind auch wenn es fast Windstill ist.
Ich denke das ist eine sinnvolle und tierfreundliche Abschreckmaßnahme und sollte alle Ideen mit Schrotgewehr etc. eigentlich einstellen. Sind doch hier nicht im wilden Westen 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## CityCobra (16. Mai 2012)

Sandra1976 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt einen scare scrow bei E...y bestellt


Den Scare Scrow würde ich auch gerne als __ Reiher-Abwehr einsetzen, nur ist das Problem das wir für das Teil keinen Wasserhahn am Teich haben.
Die Wasserversorgung findet mit Hilfe der elektrischen Brunnenpumpe statt.


----------



## canis (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



JackMcRip schrieb:


> Meine Frage zum Reiher:
> Erkennt und holt der sich auch einen kleinen Schwarm (10Stk) __ Moderlieschen aus einem Teich mit Pflanzen?



Ja. 





			
				Sandra1976 schrieb:
			
		

> haben jetzt auch leider einen großen Koi und Goldi verloren durch einen Reiher.



Einen grossen Koi? Wie gross war der denn?


----------



## Sandra1976 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Na ja für mich war er groß:? so  um die 20 cm, der Goldi war ein bisschen kleiner.
Tut mir trotzdem leid um den Kerl, ich hatte ihn erst seid ein paar Wochen.
Ich hoffe mit dem ganzen Zeug, dass ich jetzt gekauft habe, verliere ich keinen mehr :beten

@cityCobra! Warum probierst du nicht mal mit den Balifahnen, die sind, denke ich auch nicht schlecht.
Eine Freundin hat die auch am Teich, hält allerdings nur Reiher ab (hatte noch keinen Verlust durch diesen) aber leider keine Katzen.
Mein Mann hat, auch um den Wasserverlust im Sommer auszugleichen, im Bachlauf einen versteckten Wasserhahnen eingebaut 
an dem wir den Scare Scrow anschließen können von daher passt das bei uns.
Ich probier beides und berichte bei Gelegenheit.

Gruß und viel Erfolg, auch ohne Schrotflinte
wünscht euch Sandra


----------



## CityCobra (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich habe gehört es soll helfen ein Sonnensegel über den Teich zu spannen, denn der Reiher ist dann etwas verunsichert was ihm beim Landeanflug darunter erwartet.
Da ich bereits schon lange mit dem Gedanken spiele zum Sonnenschutz ein solches Sonnensegel einzusetzen, wäre das noch eine Option, auch zum Schutz vor dem Fischreiher.
Wenn das helfen sollte, schlage ich gleich zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe.


----------



## goldschleie (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Die "Fischgrotte"

Um dem Fischreiher das Angeln zu erschweren, hab ich mir gedacht, Reiher abschrecken ist schwer, aber vielleicht kann ich den Schutz der Fische verbessern.

Also bin ich dieses Jahr auf folgende Idee gekommen.

Ich habe zwei alte Mineralwasserkästen nebeneinander kopfüber im Teich versenkt. Dadurch entsteht unten jeweils ein Hohlraum, eine Art "Fischgrotte" (quasi als Fluchtbunker für Fische bei Luftangriff).

Auf der ebenen Oberseite der Wasserkästen habe ich dann drei Schalen mit Wasserpflanzen hingestellt, die im Teich jetzt eine schöne Pflanzeninsel bilden. Diese Bepflanzung soll einen zusätzlichen Schutz von oben bieten, dass der Reiher nicht mit seinem langen Schnabel durch die schmalen Öffnungen pieken kann.

Also bis jetzt hats wohl geklappt, keine neuen Fischverluste.
Ich halte euch aber auf dem Laufenden.

LG
__ goldschleie


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Goldschleihe

viel Glück.. das Problem besteht für mich aber darin, dass der Reiher oft gaaaaanz lange still am Ufer steht, irgendwann nehmen die Fische den nicht mehr wahr und kommen wieder raus....

LG Susanne


----------



## Sandra1976 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

@Lucy, ja da geb ich dir wohl recht, dass das auf Dauer nicht wirklich was bringt. Natürlich ist es besser, wenn sich die Fischis unter Seerosenblätter oder Wasserkästen verstecken können, sobald sich der Reiher aber nicht mehr bewegt kommen auch die Fische wieder raus.
Ich hab wie bereits erwähnt einen Scare Scrow gekauft und mein Mann hat noch eine Zeitschaltuhr drangebastelt. Außerdem hab ich um den kompletten Teich eine Angelschnur (einmal in 20 und noch in 40 cm Höhe) gespannt. Der Vorteil ist, man sieht sie kaum und ist reißfest. Bisher keine Verluste mehr. Versuch es doch mal damit. Dann kommt der Reiher erst gar nicht mehr so nah an deine Fische.
Viele Grüße Sandra
Gruß Sandra


----------



## gluefix (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,
dann will ich meine Erfahrungen auch mal zum besten geben. Ich habe gegen den Reiher auch schon eine ganze Menge legale und XXXXXX Dinge ausprobiert. Geblieben bin ich dann am Ende beim Abspannen des ganzen Teiches mit dicker, durchsichtiger Angelschnur. Das ganze kreuz und quer in ca. 1 m Höhe über den Teich gespannt. Optisch ist es meiner Meinung nach zu vertreten, dem Reiher scheint es aber stark zu verunsichern. Die Schnüre glitzern und blitzen von oben gesehen regelrecht, manchmal unsichtbar und dann doch wieder eine Reflektion. Die Reiher gehen seitdem im Tiefflug und schimpfend über den teich hinweg. Seit 3 Jahren nicht eine Reiherlandung bzw. keinen Verlust mehr gehabt ! Die Teichseiten sollten unbedingt beachtet werden, meist landet er neben dem teich und pirscht sich heran. Sehr kostengünstig mit ca. 5 € für ne Spule Schnur ist es obendrein . Gruß Benni


----------



## juerg_we (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,
als ich heute morgen arbeiten gegangen bin habe ich auch besuch vom fischreiher gehabt,jetzt meine frage:
ich habe ja einen hochteich der ca80cm aus dem boden schaut,habe ich eurer meinung nach bei dieser bauart mit verlust zu rechnen?????????(garantie gibt es keine) der reiher stand am rand und schaute in den teich,als ich die tür aufmachte flog er weg,er war auch ca 80cm gross(ohne ausgefahrenen hals),habe jetzt natürlich ein bisschen angst dass er angeln geht.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Limnos (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi

Entscheidend ist, ob der Reiher vom Rand aus Fische erreichen kann, bzw. ob da eine Flachzone ist, in der er noch waten kann. Fische reagieren auf einen anfliegenden Reiher mit Flucht. Der Reiher kann sie erwischen, wenn er lange reglos lauert, bis wieder Fische in seine Nähe kommen. An Gartenteichen hat er dazu nur Gelegenheit, wenn er selbst nicht gestört wird. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mcreal (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss dieses Thema auch mal wieder "hoch holen".
Bis jetzt hat mich das Thema nicht sonderlich interessiert oder mir Angst gemacht.
Einen Fischreiher hatten wir bisher noch nie bei uns in der Nähe gesehen.

Leider haben wir nun dieses Jahr zweimal einen Reiher über unser Grundstück __ fliegen sehen.
Man was ist das für ein riesen Viech.:shock
Jetzt bekommt man doch schon etwas Panik,dass er uns mal einen "richtigen" Teichbesuch abstattet.
Also mal über die möglichen Gegenmaßnahmen erkundigt.

Möglichkeit 1: Reiherschreck via Wassergartenschlauch
Das fällt für uns schonmal aus.Die Notwendigkeit das ständig das Wasser aufgedreht sein muss und der Schlauch unter Druck steht,gefällt mir nicht richtig.

Möglichkeit 2: Reiherschreck mit akustischem Signal.
Hier ließt man alles mögliche darüber,von gut bis nicht empfehlenswert.
Die Tatsache das dieses Teil den ganzen Tag über vielleicht "blinden Alarm" anschlägt und die Nachbarn mit den Geräuschen nervt,ist auch nicht so eine tolle Vorstellung.

Möglichkeit 3: Schnürre über den Teich spannen
Keine Ahnung wie sicher diese Variante ist.Sicher optisch nicht schön,aber Kompromisse,muss man wohl hier eingehen.
Allerdings habe ich gerade vein Video gesehen,der Teichbesitzer hatte am Teichrand Angelsehne gespannt.(ohne Strom)
Das Viech ist einfach darüber stolziert.:shock

Möglichkeit 4: Glitzerpyramiden / Kugeln
Eine sehr preisgünstige Lösung.
Nur hier Frage ich mich,wie "sicher" ist diese Variante.Irgendwie habe ich da bedenken,das der Reiher von dem geglitzer erst richtig auf den Teich "aufmerksam" gemacht wird.
Und funktioniert ja wahrscheinlich auch nur richtig gut,bei Sonnenschein.An einem bewölkten Tag reflektiert da ja nicht so viel.

Möglichkeit 5: Elektrozaun.
Sicherlich die sicherste Methode,um das Viech vom Teich fern zu halten.
Hier frage ich mich allerdings,ob der Reiher immer erst etwas entfernt vom Teich das Grundstück anfliegt und dann zum Teich läuft.
Ich habe relativ großzügige Flachzonen.Wenn ich den Teichrand mit einem Elektrozaun umspanne und der Reiher landet aber direkt in der Flachzone,nützt mir der Zaun auch nichts mehr.

Momentan lassen wir tagsüber unser Wasserspiel laufen.Also so eine kleine Wasserfontäne.
Ich erhoffe mir dadurch auch etwas Abschreckung.Oder stört dieses Gespritze/Geplätsche den Reiher überhaupt nicht?


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Mike,

die Angelschnüre sind eine sehr gute Methode - allerdings muss man sie auch richtig spannen, nämlich auch über den Teich. Und man sieht sie wirklich kaum.

Den hässlichen Stromzaun sieht man allerdings und der hindert auch andere Tiere daran, zum Beispiel an Deinem Teich zu trinken oder zu baden. Wäre für mich persönlich keine Alternative.


----------



## Iedfreak (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich persönlich bin 3 Jahre lang mit einem einfachen Draht auf 50cm Höhe um den Teich klar gekommen.. Jetzt mit dem größeren Teich fehlten plötzlich 2 Fische! Nun habe ich 300m Maurerschnur über den Teich gespannt und hab seid 3 Wochen Ruhe.. Wie lange werden wir sehen..


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

ne Alternative wären unauffällige Zaunpfosten ( Kunststoff- Pflanzstäbe z. B. ) in regelmässigen Abstänfen stellen und in 30 und 60 cm Höhe ne durchsichtige aber stabile Nylonschnur befestigen ( Anglerbedarf für Hochseeangeln z. B. )   da kann der Reiher zwar landen aber nicht an den Teich


----------



## Sternenstaub (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ein Hallo an alle Reihegeschädigten,

seit dieser Woche gehöre auch ich zu diesem Personenkreis. Vergangene Woche hat mir der Reiher zwei meiner  Koi gestolhlen zurückgelassen hat er drei Federn und keine davon war golden. Soweit so schlecht. Um mich über Gegenmaßnahmen zu Informieren wollte ich mich hier im Forum schlau machen doch was ich hie in  diesem Fred auf Seite 2 im 13ten Beitrag 1te Link gefunden habe habehat auch nicht mit viel Phantasie etwas mit Reihern zu tun und ich denke nicht dass es im Sinne der Forumsbetreiber ist das so Stehen zu lassen.

lG Angelika


----------



## koifischfan (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

So etwas passiert, wenn Bilder auf irgendwelche (Bilder)-Server hochgeladen werden. Man weiß nie, wem die Seite in ein paar Jahren gehört.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

[OT]So als Tipp, neben jedem Beitrag gibts so ein Warndreieck wo man Verstöße melden kann, das geht dann intern und sofort an die Moderatoren. Das ist besser als den Link erst noch populär zu machen. Hab gerad das Warndreieck gedrückt und der Link sollte bald entfernt sein. [/OT]

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Sternenstaub (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

hab ich nicht gewusst sorry
lg Angelika


----------



## Joerg (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Der Link hatte weniger mit Reiher zu tun und ist nun entschärft. 
Vielen Dank für die Hinweise.


----------



## VolkerN (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Heute Morgen haben wir Besuch von einem Reiher am Teich bekommen. 

Ich wuerde eigentlich in mittelmaessige Panik geraten weil ich um unsere Fische fuerchte :beten

Zur Zeit ist allerdings ueber den Teich ein Laubschutz-Netz gespannt. Gestern hatte ich es noch entfernt weil ich am Teich die Pflanzen zurueckgeschnitten habe. Ausserdem habe ich einen Teilwasserwechsel durchgefuehrt und bei der Gelegenheit auch den Grund gereinigt. Abends war ich kurz davor (es war schon fast dunkel) die Aktion mit dem Netz spannen auf heute zu vertagen. 

Als ich den Reiher sah war ich echt froh das ichs doch noch gespannt hatte. Der Reiher hat so natuerlich ueberhaupt keine Chance an die Fische zu kommen :freu :freu :freu :freu 

So ein Riesenvogel ist schon beeindruckend. Die Relation kann man glaube ich auch sehr gut auf den Bildern sehen wo er beim Abflug erst noch auf einer Tanne einen Zwischenstopp eingelegt hat.

Wir sassen nach dem Schreck in der Morgenstunde noch drinnen (Wintergarten) und tranken einen Kaffee 1 …und ploetzlich …unglaublich …landete der naechste Reiher am Teich. Auch er begutachtete das Laubnetz und entschied sich dann umgehend fuer den Abflug. Der zweite Besuch ging so schnell das ich keine Bilder machen konnte ...und ich war erstmal einfach sprachlos 

Die ersten beiden Bilder sind nicht so gut geworden weil sie durch die Glasscheibe gemacht wurden.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Schöne Bilder Volker 

Aber hast Du auch einen Schutz für die Netzlose Zeit ?

Zum Thema Unauffälligkeit bei gespannter Angelsehne habe ich noch einen Vorschlag den ich bei mir umgesetzt hatte. Ich nahm diese Acryl Gardinenstangen rings um den Teich. Die Angelsehne sollte auf jeden Fall auch kreuz und quer über den Teich gespannt werden.


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Genau so habe ich es auch schon seit 3 Jahren und die Reiher __ fliegen nun ziehmlich hoch drüber weg.


----------



## Sternenstaub (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Pflanzenfreund,
könntest du mal Bilder einstellen von diesen Acrylgardienenstangen hab grad keine Idee was damit gemeint ist und ich will nicht Jahr ein Jahr aus ein Netz überm Teich haben um Diesen Burschen ab zu halten. Trotz Netz kommt er jaden Tag zur Kontrolle

lG Angelika


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi Angelika,

leider finde ich gerade in den Weiten des HGF mein eingestelltes Foto nicht mehr. Ich meine diese Zugstangen mit denen man die Gardinen auf - bzw. zu ziehen kann. Diese Gardinenstänbe haben oben einen Karabiner, es gibt sie in weiß aus Metall mit Plastegriff oder eben komplett als Acrylstab. Nach meinen Recherchen am günstigsten bei Hornbach im Doppelpack für so um die 2,50 €. Ich hab meine einfach 20-30cm ín die Erde gesteckt und den Karabiner abgezwackt. Man kann auch mit ner Feile noch anti verrutschritze machen für die rundherum Verangelsehnung  Ich nahm damals __ Wels Angelsehne, Farblos war mir wichtig - erst ringsrum im 20cm Höhenabstand und dann kreuz und quer, die Gardinenstäbe biegen sich dann etwas richtung Teich. Geflochtene Schnur saugt sich m.E. zu schnell voll, sinkt somit schneller ab und ist farblos nicht zu bekommen.


----------



## VolkerN (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Aber hast Du auch einen Schutz für die Netzlose Zeit ?



Hallo Ralf,

ich habe seit letztem Fruehjahr einn "Wasser-Sprotzler" mit Bewegungsmelder in Betrieb. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/335109/

Die funktioniert tadellos. Um sicherzugehen das mir nicht irgendwann der ganze Garten wegen nem geplatzten Schlauch unter Wasser steht habe ich einen Wasserstop (der laesst max. 50 L am Stueck durch) montiert. Das Teil funktioniert absolut zuverlaessig. 

Es gibt lediglich die kurze Zeit wo der Teich nicht zugefroren ist ...die Naechte aber nicht mehr frostfrei sind. Da hab ich den Wasser-Sprotzler natuerlich nicht mehr in Betrieb. Das Netz ist nur waehrend einiger Wochen im Herbst ueberm Teich (eigentlich wegen der Blaetter). 

Das mit den Angelschnueren hab ich mir auch schon ueberlegt, aber es scheint mir (zumindestens bei mir) nicht praktikabel. Ich bin oefter im Teich um die Pflanzen am Rand zurueckzuschneiden oder um z.B. Algen abzufischen. Da waeren die Angelschnuere doch recht hinderlich.


----------



## Iedfreak (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hab das bei mir so gelöst...

Da der Reiher sich nicht vom Zaun nicht abhalten lässt, habe ich noch 300m Angelschnur kreuz und quer gespannt...


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

So ist es bei mir auch, sind einfach diese Pflanzstöcke aus Alu grün beschichtet aus dem Baumarkt, womit man höhere Pflanzen anbinden kann!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Volker,

ich finde, es ist noch genügend Platz um mit dem Teichsauger oder Kescher gut ranzukommen - musst halt eben nur von Oben arbeiten. Glaub mir, die Reiher wissen wenn die Wasserspritzen aus sind. Bei mir war er mehrmals um sich die Angelsehne aus der Nähe anzusehen nun kommt er leider gar nicht mehr vorbei - war immer ein schöner Anblick wie er an den Teich gewatschelt ist und sich das in Ruhe angesehen hat.


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Genau das habe ich eine Zeit lang jeden morgen beobachten können.
Ich wollte das mit der Angelschnur erst auch nicht glauben aber ich konnte beobachten, das wenn der Reiher etwas Wiederstand an den Flügeln beim landen oder starten spürt, er sofort sich verabschiedet.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

und er merkt sich das wirklich, wir haben hier viele Reiher vom nahegelegenen See - bisher landen manchmal bei uns im Garten auf den Tannenästen, können aber wohl gut die Behinderung sehen und hauen wieder ab.


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

nachdem ich unsren Reiher ,,unter Strom" gesetzt hab kommt er nicht wieder.. was so ein Weidezaungerät und Weidedraht so ausrichten können... ;-)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

aber er kann auch gefährlich werden, wenn z.B. Kinder oder Menschen mit Herzschrittmacher in Berührung kommnen - ebenso schreckt er Vögel ab die einfach nur mal trinken und baden wollen. Bei mir z.B. gibt es viele Eichhörnchen im Garten und ich freue mich immer wenn die zum trinken kommen.


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

@ Ralf


da mach Dir mal keinen Kopf...   unser Garten hat nen 1,60m hohen Zaun drum, wenn da einer mit Herzschrittmacher drüber klettert und den Draht anpackt isser selber schuld...  
Besuchern sag ich Bescheid oder mach den Strom aus....
 da der Strom nur an der oberen Litze in 60 cm Höhe anliegt ist er kein Problem für Eichhörnchen, unsren Hund und die Katze....     ein kind haben wir selber, weshalb wir demnächst nen stabilen Zaun um den Tech bauen, weil Madame bald läuft....     unser Bachlauf ( 6 Meter lang) wird von Vögeln etc. viel lieber zum Baden und Trinken genommen als der Teich.........

( das Weidezaungerät ist übrigens keins für 2- Tonnen- Bullen sondern eins für die Kleintierhaltung, das ,,zappt" zwar ganz ordendlich, ist aber keine reale Gefahr auch wenn mal ein Kind dranpackt, wird mit 2x 1,5 Volt betrieben, nicht mit ner Autobatterie oder Netz)


----------



## Iedfreak (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Am Freitag war es dann wieder soweit 2 Kois weg... Frau den Tränen nah :evil
Und nun sind wir wieder bei Null angekommen... 

- Draht auf 50cm. um den Teich *gelöst*

- Angelschnüre über dem kmpl. Teich *gelöst*

Nächster versuch ist nun Elektrozaun....  

:beten

Was hast du für ein Zaungerät Lucy79?


----------



## dragsterrobby (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Boar der ist aber dreißt!!!
Nicht zu fassen und ich sitz hier und lese
Ich hab ja auch Angelschnur über/um den Teich aber bei mir ist seit ca. 3 Jahren Ruhe.
Nun hast du mich sooooo nervös gemacht, ich gehe gleich mal raus schauen!


----------



## Iedfreak (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Das schlimme ist, das selbst die Videoüberwachung versagt hat...


----------



## dragsterrobby (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Die Wut kann ich mehr als verstehen aber wieso hat die Videoüberwachung versagt???


----------



## Iedfreak (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Weil ich unterwegs war und somit keine Zugriff hatte... Aufzeichnung läuft auch noch nicht....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

sieht  fast so aus, als ob es ein Mensch war der bei Dir alles gelöst hat und die Fische geklaut hat. Bei mir ist ebenfalls seit Jahren alles i.O. 

vorallem so einen stabilen Drath, da brauch man doch ordentlich viel Kraft ?


----------



## Iedfreak (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich befürchte das der Reiher am Rand stand und über den Zaun gelangt hat, da ich eine 30cm flache Randzone habe.. Im teich war er gewiss nicht...


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> sieht  fast so aus, als ob es ein Mensch war der bei Dir alles gelöst hat und die Fische geklaut hat.



Also Draht und Angelschnüre gelöst und dann noch ohne eine Feder zu hinterlassen zwei Fische spurlos abschleppen scheint mir schon ein bisschen sehr geschickt für ein Tier ohne Hände...da würde ich Ralf recht geben.


----------



## Iedfreak (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Wenn es ein Mensch gewesen wäre hätte er bestimmt einen von den großen genommen und nich die beiden kleinsen (ca 10cm). Oder ich hatte besuch von einer Katze oder einem Waschbär... Die solle es neuerdings auch bei uns geben


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

unser Weidezaungerät ist ein AKO Power Compakt B 40


----------



## Iedfreak (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Also Zaun und Angelsehne hat sich auch erledigt.... Wieder einer weniger

Aber der Reiher musste Federn lassen....


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich hoffe für dich das er nun die Schnauze voll hat!


----------



## Iedfreak (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

E Zaun wird Heute aufgestellt. Dann in kombination mit Angelsehne...


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich hab nur Angelschnur/sehne und seit ca. 3 Jahren ist Ruhe, obwohl es hier wimmelt von den Burschen, ich seh sie ja jeden Tag über uns kreisen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Da hast Du sicher einen extrem hungrigen Reiher der vor nix mehr Angst hat.

Ich empfehle Dir dringend ein oder mehrere Laubschutznetze über den Teich zu spannen, im Herbst mache ich dies auch so als Blätterschutz. Ich denke davor wird Hr. Reiher wohl mehr Respekt haben. Ich schlage an den günstigen Positionen stangen rein, spanne dann Wäscheleinen kreuz und quer und lege das Laubschutznetz auf - dieses dann ringsum mit Zelthaken oder Steinen fixieren.

Alternativ kannst Du ja auch mal diese Rheierwasserspritzenabwehr testen. 

Ich würde nur schnell handeln, da er so lange wiederkommen wird bis der Teich leer ist.


----------



## Iedfreak (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Habe jetzt am We meinen Elektrozaun fertiggestellt und zusätzlich noch Angelschnur gespannt... Hoffe das wird ausreichen


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin,
bei mir war gestern völlig überaschend mal wieder ein Fischreiher! Erst stand er völlig ruhig und dann ist er am hinteren Ende des Teiches längs stolziert. Sehr beeindruckend wie groß der Reiher war und was für tolle Tarnfarben. Es sa fast so aus als ob er ein größeres Loch zwischen der gespanten Angelschnur suchte.
Ich raus mit den Hunden und er hat sofort versucht an Höhe zu gewinnen und zu flüchten!!!!
Leider hat er sich in der Angelschnur verfangen, sodas er nicht richtig los konnte und ich dachte schon der eräuft im Teich. Dann aber nach langen rudern und völlig panisch hat er es geschafft weg zu __ fliegen.
Ich hoffe das war im ne Lehre, werde weiter beobachten und meine Angelschnur erstmal reparieren.


----------



## Nelumbo (29. Nov. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo!

Bin gerade neu hier eingestiegen - wollte mich schon länger anmelden, und nun ist der schöne, große, böse Vogel, der __ Graureiher, der Anlass. 

Er hat uns heute gezeigt, dass er auch unter in 20 cm Höhe gespannte Schnur hindurch in den Teich kommt: Wie wir direkt vom Fenster aus beobachten konnten, duckte er sich bis zum Boden und schob sich unter der Sperre hindurch! Die schönen Goldies lockten doch zu arg ... 

Hätten wir es nicht selbst gesehen, wir hätten es wohl für "Teich-Latein" gehalten. Nun haben wir den Teich rundherum mit Netz und Maschendraht gesichert. 

Grüße ans Forum.


----------



## jolantha (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Nelumbo
Herzlich Willkommen, :Willkommen2
So hab ich das auch noch nicht gehört, aber wie es den Anschein hat, ist er ja doch ein
cleveres Miststück !!


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Mir passt das auch nicht mit den Fischreihern aber irgend was müssen sie ja auch futtern, gelle


----------



## samorai (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Nelimbo!
Wohne in dem wasserreichen Land Brandenburg. Täglich überfliegen so 20 Fischreiher mein
Teich. Bei uns wird auch mit Angelsehne 40ger gearbeitet, so in 2.20 m über den Teich, auch nicht gespannt, nur locker gezogen. Wir setzen hier auf den "wackel"Effekt. Fischreiher haben gute Augen, können die Wakel aber schlecht einschätzen oder verwirrt sie. In dieser Höhe beinträchtigen die Sehnen ach nicht Deinen Blick auf den Teich. Weiteres Gebammel können Windspiele sein oder CD  , alles was in der Sonne glitzert oder gut Licht reflektiert ist gut und wenn sich es bewegt, noch viel besser. Fischreiher sind Senkrechtstarter. Sie bevorzugen Schilfufer, wo ihr Start auch gewährleistet ist. Also, alles muss wackeln und reflektieren. Es gehen auch Fahnen oder Windmesser. Bei uns sind jetzt wieder weiße Reiher aus Polen oder Estland eingetroffen, aber die sind keine Gefahr, nur wunderschön zu betrachten.
 Zu dieser Jahreszeit gibt es kaum Schwierigkeiten mit Fischreihern, im Frühsommer wenn Jungreiher noch keine Reviere zur Jagd haben,ist der Hunger meist stärker als das natürliche Verhalten,dann gehen sie gewisse Risiken ein.Und dann wird´s bei uns auch Gefährlich.
Helfen tut dann nur noch Anwesenheit,laute Geräuche,Klatschen oder anderes.
                                 LG Ron!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Nov. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Nelimbo!
> 
> Helfen tut dann nur noch Anwesenheit,laute Geräuche,Klatschen oder anderes.
> LG Ron!!



Hi Ron,

mit anderes meinst Du bestimmt so was. Zwar wie der dicke alte Kollege in 2 Monaten schon ne richtige Coutchpotato geworden, aber wehe es kommt eine von den vielen Nachbarskatzen oder ein großer Vogel in den Garten, dann kommt der Jagdhund raus.

MfG farnk


----------



## wuugi83 (1. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

hatte auch ne zeitlang mit nem reiher .... 
er kahm immer in der dämmerrung hat sich auf die steine gehockt und gewartet .... verluste zum glück nur 4 goldfische .
habe noch 1000meter angelschnur gehabt und den ganzen garten und teich damit abgespannt so das er nur mit mühe und not landen bzw starten konnte was nicht schwer ist bei dem großen dingen ..... 3 oder 4 mal hat er es die folgenden 2 tage noch versucht und kahm nie wieder ..... hoffe das bleibt auch so .... 

_Edit by Blumenelse "mal was anderes hat einer was hilfreiches gegen maulwürfe..." ist verschoben in ein eigenes Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37926_


----------



## mitch (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,

hier mal 2 Bilder eines *Silberreihers* (_Casmerodius albus_, Syn.: _Ardea alba_)

den ich gestern sah (da war auch noch fast alles grün )


----------



## Nelumbo (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank für alle Antworten! 

Jetzt ist der Teich ja für den Winter gesichert, und im Frühjahr - wenn die Reiher-Besuche sicherlich noch "intensiver" werden, da Brutzeit, müssen wir uns die Sache noch mal überlegen. Der Teich muss dann gesäubert werden, die beste Gelegenheit, neue Strategien zu entwickeln ... 

_Bei der Gelegenheit: Was macht Ihr mit zu reichlichem Fischnachwuchs?_
_Edit by Blumenelse: Dieses Thema haben wir ausgelagert: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37925_

Und zu der Frage, was man wirkungsvoll gegen Maulwürfe tun kann: Wir haben 2 Solar-__ Pieper im Einsatz, seitdem ist Ruhe. 

Viele Grüße,
Nelumbo


----------



## dragsterrobby (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin, 
habe seit Tagen Besuch vom Fischreiher, direkt auf dem zugefrorenen Teich.
Heut schau ich raus, er sieht mich und will weg aber er hat sich in den Angelschnüren verfangen und alles kurz und klein gerissen aber er konnte nicht weg!!
Ehrlich gesagt er tat mir leid aber na ja, ich raus mit ner Schere und hab fast alle Angelschnüre kappen müssen, bis er weg konnte. Natürlich hat man in solchen Momenten keine Cam dabei, Mist
Ich bin erstaund, aus der Nähe von ca. 20cm das das soo ein schönes Vögelchen ist


----------



## lollo (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaund, aus der Nähe von ca. 20cm das das soo ein schönes Vögelchen ist


Hallo Günter,

und gefährlich wenn er sich verteidigt. Hast Glück gehabt das er dir bei dieser Nähe nicht in die Augen gepickt hat.

Ich habe mal einen Bericht gesehen, wo ein verletzter Reiher von einem Doc versorgt werden sollte, der Doc ihm nicht den Schnabel fest und zu gehalten hatte, und es dann passierte.
Der Doc konnte dann selbst einen Doc aufsuchen, hatte aber noch Glück, dass der Reiher sein Auge nicht richtig getroffen hatte.
In der Erklärung teilte er dann mit, dass Reiher zur Verteidigung wohl versuchen beim vermeintlichen Gegner die Augen zu treffen, und er in dem Moment nicht mehr daran gedacht hatte als er ihn versorgen wollte.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

moin zusammen,
wohl wahr... blitzschnell wird dann Richtung Auge gezielt!
Dies konnte ich schon hier beobachten, als sich ein Reiher bei uns am Teich niederlassen wollte und die Hunde um die Ecke schossen. 
Die Pointer begriffen auch sofort, daß mit dem Kandidaten nicht spaßen ist.
Reiher hob allerdings auch sofort ab und flog in Nachbar's Tanne, wo er aufbaumte, um sich den Teich nochmals in Ruhe anzuschauen...... mach' nur, daß Du fortkommst Vogel,
hier gibt es wahrhaftig genügend natürliches Wasser, wo er seinen Appetit auf Fisch stillen kann.


----------



## dragsterrobby (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin, na ich hab schon aufgepasst aber in der Hecktik vergisst man schon einiges! 
Auch wenn mich der Reiher immer wieder ärgert, war ich in erster Linie drann interessiert ihn lebend und unversehrt vom Eis zu kriegen!! Ich weiß nicht ob der schwimmen kann und hatte Angst, das er in die Eisfreie Zone rutscht und dann mit dem Angelschnurgedöns ersäuft!
Muß mir nun erstmal neue Angelschnur besorgen und dann alles neu machen


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Reiher können NICHT schwimmen....  zumindest nicht besser als ne Bleiente...  mit Glück können die sich mal ans Ufer retten, aber nass ist mit __ Fliegen erst mal nix...


----------



## lollo (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> aber nass ist mit __ Fliegen erst mal nix...


Hallo,

ich denke mal, aber nur wenn er ein fauler Sack ist, und keine Körperpflege betreibt. 
Ich habe schon bei Regen den Reiher fliegen gesehen, und das klappte auch ganz gut.
Dafür besitzt er ja die Puderdunen die zur Reinigung des Gefieders verwendet werden.


----------



## koizuverschenken (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

hallo zusammen, die meinung von stefan teilen schoen ist das nicht! aber ich habe den aufzuchtteich ca. 40x20meter mit 0,25mm durchsichtiger angelschnur, um und ueber spannt, eben in dieser beschriebenen kniehoehe und der gedachten' mittleren halshoehe des reihers! mit dicker allufolie (vorsicht bei salz im teich kann aerger geben) alle paar meter oder cd rohlingen. geht der' jetzt da hin stoesst er an die schnur bewegt dabei die cd's die bewegen sich und er erschrickt, das tun sie bei leichtem wind auch, wenn richtig befestigt! die angelschnur gibts fuer'n paar euro im angelladen, und die hat den vorteil wenn man die durchsichtige variante nimmt, fasst unsichtbar zu sein, stoert also nicht so wirklich. aber der reiher erschrickt durch die beruehrung und die sich bewegenden cd's und oder die alufolie. vorteil er kann sich nicht strangulieren denn die angelschnur befesstige ich an den staeben mit doppelknoten, sie reisst iregendwo mittig und gibt ihn frei. seit ich es so mache ist nur selten eine schnur kaputt, es kommen aber auch __ enten und die sind die reinsten bruchpiloten". auch hilft eine lebensechte' vogelscheuche die  ab und zu versetzt wird. und da ich dort leider keinen strom und eine wasserleitung habe, "kaempfe"ich da schon jahre lang mit den grauen fischfressern", aber wenn das wasser trueb genug ist durch das gruendeln der fische haelt sich der verlusst eh in grenzen, sicher jeder fisch den er oder mein freund" der eisfogel holt koennte der' tolle sein aber die waren dort draussen schon vorher da und die sollen auch leben, toll finde ich es nicht wenn mal wieder einer mit vollem kroepfchen" davon fliegt aber es blieben dieses jahr wieder genug fuer mich und meinen bekannten uebrig, soviele das es noch spass macht! dann hat jeder was davon! ;-)
uebrigens gebe ich noch welche ab!
herzliche gruesse 
robert


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin moin, nicht zu fassen, schon wieder war der Reiher da, stolziert doch frech auf dem Eis rum, wird doch nicht der sein den ich grad von den Angelschnüren befreit habe???????


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

@ lollo

ich denke, es ist ein Unterschied obs regnet oder der Reiher mal komplett untergetaucht ist....  denen gehts dann eher wie den Kormoranen hier am Rhein, die müssen erst mal abtropfen bevors weiter geht...  der Cousin von meinem Mann hat schon nen Reiher aus seinem Teich holen müssen, der ist erst mal zu Fuss gelaufen


----------



## Nelumbo (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo zusammen!

Also, unser Reiher beehrt uns weiterhin, obwohl der Teich ja schon einige Wochen rundherum mit Maschendraht und Netz gesichert ist, und oben drüber ist kreuz und quer Schnur gespannt. 

Er schafft es irgendwie, trotzdem in den Teich zu gelangen; wahrscheinlich fliegt er jetzt punktgenau in die ca. 30 x 30 cm großen "Arreale", die durch die Schnüre entstehen. Einfach unglaublich ... 

Mein Mann ist gerade unterwegs, um ein großes Netz zu besorgen, das letzte aller Mittel.


----------



## Nelumbo (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Er war übrigens heute in der Dämmerung zum Fischen hier. :?


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Der Reiher ist so treu bei mir, jeden Tag versucht er es wieder!!


----------



## Nelumbo (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

So, jetzt ist der Teich zu. Seiten Maschendraht und Netz und oben drüber ein geschlossenes Netz. Wir sind gespannt, ob er weiterhin gucken kommt, wie er den Tresor nun knacken kann. 

Jedenfalls ist "unser" Reiher ein besonders kluger Bursche, der uns ehrlich gesagt, neben all dem Ärger wegen unserer großen Goldies und Kois, ab und zu ein amüsiertes Lachen entlockt hat ... wegen seiner Raffinesse und Geschicklichkeit. Wir werden den Anblick  nie vergessen, wie er unter der in 20 cm Höhe gespannten Schnur hindurch gekrochen ist. 

Und im Frühjahr wird er voraussichtlich je  "belohnt" ...


----------



## admh (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Unser Reiher war in der letzten Woche mal wieder da. Das Tier ist immer auf der Durchreise. Morgens geht es von der Ruhr aus zum Duisburger Zoo zum Frühstücken. Abends das Gleiche noch einmal. Unsere beiden Teiche liegen auf dem Weg. Mir scheint, der Zoo ist ein deutlich besseres Jagdrevier. 
Wenn ich Draht spannen müsste, dann würde ich das Hobby aufgeben.


----------



## dragsterrobby (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin, wie schon gesagt, bei uns ist er fast täglich und versucht es!
Ich muß unbedingt neue Angelsehne spannen, denn bisher wird er nur von mir eher zufällig gestört.
Wenn die Hunde draußen sind, fliegt er weg aber eine Wiese weiter landet er wieder und beobachtet sein Umfeld!


----------



## Nelumbo (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Oh Mann! Einer der beiden vom Rasen geretteten großen Goldis, den der Reiher rausgefischt und dann verloren hatte, stirbt offenbar ... 

Entweder wars der Reiherschnabel oder die Rettungsaktion - Menschenhände haben ihn von der Wiese hochgehoben und ins Wasser zurück transportiert - oder beides ...  So blieb er zwar am Leben, verlor aber inzwischen zum großen Teil seine Farbe, was uns schon Böses ahnen ließ.  Äußere Verletzungen waren zwar nicht zu erkennen, aber es scheint ihn doch erwischt zu haben ... 

Er hat sich ganz oben an den Rand quasi auf die Steine gesetzt und liegt dort apathisch im seichten Wasser, Rücken ein Stück raus, abgesetzt von den anderen, die sich jahrezeitgemäß nach unten verzogen haben. Schaut nicht gut aus.


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

ohje.... bei uns ist auch der Reiher wieder unterwegs..  hab nun zusätzlich mein Kaninchen -Gehege um den Teich dazu gestellt...     so eins hier ist das...  ist zumindest der halbe Teich etwas sicherer..  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kaninchennet...ierbedarf_klein_nagetiere&hash=item23019a0b0c

da ist die Seite mit gesichert, die nicht zum HAus zeigt, ich vermute, die Hälfte ist ihm zu dicht an uns dran


----------



## dragsterrobby (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Na da würd ich mich nicht drauf verlassen!!!
Unser Teich ist ca. 5 Meter vom Haus weg und das kümmert den garnicht!!


----------



## Nelumbo (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Den Goldie hats wirklich ereilt, er ist dann sehr schnell gestorben. --- 

Nun hat der Reiher - wir nennen ihn Archibald - den Teich einmal entdeckt und wird ihn wohl nicht mehr vergessen. Jahrelang hatten wir relative Ruhe vor den großen Vögeln, und jetzt ist's damit wohl vorbei. Was wir im Frühjahr machen, wissen wir noch nicht. 

Ich sags mal mit Scarlet O'Hara: Darüber denken wir morgen nach.


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

unser Reiher hat schon Bekanntschaft mit unsrem HUnd geschlossen, und da der viel an der Gartentür sitzt und er Vogel ihn sehen kann, stiert er immer nur rüber, bleibt aber lieber da, wo er starten kann, das ist am HAus nicht gut machbar, weil dort hohe __ Tannen und Büsche stehen....  und zum Starten braucht so ein Reiher ja etwas Platz


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Der Platz zum Starten hab ich auch größer eingeschätzt, bis ich eines besseren belehrt wurde!!!


----------



## lollo (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,

der hier, hatte auch keine lange Startbahn, und mußte sich sofort hochschrauben.


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Super Foto "Lollo",
hier ist er so oft aber immer schaffe es nicht ein Foto zu machen!!!


----------



## Nelumbo (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Er kann aus dem Start direkt ziemlich steil nach oben __ fliegen, ich habs gesehen.


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

hui, unsrer hier hat immer lange gebraucht.. ist 2 mal fast am Zaun hängen geblieben ;-)


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ne ne ne, hier ist er fas täglich und der geht recht flott steil nach oben!!!


----------



## Peter S (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich hatte schon einmal darüber geschrieben:
Es muss nicht der Reiher sein der die Fische klaut. Der Kormoran erkennt aus großer Höhe wie tief ein Teich ist. Ist er tiefer als 1,30 Meter stürzt er sich in den Teich. Vorausgesetzt er kann bis auf den Grund sehen. Habe diese Erfahrung mit 5 Kois in der Größe 20-25 cm gemacht. Jetzt habe ich ein Netz (schwarz, 8x8 cm) 20cm über den Wasserspiegel gespannt und eine Sehne in 30 cm um den Teich. Ich habe keine Probleme mehr mit Verlusten dieser Art. Das Netz ist relativ schwer zu erkennen da es nur 1,8 mm stark ist und trotzdem sehr fest und haltbar. . Schneeflocken haften nicht an diesem Netz.Das Netz hängt auch nach 2 Winter nicht durch.
Gruß Peter S


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin, na du wirst mir doch zutrauen, das ich einen Fischreiher von einen Kormoran unterscheiden kann!!
Der der hier täglich den Versuch startet, ist eindeutig ein Reiher!


----------



## Peter S (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Günter
Die Sache mit dem Kormoran war nicht auf dich bezogen sondern ganz einfach nur als Denkanstoss das ein Kormoran auch für Verluste verantwortlich ist. Spann ein Netz und auch der Reiher wird nie wieder an deinen Teich kommen. GANZ BESTIMMT.
Gruß Peter S


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin Peter, ein Netz hatten wir, da haben wir gesehen, das der Reiher drauf landet und sich durch sein Gewicht das Netz mit Reiher in die Flachwasserzone absenkt!!


----------



## Peter S (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Günter
Ich habe bei mir ein schwarzes Netz gespannt. Das Netzgarn hat eine Stärke von 1,8 mm. Es ist sehr stabil und UV geschützt. Schnee bleibt auf diesem Netz nicht liegen. Hatte auch Bilder davon (mit Schnee) sind aber leider weg. Bei dem Wetter kann ich auch keine neuen machen. Ich habe den Flachwasserbereich mit einem ummantelten Zaungeflecht vor den Pflanzenfressern geschützt. Den Pflanzenteil nutze ich zum Phosphatabbau. Die Ausläufe der Filter fliessen durch die Pflanzen. Dieser Teil ist nicht durch das Netz abgedeckt. So kann ich jederzeit in diesem Teil des Teiches arbeiten ohne die Fische zu stören. Da dieser Teil des Teiches zur Terrasse zeigt, sieht man das Netz auch nicht so sehr. 
Gruß Peter S


----------



## dragsterrobby (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin Peter, ich habe solch ein Netz aber keine guten Erfahrungen damit gemacht!!!
Schnee sammelt sich und senkt das Netz!
Reiher landet drauf und senkt das Netz!
Hatte ich aber auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## Nelumbo (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Peter

Ein idylllischer Anblick, trotz des Netzes. Ich finde es so gut wie unsichtbar aus der Entfernung. 

Jetzt im Winter sieht unser "Verhau" nicht mal schlecht aus, halt wie eine Art Gehege. Ich finde das für die dunklen, eh nicht schönen Monate fast dekorativ. 

Mich hat die ganze Sache  mit unserem Archibald sehr ernüchtert. Fischhaltung ist schön, aber nicht unter solchen Umständen, dass man ständig auf der Lauer liegen muss und die Fische trotzdem geraubt werden. 

Bin selbst gespannt, wie das bei uns ausgehen wird. 

Grüße, Nelumbo - die Lotusblume


----------



## Peter S (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Günter
Ich habe auch geschrieben das ich es gespannt habe. Schnee drückt es nicht runter.
http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/de.../polyaethylen-pe-teichabdecknetz-80-mm-2.html
Schau mal hier.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Peter S (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Günter
Noch einmal 2 Bilder vom Netz, Zaun zwischen Pflanzenteich und Koiteich sowie die Sehne um den Teich.
Gruß Peter S


----------



## Peter S (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Nelumbo
Wie man sieht ist es wohl die beste Lösung ein Netz und Sehne. Bei mir war der Reiher noch 2 mal da. Da die Sehne ca 30 cm vom Teich entfernt und das Netz gleich dahinter anfängt hat er wirklich keine Chance. Ich konnte ihn hinter der geschlossenen Gardine beobachten: Er saß lange auf dem Dach des Nachbarn und beobachtete die ganze Geschichte genau. Er setzte zum Landeanflug an. Er ging um den gesamten Teich um immer wieder zu schauen wie er wohl an die Leckerbissen rankommt. Ohne Erfolg. Aber ich bin immer noch auf der Hut. Er sitzt des öfteren beim Nachbarn auf dem Dach und sondiert die Lage. Ich glaube er wartet darauf das ich meine Festung wieder aufgebe. Den Gefallen tu ich ihm nicht. Dein Arschibald sollte sich auch ein neues Revier besorgen.
Sicherlich ist so ein Netz nicht das schönste was es gibt. Aber wir haben ja auch kein günstiges Hobby wo man auf einen Fisch verzichten könnte. Ich hatte im ersten Anlauf mein Netz 60 cm hoch und 30 cm vom Teich entfernt aufgebaut. Sah nicht gut aus aber war absolut sicher. Das Netz störte aber ungemein und außerdem konnte ich nicht mal mehr im Pflanzengraben sauber machen. Also deswegen Netz runter auf 20 cm. Wenn ich jetzt an die Pflanzen möchte kann ich das Netz rundherum an den Spannstellen anheben.
Vielleicht ist es ja eine gute Idee zum nachbauen oder eine bessere Lösung zu finden und hier einzustellen. Bis bald.
Gruß Peter S


----------



## Sternenstaub (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo zusammen,
so ein Netz hatte ich auch drauf zum einen wegen dem Reiheiher und zum anderen wegen dem Laub, schön geht anders. Nachdem die Bäume ihr Laub los geworden sind ist mir das Netz auf den Keks gegangen durch den Schnee hatte es einen Durchhänger und lag im Wasser und ausserdem hat mich die Optik fürchterlich gestöhrt.
Nach dem Laubfall hab ich es wieder eingepackt da es auch sehr umständlich war wenn ich Algen abgefischt habe.Damit mein Teich einigermassen Faulgase ablassen kann habe ich nach einer Lösung gesucht und fand diese Plastiktonnen  sie kommen aus der Werbung und sind Aufsteller für was weiß ich. Der Nebeneffekt ist, da die Dinger immer in Bewegung sind und es immer anders aussieht  , der Reiher sich  nicht mehr an den Teich getraut .Nun habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich im Frühjahr mir einige Windspiele besorgen werde und die entlang des Teiches aufstelle da müsste sich doch was schönes finden lassen mal sehen obs funktioniert.

lG Angelika
Nun ist es so dass die auch nicht wirklich schön sind -


----------



## Speedy 1975 (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Habe hier nicht alles gelesen und weiss nicht ob der tip schon vorkommt.
mein teich ist sehr flach und ich habe nachdem der reiher mir die fische rausgeholt hatte zuerst einmal sehne rund um zu gespannt und ein paar mal über sein teich,dies hat aber nicht gereicht und der vogel hat wieder zugeschlagen.
also habe ich noch etwas mehr sehne über den teich gespannt und zusätlich ein* verspiegeltes dreieck* über dem teich aufgehangen,eigentlich schwimmt dieses im teich aber das fanden die fische nicht toll.
seit dem hat er keinen fisch mehr bekommen.
er ist auch nur noch einmal vom nachbarn gesehen worden als er vom dach in den teich schaute und dann unverichteter dinge wieder abgezogen ist.
werde im frühjahr die bespannung etwas ordentlicher setzen und auch die *spiegelpyramide* wieder aufhängen,sicher ist sicher.
angeblich soll es auch helfen ein möglichst lebendsechtes modell eines kleinen krodils am teich zu platzieren,dies ist wenn der reiher in afrika überwintert sein grösster feind,ob es hilft ich könnte es mir vorstellen aber wissen tue ich es nicht.


----------



## Peter S (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Sternenstaub
Was du da hattest war ein Laubschutznetz. Mein Netz ist schwarz, 8 x 8 cm Maschenweite und 1,2 mm Garnstärke. Dieses Netz kann man wirklich spannen und es hängt auch nicht durch. Dieses Garn ist Wasserabweisend und UV beständig. Ich habe im Thread einen Link angegeben. Schau mal rein. Das Laubnetz hatte ich im Herbst auf diese Netz gelegt. Konnte es ganz leicht wieder abnehmen ohne das Laub während dieser Aktion ins Wasser fiel. Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann muss man schon genau hinsehen um dieses Netz zu sehen. Bin mal auf weitere Ideen gespannt. Gemeinsam werden wir vielleicht eine Tolle Lösung finden. Bis dann.
Gruß Peter S


----------



## canis (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Speedy 1975 schrieb:


> angeblich soll es auch helfen ein möglichst lebendsechtes modell eines kleinen krodils am teich zu platzieren,dies ist wenn der reiher in afrika überwintert sein grösster feind,ob es hilft ich könnte es mir vorstellen aber wissen tue ich es nicht.


Daran glaube ich angesichts der Tatsache, dass bei uns die meisten __ Graureiher Standvögel sind, eher nicht. Die meisten werden nicht wissen, was ein Krokodil ist.


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin David,
das sehe ich ganz genau so


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Peter, mich würde dein Netz interessieren, was du um den Teich hast, sieht ziehmlich unauffällig aus!
Hast du eine Bezugsquelle für mich, ist das Meterware????


----------



## Nelumbo (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Peter, 

ich hätte auch gern die Bezugsquelle, denn Deine Lösung scheint mir die beste, sicherste und unauffälligste von allen. 

Liebe Grüße
Nel

P.S. Und praktisch ist sie auch noch.


----------



## Nelumbo (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Dein Bericht entspricht übrigens ganz unseren Arschibald! Auch er saß ständig auf Nachbars Dächern und hielt Ausschau, auch er spazierte geruhsam um den Teich und schaute nach Möglichkeiten ...
eventuell ist es ja ein und derselbe?


----------



## Peter S (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo ihr beiden
Gern gebe ich die Adresse bekannt: Engel-Netz Bremerhaven GmbH
Rubrik Teichabdeckung
Nr 03520 Quadratische Maschen 80 mm 1,2 mm Garnstärke.
Das Netz liegt 16 Meter breit und kostet der laufende Meter 6,40 + MWST das  heißt 6,40 für 16 m². Ein fairer  Preis denke ich. Ich habe mir dazu 1 Rolle Garn 1000 gramm bestellt für 6,60 + MWST .Sehr reißfest. Tip: Garnenden immer mit einem Feuerzeug verschmelzen damit es nicht ausfranst 
Rubrik Garne
Warengruppe 320 PE Garne
Garnnummer T 300   1 kg für 6,60

Man braucht schon eine Menge Garn. Es lässt sich sehr gut durch die Maschen weben.
Eine schöne Seite zum stöbern.
Wenn es euch gefallen hat, sagt es mir.
Gruß Peter S


----------



## Peter S (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich hab mal versucht etwas aufzumalen:
Das Garn hab ich in einem Zug mit Schlaufen durch das Netz gezogen und an einigen Stellen das Garn um eine verzinkte Stange außerhalb des Teiches gezogen. Das hat den Vorteil: Es lässt sich jederzeit nachspannen und außerdem, je nach dem wie hoch die Stangen sind, hochschieben. So kann ich jederzeit an die Pflanzen oder Algen fischen. Ich hoffe das es einigermaßen deutlich zu sehen und zu verstehen ist. Mit Strg Taste und + kann man das Bild vergrössern.


 

Gruß Peter S


----------



## Peter S (7. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Nelumbo
Ich glaube nicht das ein Revier eines Reihers so groß ist. Postleitzahl 02? und ich 27624. Wenn er unsere Teiche anfliegen will muss er schon einen Korb voll Fische als Proviant mitnehmen. Stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor.
Gruß Peter S


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin, tolle Seite und massig Fragezeichen in meinen Kopf!!
Ich habe vor nur ein Netz um meinen Teich zu bauen, nicht über den Teich, weil ich dieses Jahr noch einiges an Umbauten vor habe! Das Teichmaß umrum bleibt, nur im Teich soll/muß einiges verändert werden!
Dabei würde mich ein Netz, das den Teich abdeckt sehr stören.
Also stelle ich mir ein Netz vor, das ca. 60-70cm hoch ist und dann die entsprechende Länge hat.
Oder muß man sich dann das Maß aus der Ballenware selber zurecht schneiden oder oder oder???
Ich bin unschlüssig????????????????


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

guck mal hier.....  man muss ja keinen Strom drauf machen ( bei uns hats aber effektiver geholfen ;-) )

http://www.agrargigant.de/weidezaun...e/weidenetze-elektronetze/fur-kleintiere.html


----------



## Peter S (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moi Günter
Wenn du dir einen Meter bestellst hast du 16 Meter Zaun in 1Meter höhe. Bestellst du 2Meter hast du, wenn du sie verbindest, 32 Meter Zaun. Das Ganze fuer ca. 14 Euro.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Peter S (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moi Günter
Wenn du dir einen Meter bestellst hast du 16 Meter Zaun in 1Meter höhe. Bestellst du 2Meter hast du, wenn du sie verbindest, 32 Meter Zaun. Das Ganze fuer ca. 14 Euro.
Gruß Peter


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin Peter, wenn ich 1M oder 2M eingebe macht er das nicht wegen "Bestellmenge unterschritten"


----------



## Peter S (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Mindestbestellmenge sind 11 Laufende Meter.Also 176 m². Ich hatte mir mein Netz direkt gekauft, Schade.
Gruß Peter


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo, na ja das möchte ich nicht. Dann werden wir uns mal um das Schafsnetz kümmern und das eben in der Höhe kürzen!


----------



## Nelumbo (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Peter, 

vielen Dank noch von mir. 

Nee, PLZ ist 26...! Und DIE Flugstrecke traue ich unserem Arschi glatt zu!!! 

LG Nel


----------



## Nelumbo (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Kann ich die Postleitzahl im Profil noch ändern? Keine Ahnung, wie DIE dort gelandet ist.


----------



## Peter S (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Wenn du dich angemeldet hast: In der obersten Zeile steht willkommen und dein Username, Klicke ihn an und dann siehst du deine Seite. Neben der Postleitzahl ist ein Bleistift. Anklicken und du kannst alles ändern. Danach nochmal ganz unten auf übernehmen oder speichern drücken fertig.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Nelumbo (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hatte nachgefragt, und jemand Nettes hats für mich schon erledigt. Aber Danke! 

Gruß, Nel


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

@ Draggsterrobby


kauf doch das Kleintierhütenetz, das ist 70 cm hoch und fertig


----------



## dragsterrobby (10. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Jup Susanne,
ich hab das auf der Uhr, danke dir.


----------



## Nelumbo (19. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Arschibald Reiher war wieder da! 

Er saß seelenruhig in der Mitte des großen Netzes und guckte sehnsüchtig in die Tiefe des vom Eis-Freihalter von Schnee und Eis befreiten Teiches ... 

Hier oben ist zur Zeit alles zugefroren, der Arme hat Schmacht!


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin, bei mir ist er oder immer ein anderer täglich!
Trotz 2 Hunden, die scheinen echt Dampf zu schieben.


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Jan. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin moin, 
eben grad hab ich den Fischreiher wieder erwischt aber für ein Foto war er zu schnell!
Leider nur noch die Spuren von ihm!!!
Das letzte Foto ist die Einflugschneiße.


----------



## Perby (20. März 2013)

*Der  Reiher hat es versucht*

Hallo zusammen,

als ich eben nach Hause kam und zum Teich guckte, entdeckte ich im Schnee die Spuren, die ihn verraten haben.

 

 

Ich wusste, dass der Reiher kaum eine Punktlandung auf der Teichbrücke schafft. Er landet auf dem Rasen und läuft dann zum Teich, wo ein 1,10m hohes Netz gespannt ist.

  

Aber als ich zum Filter über die Brücke ging, sah ich wieder die verräterischen Spuren. Also kann er doch sehr hoch hüpfen. :evil

 

Ich dachte immer, dass gespannte Angelsehnen ihn abhalten. Wie dass den, wenn er über einen 1,10m hohen Zaun kommt. 

Aber das Gute daran ist, dass er vielleicht mein Goldfischproblem lösen kann.
Nur nach meinem Umbau sollen ja Koi in den Teich und dann will ich ihn nie wieder am Teich sehen. 

Wie kann ich ihn wirkungsvoll abhalten? Unsere Katze läuft den ganzen Tag im Garten rum. Und der Plastikreiher steht auch am Teich.


Viele Grüße aus dem immernoch winterlichen Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## samorai (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der  Reiher hat es versucht*

Hi Michael!
Das Thema __ Fischreiher gab es erst vor zwei Monaten,oder so.
Ein Plastereiher trägt zwei Symbolcharaktere: Zum ersten signalisiert er "das Revier ist schon besetzt!  Zum zweiten in der Paarungszeit könnte ein Männchen Deinen Plastikreiher als Weibchen ansehen und Ihr einen SCHÖNEN Fisch aus Deinen Teich als Hochzeitsgeschenk
kredenzen.
Du siehst die Sache mit den  Reihern ist ein zweiseitiges Schwert,keiner kann sagen was richtig
oder falsch ist! 
Falls Du Sehnen ziehen möchtest, egal in welcher Höhe, nicht straff spannen! Lasse eher die Zügel etwas lockerer, somit bewegen sie sich im Wind.Windspiele,CD's Fahnen,Wetterhahn alles gut gegen Reiher,Hauptsache ALLES BEWEGT sich.

LG Ron!


----------



## Zermalmer (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der  Reiher hat es versucht*

Hallo Michael,


> Aber als ich zum Filter über die Brücke ging, sah ich wieder die verräterischen Spuren. Also kann er doch sehr hoch hüpfen. :evil
> 
> Ich dachte immer, dass gespannte Angelsehnen ihn abhalten. Wie dass den, wenn er über einen 1,10m hohen Zaun kommt.


Evt. ein Reiher mit Erfahrung in Sachen Teichabsicherung.

Aber generell bedaf es dem Reiher sicher keine Mühe über so eine höhe zu kommen.

Wie beim Abflug.... Beine leicht anwinkeln, abstossen und ein Flügelschlag und wieder landen. Fertig ist der Reiher mit Deinem Zaun. 

Der Haken für ihn ist, dass er seine Beute erstmal verschreckt und dann sich Zeit nehmen muss (also warten), bis sich wieder alles beruhigt hat.



> Wie kann ich ihn wirkungsvoll abhalten?


Nachdem der Reiher bei mir auch zugeschlagen hatte, habe ich seit letztem Jahr einen Reiherschreck und er hat schon 2mal erfolgreich zugschlagen.

Und selbst mit abgedecktem Teich haben sich die Reiher schon bei uns in der Ecke wieder umgeschaut.

D.h. für mich: Wenn ich abdecke, dann msus ich zeitnah den Reiherschreck wieder am Start haben.


----------



## Perby (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der  Reiher hat es versucht*

Hallo Ron,

In der Suche war ich leider nicht so erfolgreich. Zudem wollte ich mal die schönen Spuren im Schnee zeigen. 

Aber dennoch vielen Dank für die Hinweise und Tipps. Wetterhahn, Fahnen, Windspiele machen sich bestimmt als Deko gar nicht so verkehrt.


Hallo Andreas,

was kann ich mir unter Reiherschreck vorstellen?



Viele Grüße aus Hamburg,
Michael


----------



## samorai (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der  Reiher hat es versucht*

Michael,klick mal hier unten auf LOS,640 Beiträge!!!


----------



## Zermalmer (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der  Reiher hat es versucht*

Hallo Michael,

ist relativ simpel... es ist ein Rasensprenger mit Bewegungssensor... 

Such im Internet mal unter "scare crow reiherschreck".
gibt es natürlich von verschiedenen Herstellern oder kann man sich auch selber basteln 

Die Empfindlichkeit und den Schwenkradius kann man einstellen und die reichweite hängt halt vom Leitungsdruck ab.

Der Haken ist eigentlich, das man zum einen das Ding üblicherweise mit ner 9V Blockbatterie betreibt und das halt der Schlauch unter Druck steht und bei einem Defekt erstmal Wasser davon läuft.

Ich werde meinen zumindest soweit umbauen, dass ich ihn bei der Teichnechnik mit an der Steckdose habe und das Ding von der Ferne schalten kann.


----------



## Christine (20. März 2013)

*AW: Der  Reiher hat es versucht*

In diesem Forum ganz oben angepinnt "Alles zum Thema Fischreiher bzw. Reiher...."
Und da wird es jetzt auch hinverschoben, gell


----------



## Nelumbo (26. März 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Nach meiner Erfahrung hält ihn GAR NICHTS ab, wenn er erst einmal den "gedeckten Tisch" erspäht hat, außer ein stablies NETZ! Wir haben Drähte gespannt in beliebiger Höhe, schillernde CD-Rohlinge aufgehängt, Silberfolie ... nix hielt ihn ab. Über eine Reiherattrappe hätte er vermutlich nur gegrinst. Eine Selbstschussanlage wollten wir nicht. 

Bei uns saß der beim letzen Sichten mitten auf diesem Netz ... wie in einem Nest ... und guckte sehnsüchtig bis hoffnungslos nach unten. 

Die Alternative wäre einzig ein fischloser Teich. 

Bei uns bleibt das Netz drum. Wir werden es zum Sommer hin noch auswechseln. Aber wir wissen, er holt sich sonst einen Fisch nach dem anderen, bis der Teich leergefischt ist.


----------



## Oerg (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Der Reiherschreck Scarecrow scheint mir qualitativ sehr einfach gebaut. Gibt es verschiedene Versionen oder andere Hersteller die hochwertige Geräte verkaufen?

Gruss,
Jörg


----------



## Freddi (30. Apr. 2013)

*Hilfe  Fischreiher holt alle fische aus dem Teich WAS TUN ????*

Hallo ich hab ein kleines Problem!! 
Letzte Woche hat ich einen Besuch von einem Fischreiher die mir ca.8 von meinen Goldfischen gefangen hat.Ein Tag später traf es fünf weitere und letze Woche nahm der Fischreiher all Fische (noch 16) mit außer 2 Goldis und vielleicht eine __ rotfeder und 4 Nasen (erkennt man so schlecht)
Ich habe keine lust mehr auf die Goldis denn der Fischreiher macht mir immer einen Strich durch die Rechnug.Meine Frage würdet ihr mir noch Goldfische empfehlen oder doch lieber "dunkle" Fische wie z.B Nasen ,__ PLötze u.s.w. empfehelen ? Werden die etwas getarnteren Fische auch wieder raus geangelt ?? 
Vergessen : Ich habe einen Kunstfischreiher der mir viele Jahre Glück gebracht hat sowie eine große Seerose und eine Steinhöhle aus Feldsteinen für den Winter die sehr oft benutzt wird.
Bitte HELFT mir!!


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher holt alle fische aus dem Teich WAS TUN ????*

Hallo Freddie!

Bei 12m² und 80 cm Tiefe kannst Du auch ein Schild aufstellen "hier Selbstbedienungsfischladen". Du solltest Deinen Teich lieber umgestalten, so dass die Fische die Möglichkeit haben sich zu verstecken. Und Nasen haben im Teich gar nichts verloren.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher holt alle fische aus dem Teich WAS TUN ????*

schnell ein Netz drübber spannen, später dann wenn de Zeit hast Angelsehne ringsrum und kreuz/quer


----------



## Speedy 1975 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher holt alle fische aus dem Teich WAS TUN ????*

mein teich gehört auch zur zeit noch zu diesen flachen pfützen
ich habe rings herum schnur gespannt und mehrmals drüber zusätzlich ein verspeigeltes dreieck über den teich aufgehangen,gibts für wenige euro im i-netz zu kaufen.
laut beoachtung meiner nachbarn scheint ihn dieses billige ding tatsächlich zu stören....
bei mir ging es bis jetzt gut und hoffe das bleibt so,klopf klopf klopf......


----------



## Deuned (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher holt alle fische aus dem Teich WAS TUN ????*

Auch ich hatte regelmäßig "Besuch" vom Fischreiher und etliches getested:Geholfen hat nur ein Elektrozaun.
Ich kann ihn dir nur empfehlen!

PS:Auch die Katzen meiden meinen Teich nun.....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher holt alle fische aus dem Teich WAS TUN ????*

__ Reiher landen auch direkt in einem Teich wenn er groß genug ist, da hilft auch kein Elektrozaun


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher holt alle fische aus dem Teich WAS TUN ????*

Hallo Freddi!
Der Fischreiher hat auch mir in der Vergangenheit viel Kummer gemacht. Seitdem ich letztes Jahr eine Angelsehne rund um das Ufer gespannt habe, fehlt kein Fisch mehr! Der __ Reiher, den ich früher beobachtet hatte, landete immer auf dem Rasen und lief zum Ufer, um von dort aus zuzuschlagen oder an der flachen Seite hineinzulaufen. Im Wasser selbst habe ich ihn noch nie landen sehen. Auch habe  ich ihn noch nie über die Sehne steigen oder unter ihr durchkriechen sehen. Also habe ich eine so in Kniehöhe direkt an der Uferkante entlang gespannt und eine zweite darunter auf halber Höhe, um es auch den Katzen etwas unbequemer zu machen... Außerdem habe ich über dem Flachwasserbereich noch eine Sehne kreuz und quer, damit er dort nicht  landen kann. Wahrscheinlich nicht bombensicher, aber bisher effizient. Der Plastikreiher bringt eher mäßigen Erfolg, wir haben auch schon echte daneben stehen sehen. Man sollte ihn gelegentlich mal umstellen....
liebe Grüße Ina


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher holt alle fische aus dem Teich WAS TUN ????*

unser Teich fällt direkt steil ab, da landet nix IM Teich... drumrum ist ein Elektrozaun, bestehend aus Weidezaungerät für Kleintiere ( hat aber ganz schön Rumms)   und einem weidedraht für Pferde...   hab den __ Reiher seitdem nicht  mehr in unsren Garten gesehen *g*  auf dem Bild sieht man den Zaun


----------



## lollo (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher holt alle fische aus dem Teich WAS TUN ????*



Freddi schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kunstfischreiher



Hallo,

eigentlich lacht er darüber. Bei einem Nachbarn, der auch solch einen Plastik-__ Reiher am Teich stehen hatte, versuchte er anzubändeln. 

Am effektivsten ist der Reiherschreck, muß nicht unbedingt mit Wasser sein.


----------



## dragsterrobby (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin, 
bei mir hat er eine Zeit lang jeden Tag direkt neben dem Kunstfischreiher auf Beute gelauert!!!!


----------



## Deuned (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hilfe  Fischreiher holt alle fische aus dem Teich WAS TUN ????*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> __ Reiher landen auch direkt in einem Teich wenn er groß genug ist, da hilft auch kein Elektrozaun



Theoretisch hast du recht,in der Realitätsprich in der Praxis kommt es jedoch sehr auf die Ufergestaltung  und die Art der Drahtspannens an!Bei mir landet keiner IM Teich.
Dort wo mir zu viele Pflanzenteile an den Elektrozaun kommen würden habe ich eine nahezu unsichtbare Angelschnur gespannt.Die Kombination hat sich zumindets bei meinem Teich bewährt nach vorher regelmäßigem Fischreiherbesuch.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## dragsterrobby (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Genau Bernd, so habe ich es auch gemacht und seit dem ist Ruhe, endlich!


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo, 
interessante Beobachtung heute Abend bei mir. 
Sonst waren sie immer morgens da und eben komm ich aus dem Haus und vernehme einen lauteren schlag auf der Gartenhütte.
Ich dachte erst, dass irgendwas auf die Hütte gefallen ist. 
Ich gehe 2 Schritte weiter und dann erblickte ich die Ursache.
Da war doch eben ein Reiher gelandet und wollte sich auf den Weg zum Teich machen. 
Er hat wohl gemerkt das er nicht allein ist und hat wieder den Abflug gemacht. 

Die Kerle scheinen es inzwischen auf den Teich mehr abgesehen zu haben. 
Ich hoffe mein Reiherschreck verrichtet weiterhin seinen Job gut.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Meine Angelsehne war über den Winter an einer Stelle am Teich gerissen, ich hab durch Zufall den Reiher gefilmt wie er genau dieses Schlupfloch am Rand sehen konnte und ins Wasser watschelte. Ich lad demnächst das Video bei youtube  mal hoch und stell dan hier den Link rein. Ist schon interessant zu sehen wie schlau der Reiher ist, er stellte sich sogar auf meinen Mini Maschendrath Zaun und klammerte sich mit seinen seinen Krallen dort fest um genau zu gucken was los ist.


----------



## Nelumbo (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



> Laut seinen Aussagen, kann der Reiher seine Beine nicht soweit anheben, dass er über diese Schnur steigen könne.


Glaub mir, die es mit eigenen Augen gesehen hat: Drüber steigen kann er vielleicht nicht, aber was er kann:

*Er kriecht drunter her!* 

Hat er bei uns in 15-20 cm Höhe geschafft.

Nachtrag: Wir haben inzwischen unseren Teich für den Burschen "freigegeben". Der Frust, wehrlos mit anschauen zu müssen, wie nach und nach gut die Hälfte der Fische - darunter unsere schönsten - verschwanden, war uns zu schmerzlich. Wir bieten den restlichen Fischen nun ausreichend Verstecke, aber direkte Abwehrmaßnahmen ersparen wir uns künftig, werden auch keine Fische mehr nachholen. So ist halt die grausame Natur.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

hier das Video wie er auf dem Zaun sitzt und dann den Bereich der gerissenen Angelsehne findet

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH9oRkt6iIQ


----------



## lotta (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Aber sehr schöne Tiere sind es doch
und ich schau ihnen gerne zu
Wenn sie doch nur nicht immer unsere Teiche leerräumen würden


----------



## Speedy 1975 (29. Mai 2013)

* reiher es ist zum heulen*

als ich heute von der arbeit gekommen bin musste ich fest stellen das dieser schei.... dre... reiher mir meine grössten und schönsten __ shubunkin geholt hat.
ich bin echt sauer auf das vieh
als sofort hilfe habe ich jetzt nochmal dieselbe menge nylondraht über den teich gemacht.
blöd ist bloss wenn ich mal ins wasser muss oder was raus keschern muss ist der draht sehr störend.
da ich nur 11 fische habe bzw hatte ist jeder verlust schmerzhaft und ich will nicht alle __ nase lang neue kaufen.
ich möchte jetzt dauerhaft ein netzt über den teich machen,die soll aber so befestigt sein das man es wegnehem kann falls man mal an den teich muss aussrdem soll es am boden ganz dicht sein damit sich keine vögel zu baden durchmogeln können da diese sich dort verfangen wenn sie starten.
die vögel bekommen eine extra stelle.
hat jemand ideen wie man sowas aufbaut???


----------



## koifischfan (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Gibt es schon Bilder von deinem Teich?


----------



## Beeee (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Huhu Speedy... 
sowas is immer sehr Ärgerlich und Traurig.
Also bei mir hatte ich es mit 4 Stangen und einem größerem Vogelschutznetz (sind viel billiger als Laubschutznetze) gesichert, zwei Stangen konnte ich Fix rausziehen und das Netz so zusammen klappen. Das Netz war dabei auch nur knapp über dem Boden gespannt ca 3cm da kam nix drunter, einen Sommer hatte ich es drauf vor 3 Jahren seitdem ist Ruhe.
Grüße Benjamin


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Servus Speedy

Hast du dann eigentlich noch was vom Teich, wennst du ihn Dir mit einem Netz oder Angelschnüren so unzugänglich machst ...

So traurig der Verlust auch ist und ich kann dir nachfühlen, aber ...

... sollte der Teich nicht eine Oase der Ruhe, Entspanntheit und Gelassenheit sein.

Sollte man sich nicht an den Teich setzen und die Seele baumeln lassen und sich in eine andere Welt versetzt fühlen ?

Hast du darüber schon einmal nach gedacht :beten

Gönne dem Reiher seinen Fisch ... und lasse Fisch Fisch sein ... 

Und ja ... ich hatte auch mal einen Teich mit schönen großen Goldorfen, aber die hatten viel Platz und konnten sich in der weiten Teichlandschaft gut verstecken


----------



## Speedy 1975 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

ohne reiher das mit der oase so ja aber nicht mit reiher
meine fische sind sehr zutraulich  und ich mag sie gern schwimmen sehen,klingt bescheuert aber es sind meine haustiere.
wenn ich sie schwimmen sehe freue ich micht und vorallem wenn sie mich durch den fischfernseher ansehen.
netzt hin oder her ich habe nur so wenige fische und mich regt ein verlust mehr auf als ein netz


----------



## kohau12 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Hallo Speedy,


Mein Reiherschreck sieht wie folgt aus.


http://youtu.be/fsFWnsTEEqM

http://youtu.be/BBZcQUU3r8w

http://youtu.be/f7kXHOFDev0


Amsel, Tauben, Reiher, Katzen unsw. trauen sich nicht mehr an den Teich.


Gruß Heinz


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

bei uns ist ein Weidedraht rundum gespannt, 3 Reihen, das Ganze mit nem mobilen Kleintier- Weidezaungerät unter Strom gesetzt..  den Draht kann ich entweder übersteigen oder runterschieben, wenn ich an den Teich will.. der Reiher war seitdem 2 mal da, das erste und das letzte Mal......


----------



## koifischfan (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*



> Amsel, Tauben, Reiher, Katzen unsw. trauen sich nicht mehr an den Teich.


Und der Mensch?


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Hi Heinz 


> Mein Reiherschreck sieht wie folgt aus.


Ist das Marke Eigenbau ? Mit Bewegungssensor und ein paar Rasensprengern ?


----------



## kohau12 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Hallo  koifischfan,

doch der kann an den Teich. Es gibt dazu einen Ein/Aus Schalter. 

Gruß  Heinz


----------



## Speedy 1975 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

die wasserkanonen sind ne klasse sache und auch ne anschaffung wert wenn der teich vergrössert wird.

weidezaungerät kann ich mir eventuell leihen...

ein bild ist von vor 6 wochen eins ungefähr vor nem jahr.


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Speedy....  pass aber auf...   so ein ,,richtiges" Weidezaungerät bei ein paar Metern Draht macht ganz schön WUMMS....    meins ist so eins hier, wird mit 2x1,5 Volt Batterien betrieben und zieht wie Sau, wenn man dran kommt   das B40 ist es... ist gerade eins in der Versteigerung   http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=Weidezaungerät+B40&_sacat=0


----------



## Speedy 1975 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

richtig wums ist gut 
ich stehe nicht nur auf fischis im teich sondern bin auch motoren freak und da ist richtig wums immer gut aller tim taylors tool time 

kleiner spass das gerät macht nen guten eindruck aber ich habe auch bißchen das gefühl das der bei mir im flachen wasser landet und darüber an die fische kommt.
oder kann es sein das mir katzen die fischis raus holen????
kann es mir nicht vorstellen jedenfalls nicht zwei auf einmal....


----------



## willi1954 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

wars der? der hat meinen Nachbarn schon bei zugefrorenen Teich besucht und die Goldfische unterm Eis gezählt


 

ansich doch ein schöner anmutiger Vogel. Wenn der nur nicht so einen Appetit auf unsere bunten Lieblinge hat.

LG Willi


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Sorry Susanne ...

Was ist Wumms ... ?

Gibt's dann Grillkatze, Grillmarder, Grill-Eichkatzerl, Grill-Yorkshire, Grillamsel, Grilltaube ...etc.
Geschweige den wie es dem Reiher geht ...

So ein Gerät empfehlen ist ... :evil

Was du daheim treibst und nicht verbreitest ist deine Sache die du mit deinem Gewissen ausmachen mußt.

Nix für ungut ... aber als Tierfreund geht mir bei dem Gedanken die Galle hoch.

Allgemein:
Wenn Euch jetzt ein Eisvogel einen Fisch stibitzt, würdet Ihr dann genauso reagieren.

Sch..ß Eisvogel, anstatt Euch zu erfreuen das diese Juwel der Lüfte Euren Teich als natürlichgenug auserwählt hat, um sich einen Fisch zu krallen.

Wo ist der Unterschied zu einem Reiher ... ?


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

dann nimm den hier , der hält mit Strom dann auch die KAtzen fern....   gibts auch in länger...  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Elektrozaun-...ierbedarf_klein_nagetiere&hash=item2ea21d64a0


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Ach Helmut.. gestorben ist an so nem STromzaun noch keiner  ( zumindest keiner ohne Herzschrittmacher)  hab das Ding doch nicht am Netz angeschlossen....    als wenn ich Tiere grillen wollte 

hab doch selber Katz und HUnd hier...  aber hast Du mal an ne Weidezaun gepackt???  dann weißt Du, was ein ordendlicher WUMMS ist


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

ausserdem wird der Eisvogel nur kleine Fische wie __ Moderlieschen oder mini- Goöldis fressen, und nicht grosse Koi schwer verletzen weil er wie ein Doller drauf hackt


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

meine Katzem HUnd und Kaninchen leben übrigens auch noch, obwohl sie schon öfter mal Kontakt mit dem Zaun hatten....  bevor man mich hier der Tierquälerei bezichtigt, mal das Gerät genauer angucken bzw-. Beschreibung lesen  DANKE


----------



## Speedy 1975 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

ersten war das mit wumms spass
diese geräte fügen den tieren einen stromschlag zu der sie nur erschreckt aber nicht verletzt oder gar tötet,das will ja auch keiner.
wenn so eingerät auf den weiden aufgestellt ist liegen da ja auch nicht grillvögel und grillschafe rum.
mal ganz klar hier geht es darum seine haustiere zu schützen und nicht darum nen illegalen hähnchengrill zu eröffnen....

zum reiher selber
ein schöner vogel ist das schon aber am schönsten finde ich ihn weit weit weit weg


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Servus Susanne, Servus Speedy

Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen einem __ Moderlieschen und einem Koi außer in der Größe und dem Preis.

Lebewesen bleibt Lebewesen ... ob 1 € oder 100 € ...

Du kannst doch nicht öffentlich ein Gerät zur Verschlechterung des Gesundheitszustandes eines Lebewesen geschweige den zum Mord empfehlen. Manche labile bzw. kranke Tiere haben es nicht überlebt. 

Stell Dir vor deine Katze kommt eines Tages nicht mehr Heim und du findest sie beim Nachbar am Teich mit einer Pfote noch im Weidezaun hängen Tod vor.
Na dann möchte ich deine Gedanke lesen ...

Vielleicht male ich ja den Teufel an die Wand ...

Was berechtigt einen über ein anderes Leben zu verfügen ...


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

also wenn der Reiher nen leichten Stromschlag eines KLEINTIER Weidezaungeräts mit 3 Volt nicht überlebt, dann hat er den Herzinfarkt sonst beim der nächsten Attacke von nem Fuchs etc...  also wo er sich mal schön erschreckt.....     der Eisvogel wird das __ Moderlieschen vermutlich gleich töten, der Reiher verletzt die Koi oft nur schwer....  DAS ist für mich der Unterschied....  

was glaubst Du, wie viele hier im Forum schon mit Luftgewehr und Co auf den Reiher geschossen haben?????  und es nie zugeben würden???  #

wenn meine Katze so alt und schwach ist, dass sie von diesem schwachen Stromschlag dahin gerafft wird, dann hätt sies eh nicht mehr lange gemacht.......    

Fährst Du eigentlich Auto? wie viele Tier hast Du schon überfahren?? Lass das doch auch mal sein  ( wenn wir nun schon Erbsen zählen)


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Servus Susanne

Es ist eins, wie auch immer, mit seinem Gewissen etwas zu vereinbaren.

Die Rede war hier von einem Weidezaun der WUMMs macht und auch im zweiten Link Katzen abschreckt.

Das Wort Weidezaun unterscheidet nicht ob es nur für Kühe oder Pferde usw. gebaut wurde.

Unbedarfte lesen deinen Tipp vom "Weidezaun" und kaufen ein solches Gerät und setzen es bei sich dann am Teich ein .. dann macht es wirklich WUMMs wie du es geschrieben hast ...

Darum geht es ... 

Also nix für Ungut und ich wollte Dir keinesfalls zu Nahe treten ...

Nur öffentlich so Tipps  ... per PN ... :beten

was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht heiß


----------



## lotta (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

mein Reiherschreck, sieht so aus: 
und mein Miniweidezaungerät, zum Schutz und nicht zum Schaden unserer Hunde, 
sieht so aus: (siehe die 2 dünnen Drähte, vor dem Weidenzaun)
das tut nicht weh, bringt auch keinen um! Es "bizzelt " nur ein wenig und erschreckt einen,
 wenn man nicht darauf geafsst ist.
Also ist es sicher auch für/bzw gegen die Reiher geeignet, ohne jemanden zu grillen, zu verletzen oder gar zu töten.
Man muss nicht alles immer so schwarz sehen
wir sind doch  hier alle Tierfreunde, mit unseren Stärken und Schwächen oder?


----------



## Speedy 1975 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Meine __ shubunkin waren auch Lebewesen um die ich mich sehr bekümmert habe,egal nen Streit will ich hier nicht auslösen.
Ich lass mir was einfallen damit beim kauf neuer fische nicht ihr Todesurteil geschrieben wird.


----------



## lotta (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

speedy, lass dich nicht verunsichern
du bist kein Tierquäler, ebenso wie wir ANDEREN auch nicht 
und lass dir keine geben, für deine Gedanken und Fragen.
Dir wird schon noch was Gutes gegen den Reiher einfallen
Ich finde die Reiher auch wunderschön , ebenso wie die __ Enten, aber mir sind sie auch lieber, an dem nahe gelegenen Bach oder Graben zwischen den Feldern.
Aber eben nicht an oder in meinem mühsam angelegten Teich und mit meinen, aus der Hand fressenden "Haustierfischen" im Maul, Schnabel oder was auch immer
ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Das Thema ist ja hier nicht neu und es gibt zum Thema Reiher auch einen Sammelthread, wo das alles bereits mehr oder weniger diskutiert wurde. 
Zum Weidezaun kenn ich aus einem anderen Forum die glaubhafte Story, das sich jemand wegen dem Wumms so erschreckt hat, das er in seinen eigenen Teich gefallen ist und dort ohne fremde Hilfe eben wegen dem umlaufenden Zaun nicht mehr herauskam. 
So etwas sollte man unbedingt bedenken, wenn man so etwas einsetzt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Darven (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Hallo Speedy,
ich habe eine selbst gemachte Vogelscheuche am Teich stehen, als letztens 2 __ Enten auf meinen Teich zuhielten, drehten sie kurz vor der Landung ab......ich nehme an, sie haben die Scheuche gesehen und es vorgezogen weiter zu ziehen.
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das für Reiher gilt - ein Versuch ist es aber bestimmt wert allein schon deshalb weil es sehr einfach zu installieren ist und auch Spaß macht Eine oder vielleicht auch ein Pärchen zu bauen.
Foto reiche ich gerne nächste Wo nach.


----------



## samorai (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*

Toll Wuzzel!
Es gibt zwei Einstellungen am AC/DC Zaun! Eine mit einen schwachen Blitz und eine mit einen starken Blitz. Da wird wohl einer, RACHE geschworen haben!

LG Ron!!!


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,

Wir hatten hier auch schon einen Fall, der konnte den Reiher dank des Weidezauns in Verbindung mit Wasser tot aus dem Teich ziehen. Ob das wirklich die richtige Methode ist?
Es handelt sich letztendlich nur um ein Tier, das versucht Nahrung für sich (und seine Jungen) zu finden. Es ist nicht seine Schuld, wenn ihr ihm das Futter auf dem Silbertablett serviert.
Wenn die Fische anständige Versteckmöglichkeiten haben, dann haben sie auch eine Chance.


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

also verhungern sollte der Reiher bei uns nicht, es gibt 5km Luftlinie mehrere große Fischteiche.....  und den Rhein vor der Haustür....   damit hier keiner ein Weidezaungerät für Stiere kauft hab ich doch extra den Link eingestellt und auf das Wort KLEINTIER hingewiesen........    


Natur... ok.. aber dann darf ich auch meine Kaninchen vorm Fuchs nicht schützen, weils gegen die Natur ist??


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Mai 2013)

*AW:  reiher es ist zum heulen*



Darven schrieb:


> Hallo Speedy,
> ich habe eine selbst gemachte Vogelscheuche am Teich stehen, als letztens 2 __ Enten auf meinen Teich zuhielten, drehten sie kurz vor der Landung ab......ich nehme an, sie haben die Scheuche gesehen und es vorgezogen weiter zu ziehen.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das für Reiher gilt - ein Versuch ist es aber bestimmt wert allein schon deshalb weil es sehr einfach zu installieren ist und auch Spaß macht Eine oder vielleicht auch ein Pärchen zu bauen.
> Foto reiche ich gerne nächste Wo nach.



Moin moin,
So eine Vogelscheuche bringt nur was, wenn der Standort fast täglich verändert wird!
Reiher sind nicht dumm und speichern alles ab, was sein Futter und das Umfeld dazu bietet.
Verändert sich aber immer mal wieder etwas am Teich in form einer z. B. Fogelscheuche, fängt er schon an zu überlegen, ob er es wagen soll!!
Das sind meine Erfahrungen dazu.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Gestern hatte ich noch einige nylondrähte gespannt,heute Morgen um halb sechs ein Blick aus dem Fenster und der Tag war gelaufen. Die schnüre teilweise zerrissen mein wasserspeier lag im Teich und pflanztöpfe zum Teil umgeworfen also Chaos im Teich.
Verlust mindestens ein __ shubunkin,hatte ihn erst seit vier Wochen.
Ob von den dunklen noch welche fehlen weiss ich noch nicht. 
Mal sehen wann auch mein letzter shubunkin getötet wird. 
Schade ich hänge grade an den shubunkins

Was das gemeine ist in meiner Nachbarschaft sind drei Grosse teiche mit unzähligen fischen in allen Arten und Grössen und frei zugänglich für ihn. Nee es müssen meine shubunkin sein.


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> damit hier keiner ein Weidezaungerät für Stiere kauft hab ich doch extra den Link eingestellt und auf das Wort KLEINTIER hingewiesen........



Hallo Susanne,

natürlich darfst Du Deine Fische schützen. Aber man kann das gar nicht deutlich genug machen, dass es da ganz erhebliche Unterschiede gibt zwischen den Geräten. Der Link zu ebay ist in drei Monaten Geschichte, dann weiß niemand war, welches Gerät das war. Und im Baumarkt auf dem Dorf kriege ich eben dann doch das Gerät für Stiere.

War nicht persönlich gemeint, ich weiß doch, dass Du Tiere lieber päppelst als ihnen weh zu tun


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Servus Elschen

Danke fürs verschieben


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich schieb es nochmal hoch !
Ist bestimmt beim "gerangel" untergegangen ! 


> Hi Heinz
> Zitat:
> 
> 
> ...


Ist mal was anderes wie Zäune oder überspannte Netze ! Gefällt mir gut !


----------



## koifischfan (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



> also wenn der Reiher nen leichten Stromschlag eines KLEINTIER Weidezaungeräts mit 3 Volt nicht überlebt,


Glaube bloß nicht, daß dort 3 Volt anliegen. Das wird sicher im vierstelligen Bereich liegen.


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

@ Koifischfan

da sin 2 Batterien a 1,5 Volt drin.... Weidezaungerät AKO CompactPower B 40   ergibt 0,04 Joule....  Zappt zwar schön, ist aber viiiiel schwächer als die Standard- Weidezaungeräte mit 0,3 bis 0,5 joule


----------



## Deuned (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Natürlich geht es nicht um die Tötung anderer Tiere,aber wohl um die Abschreckung.Hierzu gibt es doch entsprechend ausgelegte Weidezaungeräte,die auch noch wenig Energie benötigen.
Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit dieses Modell:
http://www.amazon.de/Velda-128020-Elektrozaun-Reiherschreck-Katzenschreck/dp/B002AKWZG0
und weder der Fischreiher noch unser Kater haben seitdem meinen Fischen etwas zu Leide getan.
Das Set ist sicher überall im einschlägigen Fachandel zu bekommen.
Einen Nachteil möchte ich jedoch erwähnenie mitgelieferten "Pfosten" sind mir nicht ganz stabil genug.Sie verformen sich etwas,erfüllen aber dennoch ihren Zweck.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Bernd... weißt Du zufällig, wieviel Joule das Teil bringt? ( nur so interessehalber)


----------



## Deuned (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Guten Morgen Susanne,

leider kann ich dir im Moment diese Daten nicht geben,denn ich habe mit viel Mühe das Schaltgerät in meinem Elektrokasten am Teich so verstaut,dass ich es nicht sehe aber natürlich auch schlecht rankomme.
Sagen kann ich dir wohl,dass die Stromaufnahme auf der 230 V-Seite nur 330 mA ist.Die Spannunsimpulse liegen bei 6000 V am Zaun,sind aber aufgrund der geringen Leistung wirklich unschädlich.Ich bin beim Arbeiten im Teichumfeld schon öfter dran gekommen und man merkt den Impuls schon,aber das soll ja auch so sein.

LG

Bernd


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

ah, ok.. meins bringt maximal 1200 Volt bei 0,04 joule..  hätt mich halt interessiert, wie stark so ein  Gerät ist, das extra zur Reiherabwehr gemacht ist


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

[OT]





blumenelse schrieb:


> im Baumarkt auf dem Dorf kriege ich eben dann doch das Gerät für Stiere.


Baumarkt auf dem Dorf? Ich wohne auf dem Dorf ... hier gibts nicht mal einen Bäcker, geschweige denn einen Baumarkt [/OT]

Am Besten einfach den Pond Protector nehmen. Dann passt es auch mit der Spannung 

http://www.gartencenter-shop24.de/P...elda-ArtNrVel128020::77877_4_70800_70876.html

Ich glaube den habe ich auch noch irgendwo rum liegen. Mal sehen ob der noch geht und ob die Kabelage i.o. ist 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Mandy... irgendwie sind bei den Beschreibungen nie Angaben über Stromstärke etc bei.. blöd..
also mein Gerät ist fies eklig wenn man dran packt.. aber halt kein Vergleich zu ,,normalen" Weidezaungeräten..


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Die Stromstärke kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen Susi (ich hoffe Du haust mich jetzt nicht). Ich glaube die Verpackung ist bei mir bereits zerfallen.
Aber ich kann morgen Nachmittag gerne mal nachsehen ... vielleicht kann man auf den Schnipseln noch etwas erkennen.
Auf jeden Fall ist der Schlag den man bekommt einer Batterie ähnlich. Ja man erschrickt, aber nein, es ist nicht sehr dolle. Zwickt eben.
Mein Kater hat mit Hilfe dieses Zaunes damals gelernt nicht zu dicht an den Teich zu gehen, nachdem er mir den schönsten Shusui den ich je gesehen habe gekillt hatte :evil

Magst ihn haben? 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

@ Mandy

wen? den Kater?  *lol*

wen Du den Zaun meinst, ich hab ja mein Ako B40.....  der Effekt ist wohl ähnlich


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Nee, nicht den Kater, den geb ich nicht her, ist doch schon ein alter Zopp ... 
Ich meinte schon den Zaun ...
Hab da nicht weiter vorn geschaut ... dachte nur 

Okay, dann nüsch ... vielleicht werd ich den ja doch noch irgendwie los 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Bestimmt, ist ja gerade Reiher- Zeit


----------



## Deuned (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

[QUOTE


Am Besten einfach den Pond Protector nehmen. Dann passt es auch mit der Spannung 



Mandy[/QUOTE]

Mandy,von dem Teil "sprechen" wir doch die ganze Zeit


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Mandy hatte ja nicht alles durchgelesen


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

[OT]Hi Mandy, bei uns gibt es auf dem Dorf kleine Baumärkte, beim Holzhandel, beim Raiffeisen, beim Gärtner etc., und da die mehr ländlich ausgerichtet sind, kriegst Du da halt auch ein Weidezaungerät. Hab ich grad neulich wieder gesehen - beim Holzhändler, zwischen Lamellenzäunen, Gummistiefeln und Zementsäcken [/OT]


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

[OT]Ds ist ja unglaublich, scheint ja schon eher eine Kleinstadt zu sein. Wieviel Einwohner? Ich hab um die 300. Wie gesagt, kein Baumarkt, kein Bäcker, kein Gärtner ... HILFEEE, ich wohn am Arsch der Welt [/OT]

Ich dachte wenn ihr von Weidezäunen redet und an Rinder denkt, dass ihr andere Zäune meint 


Mandy


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

[OT]Mandy, der Ort hat 611 Einwohner...[/OT]


----------



## sir.kessy (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe seid 2 Jahren Angelleine in ca. 30 cm Höhe um den Teich gespannt. Seid dem habe ich keine Verluste mehr. Ab und zu kommt es vor, das die Leine gerissen ist, wahrscheinlich hat das ein Reuher gemacht, aber wieder erneuern und fertig.

Bei mir funktioniert es gut. Die Reiher wissen aber auch noch nicht, das die in meinen Teich landen könnten.


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin, sei dir sicher das der Reiher schon gepeilt hat 100%ig!!!


----------



## Speedy 1975 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Ich habe meinen Teich komplett abgespannt und ein Netz über den Flächen Bereich gemacht.
Und jetzt wieder drei fische weg.....ich bin am verzweifeln meine __ shubunkin sind jetzt alle tot und bis auf einen goldi auch alle. 
Auch wenn hier immer von qualerei geschrieben wird für mich ist jetzt dad Ende erreicht und es wird eine weidezaungerät besorgt. 
Mögen meine shubunkin nicht zu lange gelitten haben.


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hi Speedy

frag doch mal Mandy, die will ihre Reiherschreck wohl abgeben


----------



## Christine (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Speedy, Du hast die Diskussion nicht verstanden. Blätter noch mal zurück und lies Dir die letzten beiden Seiten GENAU durch. Da wird sehr gut beschrieben, welches Gerät Du nehmen kannst, ohne zum Tierquäler (oder Reihermörder) zu werden.


----------



## Lucy79 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

oh, Blumenelse/ Christine, sorry.. verdaddelt...     :sorry


----------



## Nelumbo (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Mein Mitgefühl an Dich. Jeder weggefangene, besondere Fisch geht einem ans Herz. 

Unsere verbliebenen Wasserbewohner verstecken sich bisher erfolgreich unter den Seerosen und in den übrigen Teichgewächsen. 

Den Nervenkrieg wie im Herbst - und dann doch der Verlust - werden wir uns nicht mehr antun. Dann lieber nur ein paar bescheidene, kleine und für den R(G)eier uninteressante Fischchen ...


----------



## fiseloer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,
ich bin noch neu hier im Forum und gerade auf dieses interessante Thema gestoßen.

Über Jahre habe ich mit allen hier aufgeführten (legalen) Mitteln gegen die Reiher gekämpft.
Netz, Draht, Zaun, Schnüre, Wassersprenger, Weidezaun etc. glaubt mir ich habe alles durchprobiert. Ich habe nicht mehr gezählt wie viele Fische die Vögel geholt haben. In manchen Jahren war der Teich in einer einzigen Nacht komplett leer. Ich war kurz davor den Teich einfach zu verfüllen und Rasen ein zusähen.

Vor 2 Jahren kam mir dann die Idee mit dem "Schirm". Ich habe mir bei einem Stahlbauer 16 Stangen (Fingerdick und 6 Meter lang) aus Edelstahl bestellt, diese 1,5 Meter tief rund um den Teich in die Erde gesteckt, nach innen zur Teichmitte gebogen und in der Mitte (in etwa 2,5 Metern Höhe) über dem Wasserspiegel miteinander verschraubt. 
Stellt Euch einen Regenschirm vor und denkt Euch den Stoff und den mittleren Stiel weg. 
Zur Sicherheit habe ich einen kleinen Drahtzaun den ich noch um den Teich stehen hatte dort belassen.

Seit dem ist Ruhe !

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Klaus,

:Willkommen2

sehr interessante Lösung - und dazu auch noch durchaus attraktiv.


----------



## fiseloer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Christine,

danke für die Blumen meine Frau und ich fanden es wirklich sehr schön. Leider auch nicht ganz billig. Für einen Teich mit etwa 4m-5m Durchmesser kommt man schon auf etwa 700,-€.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## dragsterrobby (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Schönen Dank dem Fischreiher!
Hat der und doch glatt 2 kleine Koi geklaut!!
Obwohl man denkt man hat alles gegen den Reiher gesichert aber denkste!!
Es gibt eine Lücke in unserer Angelschnur-Sicherung und exakt die hat er gefunden!!
Nun haben wir die Lücke wo wir glaubten, da kommt er nicht durch heute geschlossen.


----------



## Friedel01 (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo zusammen,

auch uns hat es nun auch getroffen. Der Fischreiher hat unseren Naturteich für sich entdeckt und schon einige Fische geraubt.

Ich habe jetzt erstmal folgende Lösung errichtet. Rund um den Teich habe ich Weidezaun in drei Höhen installiert. Der Weidezaun steht allerdings nicht unter Strom
Die Höhen sind:

*1. Höhe ca. 15cm
2. Höhe ca. 30cm
3. Höhe ca. 45cm*

     

Ich weiß dass dies nicht gerade die schönste Lösung ist aber schneller konnte ich keine andere finden.

*Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mal Meinungen und auch eure Lösungen mit Bild und Text schreiben.*

*Gruß
Friedel*


----------



## Doc (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Angelschnüre in 10 - 20 cm über den Boden (also einmal am Rand lang) und quer über den Teich ... seit 2 Jahren keinen Verlust mehr.


----------



## dragsterrobby (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Genau so habich es auch gemacht und seit Jahren Ruhe! 
Nur ein kleines Schlupfloch hatte ich und genau das hat er gefunden, das hat uns 2 kleine Koi gekostet!
Dieses ist aber nun auch geschlossen und hoffe das nun Ruhe ist, obwohl ich mehrere Reiher am Tag hier am Himmel kreisen sehe!!


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Nachtrag aus dem Winter

Meine Frau hatte schon am 25. Februar die Spuren eines Fischreihers an unserem Fischteich entdeckt. Der Winter war lang und der Reiher hatte wohl Hunger und mal sein Glück versucht. Die Schnee- und Eisdecke war aber noch geschlossen.

 

 

Der Handabdruck meiner Frau zeigt, es handelt sich um ein stattliches Tier:

 

Der schöne Reiher kam auch während des Jahres immer wieder mal vorbei. Leider hatte ich dann nie meine Kamera zur Hand. Ich dachte bisher immer, dass er nur in den frühen Morgenstunden kommt, aber letzte Woche war er öfters auch zur Mittagszeit bei uns im Garten auf Nahrungssuche. Nur gut, dass wir keine hochwertigen Fische im Teich haben...

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## willi1954 (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin

auch uns hat es in diesem Jahr getroffen, nachdem wir 5 Jahre Ruhe hatten vor dem grauhen Räuber.
Einen Koi hat er schon erwischt, war noch ein kleinerer Showa, ca 25cm, aber immerhin.
Gestern eine fette __ Goldschleie, die hat er aus dem Wasser gefischt und am Rand versucht zu bearbeiten.
Dabei hab ich ihn erwischt, und er flog ohne Beute davon, __ Schleie tot.

Nun hab ich mal meine Wildbeobachtungskamera am Teich plaziert, um zu sehen, wann er morgens auftaucht.
Hier mal ein paar (leider Schwarz-Weiss weil noch Dunkel ) Videos von dem Räuber, wie er gemütlich um den Teich wandert.

Grüsse Willi


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Super Aufnahmen,
auf dem 3. Viedeo am Ende sieht es ja so aus, als wenn er fast einen bekommen hätte. Hoffentlich hat er in nicht verletzt!!!


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Willi,
echt klasse Aufnahmen. Ist schon erstaunlich wie gemütlich er da steht und abwartet ohne eine Regung zu machen. 
Ich bin der Meinung das er auf dem 3.ten Video sogar erfolgreich war und sich einen Fisch gekrallt hat. Leider hört genau in diesem Moment die Kamera auf zu filmen. 

Kannst du eventuell sagen was das für eine Wildkamera ist?


----------



## willi1954 (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Kannst du eventuell sagen was das für eine Wildkamera ist?



Jo, kann ich, es ist diese.

Leider macht sie nur 120s max. Videodauer, aber meist reicht es. Glaube, gestern hat er sich ne __ Schleie gekrallt, auf dem Video erkennt man was schwarzes. 
Heute war der Zugang zum Steg versperrt, da stand er am anderen Ufer im Wasser. Wir werden heute mal versuchen, mit einem Weidezaun behelfsmäßig den Teich einzuzäunen. Mal schauen, ob er aufgibt.

LG Willi


----------



## RainerSchm (29. Aug. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Willi

echt geniale Videos. 

Er ist eigentlich viel unruhiger als ich immer gedacht haben. Hätte erwartet, dass er minutenlang ganz still steht und auf die Fische im Teich wartet. Ich meine auch, dass er in Video 3 einen Fisch erwischt hat. Bei den Bewegungen vorher hätte ich vermutet, dass die Fische nervöser sind und die Flucht ergreifen. Wahrscheinlich verhalf ihm die Dämmerung. 

Trotz erbeutetem Fisch schleicht er noch weiter um den Teich. So früh morgens und schon so hungrig. 

viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Springmaus (13. Sep. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,

  So Gesten war es soweit die blöde Sau (das muss  jetzt mal sein) 

hat uns besucht !

Ahnungslos geh ich nach draußen und wer sitzt an meinem Teich  der Rheier.


Mind. einen Fisch hat er sich geschnappt  Meinen wunderschönen hellblauen 

Shubi !

Das ist sooo gemein!


----------



## willi1954 (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Wars der ?? Nee, der macht meinen Teich unsicher. Jetzt schon am hellichten Tag.
Und hier sieht man klar, das ein Plastikreiher nix nutzt.

Nun die Schätzfrage, wer ist der echte ?
 

Wenn man den Kameraden von nahem betrachtet, sieht er ja ganz nett aus, wenn ihm nur unsere
Fische nicht schmecken würden.

 

Ein paar Tage hatten wir Ruhe, jetzt hat er sich ne andere Tageszeit ausgesucht.

LG Willi


----------



## DjDannyTM (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hab das Thema jetzt fast ganz gelesen und nur eines dazu zu sagen:

Dank meiner wohlerzogenen Katze (Luise) konnten bisher Katzen-  sowie Reiherattacken vermieden werden, da Sie weiß daß Herrchen den Teich gern hat und Sie beim gelegentlichen Füttern die Fischis beobachen darf ist Sie immer auf der Pirsch um um den Teich/Garten... hab auch nen Plastikkollegen des Reihers, aber ob der viel bringt??

Grüsse Daniel


----------



## willi1954 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



DjDannyTM schrieb:


> ... hab auch nen Plastikkollegen des Reihers, *aber ob der viel bringt??*
> Grüsse Daniel



mit Sicherheit nicht, der reale Reiher stört sich in keiner Weise am Plastikvieh, bei mir stolziert er direkt an dem vorbei, siehe meine Fotos.
Auch Katze halte ich für nicht gut geeignet, sie verbringt ja nicht die grösste Zeit des Tages am Teich. Reiher sind sehr schlau, beobachten meist lange, bevor sie zuschlagen.

Gruss Willi


----------



## DjDannyTM (22. Sep. 2013)

@ willi1954:
Du kennst meine katze nicht.. hat mir mal nen buntspecht!!! (Sie weiss ja nicht was geschützt ist und was nicht) angeschleppt, stolz wie nachbars lumpie...

Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------



## DjDannyTM (22. Sep. 2013)

Beweis: 

Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------



## DjDannyTM (22. Sep. 2013)

DjDannyTM schrieb:


> Beweis:
> 
> Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM









Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------



## willi1954 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

ich sehe da nur ne gutgefütterte träge Katze, fg..

ein Reiher hat davor sicher keine Angst


----------



## Schwatze (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,



> Reiher sind sehr schlau, beobachten meist lange, bevor sie zuschlagen.



stimmt genau,
und Reiher __ fliegen nicht in den Teich um Fische zu angeln, sondern laufen in den Teich.
Da ist eine Angelschnur, wie hie schon geschrieben wurde, sehr nützlich.
Den Reiherschreck der Wassersprüht, kann ich auch bestens empfehlen, wenn er richtig installiert und eingestellt ist, nur ist der Nachteil bei diesen Rieherschreck, das man auch mal eine kalte Dusche bekommen kann.


Gruß Lutz


----------



## DjDannyTM (22. Sep. 2013)

@ willi1954: 

Allrs nur Tarnung *ggg*

Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------



## Springmaus (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,

wir haben hier 2 Katzen und einen kleinen Hund immer draußen !!!

Das hat den Reiher nicht abgeschreckt am Nachmittag hierher zu kommen

und sich meine Fische zu klauen 


Wenn ich die Reiher woander sehe muss ich auch zugeben das es schöne Tiere sind


:smoki aber nicht bei mir am Teich !


----------



## DjDannyTM (23. Sep. 2013)

Hmmm, und dein Hund lässt den einfach so an den Teich??? 

Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Bei mir sind die Hunde auch fast den ganzen Tag draußen aber nicht morgens um 4,30 Uhr oder 5,30 Uhr, wo der Reiher auch gerne kommt!


----------



## DjDannyTM (23. Sep. 2013)

Wikipedia weiss soviel über den __ Reiher...
An kleineren Teichen hat sich aber die Überspannung mit Netzen bewährt. An größeren Teichen können __ Graureiher mit am unmittelbaren Uferrand gespannten Drähten abgehalten werden (verhindert das Schreiten vom Ufer ins Gewässer).Vogelscheuchen*werden meist schnell als harmlos erkannt und bieten daher nur kurzzeitigen Schutz.An natürlichen Gewässern sind meist keine erheblichen fischereiwirtschaftlichen Schäden zu beobachten, da der Reiher nur im Flachwasser seine Nahrung sucht und dort meist nur wirtschaftlich unbedeutende Fischarten erbeutet.

Mobil gesendet von DjDannyTM


----------



## Michael H (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo

So nun hat es mich , oder besser gesagt meine Fische auch erwischt . Als ich heute seit Tage mal wieder am Teich war , hab ich bemerkt das mein kleiner Löwenkopf ( 10 cm ) weg ist .
Mein Nachbar meinte er hat ihn gestern morgen in meinem garten gesehn wie er gerade weggeflogen ist .
Nun hoffe ich mal er hat ein schlechtes Gedächnis und besucht meine Fische nicht Öfters .


----------



## dragsterrobby (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin,
sei dir sicher, dort wo er einmal gefressen hat, kommt er auch wieder!


----------



## willi1954 (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

also mein Reiher wurde seit Anfang September nicht mehr gesehen. Ich vermute, er ist in wärmere Gefilde geflogen.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Nelumbo (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Leider tauchen die Flugungeheuer spätestens dann, wenns draußen kalt wird und die Fische weniger leicht in freier Wildbahn zu fangen sind, wieder auf.


----------



## maarkus (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Seit sich bei mir im Sommer zwei Reiher geprügelt haben, sah ich keinen von beiden mehr.


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,
In den letzten 3 Tagen war ein Reiher hier 4 mal (3 mal morgens einmal nachmittags).

Jedesmal hatte ich Glück und er war so blöd beim Landen einen Ruf auszustoßen...

Das hat uns dann natürlich alamiert und er konnte verscheucht werden (nach dem 2. mal hatte ich den Reiherschreck wieder aktiviert).

Wenn ich die Tage den Filter winterfit mache, dann werde ich auch den Reiherschreck abbauen.

Passend dazu werde ich wohl dann die Teichabdeckung "in Betrieb" nehmen...damit haben die Langbeinigen dann eh keinen Angriffspunkt mehr


----------



## willi1954 (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



willi1954 schrieb:


> also mein Reiher wurde seit Anfang September nicht mehr gesehen. Ich vermute, er ist in wärmere Gefilde geflogen.
> 
> Gruss Willi



Zu früh gefreut... heute stand der fiese Geselle auf meiner Wiese hinterm Haus und war auf dem besten Weg, zum Teich zu wandern. Gottseidank ist er sehr schreckhaft, ne kleine Bewegung hinter der Scheibe, und er suchte das Weite. Der hat geahnt, das wir den Scarecrow abgebaut haben 

Gruss Willi


----------



## dragsterrobby (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin,
das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, unsere Hunde verjagen den Reiher min. einmal am Tag!
Dann ist er nicht direkt am Teich aber ca 40m weiter auf der Schaafswiese.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Wie habt Ihr einen Reiherzaun gebaut wie hoch und welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit sowas gesammelt?


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin Totto,
ich hab die Angelschnur ca. 60cm hoch und einmal um den Teich.
Alle 1,50m hab ich dieses grünen Pflanzpfähle 1m länge eingeschlagen und dann verbunden mit der Angelschnur.
In der Flachwasserzone habe ich sie auch quer verbunden, damit somit eine Landund für den Kollegen ausgeschlossen ist.
Ich hatte schon den Hochgenuss, das sich ein Fischreiher darin verfangen hat!
Puh dann ist aber schnelles handeln angesagt also hin, schnell die Angelschur zerschnitten und mit wilden Flügelschlägen und einem Teil meiner Angelschnur ist er dann weggeflogen!!!!


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Moin Totto,
> ich hab die Angelschnur ca. 60cm hoch und einmal um den Teich.!!!



Das mit dem schnelles handeln währe bei mir wohl auch angesagt.....wobei ich auch welche kenne die in so einem Fall wohl erst noch mal rein gegangen währen um Fotoaperat und Zigaretten zu holen....

Also 60 cm.  Seit du den hast ist nix mehr weg gekommen?
Unten noch eine zweite Schnur ?
Ale 1,5 m ein Pfahl erscheint mir ziemlich viel. Grüne Pflanzpfähle sagt mir so erst mal nix. Du meist nicht etwa diese 5 cm dicken Zaunflähle? 
Ich hätte da noch diese alten Metalstäbe von dem Elektrozaun einer Rinderweide? Rostig ohne Ende,

Vielleicht besser sowas?
https://shop.strato.de/WebRoot/Stor.../4FEC/FD1A/8444/9C65/C0A8/29BB/360F/50003.jpg


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin Totto,
eine 2. Schnur kannst ja machen, ich hab nur eine und seit dem ist Ruhe.
Mit dem grünen Pflanzpfählen meine ich die Stangen zum anbinden von Pflanzen, giebt es in verschiedenen längen im Baumarkt und sind Kunstoffbeschichtet.
Wenn dir 1,50m zu weit auseinander erscheint, kannst ja weniger nehmen.
Man sagt ja, wenn ein Reiher irgent einen Wiederstand beim landen verspührt an den Flügeln, wird er nicht landen, weil er Angst hat nicht wieder bei Flucht in die Luft zu kommen!


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Mit dem grünen Pflanzpfählen meine ich die Stangen zum anbinden von Pflanzen, giebt es in verschiedenen längen im Baumarkt und sind Kunstoffbeschichtet.


Muss ich mal schauen. Mir waren 1,5 m zu eng und nicht zu weit.....will das Optisch so unauffällig wie möglich.
Dann denke ich immer noch darüber nach ob man das gleich auch zur Abstützung des Laubnetzes mit nutzen kann. 

Gut ein Schnur auf 60 cm. Angelschnur habe ich besorgt. Jetzt mal schauen was ich an Pfählen finde. Habe bei jemandem schon mal sowas mit Edelstahlstäben gesehen....sah auch gut aus. Nur Teuer. Bei Ihm sind die durch den Rückbau eines Geländers über geblieben. 
Sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------



## troll20 (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo Totto

wir haben uns aus dem Baumarkt Tischbeine geholt.  Dies verkehrt herrum aufgestellt und mit einem Seil eine Art Geländer gebaut. Ich hab auch irgend wo Bilder, nur wo?
Zur Not mach ich nachher mal neue.

LG Rene


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin,
meine grünen Stäbe sieht man fast garnicht, sind aus Alu und Kunstoffbeschichtet.
Gibt es im Baumarkt in allen Längen in der Gartenabteilung.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Also 60 cm.  Seit du den hast ist nix mehr weg gekommen?
> Unten noch eine zweite Schnur ?



Hallo,

bei mir war eine Schnurr nicht genug. Zwei Schnürren haben auch keine Abhilfe geschaffen. Man muss sich wundern, aber auch drei Schnürre haben ihren Zweck verfehlt, sodass ich nun ca. alle 8cm bis 12cm eine Schnurr gespannt habe. An seinen Lieblingstellen sind mittlerweile sogar Angelschnürre mit einer Tragkraft von 200kg in einem Abstand von 5cm gespannt, da er es geschafft hatte die vorherigen Schnürre zu zerreisen. Also das ist kein Spaß mit dem Vogel!




Tottoabs schrieb:


> Vielleicht besser sowas?
> https://shop.strato.de/WebRoot/Stor.../4FEC/FD1A/8444/9C65/C0A8/29BB/360F/50003.jpg



Ich habe einfach Kupferrohre genommen (die für Heizung). Ist bestimmt nicht für Jedermann da sehr teuer, aber ich habe (hatte) genug davon rum liegen. Zudem bekommen die mit den Jahren eine schöne grüne Patina.


----------



## Nelumbo (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Die Reiher können nicht nur punktgenau landen, sondern selbst unter tiefgespannten Schnüren und Netzen "durchkriechen" - sie bücken sich dazu ganz nach unten, ducken ihren Körper flach auf den Boden und schieben ihren Kopf mit dem langen Hals unter den Schnur hindurch …

Das konnten wir einmal in aller Ruhe beobachten.  Das Ganze sah sehr "unreihermäßig" aus;  es war  faszinierend, zuzusehen - im Grunde ein bewundernswertes Kunststück. 

Vermutlich tun sie, wenn sie nur hungrig genug sind und ihren Nachwuchs füttern müssen, einfach alles, um an ihre Beute zu kommen, und sie riskieren dabei Kopf, Langhals und sogar Flügel.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*



Gartenfreund2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir war eine Schnurr nicht genug. Zwei Schnürren haben auch keine Abhilfe geschaffen. Man muss sich wundern, aber auch drei Schnürre haben ihren Zweck verfehlt, sodass ich nun ca. alle 8cm bis 12cm eine Schnurr gespannt habe. An seinen Lieblingstellen sind mittlerweile sogar Angelschnürre mit einer Tragkraft von 200kg in einem Abstand von 5cm gespannt, da er es geschafft hatte die vorherigen Schnürre zu zerreisen.


 Strom ? 
Schätze da würde ich noch ein paar Elektrolitzen  aus der Rinderzeit meines Schwiegervaters finden.


----------



## Michael H (29. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Hallo

Eben komm ich von der Arbeit , und lauf innen Garten , weil ich mal sehen wollte was so los ist . Sonst gehts ja nicht , morgens Dunkel , abends Dunkel . 
Seh ich den kerl am Teich stehn , er dreht sich um zu mir , guggt mich an und fliegt davon .
Das ja nicht das Problem wäre , wenn er nicht einen meiner knapp 25 cm großen weißen Goldfische zwischen dem Schnabel gehabt hätte.
So was hab ich gemacht , dumm dem Vieh hinterhergeguggt ....


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Nov. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Moin moin,
ich hatte heute Morgen so gegen 8 Uhr den Hochgenuss!
Wollte grade meine Hunde raus lassen und muß zwangsläufig deswegen am Fenster vorbei. 
Was sehe ich da, einen Reiher der grade versucht in der Flachwasserzone zu landen!
Mit den Beinen war er schon zwischen den gespannten Angelschnüren durch, dan merkte er Wiederstand an den Flügeln und zappelte in der Luft rum. 
Das fand er nicht so toll und ist wieder gestartet, Richtung Dorfteich!!!!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,
Vor einigen Tagen sagte meine Nachbarin, sie hätte 2 Fischreiher (kommen die jetzt schon im Doppelpack?1?)
an meinem Teich gesehen. Haben aber etwas dumm geguckt und weg waren sie. .
Im Sommer muß ich mir was einfallen lassen.
Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## woelfi23 (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: (Sammelthread) - alles zum Thema  Fischreiher bzw.  Reiher*

Hallo,ich habe um meinen Teich dicke angelschnur gespannt,in 40cm und 80cm höhe.wenn er auf der wiese landet geht er zum Teich,kann aber nicht rein weil er die beine nicht so hoch bekommt.Lol.In der flachwasserzone habe ich waagerecht die schüre gespannt.da kommt er auch nicht rein.auf meiner __ Laube in 3m höhe hat er immer ausschau gehalten,aber da kann er jetzt auch nicht mehr landen,habe da auch Angelschnur gespannt.Ich habe seid 2 Jahren ruhe vor ihn.probiert es aus.Gruss woelfi


----------



## dragsterrobby (11. Apr. 2014)

Guten Morgen,
eben grade war der __ Reiher da, hab die Hunde schnell raus gelassen.
Hat ihn aber nicht groß belastet, er ist nur etwa 50m weiter geflogen auf die hintere Wiese, wo im Sommer unsere Schafe sind!!!


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2014)

13 weiße Federn.....so Pflaumfedern von 5-6 cm......schwimmen auf dem Wasser.
Kein Fisch fehlt......hat mein Reiherzaun gemacht wass er soll? Oder ehrt eine Taube ?


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2014)

Oder haben deine Fische den __ Reiher etwa erlegt? 
Weil sie so selten etwas zwischen die Kiemen bekommen 

LG René


----------



## Christopher (8. Sep. 2014)

Hallo .
Zum Thema __ Reiher,kann ich nur sagen,auch bei mir ist er wieder.Meine Nachbarin sprach mich gerade drauf an.Ich selber habe Ihn noch nicht gesehen.
Ich werde wieder ein Netz über meinen Teich spannen.
Was ich mich,ob das immer der selbe ist,der auch schon vergangenes Jahr meinen Teich auf gesucht hat.
Liebe Grüsse.
Christoph.


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Sep. 2014)

Moin, 
ich sehe sie hier auch tagsüber kreisen aber das auch übers ganze Jahr.
Bei uns war er noch nicht, soweit wir wissen aber wir haben ihn auf der Uhr!!


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Sep. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Oder haben deine Fische den __ Reiher etwa erlegt?
> Weil sie so selten etwas zwischen die Kiemen bekommen
> 
> LG René


So groß sind Sie noch nicht.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Sep. 2014)

Sehr hübsche Tiere diese __ Reiher ...
... kann das sein, dass ihr zu kleine Fische habt?
Ich wäre froh, wenn der meine LETZTE __ Karausche holen würde,
aber die hat schon 1 kg und sitzt in 3m70 Tiefe.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Sep. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Sehr hübsche Tiere diese __ Reiher ...
> ... kann das sein, dass ihr zu kleine Fische habt?


 Na, wenn der einen deiner Koi pfählt, möchte ich sehen wie du um den Teich hüpfst.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. Sep. 2014)

Pfählen __ Reiher 1 kg-Fische?
Was tun die dann damit?
Ich wäre davon ausgegangen, dass die nichts über 10 dag schlucken können
und abbeissen können die auch nicht!


----------



## ina1912 (9. Sep. 2014)

Doch Peter, sie versuchen es! Und zwar um jeden Preis.. oft genug habe ich die schlimmsten Reiherschnabel-Wunden an den 80-100 cm großen Kois meiner Nachbarin gesehen. Im Nachbarort sah ich einen __ Reiher übet die Straße __ fliegen, er war gerade von einem Gartenteich dort aufgestiegen und hatt einen derartig großen Koi im Schnabel, sicher so 40 cm, dass er mühe hatte seine Flughöhe zu erreichen weil er durch das Gewicht so herunter gezogen wurde... und das ist wirklich nicht ausgedacht sondern mit eigenen Augen beobachtet!
Lg ina


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Sep. 2014)

Sapperlott!
Dass die __ Reiher so doof sind, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Haben die nicht genug Goldfische zu fressen?

Ich denke jedoch:
Bevor ich meinen schönen Naturteich durch einem Netz verunziere,
eleminiere ICH die Koi, bevor´s der Reiher erwischt!
(Außerdem hat der natürlich heimische Reiher irgendwie mehr Daseinsberechtigung als importierte Koi.)


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2014)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich habe mir die letzten 2-3 Seiten dieses Threads gerade mal angeschaut
und die vielen Beiträge mit den Angelschnüren gelesen, die ja teilweise auch 
zerrissen wurden oder wie jemand schrieb: "vom __ Reiher in Teilen mitgenommen wurden"
Ich kann ja gut verstehen, dass Ihr Eure Fische schützen wollt.

Aber muss es wirklich etwas so "unsichtbares" sein, wie Angelschnüre?

Diese Schnüre sind in vielerlei Hinsicht für die Umwelt dramatisch:
mal abgesehen davon, dass es sich um Plastik handelt, ist sie super dünn und nahezu unzerreißbar.

Ich habe einen echten Haß auf das Zeug.

Zwei Beispiele, warum:
1. vor 4 Jahren hat ein Rotschwanzpaar auf meiner Diele genistet.
Die Küken waren schon recht weit, als eines Tages ein Küken aufgehängt mit Schnabel nach oben
tot aus dem Nest hing.
Ich bin da mit einer Leiter hochgeklettert und habe direkt am nest abgeschnitten, woran das Küken hing.
Beim Betrachten unten habe ich dann festgestellt, dass es Angelschnüre war.
Die Eltern hatten sie für den Nestbau verarbeitet und ein Ende hing wohl soweit raus, dass das Küken bei einer Fütterung
dieses Ende mit erwischt und verschluckt hat.
Dann werden sich die Innereien auf dieser Angelschnüre "aufgezogen" haben und das Tier ist elendlich krepiert....

2. Letztes Jahr brachten mir im Sommer Leute ein Singvogelküken, von dem sie annahmen, dass es aus dem Nest
gefallen war.
Ich konnte machen, was ich wollte, es verweigerte kategorisch die Futteraufnahme (was für einen einigermaßen gesunden
Nestling ungewöhnlich ist).
Ca 2-3 Stunden später verstarb das Küken.
Ich habe es dann seziert, weil ich wissen wollte, was da los war.
Im Magen fand ich einen riesen Futterbreiklumpen, der nicht vor und nicht zurück ging.
Der Klumpen war entstanden, weil das Futter sich mit einem ca 3 cm langen Plastikfaden, der genau aussah und sich anfühlte wie Angelschnüre, verknotet hatte.
Auch dieses Küken ist elendlich krepiert.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele arme Kreaturen in der Natur unserem Plastikmüll zum Opfer fallen - und gerade diese
unzerreißbaren, dünnen Fäden sind ein ganz besonders großes Übel
(passiert übrigens auch, wenn die Altvögel das Langhaar von Pferden (bes. Schweif) für den Nestbau verwenden,
weswegen bei uns diese beim Putzen  immer sofort in einem geschlossenen Komposter entsorgt werden)

Zurück zum Reiher:
ich habe hier auch häufiger mal Reiher an bzw. in den Tümpeln stehen.
Vor 3 jahren haben sie mir den einen Tümpel komplett leergefischt - nicht eine __ Goldelritze hat überlebt.
ich habe dann welche aus dem andren Tümpel im folgendn Frühjahr wieder rüber gesetzt.

Mittlerweile haben die Tümpel
a) viel mehr Verstecke für die Fische, weil sie besser zugewachsen sind) und
b) haben die Fische gelernt, diese Gefahr als solche zu erkennen

In beiden Tümpeln haben sich die Bestände mehr als erholt und wir haben ja auch noch andere
Fische gesichtet (Gründlinge), die von selbst eingewandert sind.

Was ganz auffällig ist: anders, als unsere ersten Goldelritzengenerationen, die recht unbedarft durch die
Tümpel schwammen, sind die jetzigen Generationen sehr scheu.

Man muss schon lange ruhig am Tümpelrand stehen, um überhaupt mitzubekommen,
was für große Schwärme darin leben....und bei der allerkleinsten Bewegung sind sofort alle verschwunden.

Die Fische haben also durchaus gelernt, sich selbst zu schützen......
....und der Reiher will ja auch nur leben.....und seine Jungen versorgen....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Sep. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> ....und der __ Reiher will ja auch nur leben.....und seine Jungen versorgen....


Aber nicht mit gekauften möglicherweise mit Medikamenten verseuchten Koi. Als Leinen immer die 15kg Angelleinen nehmen, da ist nix mit Duchreißen und in der Landschaft verteilen.


----------



## juerg_we (1. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
habt ihr das video mit dem neuen reiherschreck(dieser __ reiher kommt bestimmt nicht wieder)gesehen.
ziehmlich teuer im unterhalt aaaaber ich glaub es funktioniert(leider nicht angenehm für den reiher,aber das ist das leben)
(das video habe ich bei   t-onl..... gesehen aber auch bei der zeitung die mit dem ball spricht ,die 4 grossen buchstaben)
(weiss nicht ob ich den link setzten kann)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Nelumbo (1. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, 

bei uns ist der __ Reiher mittlerweile Stammgast. Er fischt alle paar Tage in unserem Teich, und wir lassen ihn … noch hat er den inzwischen übermäßig angewachsenen Bestand nur dezimiert, nicht ausgerottet. __ Goldfisch- und Koimischungen in allen Schattierungen … sie sind immer immer noch reichlich da, und wir müssten sonst ja auch sehen, wie wir mit der Population zurechtkämen - dann doch lieber der Natur ihren Lauf lassen. 

Wir müssen keine Schnüre oder Drähte mehr ziehen, haben den schönen Blick auf den Teich und bewundern auch den eleganten und schönen Vogel, auch wenn es uns immer noch um jeden Fisch Leid tut.


----------



## Lyliana (1. Apr. 2015)

Wir greifen auch nicht ein.
Ob jetzt __ Reiher (noch keinen bei uns am Teich gesehen, die sind meist an den großen Angelweihern VOR der Tür) oder die kleinen Eisvögel. Wenn sie es schaffen sich einen Fisch zu holen, weil du zu unaufmerksam waren, dann haben sie ihr Fressen verdient. Schade um den Fisch, aber wir trauern ja auch nicht um das Essen auf unserem Teller.

Aber, hehe... so glasklare Teiche haben wohl auch ihre Nachteile


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Apr. 2015)

juerg_we schrieb:


> (weiss nicht ob ich den link setzten kann)


Links darf man immer setzen, außer direkte Webung und Schweinkram


----------



## juerg_we (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo 
also wenn er die grossen in ruhe lassen würde wäre mir dass mit dem __ reiher egal,aber so pickt er nach allem und dann
sind die fische tot,ein schönes tier ist es allemal aber er soll beim nachbarn angeln gehn.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Nelumbo (2. Apr. 2015)

Sicher, wer lässt schon gern die großen und womöglich wertvollen Exemplare wegholen?

Unsere beiden Großen sind im eisigen Winter vor ein paar Jahren aber eines natürlichen Todes gestorben, sie trieben eines Tages trotz Eis-Freihalters tot unter der Eisdecke - wir waren traurig, aber so etwas ist eben auch der Lauf der Natur.

Wir haben nun keine teuren Fische mehr und sind froh, dass wir den Stress mit dem __ Reiher los sind.



Lyliana schrieb:


> wir trauern ja auch nicht um das Essen auf unserem Teller.


 Soll ja Leute geben, die das tun.


----------



## juerg_we (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
meine fische waren im sinne von kaufen auch nicht teuer,aber wenn man sie grosswerden lässt,sind sie schon in einer linie wertvoll,
wenn sie eines natürlichen totes sterben ,dann ist es halt so,aber vom __ reiher will ich sie nicht tot machen lassen.(wenn er sie essen würde
wäre das wieder eine andere sache,aber so packt er sie ja noch nicht mal),aber keine angst ,der reiher ist so ein schönes tier,(er will halt auch nur
etwas zu essen)dem ich immer gerne zuschaue(aber bitte nicht bei mir)
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Findling (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Jürgen,

dann musst du eben Schilder aufstellen: " Fischen für __ Reiher verboten!" Wenn du Glück hast kann er lesen und hält sich daran.

Spaß bei Seite:
 Der Reiher macht das was alle "Raubtiere" machen: er sucht sich seine Nahrung da, wo er sie am leichtesten erbeuten kann. Ein glasklarer Teich ohne Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Fische ist für ihn gleichzusetzen mit dem Servieren auf einem Silbertablett. Dann darf man sich nicht wundern wenn er sich auch bedient. Er macht keinen Unterschied zwischen "normalem" Fisch und wertvollem Zuchtkoi. Für ihn ist alles Fisch =  Nahrung. 

Außerdem: Wie alle anderen Räuber auch hat der Reiher ein Gespür/Blick dafür, welche Beute er bewältigen kann und welche für ihn zu groß ist. In unserem Umfeld gibt es wirklich jede Menge Reiher und da ich mich sehr viel draußen aufhalte habe ich auch schon manche außergewöhnliche Situation beobachten können (z.B. schwimmende Reiher in ca. 5 - 6 m tiefem Wasser), aber ich habe noch   n i e   beobachten können, dass ein Reiher einen Fisch getötet hätte ohne ihn zu fressen.  O.K. nur weil ich das noch nicht gesehen habe heißt das nicht, dass es das grundsätzlich nicht gibt, aber es wäre kein natürliches Verhalten, da die Natur normalerweise nichts verschwendet. Außer dem Wiesel ist mir kein einheimisches Tier bekannt dem man unterstellt, dass es schon mal in einer Art Blutrausch mehr tötet als es nutzen (=fressen) kann. 

Wer seinen Teich wie ein "Freiland-Aquarium mit teuren Ausstellungsstücken" betreibt muss dann auch dafür sorgen, dass der Teich vor dem Reiher (wie anderen Räubern auch) geschützt ist. Aber bitte so, dass diese dabei keine Schäden/Verletzungen davontragen. Denn bei ihnen handelt es sich um Tiere die letztlich nur ihrer Natur bzw. ihrem Instinkt folgen. Wenn wir (der Mensch) aber ihre Umwelt derart durcheinander bringen, dass sie sich darin nicht mehr zurecht finden, dann ist das unser Problem, und die Folgen daraus dürfen nicht auf freilebende Tiere abgewälzt werden. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## juerg_we (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo manfred,
keine sorge,bei mir und dem __ fischreiher findet als nur eine art wettrüsten statt,momentan habe ich wieder die überhand weil ich im abstand von 70cm
angelschnüre über den teich gespannt habe(leider für mich keine option für immer ,sieht bescheiden aus),jetzt sitzt er bei mir auf dem dach und wartet,
das mit dem schild hatte bei mir nicht geklappt,die schrift war zu klein
gruss
jürgen


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2015)

Also über den Teich habe ich nix gespannt. Derzeit geht der Zaun nur rund rum.
Wie auf diesem aus dem Bietebereich geklautem Bild.






Mit der Optik kann ich leben. Habe ein paar weniger Zaunpfähle. Glaube in meiner Galerie ist auch noch ein Foto


----------



## juerg_we (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Totto,
ich habe im teich 2 schwimminseln,auf diesen ist er gelandet(vorher so wie du auch schnüre aussenherum gespannt),dan habe ich die inseln festgebunden
und darüber die schüre gespannt,am nächsten tag,ich dachte ich seh nicht recht,(ich abe so ca2 qatratmeter am rand abgetrennt mit kusststoffzaun,und dass der zaun oben bleibt habe ich runde rohrisolierung an das ende oben dranngemacht ca 50mm durchmesser,also nicht gross)da sas er auf dieser rohrisolierung
und ging nicht unter(es war ein ausgewachsener,die müssen sehr leicht sein),dann habe ich da auch die schnüre gespannt,seitdem ist ruhe,also wenn er die möglichkeit hat ,landet er auch im teich
gruss
Jürgen
PS.reiherschreck für 150euro interesiert ihn nicht.


----------



## troll20 (2. Apr. 2015)

Findling schrieb:


> Tiere die letztlich nur ihrer Natur bzw. ihrem Instinkt folgen. Wenn wir (der Mensch) aber ihre Umwelt derart durcheinander bringen, dass sie sich darin nicht mehr zurecht finden, dann ist das unser Problem,



Die Menschen folgen doch auch nur IHREM Instinkt als Raubtier 2. Klasse, sie wollen doch nur alles kontrollieren und merken gar nicht wie unkontrolliert sie sich dabei benehmen 

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die Menschen folgen doch auch nur IHREM Instinkt als Raubtier 2. Klasse, .......
> LG René


__ Reiher am Spieß ?


----------



## Lyliana (2. Apr. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> __ Reiher am Spieß ?



Iih nen Hähnchen das nach Fisch schmeckt. Bääääh


----------



## Nelumbo (2. Apr. 2015)

Sorry, hier war was doppelt.


----------



## Nelumbo (2. Apr. 2015)

"Unser" __ Reiher war damals im auslaufenden, aber immer noch eiskalten Winter wohl so in Hungersnöten, dass er unter nur 20 cm hoch gespannten Angelschnüren regelrecht  durchgekrochen ist, mit tief gesenktem Hals und fast an den Boden gedrückten Körper, um an Beute zu kommen - wir konnten ihn dabei beobachten. Ich grinse heute noch über das Bild … 

Des weiteren landete er auch direkt im Teich zwischen kreuz und quer gespannten Schnüren und fischte unverdrossen von dort aus weiter.

Dann kam der Tag, an dem er sich in den Schnüren verfing und schrie … habt Ihr schon mal  diese Vogelart schreien hören? Ich sags Euch … 

Er konnte sich, als wir ihm - angstvoll, aber tapfer - zuhilfe eilen wollten, gerade noch selbst befreien. Wir hatten den doppelten Schreck und waren heilfroh, als wir die Schnüre wieder entfernt hatten.


----------



## Lyliana (2. Apr. 2015)

Klar versucht man zu schützen was man hat, aber soll darauf immer achten das man dem Instinktfolgenden nicht schadet.

Wir zerstören Tag für Tag diese Welt, da müssen wir in unseren Gärten nicht auch noch mitmachen.

Ausserdem, so finde ich, gibt es nichts schöneres als der Natur zu zu sehen.

Als der Eisvogel mich ausschimpfte, wusste ich er hat hier schon mal Fressen gefunden. Ja is okay, draussen die riesen Weiher waren zu gefroren und ohne Fisch stirbt er.
Soll ich jetzt mein Teich im Winter auf Eis legen?
Nein, entweder Fisch oder Vogel, bei uns im Garten entscheidet die Natur.

Auch wenn das heisst, dass meine Fische nicht ganz zutraulich werden.
Und mein Teich niemals mit Technik 100% glasklar wird.

Regnerische grüße


----------



## ghoul09 (2. Apr. 2015)

Finde, das ist eine wunderbare Einstellung.
Ich baue zu meinen Fischen auch keinen so engen Kontakt auf, wie ich es z.B. zu meinen beiden Katern tue. Als langjähriger Aquarianer und beruflich in der Fisch - Forschung tätiger Teich Liebhaber, habe ich vielleicht auch deshalb nichts dagegen, dass mein Chagoi im Nacken von einer Katze gepackt wurde (war der Katze zu schwer zum wegschleppen, wunden verheilt , er lebt, ist gesund, aber legt sich nicht mehr im Uferbereich schlafen  ), der Eisvogel meine Regenbogenelritzen verputzt hat oder der __ Reiher meine Butterfly Kois ausradiert hat. Es tut im Geldbeutel deutlich mehr weh, als im Herzen. So ist nun mal die Natur. Alles wird von irgendwas gefressen. Wenn ich damit nicht leben kann, dann muss ich entweder darauf verzichten, einen Innen Teich bauen oder den Teich zum Hochsicherheitstrakt umbauen. Wenn das der Fall ist, dann wünsche ich mir immer, dass zumindest nicht mit der Gesundheit der "wilden" Tiere gespielt wird. Nur um einen Fisch zu schützen, sollten dafür nicht zig andere Arten darunter leiden müssen.
Es freut mich aber, dass es sehr viele hier gibt, die nicht zum Schutz ihrer Fische über "Leichen" gehen, sondern sich auch stets Gedanken machen, was man der Natur zurückgeben kann.


----------



## cafechaos0 (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen, auch ich habe oft einen __ Fischreiher zu Gast.
Leider schlägt er auch zu große Fische an.
Habe mich aber entschlossen, der Natur Ihren Lauf zu lassen und werde den Weißfischanteil erhöhen.
Hier ist der Einstich kurz vor der Schwanzflosse, siehe Bild.

LG. Klaus


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2015)

cafechaos0 schrieb:


> Weißfischanteil erhöhen.


Deine Moderlieschensuche war da schon der richtige Weg.....Auch für den Eisvogel


----------



## jule (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

dann stelle ich meine Frage hier 

Natur ist Natur - klar, fressen und gefressen werden. Aber wenn er den Teich dann leer macht finde ich das nicht gut. 

Mein Problem - kann der __ Reiher meine Teichfolie nicht kaputt machen? Er dürfte sich ja ab und an was holen (unsere beiden Liebsten sind eh schon nicht mehr da ) da ich so viele drin habe, aber wenn er da so "rum pickt" dann ist ihm die Folie doch egal... er sieht nur das "Futter"! An der Stelle wo er sitzt habe ich vielleicht 30-40 cm, sehe ich das flasch?  

Dank euch und sorry für die doofen Fragen


----------



## Findling (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo Jule,

wie sagte mal ein ehemaliger Ausbilder sinngemäß: "Es gibt keine doofen Fragen - nur doofe Gefragte!"

Nach meinen Beobachtungen (hier bei uns gibt es sehr viele __ Reiher) habe ich noch niemals gesehen, dass ein Reiher einen Beutefisch "aufgespießt" hat. Ich persönlich konnte immer nur beobachten, dass die Beute im "Zangengriff" mit dem Schnabel gefasst, mit erhobenem Kopf durch geschickte Zungen/Schnabelbewegungen gedreht und dann am Stück mit dem Kopf voran geschluckt wurde. Der Reiher wartet (wenn es sein muss ggf. stundenlang) darauf, dass ein von der Größe her passender Fisch in seine Nähe geschwommen kommt und greift ihn sich dann mit dem Schnabel. Er pickt nicht im Untergrund rum um Fische aufzustöbern - er wartet ab. Und wenn er dann einen Fisch greift, dann normalerweise ohne mit dem Schnabel den Grund des Gewässers zu berühren - denn da könnten ja ggf. Steine oder ähnliches liegen an denen er sich verletzen würde...

Eine Gefahr für deine Folie besteht meiner Meinung nach - wenn überhaupt - nur durch die Krallen an den Füßen des Reihers. Daher sollte die Folie im Randbereich des Teiches bedeckt sein damit er nicht auf der nackten Folie steht...

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Wetterleuchten (3. Apr. 2016)

Seit letzter Woche bin ich jetzt auch dabei.

Bergab bei uns, Richtung Pfinzgau, gibt es einiges an Graureihern. Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit seh ich die öfter auf den Feldern stehen und nach Mäusen oder __ Kröten spähen. Aber das ist kilometerweit weg. Hier oben bei uns sah ich noch nie einen. Auch hielt ich die relativ enge Bebaung in meiner Straße für reiherfeindlich. Bis gestern ...
Als ich grad fröhlich am werkeln war, erzählte mir der Nachbar von nebenan ganz aufgeregt, dass letzte Woche ein __ Reiher einen Fisch aus unserem Teich gefangen hätte. "Nee jetzt???" "Doch doch, ein Riesenviech" *markiert mit den Armen die Flügelspannweite* "Wir dachten erst, es wäre ein Storch, aber dann beim näheren hinsehen ...Es ging alles ziemlich schnell, aber beim nächsten Mal, sollen wir ihn wegjagen?"
Er scheint den letzten verbliebenen __ Goldfisch erbeutet zu haben, der ward seither nämlich nicht mehr gesehen. Bei den Rotfedern dürfte er sich schwerer tun. 

Wir haben uns jedenfalls entschieden, dass die Nachbarn (und wir mit ein bisschen Glück) das Schauspiel ruhig geniesen sollen. Müssen die Fische halt aufpassen. Die Kröten tun das schon: Zufall oder nicht, gestern konnten wir zwei in hingebungsvoller Umklammerung beobachten, im Schutz des überhängenden Efeus. In diese Ecke kommt ein Reiher eher nicht.
Und vielleicht war der Eichehäher, der diesen Winter an der Futterstelle auftauchte tatsächlich der erste Vorbote der Großvögel. Die kamen bisher nämlich auch nicht vom Waldrand aus über das große freie Grundstück eine Straße oberhalb raus.
Was ist anders? Nach einigem hin- und herüberlegen kamen wir drauf, dass an eben dieser Straße, knapp 100m schräg oberhalb von uns, ein Nachbar letztes Jahr ein paar Bäume rodete um einen Bolzplatz für seine Kinder und deren Freunde zu bauen. Das könnte die Einflugschneisse sein. 
Ich bin echt gespannt, wie sich das weiter entwickelt und was sich da in Zukunft noch tun wird. Und ich denke jetzt ernsthaft über eine Wildkamera nach.


----------



## Nelumbo (3. Apr. 2016)

Huhu!

Hier gibts viele, im Norden halt.

Bei uns ists wie jedes Jahr wieder ein schönes Bild, wenn der __ Reiher im Garten steht und späht ... Da wir lt. Fachmann, der letztes Jahr unseren Teich grundgereinigt hat, "viel zu viele" Fische haben, bleiben wir dabi ganz gelassen ...


----------



## koile (3. Apr. 2016)

__ Fischreiher nehmen immer mehr zu !

Deshalb habe ich meine eigene __ Reiher Polizei, die wird regelmäßig gefüttert, und sobald ein Reiher kommt sind sie da.


----------



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2016)

meine Reiherpolizei wird zwar auch immer gut gefüttert, 

  

aber sie lassen den Grauen trotzdem auch an den gedeckten Tisch  

  

Ich habe noch keinen "Räuber" von den Tümpeln gejagt und lediglich immer dafür gesorgt, dass 
in den Tümpeln viele Verstecke sind. 

Fische, __ Frösche, __ Molche und sonstiges Getier sind in den Tümpeln weder ausgestorben, noch 
kann ich Bestandsrückgänge erkennen. 

Also es scheint Platz für alle zu sein 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Nelumbo (3. Apr. 2016)

Genau, Tanny!

Unser ist übrigens nicht grau, sondern hell im Gefieder, mit schön gezeichneten Flügeln und sehr gelbem Schnabel. Kann das ein Silberreiher sein oder einfach ein __ Fischreiher? Sorry, ich hab dazu nur sehr wenig Ahnung - also, falls das Blödsinn ist ...


----------



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2016)

Der Silberreiher sieht so aus:

 

aber bei meiner Mutter ist auch immer ein hellerer __ Graureiher:

  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (3. Apr. 2016)

Also Krähen hat's hier und Elstern, Bussarde, Eichelhäher. 
Hat diesen einen aber kaum gestört. Ich finds ja irgendwie schade, dass es keine Auguren mehr gibt, die dieses seltsame "Zeichen" zuverlässig deuten könnten.

Die __ Kröten quaken jedenfalls so vor sich hin und ich denke, jede Straße, jeder Gulli und vor allem Landschaftsverbrauch und intensive Landwirtschaft ist für die tausendmal gefährlicher, als hungrige Vögel. Von daher bin ich auch ziemlich entspannt.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Apr. 2016)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Von daher bin ich auch ziemlich entspannt.


Das ist schön.

Wenn du einen Koi für 500 Euro hättest, dann lässt die Entspannung schlagartig nach.


----------



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Koi für 500 Euro hättest, dann lässt die Entspannung schlagartig nach.


 da gibt es eine einfache Lösung:

einfach bei heimischen Tier- und Pflanzenarten bleiben - die sind meistens  billiger


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> da gibt es eine einfache Lösung:
> 
> einfach bei heimischen Tier- und Pflanzenarten bleiben - die sind meistens billiger


Das hat alles zwei Seiten, wenn ein Wolf vorbei kommt und dir ein Fohlen von der Weide holt..... dann sagt das Amt......einfach bei heimischen Tier- und Pflanzenarten bleiben.


----------



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2016)

zugegeben: das wäre bitter. 

Andererseits würde ich die Pferde deswegen aber auch nicht einsperren oder die Verfolgung 
des Wolfes fordern. 

Abgesehen davon denke ich mal, wäre das Leben eines einzelnen Wolfes oder eines kleinen Rudels auch 
bei einer intakten Pferdeherde in größerer Gefahr, als das Leben des Fohlens. 

Zumindest habe ich das so in USA erlebt. 
Da hätten sich Wölfe nur in der allergrößten Not an eine Pferdeherde herangetraut. 

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich da eher mit dem dienen: 
Mit der Hühnerhaltung ist es ja im Prinzip genau so. 
Greifvögel und Füchse habe ich hier zu Hauf. 
Die meisten Hühnerhalter bauen Volieren mit Vollübernetzung um ihre Hühner, wenn sie 
in solchen "Raubtiergegenden" leben, um ihre Hühner zu schützen.  
(und einige ganz üble Vertreter unter den Hühnerhaltern legen Giftköder aus oder 
bauen phantsievolle Fallen um die "Räuber" zu vernichten)

Als ich mit Hühnern anfing und mich diesbezüglich schlau machte, habe ich mir lange Gedanken dazu gemacht. 

Letztendlich bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich mich für eine Hühnerrasse entscheiden muss, 
die mit dieser Natur hier klar kommt, damit ich sie nicht um den Preis der Freiheit einpferchen muss. 

Ich habe mich bewusst für das Risko entschieden, dass ich Tiere verlieren kann, damit die Hühner 
ein freies Leben führen können. 

Gleichzeitig habe ich auf Rassen verzichtet, die ich persönlich zwar schön finde, die aber mit der Freiheit 
hier keine großen Chancen hätten. 

Bis heute habe ich kein Huhn an Beutegreifer verloren (außer eines an meinen Kampfdackel.....)

Würde allerdings ein Habicht ein Huhn erwischen, dann sollte es so sein - der Habicht will auch leben 
und/oder seine Brut füttern....... 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe keine Fische für 500 Euro. Aber als letztes Jahr einer meiner 6 Koi (3-30Euro Einkauf) verschwunden ist, war ich doch traurig. Ob mein Reiherzaun versagt hat oder ob der Koi raus gesprungen ist und eine Katze / eine Krähe mit abgezogen ist ...keine Ahnung. Seid dem ist kein Fisch mehr weg gekommen. 
Von Verfolgung des __ Reiher habe ich auch nie was gesagt. Persönlich meine ich leben und leben lassen, aber wenn ich durch einen Reiherzaun  meine Fische schützen kann dann mach ich das auch.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (4. Apr. 2016)

Ja, @ Totto, wenn ich nen sauteuren Koi verloren hätte, würde ich mich wirklich in Grund und Boden ärgern. Vor allem über mich selbst, dass ich teure, exotische Tiere, die auf eingesessene Räuber wie ne riesige Reklametafel "Futterfest" wirken, wohl nicht ausreichend geschützt hätte nachdem ich sie weit sichtbar ins Freie setzte. Ich bewahre mein Geld schließlich auch nicht in nem Einmachglas auf der Straße auf. 
Und natürlich hab ich dem Goldie auch ein wenig nachgetrauert. Aber that's life. Und dass Leben "funktioniert", gerade im Zusammmenhang mit naturnahem Teich, der Gedanke ist doch ziemlich tröstlich.

Mein Teich wurde wohl ursprünglich als "irgendwie naturnah" angelegt., was ich daraus schließe, dass es keine technischen Einrichtungen gab (außer einem Schlammsauger und einer Tauchpumpe, die eher dafür geeignet ist, ein bisschen Gießwsser aus der Regenzisterne zu pumpen). Was die vielen bunten Fische da sollten, ist mir ein Rätsel. Jetzt sind sie alle irgendwie gefressen, bis auf ein paar Rotfedern. Die sind augrund ihrer Färbung, ihres Verhaltens und der Fähigkeit, sich zwischen den in einem Teich dieser Größe vorhandenen Pflanzen tatsächlich verstecken zu können, wohl "wehrhaft" genug.

Es gibt also ein "übergeordnetes System", die sogenannte Natur und das funktioniert. Für mich ist es tatsächlich befriedigender, entspannender und beruhigender, dieses System zum "Freund" statt zum "Feind" zu haben. Andere mögen da andere Schwerpunkte oder Interessen haben, ich fahr ganz gut so :


----------



## center (4. Apr. 2016)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal Probleme mit einem Komoran gehabt? Bei uns in der Nähe gibt einige davon.


----------



## Nelumbo (4. Apr. 2016)

Oha, mit einem Koi für 500 Euro ginge es mir ebenso wie mit einem Diamanten für 50.000 ... mit dem und auch mit solch kostbarem Fischchen im Teich könnte ich nicht mehr ruhig schlafen; der __ Reiher kommt gern morgens in aller Frühe, oft schon vor 6 Uhr ...

Danke noch für die Bilder, ein Silberreiher ist es nicht. Muss wohl ein besonders schönes Exemplar von __ Fischreiher sein, welcher genauen Rasse auch immer zugehörig.


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2016)

Nun hat er auch bei mir zugeschlagen 
    
Hab ihn nach  ca. 2 Stunden erlöst, da die Atmung immer langsamer wurde, und er sich immer mehr auf die Seite legte .
Als ich rauskam, flog der __ Fischreiher sofort hoch, wie lange der Koi schon im Gras lag, kann ich also nicht sagen, er war aber an
3 Stellen angehackt.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

Oh, Schade.
Wie groß war der Fisch....
Hattest du einen Schutz ???


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2016)

Totto, ca 30 cm groß, war eigene Nachzucht von 2013 . 
Nein, einen Schutz hab ich nicht, noch nie gehabt, und will auch keinen. 
Bei 96m² sieht doch ein Netz einfach Schei--e aus, außerdem können dann keine Vögel zum Trinken landen,
und keine __ Enten zum Baden kommen. 
Ich habe ja immer leicht trübes Wasser, und bisher hat er auch noch keinen erwischt. 
Die sind eigentlich schnell genug weg.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich habe ja immer leicht trübes Wasser, und bisher hat er auch noch keinen erwischt.
> Die sind eigentlich schnell genug weg.


Ich habe ja diese Schnürre außen rum. Das geht nach meiner Meinung noch von der Optik.
 
Sieht man kaum. 

Hier noch mal ein Bild, als der Teich noch frisch war, damit du siehst auf was du achten solltest.


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. Mai 2016)

Armer Toto, hat er sich wohl ein längeres Leben gedacht.
Sch...ß __ Fischreiher.

Ein Tipp an den Vogel: denk vegetarisch alter.


----------



## Tanny (27. Mai 2016)

Anne, das tut mir sehr, sehr leid für Dich und Deinen Koi 

...wirklich Pech!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (28. Mai 2016)

Danke für euer Mitgefühl, aber auch das ist Natur .


----------



## Peter S (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo Center
Erfahrung mit dem Kormoran habe ich gemacht. An 2 aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen war er da. (Eine Nachbarin hat ihn gesehen). Mein Teich war mit Sehne rund um den Teich, in 20, 40 und 60 cm Höhe ummantelt. Drüber hab ich kreuz und quer Sehne gespannt, insgesamt 200 Meter. Ein Loch in diesem Wirrwarr hat der Kormoran genutzt und sich in den Teich gestürzt. Ein Kormoran ist in der Lage aus großer Höhe die Tiefe eines Teiches abzuschätzen. Ab einer Tiefe von 1,30 Meter stürzt er sich rein. Das macht er solange bis der Teich leer ist. Diese Erfahrung machen auch die Forellenteichbesitzer und schirmen ihre Zuchtteiche durch Netze ab.
Das einzige um dieses Problem zu lösen ist wirklich nur das Netz. In meiner Bildergalerie kann man dieses gut sehen. Ich habe dieses Netz zum Schutz meiner Fische gespannt. Ich __ störe mich nicht daran das man es sieht. Was andere darüber denken  ist mir egal. Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme möchte ich nicht als erstes meine Fische zählen.
Gruß Peter S


----------



## Laro (18. Juni 2016)

Ja, nun hatte ich auch meine erste Erfahrung mit dem __ Fischreiher. Allerdings hat er keinen Schaden angereichtet da er von unseren Katzen in die Flucht gejagt wurde 

Hier Der Fischreiher und die Katzen in Aktion


----------



## axel120470 (4. Nov. 2016)

Heute hat es mich auch erwischt. Eben ruft mich meine Frau an und erzählt mir von dem ungebetenen Gast.
Er hatte ein Festmahl, 12 Goldis und einen Koi..
Nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr möchte ich meinen Teich vergrößern, so um die 20000 L, mal sehen wie ich Ihn gestalte , so das der __ Reiher keine Möglichkeit mehr hat zum Fischen.


----------



## lilaluna (4. Nov. 2016)

bei mir hat er keine chance...alles mit netz,trotzdem war er heute morgen zum schauen da....hab ihm ne __ nase gedreht.
dafür hat mir letzte woche eine rabenkrähe meinen schönsten babykoi von diesem jahr rausgeholt,hat sich mit dem netz aufs wasser sinken lassen....


----------



## Tanny (4. Nov. 2016)

@lilaluna
es tut mir wirklich leid um Deinen Koi.

Aber die Krähe bewundere ich! Ist schon faszinierend, wie schlau die sind. 
Da hast Du ihr mit dem Netz überhaupt erst die Möglichkeit geschaffen, dass sie an den Leckerbissen kommt. 
Ohne Netz hätte sie keine Chance gehabt 

LG Kirstin


----------



## Nelumbo (4. Nov. 2016)

Und ich finde auch den Schleichgang des Reihers immer wieder faszinierend, gut im obigen Video zu bewundern. 

Bei uns ist er ja unter dem Netz hergekrochen. Als er sich dann aber darin verwickelt und fast den Hals gebrochen hat, haben wir es doch vorgezogen, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen. Es gab und gibt, auch wenn zwischenzeitlich sich mehrere __ Reiher an unseren Fischen gütlich getan haben, immer noch reichlich Baby-Fische im Teich.


----------



## lilaluna (4. Nov. 2016)

neeeeee....nachdem uns vor jahren mehrfach der teich komplett geräubert wurde,ist und bleibt nun netz drauf


----------



## axel120470 (5. Nov. 2016)

Erwischt, da ist der Räuber


----------



## Nelumbo (5. Nov. 2016)

Irgendwie wiederholt sich das Ganze hier in dem langen Faden. Erkenntnis: __ Reiher sind schlaue Vögel, auf Überlebensmodus trainiert und was ihre Futterbesorgung angeht, gewieft. Sie schaffen es immer, trotz dichter Schnüre, Reiherschreck, Netzen und doppelten Böden, an die Fische zu kommen. Das einzige, wirklich das einzige, das sie tatsächlich zuverlässig davon abhalten kann, sind tiefe Wasserbecken, also gemauerte Teiche ohne Flachwasserzonen. Alles übrige umgehen sie oder nutzen es sogar geschickt aus - oder versuchen es wenigstens und versetzen ihre erbitterten Feinde (Teichbesitzer) in Schrecken und Wut.


----------



## Olli.P (5. Nov. 2016)

Hi,



Nelumbo schrieb:


> Das einzige, wirklich das einzige, das sie tatsächlich zuverlässig davon abhalten kann, sind tiefe Wasserbecken, also gemauerte Teiche ohne Flachwasserzonen.



Und genau deswegen, ist beim letzten Umbau die flachste stelle im Teich bei gut -60cm gelandet.
Flachwasser gibbet ansonsten "nur" noch im Fischlosen Pflanzenteich.

Und seit dem ist auch Rheiertechnisch alles gut!


----------



## axel120470 (5. Nov. 2016)

An der Stelle wo er da an meinem Teich sitzt ist das Wasser 80cm tief. er setzt sich schön ans Ufer und wartet bis einer vorbeikommt .


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Nov. 2016)

Nelumbo schrieb:


> Das einzige, wirklich das einzige, das sie tatsächlich zuverlässig davon abhalten kann, sind tiefe Wasserbecken, also gemauerte Teiche ohne Flachwasserzonen. Alles übrige umgehen sie oder nutzen es sogar geschickt aus - oder versuchen es wenigstens und versetzen ihre erbitterten Feinde (Teichbesitzer) in Schrecken und Wut.


Ja/Nein. Persönlich bekomme ich immer Probleme mit gemauerten Becken. Mag ich gar nicht. 
__ Reiher sicher sind die auch nicht. Da hüpft so einer schon mal bei der Jagt wie ein Eistaucher rein, wenn kein Reiherzaun darum ist.

Ich habe einen Folien Teich. Dieser ist ziemlich Steil mit einer 60 cm Stufe rund um. Die Kante ist mit Bruchsteinen. Noch mal 10 bis 20 cm ja nach Wasserstand. Den Flachbereich habe ich auch mit Bruchsteinen abgetrennt......da schwimmt kein Fisch rein. Auf der 60 cm Stufe lässt sich einiges an Pflanzen in Wannen oder Eimern setzen so das man einen Bereich von 40 bis 60 cm hat. Weiterhin habe ich einige Böschungsmatten mit Taschen. Bis jetzt habe ich einige Reiherbesuche gehabt und da ist so richtig nix passiert. Meine Teichgestaltung mit Reiherzaun scheint so ganz gut.

Möglicherweise hat er mal einen Fisch erwischt......scheint aber dann echter Zufall. Bis jetzt kann ich nicht sagen das mehr als ein Fisch im Jahr verstorben ist. Ich würde das nicht auf den Reiher schieben. Glaube das das eine Weibchen bei der Jagt durch die Herren raus gesprungen ist. Ein kleiner Koi ist einfach verschwunden. Ein __ Schleierschwanz hat den Winter wohl nicht überlebt......


----------



## Olli.P (5. Nov. 2016)

Hi,

es kann natürlich auch sein, das ihm unsere Koi schon zu groß sind, da ist seit ca. 3-4 Jahren kein Koi mehr eingezogen.

Und die, die im Teich schwimmen, sind so ab ca. 40-45cm aufwärts.......................... 

Da gibt es bei uns in der Nachbarschaft sicherlich reichlich Schnabel gerechtere Goldfische zu holen................. 

Jedenfalls gibt's bei uns aufgrund der Rieselfelder  genug __ Graureiher.................


----------



## lilaluna (5. Nov. 2016)

also ich versuche den rand komplett zuwachsen zu lassen,wenn der __ reiher nicht treten kann,geht er nicht ran,solange bleibt das netz.


----------



## Nelumbo (5. Nov. 2016)

Zitat: "Probleme mit gemauerten Becken. Mag ich gar nicht.
__ Reiher sicher sind die auch nicht. Da hüpft so einer schon mal bei der Jagt wie ein Eistaucher rein, wenn kein Reiherzaun darum ist."

Das ist vermutlich der Grund, warum gemauerte Becken manchmal noch mit einem Gitter darüber geschützt werden. Das hat dann zwar gar keine Ähnlichkeit mehr mit einem Teich, ist aber zu 100 % "reihersicher".


----------



## Petta (6. Nov. 2016)

Schaut Euch die Bilder in meinem Fred an*.....Heimsuchung( Reiher in Aktion),*dann seht Ihr wie klever er ist.
Er ist sogar kopfüber in den Teich (gut 1mtr.) und schwimmt sogar.Der Bursche ist unwahrscheinlich schlau.Nur fester Boden stimmt auch nicht denn er ist bei
uns auf der wackeligen Schwimminsel gelandet und es hat ihn nicht gestört das die Insel sich einmal gedreht hat.
Die letzten Tage kreist er wieder hier,hatten bis jetzt aber Glück.


----------



## Petta (6. Nov. 2016)

Ich habe die gesamten Bilder in meiner Galerie gespeichert


----------



## Tanny (9. Nov. 2016)

In einem anderen Forum ist gerade ein Foto gepostet worden, was so geschehen kann mit Netzen über Teichen 

http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.laufis.de/pic/uhu/DSC2200-k.jpg

(hoffe, ich habe das mit dem Link jetzt richtig gemacht )

und das war wohl kein Einzelfall - geschieht auch häufiger in Taubenschutznetzen und Steinschlagschutznetzen......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> (hoffe, ich habe das mit dem Link jetzt richtig gemacht )


Diese Website ist nicht erreichbar            steht bei mir


----------



## jolantha (9. Nov. 2016)

Kirstin, 
bei mir funzt der link nicht : Seiten-Ladefehler 
Kann aber auch an meinemm mageren wlan liegen .


----------



## Tanny (9. Nov. 2016)

Wieso funktioniert das bei Euch nicht und bei mir geht´s?
Das ist das Foto, was hinter diesem link liegt:


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2016)

*Diese Website ist nicht erreichbar*
Die Antwort von *1.1.1.4* hat zu lange gedauert.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Nov. 2016)

Das Foto geht bei mir auch nicht!


----------



## Tanny (9. Nov. 2016)

s.o - habe es überarbeitet....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2016)

Armer Kautz
Dafür gibt es kein Like
Und für ein Laubnetz viel zu große Maschen


----------



## Tanny (9. Nov. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und für ein Laubnetz viel zu große Maschen



das war kein Laubnetz, sondern ein Reihernetz. 
Aber die engmaschigeren Laubnetze sind, sofern sie nicht stärkeres Material haben, also auch so fein sind, 
keinen Deut besser - nur trifft es dann kleinere Vögel. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Ida17 (10. Nov. 2016)

Auch wenn ich den __ Reiher nicht an meinem Teich sehen möchte, aber ein Netz kommt auf keinen Fall dahin! Armes Tier...  Das erinnert mich an einen kleinen Spatz der sich bei uns vor Jahren im Johannisbeernetz verfangen hat, leider war er tot als wir ihn gesehen haben. 
Es ist sehr schade um die schönen Fische, aber wenn der Reiher einen kriegt ist es eben so. 
Besser man verscheucht sie durch Lärm bevor man allen anderen Tieren schadet oder gar sich selbst.


----------



## mkburg (13. Nov. 2016)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 176044
> Erwischt, da ist der Räuber


Ich möchte nicht vom Thema abweichen, aber auf dem Foto ist wohl auch ein sogenannter Schirmbaum, so ein möchte ich auch, im Gartencenter kostet der wohl ca 500 €.
Kann man den selber ziehen? Schreib ,mal was dazu per PN, da es ja nicht hier rein passt.

Michael


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Nov. 2016)

Damit das nicht alles im Teich, ist nutze ich das Netz.
   
Ist ein Laubnetz und bis jetzt hat sich da in 3 Jahren nix drinne verfangen.
Selbe Netz war auch über dem Kaninchenstall ca. 8 Jahre.....da ist zwar mal eine Meise drinnen gewesen. Ist an einer Stelle mit Loch rein geschlüpft und hat Kaninchenfutter gestohlen.
Die hat sich aber auch nicht umgebracht, wobei die häufig ins Netz geflogen ist biss sie Ihren Ausgang wieder hatte.
Ich sehe somit mein Netz als ziemlich ungefährlich an.
Da ist mein Auto gefährlicher. Da ist vor Jahren mal ein Steinkauz in die Seite geflogen. Der hat dann auf dem Rücken auf der Straße gelegen.
Den habe ich auf die Seite gesetzt. Dann husch, husch, und der ist neu durch gestartet ...... schätze mal er hat es gepackt.


----------



## lilaluna (14. Nov. 2016)

ich nutze seit 10 jahren netz,allerdings mit kleinen maschenweiten....verfangen hat sich noch nie was,höchstens,das ich 10mal am tag netz an ner stelle öffnen musste,das die spatzen,welche vom back aus unters netz sind,wieder rausfinden.....nächstes jahr kommen spatzenwegweiser hin


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (30. Dez. 2016)

Hallo, wie sind die Erfahrungen mit einem Sonnensegel als Reiherabwehr?


----------



## axel120470 (30. Dez. 2016)

Wie hast Du dir das denn vorgestellt mit dem Segel? In der Regel landet der Reihe außerhalb des Teichs und spaziert dann an den gedeckten Tisch . Da nutzt ein Sonnensegel herzlich wenig. 
Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Teich-Jahr.


----------



## Teicholm (17. Feb. 2017)

Der __ Reiher Schreck steht nun ca. 1/2 Jahr. Das Teil kann man sehr gut am Teichrand erkennen. Mittlerweile schreckt der keinen Reiher mehr ab.
Etwa 1/3 vom Fischbesatz ist gefressen. Ich hab jetzt einen Elektrozaun gegen Katzen und Reiher bestellt und
hoffe, dass der vielleicht mehr bringt.


----------



## Nelumbo (17. Feb. 2017)

> Ich sehe somit mein Netz als ziemlich ungefährlich an.
> Da ist mein Auto gefährlicher.


Wenn Du aber einmal einen __ Reiher im Netz verfangen gesehen, sein erbarmungswürdiges Kreischen gehört und sein verzweifeltes Zappeln um Befreiung miterlebt hast - dann ist es egal, ob Dein Auto prinzipiell gefährllicher ist ...


----------



## cafechaos0 (20. Feb. 2017)

Hallo.
Bis auf 8 große Karpfen, alle Fische vom __ Fischreiher aufgefressen.
Der komplette Bestand plus 350 Besatzfische.
Werde also auch aufrüsten müssen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Feb. 2017)

cafechaos0 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Bis auf 8 große Karpfen, alle Fische vom __ Fischreiher aufgefressen.
> Der komplette Bestand plus 350 Besatzfische.
> Werde also auch aufrüsten müssen.


Meinst du das die sich nicht nur einfach besser verstecken bei einer Teichfläche von 2000 m²
Im übrigen dürfte dein Teich bei einem Inhalt von 10.000 Liter nur eine Tiefe von 5mm haben


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Feb. 2017)

cafechaos0 schrieb:


> Werde also auch aufrüsten müssen.


Brauchst du Goldelrizen ?


----------



## cafechaos0 (22. Feb. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Meinst du das die sich nicht nur einfach besser verstecken bei einer Teichfläche von 2000 m²
> Im übrigen dürfte dein Teich bei einem Inhalt von 10.000 Liter nur eine Tiefe von 5mm haben




Hat jetzt wieder 80 bis 100 cm Wassertiefe erreicht, das Grundwasser ist wieder gestiegen.
Bis vor 5 Wochen waren es nur 20 bis 30 cm!
Leider ist durch den starken Zulauf das Wasser glasklar und der Kollege hat freie Sicht auf das Buffet.
Letzte Woche 5 Rotfedern eingesetzt, die habe ich auch nicht mehr wieder gesehen.
Hoffentlich kann man auf den Bildern sehen, wie flach der vor Wochen war.


----------



## Christine (22. Feb. 2017)

Was Troll20 eigentlich meinte: Korrigiere bitte Dein Profil mal auf sinnvolle Proportionen.
Ich bin übrigens sicher, wenn Du im Flohmarkt mal suchst, finden sich sicherlich noch ein paar Rotfedern für Dich. Normalerweise vermehren die sich ja wie blöd.


----------



## cafechaos0 (22. Feb. 2017)

Alles klar, die Angaben stammen vom Verpächter, jetzt über ein Tool ausgemessen = 560 m2 Fläche mal durchschnittlich 1m Wassertiefe = 560000 l. Jetzt müsste es passen.


----------



## Michael H (22. Feb. 2017)

Hallo
Hatte Heute auch Besuch von unserem Besten Freund ...
  
Er hatte aber kein Glück ...




_View: https://youtu.be/0b1DtNdv5WI_


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2017)

cafechaos0 schrieb:


> 560 m2 Fläche


Und da wunderst Du Dich, dass Du fünf Rotfedern nicht wieder gesehen hast...


----------



## Rickert545 (25. Feb. 2017)

Glaubt mir oder nicht, ich angele doch tatsächlich eines Tages ungestört auf einem kleinen Holzsteg, auf einmal landet ein Fisch aus der Luft ein paar Meter von mir entfernt  Kann nur ein __ Reiher gewesen sein!


----------



## Christopher (26. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe meinen Teich mit Draht überspannt,da er ja nicht so groß ist.
Der __ Reiher sitzt davor und kann nicht zu den Fischen.
Die Katzen, machen mir aber sorgen, denn die können dran kommen.


----------



## Sternenstaub (26. Feb. 2017)

Das ist mein Reiherschreck


----------



## lollo (26. Feb. 2017)

Rickert545 schrieb:


> auf einmal landet ein Fisch aus der Luft ein paar Meter von mir entfernt



Hallo,

na klar, war ein fliegender Fisch, oder es war ein Fliegenfischangler in der Nähe..


----------



## Rickert545 (28. Feb. 2017)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na klar, war ein fliegender Fisch, oder es war ein Fliegenfischangler in der Nähe..



Ach fliegende Fische, die gibt es in unseren Breitengraden doch gar nicht!

Ich schwöre, das war irgend ein __ Reiher, der mir ein Geschenk machen wollte


----------



## cafechaos0 (4. März 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Und da wunderst Du Dich, dass Du fünf Rotfedern nicht wieder gesehen hast...


Hallo Christine.
Zu der Zeit war das Wasser glasklar, bis auf den Grund. Außerdem sind Rotfedern Schwarmfische die im Oberflächenwasser schwimmen, wo ich sie immer gut beobachten konnte.
LG.CC


----------



## samorai (16. Apr. 2017)

Morgens um 7 Uhr hinter der Gartentür;
    
Silberreiher und Schwäne toben sich aus.
Dichter komme ich leider nicht.
Fotos vom Smartphone.


----------



## Francounet (4. Mai 2017)

Hi,
Kurz meine Erfahrungen zum leidigen Thema. Ich habe seit letztem Jahr den Reiherschreck mit Wasseranschluss installiert. Bis jetzt 100%wirksam. Wir haben eine Reiherkolonie im Ort, 3 Paare + Jungvögel 
Ich weiß, dass er da war und sich fürchterlich erschrocken hat. Wie man sagt, würden sie die Orte mit "Schreckerfahrung" meiden. Hoffentlich ist es wahr! Im Winterhalbjahr habe ich das Netz drüber ... aber jetzt will ich Fische gucken.
Grüße Frank


----------



## Goldfischline (9. Mai 2017)

Man man...ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll..
Gestern ruft mich meine Mutter an, wir haben ihr letztes Jahr einen Teich angelegt. Sie erzählte ganz stolz, das sie täglich Besuch von einem Storch ( ! ) Hat, der immer im Teich steht und die Fische beobachtet. Ich sag noch, der freut sich, ist wie Buffet für ihn. Und sie meinte, nee der kuckt nur.ich hab ihr geraten, die Hunde tagsüber im Garten zu lassen, wollte sie nicht, der graue  Storch (!) Sei so schön und würde ja nix tun...ich sag noch, ist __ Reiher.sie : nee neee.

Eben rief sie an: Kind, das war kein Storch, das war ein Reiher, und der hat alle Fische gefressen. Sie war fix und foxi.

Da sind alle über den Winter gekommen, und sie steht seelenruhig hinter der Terrassentür und freut sich übern Storch (!).und die Hunde  durften nicht raus...jetzt weiss sie es besser..grr


----------



## Tanny (3. Dez. 2017)

da sollte man sich glatt überlegen, ob man den Teichzugang für den __ Reiher nicht öffnet - er schützt Eure Folien  
Der Reiher als Kammerjäger


----------



## samorai (3. Dez. 2017)

Aha, jetzt weiß man auch das Fische bis Ca 50 cm noch stark gefährdet sind.
Danke Tanny


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Dez. 2017)

Hi Tanny,

was glauben denn so manche Leute was die vielen __ Reiher laufend auf trockenen Wiesen oder gar zusammen mit Störchen an Müllkippen suchen (Fische finden sie da ja nur sehr sehr selten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (3. Dez. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt weiß man auch das Fische bis Ca 50 cm noch stark gefährdet sind.
> Danke Tanny



 gern geschehen - was lernst Du draus? den Fischen viele nette Verstecke bauen unter Wasser


----------



## Teichfreund77 (3. Dez. 2017)

Diese Reiherschreck mit Wasseranschluss bringen wirklich was, habe mir 2 Stück gekauft und nur 1 mal war der __ Reiher noch da, kurz bevor er den Boden berührte wurde er in der Luft abgeschossen.
Dann ist er wie eine Rakete in die Luft und seit dem habe ich ruhe.
In diesem Jahr hatte ich auch min 30 Fische verloren davon 8 Kois.

LG 
Sven


----------



## Tanny (3. Dez. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Diese Reiherschreck mit Wasseranschluss bringen wirklich was, habe mir 2 Stück gekauft und nur 1 mal war der __ Reiher noch da, kurz bevor er den Boden berührte wurde er in der Luft abgeschossen.
> Dann ist er wie eine Rakete in die Luft und seit dem habe ich ruhe.
> In diesem Jahr hatte ich auch min 30 Fische verloren davon 8 Kois.


 auf jeden Fall finde ich soetwas deutlich besser, als irgendwelcche Angelsehnen


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Dez. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Dann ist er wie eine Rakete in die Luft und seit dem habe ich ruhe.
> In diesem Jahr hatte ich auch min 30 Fische verloren davon 8 Kois.


Gut......mal schauen wie du in 2-3 Jahren begeistert bist.


----------



## koiteich1 (3. Dez. 2017)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Diese Reiherschreck mit Wasseranschluss bringen wirklich was, habe mir 2 Stück gekauft und nur 1 mal war der __ Reiher noch da, kurz bevor er den Boden berührte wurde er in der Luft abgeschossen.
> Dann ist er wie eine Rakete in die Luft und seit dem habe ich ruhe.



Da bin ich echt mal gespannt wie lange 

Ein Arbeitskolege Hatte auch so einen Reiherschreck mit Wasser und freute sich das die beim ersten oder 2. mal als es gespritzt hat abgeflogen sind.
Kahmen aber trotzdem wieder und haben sich "Futter" geholt.
Sein Nachbar hatte sogar ein Bild gemacht als 2 Reiher auf dem Rasen standen obwohl der Reiherschreck an war.
Also darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (3. Dez. 2017)

Ihr wollt mir nur Angst machen

Habe die beiden erst seit Anfang August im Einsatz.
Mit Angel sehnen hatte ich sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.

Mal sehen was die Zeit bringt, leider ist dieses Jahr schon wieder alles vorbei und die Fische liegen auf dem Grund.

LG
Sven


----------



## hessi (9. März 2018)

Ich weiß auch nicht was ich machen soll,der __ Reiher kommt jetzt fast täglich vorbei,einen meiner größten Goldfische hat er direkt vor der Kamera verschluckt.Bin mal gespannt wieviele Goldfische noch drin sind .
Ich will aber auch keine Stromleitungen legen,weil unser Labrador immermal in den Teich geht.


----------



## samorai (9. März 2018)

Ich würde den Hund auf den __ Fischreiher abrichten.  .......böser Vogel, böser Vogel....
Windspiel, Fahne, es darf nicht glänzen, ein glänzen sogustiert den Fischreiher ein kranker oder toter Fisch und macht ihn neugierig.
Nun ist er aber schon da, stör ihn mit einem lauten Knall (Silvester-Knaller) z.B.
.


----------



## hessi (9. März 2018)

Hatte auch schon die Idee den Hund tagsüber am Teich zu lassen,ihm würde es gefallen aber meiner Frau nicht.
Aber ich hab mir jetzt ein paar Utensilien bei EBay bestellt und bastle daraus ne Überraschung für den __ Reiher.Wenn das so klappt wie ich mir denke dann wirds lustig( Kamera läuft natürlich).Dem Reiher wirds nicht wehtun,es sei denn er hat nen Herzfehler.


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2018)

Mach nich so Stress für dich und den __ Reiher.
Der muss jetzt schnell sein Paarungsgewicht erreichen und du sparst das Geld für ein schönes Abendessen mit deiner besten Hälfte.
Und wenn das Wetter mitspielt kommst vorbei und holst dir Nachschub für den Reiher. Ich denke da gibt es noch viel mehr hier die zu viele in ihren Teichen haben.
Aber Goldis gibt es nur wenn dein Retriever mitkommt


----------



## hessi (10. März 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mach nich so Stress für dich und den __ Reiher.
> Der muss jetzt schnell sein Paarungsgewicht erreichen und du sparst das Geld für ein schönes Abendessen mit deiner besten Hälfte.
> Und wenn das Wetter mitspielt kommst vorbei und holst dir Nachschub für den Reiher. Ich denke da gibt es noch viel mehr hier die zu viele in ihren Teichen haben.
> Aber Goldis gibt es nur wenn dein Retriever mitkommt


Ich lieg mit den Ebaysachen noch unter 20 Euro,reicht also nicht für ein Abendessen .
Ich hab die meisten der großen Goldfische im Aquarium aufgezogen, komischerweise vermehren sich im Teich nur die __ Moderlieschen und die Shubunkins gut,die Goldfische nicht.
Normalerweise bin ich ja auch für die natürliche Regelung, aber der Reiher übertreibts natürlich,für den gibts nur den digitalen Teich,voll oder leer.
Unsere Wasserspitzmaus hat freies Wirken bei uns im Teich,hat ja eh genug Stress mit den ganzen Katzen und dem Reiher


----------



## GabiundBernd (10. März 2018)

Wie __ Fischreiher.... dachte die sind noch im Urlaub... bei uns taut erstmal das Eis am Teich..... von Fische Keine Spur... dauert wohl noch. Unsere 2 Collies verjagen alles was nicht aufs Grundstück gehört...... nur habe halt ein paar Meter bis zum Teich...sodass ich da nicht vom Haus aus hin sehen kann


----------



## hessi (10. März 2018)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Unsere 2 Collies verjagen alles was nicht aufs Grundstück gehört...... nur habe halt ein paar Meter bis zum Teich...sodass ich da nicht vom Haus aus hin sehen kann


Unser Labrador steht mit gestellten Nackenhaaren hinter mir wenns im Gebüsch mal raschelt.Der würde den __ Reiher eher totkuscheln...
Wir hatten vorher zwei Jagdhunde (Deutsch Kurzhaar) für den Jagdgebrauch,die waren Gnadenlos wenn sie was erwischt haben, der Rüde hat mal nen ausgewachsenen Igel in seinem Maul zerquetscht,Stacheln?Sch..Egal.


----------



## trampelkraut (10. März 2018)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Wie __ Fischreiher.... dachte die sind noch im Urlaub... bei uns taut erstmal das Eis am Teich..... von Fische Keine Spur... dauert wohl noch. Unsere 2 Collies verjagen alles was nicht aufs Grundstück gehört...... nur habe halt ein paar Meter bis zum Teich...sodass ich da nicht vom Haus aus hin sehen kann



__ Graureiher machen keinen Urlaub.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. März 2018)

Derzeit sind Reptilien noch nicht unterwegs und Fische in großen Teichen zumeist noch weit unten.....da sind unsere Tümpel gerade recht um sich im flachen Wasser mit hohem Fischbesatz dem Magen mal wieder richtig voll zu machen.

Ich habe die Tage einen kleinen Silberreiher in einem mir gut bekannten Feldgraben nach Futter suchen gesehen. In dem Bach sind unter den Steinen eigendlich nur jede Menge der Bachflohkrebse also  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bachflohkrebs. Da müssen schon einige Steine um gedreht werden um etwas in den Magen zu bekommen.


----------



## Petta (30. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
da war er wieder mal...…..hat aber auf Grund des Zaunes keinen Schaden angerichtet


----------



## samorai (30. Juni 2018)

He Petta, der alte Schwerenöter hat wohl die Abnahme des Zauns gemacht !


----------



## Petta (30. Juni 2018)

Hi Ron,
das macht er jetzt aber schon zum dritten malund 3mal mußte er ohne Beute wieder abfliegen


----------



## samorai (30. Juni 2018)

He Petta, dann lege ihn doch mal ein Makrelen Filet hin, für seine vergebene Mühe.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Juni 2018)

Zaunabnahme............und jetzt schmiedet er Pläne wie er ihn überwinden kann.


----------



## Petta (30. Juni 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Zaunabnahme............und jetzt schmiedet er Pläne wie er ihn überwinden kann.



Roland,
dafür gibt es aber kein gefällt mir


----------



## Haggard (1. Juli 2018)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Hält ein Teichrand aus Schalungssteinen ( 25cm)  einen __ Reiher ab oder kann der darüber waten ?


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juli 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Hält ein Teichrand aus Schalungssteinen ( 25cm) einen __ Reiher ab oder kann der darüber waten ?


Da klettert er locker drüber.


----------



## Haggard (1. Juli 2018)

Okay, also muß Plan B her


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juli 2018)

Haggard schrieb:


> Okay, also muß Plan B her


Hilft ganz gut, ist aber nicht der letzten Weisheit Schluss. Soll heißen. Ab und zu verschwindet bei mir auch ein Fisch. Besonders wenn ich mal wieder irgendwo eine Lücke entstehen ließ, weil die Angelschnur weg gealtert ist. Derzeit alle Schnüre neu und gespannt und ist wohl wieder Ruhe.....derzeit.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Pond-Defenc...980768&hash=item25dee7764f:g:L7cAAOxy0x1TWSGd


----------



## PeBo (4. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte früher auch regelmäßigen Besuch von einem __ Fischreiher!
 Nachdem ich Schnüre in circa 2,50 m höhe kreuz und quer über dem Teich durch den Garten gespannt habe, hat  mich der Gauner nicht mehr besucht!
Einmal konnte ich ihn beobachten wie er von einem Dach eines Nachbarhauses sich die Lage anschaute. Gelandet ist der bei mir aber nicht.
 Ich finde die Schnüre in dieser Höhe sind  optisch nicht so störend wie ein Reiherschutzzaun um den Teich.  Aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache. 

 Hier noch ein paar Bilder von gerade eben:
    
 Ich hoffe man kann die Schnüre erkennen. 

Gruß Peter

 PS: ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass ein __ Reiher zum starten nach oben hin einen freien Korridor benötigt.  Also die Lösung hat sich jedenfalls bei mir schon seit ca. fünf Jahren bewährt.


----------



## hessi (6. Juli 2018)

Unser __ Reiher landet 10m neben dem Teich und läuft dann zum Ufer,über meinem Teich hängen eh viele Äste von mehreren Bäumen,das stört ihn auch nicht.


----------



## PeBo (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo hessi, 
bei mir müsste der __ Reiher irgendwo durch die Drähte __ fliegen, und vom Nachbargrundstück aus kann er nicht rüber laufen, da da überall Zäune sind!
Nachfolgendes Bild, von einer Drohne aufgenommen ist zwar schon älter, aber zeigt sehr deutlich, dass da keine Landemöglichkeit mehr besteht!
  

Also rein physikalisch sollte ein __ Fischreiher zwar dadurch passen, aber offensichtlich traut er sich nicht!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Petta (5. Jan. 2019)

Da ist er wieder,
hat bis jetzt keinen Schaden angerichtet...…….mal sehen,                 ​   ​wie lange das Netz hält.
Kommt seit ca. 1ner Woche täglich vorbei


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2019)

Meiner hat wohl gerade einen Jagdpartner gefunden und sie __ fliegen zusammen lieber einen Teich einige Grundstücke weiter täglich an.
So darf es gerne bleiben.
Im Frühjahr habe ich dann hoffentlich einen Abnehmer für die viel zu vielen Goldis..


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Jan. 2019)

Petta schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder,
> hat bis jetzt keinen Schaden angerichtet...…….mal sehen,Anhang anzeigen 204955 Anhang anzeigen 204956 Anhang anzeigen 204957 Anhang anzeigen 204958 Anhang anzeigen 204959 Anhang anzeigen 204960 Anhang anzeigen 204961 Anhang anzeigen 204962
> Anhang anzeigen 204965
> Anhang anzeigen 204964Anhang anzeigen 204964​wie lange das Netz hält.
> Kommt seit ca. 1ner Woche täglich vorbei Anhang anzeigen 204963




Hi Peter,

der __ Reiher wird sich aber auch denken "warum federt die Wasseroberfläche nur so komisch"

solange das Laubnetz noch drüber ist kommt er ja net so richtig an die Snacks ran

MfG Frank


----------



## flower 1711 (19. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

unseren Teich hat letzte Woche nach 6 Jahren das erste mal auch ein __ Reiher besucht und gleich ganze Arbeit verrichtet. Eigentlich dachte ich da lebt nix mehr, weil sich keiner der Goldies mehr blicken ließ. Heute hab ich einen Teil des Wassers abgelassen zum Frühjahrsputz und Wasserwechsel. Dabei hab ich am Grund doch noch einige Überlebende gesichtet. Einer hatte sich in einer Blechgießkanne, die ins Wasser gefallen war, versteckt.
Was kann ich denn adhoc machen um die restlichen Fische zu schützen. Ich dachte daran Rankgitter über den Teich zu legen. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie engmaschig so ein Gitter oder Netz sein müsste, damit der Reiher sich nicht traut seinen gefrässigen Schnabel da durchzustecken.

sonnige Grüße 

Reiner


----------



## lilaluna (20. Apr. 2019)

hi
also über meinem teich ist seit 2 jahren nun ein kormorannetz...vorteil ist,man sieht es kaum  und seitdem hab cih auch ruhe vor dem __ reiher,nicht 1 fisch hat er mehr bekommen
schaut mal bei youtube unter fischteich marschacht 2018


----------



## dizzzi (18. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Gestern hatte ich wohl auch Besuch vom __ Reiher. Er ist auf einem Dach vom Nachbarn gelandet. Hat die Situation gecheckt. Ist 2 x dann vom Dach weggeflogen. 
Ich dann zu Arbeit, und beobachte nun folgendes Verhalten bei den Goldfischen.
Bei Fütterung deutlich zurückhaltender. Bei den Kois und Nasen keine Veränderung.
Auch zähle ich auf die schnelle nur 16 Goldfische stand 20.
Ist das bei euch auch so das Goldfischverhalten zu beobachten gewesen, nach Reiherbesuch.

Lg

Udo


----------



## Wachtlerhof (18. Mai 2019)

Wir haben jetzt einen Sensor installiert, der mit dem Gartenbewässerungssprenger gekoppelt ist. Bisher kam der __ Reiher nur in den Morgenstunden, somit ist der Sensor zeitgesteuert (von 5h bis 9:30h scharf geschaltet). Sollte sich das ändern, dann wird der Sensor ganztägig aktiv geschaltet mit einem Aus-/Einschalter, wenn man selbst ohne Dusche abzubekommen in den Garten will. Hoffen mal, dass das hilft. Bei unserer kleinen Pfütze fällt jeder fehlende __ Goldfisch auf.


----------



## dizzzi (18. Mai 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt einen Sensor installiert, der mit dem Gartenbewässerungssprenger gekoppelt ist. Bisher kam der __ Reiher nur in den Morgenstunden, somit ist der Sensor zeitgesteuert (von 5h bis 9:30h scharf geschaltet). Sollte sich das ändern, dann wird der Sensor ganztägig aktiv geschaltet mit einem Aus-/Einschalter, wenn man selbst ohne Dusche abzubekommen in den Garten will. Hoffen mal, dass das hilft. Bei unserer kleinen Pfütze fällt jeder fehlende __ Goldfisch auf.


Den Sensor hätte ich auch. Nach einem Jahr verkalkt. Und ab in die Tonne mit dem Ding


----------



## Wachtlerhof (18. Mai 2019)

Wovon soll der Sensor denn verkalken? Das Wasser kriegt doch nur der __ Reiher/Garten ab.


----------



## dizzzi (18. Mai 2019)

Ich hätte den Reiherschreck. Und der funktionierte nach dem überwintern nicht mehr. Wegen Verkalkung.
Was für ein Teil hast du denn?

Lg

Udo


----------



## Wachtlerhof (18. Mai 2019)

Habe einen PIR-Sensor auf der Pergola in 3m Höhe.
Die Software ist selbst gestrickt mit Siemens LOGO! 8 Kleinsteuerung.
Damit wird die normale Gartenbewässerung gesteuert (abhängig von Datum/Wochentag/Jahreszeit/Uhrzeit/Temperatur/Regen).
Für den __ Reiher schaltet sich die Bewässerung für 15 Sec. ein (diese kurze Breitseite reicht ihm hin, um vergrault zu sein).


----------



## Wachtlerhof (19. Mai 2019)

Reiherabwehr funktioniert und hat mich auch gleich informiert. Der Frühaufsteher hat schon mal nach den Fischen gucken wollen. 

„Schw...., Sun May 19 2019 07:05:42 CEST : __ Fischreiher nähert sich Gartenteich - Abwehr aktiviert!“


----------



## CityCobra (19. Mai 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Habe einen PIR-Sensor auf der Pergola in 3m Höhe.
> Die Software ist selbst gestrickt mit Siemens LOGO! 8 Kleinsteuerung.
> Damit wird die normale Gartenbewässerung gesteuert (abhängig von Datum/Wochentag/Jahreszeit/Uhrzeit/Temperatur/Regen).



@Wachtlerhof





_View: https://youtu.be/x40XnMGI75M_


----------



## Wachtlerhof (19. Mai 2019)

Bzgl. was?


----------



## CityCobra (19. Mai 2019)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Bzgl. was?



Deiner speziellen __ Reiher-Abwehr.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich sowas bei mir im Garten realisieren kann, weil mir ein Hauswasseranschluss fehlt.
Ich nutze zur Gartenbewässerung eine Saugpumpe die aus einer Erdbohrung das Wasser hoch fördert.

Wenn ich diese Pumpe zur Reiher-Abwehr nutzen möchte, müsste eine automatische Schaltung zuerst die Pumpe einschalten und bis der Druck komplett aufgebaut ist und das Wasser richtig fließt dauert es ca. 1 Minute.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (19. Mai 2019)

Hängt bei uns via Haussteuerung direkt an der Wasserleitung. Aber auch da wird erst der Sprengerkopf aus dem Boden ausgefahren. Das dauert aber nur wenige Sekunden vom __ Reiher erkennen bis zum Losspritzen.

Das Aktivieren Deiner Pumpe ist doch sicherlich nicht geräuschlos. Vielleicht reicht das schon hin, um ihm die Lust am Fischen zu verderben. Und falls nicht, ist ihm ja die Dusche nach dem Anfahren der Pumpe sicher.


----------



## dizzzi (19. Mai 2019)

Also mich würde das auch interessieren wie dein technischer Aufbau ist. Ich habe einen Hauswasseranschluss. Vielleicht bist du so nett und listest mal deine Konfiguration.

Danke im Voraus.

Udo


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2019)

@CityCobra : Das könnte man mit einem Hauswasserwerk umgehen ...
Hast du in der Steigleitung ein Rückschlagventil eingebaut ?
Da sollte das Wasser in der Leitung stehen bleiben.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## CityCobra (19. Mai 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> @CityCobra : Das könnte man mit einem Hauswasserwerk umgehen ...
> Hast du in der Steigleitung ein Rückschlagventil eingebaut ?



Wenn meine aktuelle Pumpe irgendwann defekt sein sollte, werde ich mir dann wahrscheinlich so ein Hauswasserwerk kaufen.
Es müsste sich allerdings dazu eignen den Winter draußen unbeschadet zu überstehen.
Natürlich würde ich aber vor der Einwinterung das Wasser in der Pumpe ablassen und das Hauswasserwerk dick in Luftpolsterfolie etc. einpacken zum Schutz vor Frost.

Obwohl ich bei meiner Pumpe ein Rückschlagventil in der Ansaugleitung verbaut habe, dauert es immer relativ lange bis das Wasser richtig fließt.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (19. Mai 2019)

Wir haben ein elektronisches Außenthermometer sowie einen elektronischen Niederschlagsmesser und zur Reiherabwehr noch diesen einen PIR-Sensor (zusätzlich an die komplexe Haussteuerung im Haus angeschlossen). Im Garten haben wir Rohrleitungen vergraben mit diversen Sprinklern/Rotatoren mit Versenkdüsengehäusen (Hersteller: Hunter), angeschlossen an die Hauswasserleitung.
Der Garten wird morgens und/oder abends (manchmal noch zusätzlich mittags/nachmittags) Temperatur abhängig bewässert bzw. die Bewässerung in Abhängigkeit der Meldungen des Niederschlagsmessers ganz eingestellt.
Der __ Reiher wird durch den PIR-Sensor bereits im Anflug erkannt und dadurch sofort die Gartenbewässerung aktiviert (unabhängig von Temperatur/...). Bis der gelandet ist und die ersten Schritte machen kann, ist der Rotationssprenger bereits ausgefahren und sprengt.

Für die genauere Beschreibung der SW-Funktionen (falls Ihr die auch wissen wollt) muss ich warten, bis GG mit dem Zug heute Abend in Berlin angekommen ist. Da fühle ich mich aktuell etwas mit überfordert und die Funkqualität ist im Zug grade nicht so toll.


----------



## DbSam (20. Mai 2019)

CityCobra schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie ich sowas bei mir im Garten realisieren kann, weil mir ein Hauswasseranschluss fehlt.
> Ich nutze zur Gartenbewässerung eine Saugpumpe die aus einer Erdbohrung das Wasser hoch fördert.


Hallo CC,

na ja, das ist doch alles nicht kompliziert.
Die Frage ist aber, welchen Aufwand Du treiben möchtest. Ist ja alles nicht so sehr preiswert.

Im 'Wachtlerhof' musste nur ein PIR-Sensor in das bestehende System der Gartenbewässerung eingebunden und im Programm der Logo  hinterlegt werden und fertig. Der "Rest" der Anlage war schon vorhanden.


Zu Deiner Frage:
Ja, mit der Logo könnte auch Deine Saugpumpe (über ein Relais) geschalten, ebenso dafür passende Regelzeiten im Programm hinterlegt und zum Schluss entsprechende Bewässerungstechnik  aktiviert werden.
Die Frage wäre, was bei Dir von diesen Dingen bis jetzt vorhanden ist und welche Ausbaustufe angestrebt wird.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo, hatte auch eine Bekanntschaft mit einem __ Fischreiher gemacht...aber der andern Art...
Habe meinen Vater früh morgends zum Augearzt gefahren, da er eine Augenop hatte...
Dabei müssen wir ein kurzes Stück auf einer Schnellstraße, neben einem renaturierten Bach fahren...
Aus heiterm Himmel platsch...aber genau in meine Sichtachse...
Ey..das war so viel..die ganze Scheibe auf meiner Seite war voll mit kalkweißer Plörre...hab momentan nixmehr gesehen...Und ich wußte nicht, wie man Wasser auf die Scheibe spritzt..hab ich noch gebraucht in dem Auto...
Der Scheibenwischer hat es nur verschmiert...hab mir dann Regen gewünscht..und siehe da..es kam auch bald ein kleiner Gewitterschauer
Nach aussteigen hab ich dann die ganze Dimension gesehen...
1/3 des Autos war voll mit zähflüssiger Reiherkacke
Zuhause schnell abgespritzt, das Zeug soll ja ziemlich ätzend sein...
VG Monika


----------



## Wachtlerhof (23. Mai 2019)

heute wollte es der __ Reiher wohl genau wissen


----------



## troll20 (23. Mai 2019)

Na dann hat er ja bald den weg raus wie er ohne nass zu werden an den Teich kommt und in ruhe fressen kann


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Mai 2019)

Hat er leider Pech. Gibt keine Möglichkeit, ohne Breitseite Wasser an die Pfütze zu kommen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Juni 2021)

Gerade ist mir ein Produkt über den Weg gelaufen, von dem ich mich frage, ob es Euch vielleicht helfen könnte. Es ist ein reiherähnlicher Blechvogel auf einem Spieß, der sich in Wind bewegt und einem __ Reiher vielleicht sagt: „da sitzt schon einer, da kann ich nicht hin“. Soll auf keine Fall Werbung sein, ich dachte nur, es hilft vielleicht beim umweltfreundlichen Schutz des Fischbestands. 

Falls altbekannt oder unerwünscht bitte ich die Moderatoren herzlich, den Link einfach zu löschen.


----------



## hessi (2. Juni 2021)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Gerade ist mir ein Produkt über den Weg gelaufen, von dem ich mich frage, ob es Euch vielleicht helfen könnte. Es ist ein reiherähnlicher Blechvogel auf einem Spieß, der sich in Wind bewegt und einem __ Reiher vielleicht sagt: „da sitzt schon einer, da kann ich nicht hin“. Soll auf keine Fall Werbung sein, ich dachte nur, es hilft vielleicht beim umweltfreundlichen Schutz des Fischbestands.
> 
> Falls altbekannt oder unerwünscht bitte ich die Moderatoren herzlich, den Link einfach zu löschen.


----------



## hessi (2. Juni 2021)

Wir haben einen Plastikreiher gekauft vor 5-6 Jahren,da hieß es auch das es den echten abschrecken soll.Ergebnis:Null Wirkung.
Meine Frau hat ein schönes Foto gemacht wie beide nebeneinander im Garten stehen


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2021)

Na ich sag mal so, ganz viele Spieße aufgestellt und mit etwas Glück Stapeln die sich von alleine


----------



## koiteich1 (2. Juni 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na ich sag mal so, ganz viele Spieße aufgestellt und mit etwas Glück Stapeln die sich von alleine


Der große Grill darf aber dann nicht fehlen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Juni 2021)

Lach! Na gut. Ich dachte, die starke Schaukelbewegung dieses Blechvogels könnte __ Reiher vielleicht abschrecken …


----------



## samorai (2. Juni 2021)

Bei mir stellt sich der Plastik __ Reiher einfach tod.
  
Ob es wirklich hilft , er ist schon 3 Jahre Tod, ärgerlich der Vergleich ist nicht da. 
Wenn ein Reiher richtig Hunger hat wird er schon kommen.
Meistens tropft der Schnabel den jungen die noch keine Erfahrung und Jagdreviere haben.


----------



## GabiundBernd (2. Juni 2021)

Der __ Fischreiher trampelt das hoh __ Schilf Gras runter bis er dann im Flächen Wasser steht, hat er vorhin in 2 Std an 3 Stellen gemacht, als ich nicht da war


----------



## samorai (2. Juni 2021)

Haelt er sich für einen Rollmops.


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (26. Okt. 2021)

Jetzt geht das ganze bei uns los 
Und trotz der Tatsache, dass wir sofort nach dem ersten Verschwinden von zwei Kois vor einigen Wochen ein Netz über den Teich gespannt haben (wollten wir im Herbst wegen dem Laub eh machen), kommt er anscheinend täglich wieder zu Besuch. Neuerdings jede Nacht zwischen 2 und 3 Uhr, was ich eigentlich recht außergewöhnlich finde. Er ist zwar seit dem Netz nicht mehr erfolgreich gewesen, kehrt aber immer noch regelmäßig zurück. 

Die ganze Geschichte bzw. schöne Überwachungs-Videos von dem __ Reiher in der Nacht könnt ihr euch hier anschauen:

Reiher Drama Teil 1

Reiher Drama Teil 2

Ich weiß wirklich nicht so recht was wir im Frühling machen sollen, denn das Netz soll da auf keinen Fall dauerhaft bleiben.


----------



## hessi (26. Okt. 2021)

Um die Uhrzeit war bei uns noch kein __ Reiher,er kommt immer wenn’s hell ist.
Aber seit wir unser neues Haus 15 m neben dem Teich gebaut haben,war kein Reiher mehr da.


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (26. Okt. 2021)

Ja ich finde das auch sehr ungewöhnlich. Aber in den Videos kann man ja schön sehen, dass er die eine Nacht 2:10 Uhr da war, die Nacht danach gegen 3:00 Uhr...... ich verstehe das auch nicht.


----------



## hessi (26. Okt. 2021)

Hab mal festgestellt das __ Reiher Schreie ausstoßen wenn sie bei Dunkelheit __ fliegen,erkennen sie evtl so Hinternisse oder warum machen die das?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Okt. 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> Jetzt geht das ganze bei uns los
> Und trotz der Tatsache, dass wir sofort nach dem ersten Verschwinden von zwei Kois vor einigen Wochen ein Netz über den Teich gespannt haben (wollten wir im Herbst wegen dem Laub eh machen), kommt er anscheinend täglich wieder zu Besuch. Neuerdings jede Nacht zwischen 2 und 3 Uhr, was ich eigentlich recht außergewöhnlich finde. Er ist zwar seit dem Netz nicht mehr erfolgreich gewesen, kehrt aber immer noch regelmäßig zurück.
> 
> Die ganze Geschichte bzw. schöne Überwachungs-Videos von dem __ Reiher in der Nacht könnt ihr euch hier anschauen:
> ...



Bei mir kommt er seit Jahren immer mal wieder morgens vorbei, damals nach dem ersten Fischverlust habe ich sehr dicke Angelsehne kreuz und quer über den Teich gespannt - danach nie wieder Verlust. Wenn ich im Urlaub bin und meinen Futterautomat aufstelle, habe ich oben auf dem langen Balken einen alten Spiralschlauch geteilt und scharfe Terrassenspaxschrauben durchgesteckt. Nie wieder irgendein Verlust.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 28. Okt. 2021

So sieht das aus wenn er mal wieder nach dem Rechten sehen kommt


----------



## PeBo (28. Okt. 2021)

69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> dicke Angelsehne kreuz und quer über den Teich gespannt - danach nie wieder Verlust.


Das kann ich auch bestätigen, allerdings habe ich meine Schnüre in ca. 3m Höhe und auch nicht so dicht gespannt. Die sind dann optisch nicht so störend. 
Bei mir wird es gerade dunkel, ich habe aber trotzdem mal Fotos geschossen:
 
Ich finde, man kann die Schnüre sogar besser erkennen, als am Tag, weil diese sich gegen den hellen Himmel kaum abheben.
An der dicken Schnur hängt übrigens im Sommer mein Sonnensegel und zur Zeit das Laubschutznetz, wie man hier sehen kann:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (28. Okt. 2021)

@PeBo , pass auf der Carsten macht bei seinem nächsten Besuch bestimmt eine Seilbahn für den Biernachschub aus dem Spinnennetz


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (29. Okt. 2021)

Ich befürchte, dass das mit den Schnüren in 3 Metern Höhe bei uns nix wird, weil der __ Reiher drumherum einfach viiiel zu viel Fläche zum Landen und drunter rumlaufen hat :-(


----------



## Knipser (30. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Sammy, Weidezaun hilft auch. Gruß, Willi


----------



## PeBo (30. Okt. 2021)

Kugelkuhfisch schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass das mit den Schnüren in 3 Metern Höhe bei uns nix wird, weil der __ Reiher drumherum einfach viiiel zu viel Fläche zum Landen und drunter rumlaufen hat :-(


Meiner Erfahrung nach ist dies kein Problem. Bei mir ist daneben auch eine Rasenfläche, wo er bequem landen und zum Teich laufen könnte.
Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass der Reiher über sich eine freie Fläche benötigt für seinen Panikstart. Dieser verläuft nämlich meist senkrecht nach oben.
Die Lücken zwischen den Schnüren sind übrigens so groß, dass ein Reiher da bequem durch passen würde. Trotzdem liegt der letzte Reiherbesuch schon 13 Jahre zurück. Er lässt sich zwar manchmal blicken und schaut von unserem Dach oder vom Nachbarhaus auf unseren Teich. Trotzdem ist er, seitdem ich die  Schnüre gespannt habe, noch nie bei mir gelandet.

Ein Versuch wäre es doch wert, oder?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (1. Nov. 2021)

Hmm ja ich bin immernoch sehr unentschlossen. Eigentlich möchte man ja, dass der Teich sicher aber trotzdem hübsch anzusehen ist. Deshalb wäre ein Zaun auch nicht so schick. Die Schnüre....einfach so ist das optisch auch nicht der Hit, aber vielleicht könnte man das mit einer Befestigung für ein Sonnensegel kombinieren oder so?!
Was habt ihr sonst so für Erfahrungen mit den klassischen Reiherschrecks á la Wasserspritzer usw. gemacht? Noch mehr Ideen? Ich bin wirklich gerne für ein weiteres Brainstorming offen


----------



## samorai (1. Nov. 2021)

Was hier nicht geschrieben wurde ist das sich auf / an den Schnüren /Sehnen das Licht spiegelt und das ist dem __ Reiher fremd / oder kann es schlecht einordnen, weil solch ein Raster in der Natur nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Knipser (3. Nov. 2021)

Hallo, wenn der __ Reiher einmal mit den Flügeln die schlecht einsehbaren Schnüre berührt, gerät er in Panik und kommt so schnell nicht wieder - das ist meine Erfahrung. Ich hatte mal einen einen elektrischen Weidezaun der auch hoch wirksam war aber mein neuer junger Hund lief dauernd dagegen und musste ihn abbauen. Seitdem geht er nicht mehr ins Wasser - mein alter Hund der nicht mehr ist, war erfahren und umging den Zaun. Also für Katzen- und Hundeliebhaber ist das nix - seitdem die Angelschnüre. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (4. Nov. 2021)

Auf jeden Fall hat das Mistvieh immer noch nicht aufgegeben. Er war heute wieder da (dieses mal aber tagsüber). Teilweise macht er ja ne echt gute Figur vor der Überwachungskamera:
 

 
Obwohl ich ihn hasse, sind die Videos vom ihm manchmal schon interessant. Habe die Videos von heute dazu auf unserer Seite ergänzt.


----------



## PeBo (27. Dez. 2021)

*ER IST WIEDER DA*

Zuerst landete er auf unserer Straßenbeleuchtung,
 
 

um dann über das Dach eines Nachbarn zu wandern:

 
 

An dessen Goldfischteich hat er sich schon des Öfteren bedient. Meinen Teich lässt er zum Glück wegen der Schnüre in 3m Höhe links liegen (im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes).

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Peter! 
Mit meiner Abdeckung habe ich ihn vergrault. 
Er kann keine Fische mehr sehen und ich auch nicht  .
Keine Eisdecke auf dem Teich?


----------



## PeBo (28. Dez. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> .
> Keine Eisdecke auf dem Teich?


Hallo Ron, meine Eisschicht auf dem Teich hat sich bei diesen tropischen Temperaturen recht schnell wieder aufgelöst. Nur zwischen den Pflanzen hängt noch etwas Eis fest.


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2021)

Bei uns kommt das Wetter fast immer einen Tag später wie bei euch an. 
Heute Vormittag war ich noch einmal Schlittschuhfahren und jetzt sind die Temperaturen im +, um 20.00 hat der Regen dann eingesetzt.


----------



## troll20 (29. Apr. 2022)

So, nun ist er auch wieder bei  mir eingetroffen. Der Rabe war garnicht amüsiert.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Apr. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> So, nun ist er auch wieder bei  mir eingetroffen. Der Rabe war garnicht amüsiert.


Na ja, sonst bist du ja auch dankbar für jeden Fischabnehmer. So kannst du das Klima retten, indem du weniger Fischtransporte quer durch das Land tätigen musst.


----------



## troll20 (30. Apr. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> indem du weniger Fischtransporte quer durch das Land tätigen musst.


Aber wenn man als Gegenleistung so viele nette Leute mit    kennen lernt.... dann macht man das doch gern.
Und irgend etwas muss man doch mit seiner Zeit anfangen


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2022)

War der blöde Kerl  nicht bei mir und hat sehr gut gefrühstückt. 

Freitag Morgen um 5.11Uhr kam der "Haescher" und hat sich gleich auf den besten Platz am Teich aufgebaut, meine Foto - Brücke, wo man sich den besten Überblick verschaffen kann. 
  
Etliche Goldfische und mein schöner Ginrin Schagoi von Konishi sind ihm zum Opfer gefallen. 

Ich will jetzt auch Geld zum Aufrüsten von VaterStaat um Ihn zu knacken


----------



## troll20 (1. Mai 2022)

Böser Vogel 
Goldfische kann ich dir als Ersatz geben/ liefern aber beim 


samorai schrieb:


> Ginrin Schagoi von Konishi


wird es schwer.


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2022)

Habe selbst Aufgerüstet!
 
Danke René


----------



## lollo (1. Mai 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Habe selbst Aufgerüstet!


Moin,
und, haben die Krokos in erwischt?


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2022)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> und, haben die Krokos in erwischt?


Die kommen aus der Winter Ruhe und sind noch ziemlich steif, im Klartext Nein.


----------



## GabiundBernd (2. Mai 2022)

Habe täglich Besuch von ihm, bzw ist es ein Pärchen. Habe die Hunde darauf angesetzt ihn zu verjagen, aber er kommt wieder. Unser Teich ist zu groß für Netze oder ähnliches, aber irgend wann kriege ich ihn,


----------



## Appie01 (18. Juni 2022)

Hatte die letzte Tagen auch besuch von __ Reiher  Obwohl es teil der Natur ist wurde es mir reichen ihm auch aufm Ferseher zu sehen statt im Garten von 10 Meter entfernung

Also bei mir hat es bisher schon mal was gebracht das die beide Hunde in ihm ein rießen snack gesehen haben und er nach der landung gleich wieder abgehauen ist. Ein Kroko wurde meine Frau mir nie erlauben 

Wird mal eine Kamera hinstellen weil ich gespannt bin ob er schon mal öffters da war im frühen Morgen oder so…

Habe neben dem Teich 2 Schwarze Reiher stehen (statuer) aber anscheinend freut er sich auf gesellschaft oder er sieht das die wohl keine bedrohung sind


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
wir haben hier immer einen __ Reiher am Dorfteich, und da kann er auch bleiben!


----------



## PeBo (29. Juni 2022)

Wie an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben hat sich am Montag vor einer Woche ein __ Reiher einen meiner Koi „geangelt“.

Da ich jetzt 13 Jahre nicht mehr besucht worden bin, dachte ich, meine Schnüre als Reiherschutz wären ausreichend. Vielleicht haben aber auch meine beiden 80cm Koi als Abschreckung genügt. Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt noch mal eine Schnur rund um den Teich in circa 60cm Höhe gespannt.

Als ich heute Vormittag aus dem Haus ging habe ich wieder einen Reiher aufgeschreckt. Er ist tatsächlich mit meinen in 3 Metern Höhe gespannten Drähten kollidiert und hat sich vermutlich einen ordentlichen Schrecken zugezogen. Ob dieser Schreck allerdings nachhaltig genug ist möchte ich bezweifeln. Hier mal Ausschnitte von dem was meine Überwachungskamera festgehalten hat:

 
 
 
 
 Auf dem Video kann man durch die Bewegung der Seile die Kollision besser sehen.

Hoffentlich hilft das Seil um den Teich. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich aber auch die Verpannung in der Höhe nochmals verbessern!

Gruß Peter


----------

